# Disperato



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo e volevo un consiglio.
Cercherò di essere breve, sono sposato da 14 anni ma stiamo insieme da 25 anni ci siamo conosciuti alle superiori e da lì è nato tutto, abbiamo due figli in adolescenza ma……..purtroppo mi è caduto il mondo addosso ho scoperto che mia moglie ha una relazione extra da oltre due anni!!!!! Ho affrontato la questione mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle sono riuscito a risalire a tutti i messaggi tramite delle applicazioni e nonostante nero su bianco lei nega ad oltranza non so più cosa pensare e fare potete darmi qualche consiglio? Ho tanti dubbi anche sul passato può essere che l’ha sempre fatto e non mi sono mai accorto? Grazie a tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2022)

Benvenuto, come ti è venuto il sospetto o come lo hai scoperto?


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo e volevo un consiglio.
> Cercherò di essere breve, sono sposato da 14 anni ma stiamo insieme da 25 anni ci siamo conosciuti alle superiori e da lì è nato tutto, abbiamo due figli in adolescenza ma……..purtroppo mi è caduto il mondo addosso ho scoperto che mia moglie ha una relazione extra da oltre due anni!!!!! Ho affrontato la questione mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle sono riuscito a risalire a tutti i messaggi tramite delle applicazioni e nonostante nero su bianco lei nega ad oltranza non so più cosa pensare e fare potete darmi qualche consiglio? Ho tanti dubbi anche sul passato può essere che l’ha sempre fatto e non mi sono mai accorto? Grazie a tutti


quindi prima dell'amante non aveva avuto altri uomini oltre a te?


----------



## Etta (22 Maggio 2022)

Come lo hai scoperto? Tramite messaggi?


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come lo hai scoperto? Tramite messaggi?


Ciao sinceramente mi sono accorto un cambiamento in lei, vestiti e tacchi alti ci teneva molto di più all’immagine e ho iniziato ad avere dubbi, poi mi sono spinto un po’ oltre una notte ho preso il suo telefono ho visto dei messaggi strani con un suo collega e da lì mi sono messo ad indagare mettendo il telefono sotto controllo alla fine ho scoperto tutto....


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Benvenuto, come ti è venuto il sospetto o come lo hai scoperto?


*Mi sono accorto di un cambiamento in lei con vestiti più sexy ci teneva di più all’immagine *


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ciao ...
Usti.

Mai leggere i messaggi del marito/moglie...

Ormai l hai fatto e ti è caduto il mondo addosso...

Posso chiederti una cosa molto personale?
Avete avuto altre esperienze prima di mettervi insieme o siete stati i primi per entrambi?

Perché un motivo per cui ti possa aver tradito... è per voglia di novità...oltre alla noia del rapporto ormai consolidato...


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> Usti.
> 
> Mai leggere i messaggi del marito/moglie...
> ...


Ciao si abbiamo avuto altre storie prima e da fidanzati ci siamo lasciati per ca 6 mesi e anche lì tutti e due abbiamo avuto altre storie per poi ritrovarci, ma ho dubbi seri che forse lei non si è mai fatta problemi e sono quasi sicuro che l’ha sempre fatto!


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo e volevo un consiglio.
> Cercherò di essere breve, sono sposato da 14 anni ma stiamo insieme da 25 anni ci siamo conosciuti alle superiori e da lì è nato tutto, abbiamo due figli in adolescenza ma……..purtroppo mi è caduto il mondo addosso ho scoperto che mia moglie ha una relazione extra da oltre due anni!!!!! Ho affrontato la questione mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle sono riuscito a risalire a tutti i messaggi tramite delle applicazioni e nonostante nero su bianco lei nega ad oltranza non so più cosa pensare e fare potete darmi qualche consiglio? Ho tanti dubbi anche sul passato può essere che l’ha sempre fatto e non mi sono mai accorto? Grazie a tutti


se lei nega ad oltranza non è certo col pressing che la farai smuovere.    tu sei uno che perdona?


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ho tanti dubbi anche sul passato


ciao,
mi dispiace per te.
Anche perchè, non c'è da parte sua apertura, esigenza o voglia di chiarire.
Forse è una questione di tempo...forse ancora troppo presto.

in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lei nega ad oltranza non è certo col pressing che la farai smuovere.    tu sei uno che perdona?


E la mia prima esperienza da cornuto e sinceramente penso al bene dei miei figli il perdono si può anche dare se ne vale la pena, ma in questo caso penso che sia inutile


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> E la mia prima esperienza da cornuto e sinceramente penso al bene dei miei figli il perdono si può anche dare se ne vale la pena, ma in questo caso penso che sia inutile


quindi?  divorzio?


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ciao sinceramente *mai sono accorto un cambiamento in lei,* vestiti e tacchi alti ci teneva molto di più all’immagine e ho iniziato ad avere dubbi, poi mi sono spinto un po’ oltre una notte ho preso il suo telefono ho visto dei messaggi strani con un suo collega e da lì mi sono messo ad indagare mettendo il telefono sotto controllo alla fine ho scoperto tutto....





Dave800 ha detto:


> Ciao si abbiamo avuto altre storie prima e da fidanzati ci siamo lasciati per ca 6 mesi e anche lì tutti e due abbiamo avuto altre storie per poi ritrovarci, ma ho dubbi seri che forse lei non si è mai fatta problemi e *sono quasi sicuro che l’ha sempre fatto!*


Deciditi


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi?  divorzio?


Sto valutando il da farsi in questo momento sono pieno di dubbi anche sul passato e non so sinceramente cosa fare


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Deciditi


Deciditi su cosa?


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

prova a darci qualche elemento in più per capire come stai messo


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Deciditi su cosa?


Prima scrivi che hai avuto sospetti perché hai notato cambiamenti, poi che secondo te l’ha sempre fatto 
Delle due, una


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> prova a darci qualche elemento in più per capire come stai messo


In poche parole due anni fa ha cambiato ufficio di lavoro e da lì è iniziata la sua storia con un collega


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Prima scrivi che hai avuto sospetti perché hai notato cambiamenti, poi che secondo te l’ha sempre fatto
> Delle due, una


Si purtroppo ho dubbi che l’ha sempre fatto non ho le prove ho provato ha parlare con lei ma è un muro


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In poche parole due anni fa ha cambiato ufficio di lavoro e da lì è iniziata la sua storia con un collega


Allora non lo ha sempre fatto?
Il vostro matrimonio è stato sempre buono o avete avuto delle crisi?


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In poche parole due anni fa ha cambiato ufficio di lavoro e da lì è iniziata la sua storia con un collega


e fino ad allora era tutta casa e chiesa?   i colpi di fulmine possono succedere, mica che no.   però i cunei non s'infilano senza le crepe.   sei sicuro che il vostro rapporto fosse perfetto prima?   sicuro sicuro?


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Allora non lo ha sempre fatto?
> Il vostro matrimonio è stato sempre buono o avete avuto delle crisi?


Si come tutte le coppie credo


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e fino ad allora era tutta casa e chiesa?   i colpi di fulmine possono succedere, mica che no.   però i cunei non s'infilano senza le crepe.   sei sicuro che il vostro rapporto fosse perfetto prima?   sicuro sicuro?


Diciamo di sì forse con il mio lavoro non sono sempre a casa, lavoro di notte principalmente, sicuramente abbiamo avuto anche noi alti e bassi da quando ha perso la mamma è cambiata nel profondo ma ho cercato di essere un marito presente con tutti i difetti da essere umano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si come tutte le coppie credo



Fidati...non tutte le coppie sono " solide"...
Da fuori...il mio matrimonio sembra perfetto...
E... casualmente io sono qua...
Quindi...non lo è..


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Diciamo di sì forse con il mio lavoro non sono sempre a casa, lavoro di notte principalmente, sicuramente abbiamo avuto anche noi alti e bassi da quando ha perso la mamma è cambiata nel profondo ma ho cercato di essere un marito presente con tutti i difetti da essere umano


tu?  mai avuto "divagazioni" per amiche o colleghe?


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Fidati...non tutte le coppie sono " solide"...
> Da fuori...il mio matrimonio sembra perfetto...
> E... casualmente io sono qua...
> Quindi...non lo è..


Ecco appunto


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu?  mai avuto "divagazioni" per amiche o colleghe?


Sinceramente mai oltre ha qualche flirt, ho avuto delle occasioni con delle colleghe ma ho sempre pensato che se ami una persona non la tradisci e io purtroppo amo mia moglie


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

età dei figlioli?


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

12 e 14


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

bon falle trovare i documenti dell'avvocato sul comodino e vedi se la cosa le scioglie la lingua


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

Potrebbe essere una soluzione


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una soluzione


onestamente non ne vedo altre se dall'altra parte c'è chiusura totale.
Così le dai una scossa e capisci anche le sue reali intenzioni.


----------



## Mir (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo e volevo un consiglio.
> Cercherò di essere breve, sono sposato da 14 anni ma stiamo insieme da 25 anni ci siamo conosciuti alle superiori e da lì è nato tutto, abbiamo due figli in adolescenza ma……..purtroppo mi è caduto il mondo addosso ho scoperto che mia moglie ha una relazione extra da oltre due anni!!!!! Ho affrontato la questione mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle sono riuscito a risalire a tutti i messaggi tramite delle applicazioni e nonostante nero su bianco lei nega ad oltranza non so più cosa pensare e fare potete darmi qualche consiglio? Ho tanti dubbi anche sul passato può essere che l’ha sempre fatto e non mi sono mai accorto? Grazie a tutti


Ciao Dave, innanzitutto ti dico che  mi dispiace e comprendo perfettamente il tuo momento di confusione e smarrimento.
Certo che finché lei non decide di ammettere e di prendere le proprie responsabilità non avrai modo di capire in fondo la situazione e quindi chiarire  piano piano quale sia la strada giusta da intraprendere.
Quindi l'unico consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di trovare la chiave giusta per farla parlare e di avere un confronto vero. Sicuramente non sarà facile ma personalmente lo vedo fondamentale.....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una soluzione


Io aspetterei a prendere una decisione simile...
Piuttosto...messaggi alla mano...chiederei delucidazioni...
Ma sei pronto a sentirti dire la verità?
Potrebbe essere d aiuto al tuo matrimonio sapere che lei magari si è scopata x tizi solo per puro piacere????
Oppure perché credeva di amarli?


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma sei pronto a sentirti dire la verità?


credo non sia mai pronto nessuno...
ma non essere pronto non significa, sfortunatamente, che non vada fatto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> credo non sia mai pronto nessuno...
> ma non essere pronto non significa, sfortunatamente, che non vada fatto.


Credo che certe confessioni possano portare solo distruzione...
Se uno tradisce.... continuerà a farlo ..
Se scoperto starà buono per un pochino e poi ricomincerà...


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> *Mi sono accorto di un cambiamento in lei con vestiti più sexy ci teneva di più all’immagine *


Certo che se non voleva farà sgamare ha scelto il modo sbagliato. Non si dovrebbero cambiare le proprie abitudini quando si tradisce...


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

mica esistono solo i seriali


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Certo che se non voleva farà sgamare ha scelto il modo sbagliato. Non si dovrebbero cambiare le proprie abitudini quando si tradisce...


Io sono dimagrita 8 kg...


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se uno tradisce.... continuerà a farlo ..
> Se scoperto starà buono per un pochino e poi ricomincerà...


quindi meglio sapere e capire la reale dimensione di chi si ha accanto
Per poter valutare se si è disposti ad accettarlo, a combatterlo per cambiarlo o a mollare tutto

poi, ognuno ha la sua testa e quindi nessun consiglio potrà mai essere assoluto...


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono dimagrita 8 kg...


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Certo che se non voleva farà sgamare ha scelto il modo sbagliato. Non si dovrebbero cambiare le proprie abitudini quando si tradisce...


ehhhhh...
i tradimenti sono come la tosse o la miseria: difficili tenerli nascosti a lungo.


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> bon falle trovare i documenti dell'avvocato sul comodino e vedi se la cosa le scioglie la lingua


Scusa eh io non so come funziona, ma nei documenti dell’avvocato cosa ci sta scritto? Le ho clonato il cellulare (reato penale), e lei nega?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Con le farfalle nello stomaco è difficile mangiare...
Poi ho iniziato a muovermi di più...
Ed è stato un attimo....
Poi lui è sparito...
E ho attraversato un periodo in cui ero veramente" fuori dalla realtà"...
Onestamente non so come ho fatto a non confessarlo...


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa eh io non so come funziona, ma nei documenti dell’avvocato cosa ci sta scritto? Le ho clonato il cellulare (reato penale), e lei nega?


dipende da che fine ti poni.   puoi presentare anche un'offerta di consensuale su basi generiche.   credo di aver inteso che il nostro nuovo amico abbia come priorità l'abbattere il muro di reticenza della moglie.    il vedersi messa con le spalle al muro può essere un ottimo scioglilingua


----------



## Venice30 (22 Maggio 2022)

La prima regola dopo la scoperta: negare, sempre. Anche davanti l'evidenza.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa eh io non so come funziona, ma nei documenti dell’avvocato cosa ci sta scritto? Le ho clonato il cellulare (reato penale), e lei nega?


nemmeno io, per fortuna, so come funziona.
Ma credo si intenda una richiesta di separazione, preparata da un avvocato.
Un documento generale dove si avvisa il coniuge sulla intenzione di separasi che non credo vada motivata.


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> onestamente non ne vedo altre se dall'altra parte c'è chiusura totale.
> Così le dai una scossa e capisci anche le sue reali intenzioni.


Sono andato via di casa per un paio di giorni per capire cosa fare e non ha fatto una piega


----------



## Venice30 (22 Maggio 2022)

L'altro è sposato?


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa eh io non so come funziona, ma nei documenti dell’avvocato cosa ci sta scritto? Le ho clonato il cellulare (reato penale), e lei nega?


Si lo so che non si può fare ma era l’unica soluzione in quel momento e non sapevo dove sbattere la testa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sono andato via di casa per un paio di giorni per capire cosa fare e non ha fatto una piega


Non è abbandono del tetto coniugale???


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non è abbandono del tetto coniugale???


se nn sbaglio non esiste più


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non è abbandono del tetto coniugale???


Ero troppo scioccato per stare in casa


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non è abbandono del tetto coniugale???


per 2 giorni?  no


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> per 2 giorni?  no


Si


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se nn sbaglio non esiste più


Ahhh ecco...non lo sapevo...


----------



## Venice30 (22 Maggio 2022)

Consiglio: dato che lei è diventata muta improvvisamente, prendi le prove, vai da un avvocato e vedi come procedere. Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sono andato via di casa per un paio di giorni per capire cosa fare e non ha fatto una piega


forse ti conosce talmente bene da prevedere un tuo rientro in max qualche giorno.

ma con niente intendi zero assoluto?
nessun tentativo di chiarire o di fermarti ritenendo l'allontanamento, secondo lei, non necessario?



Dave800 ha detto:


> Si lo so che non si può fare ma era l’unica soluzione in quel momento e non sapevo dove sbattere la testa





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhh ecco...non lo sapevo...


non ne sono sicuro...di certo depotenziato..ma in che misura non mi sono informato


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende da che fine ti poni.   puoi presentare anche un'offerta di consensuale su basi generiche.   credo di aver inteso che il nostro nuovo amico abbia come priorità l'abbattere il muro di reticenza della moglie.    il vedersi messa con le spalle al muro può essere un ottimo scioglilingua


Mah… se mi chiedi il divorzio per quattro cazzate, certo non ti do modo di mettermelo a quel servizio confessando un tradimento


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con le farfalle nello stomaco è difficile mangiare...
> Poi ho iniziato a muovermi di più...
> Ed è stato un attimo....
> Poi lui è sparito...
> ...


Io sto tipo di inappetenza non l’ho mai provato


Ulisse ha detto:


> nemmeno io, per fortuna, so come funziona.
> Ma credo si intenda una richiesta di separazione, preparata da un avvocato.
> Un documento generale dove si avvisa il coniuge sulla intenzione di separasi che non credo vada motivata.


Quindi come dicevo a perplesso, in che modo questo incentiverebbe una confessione?


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si lo so che non si può fare ma era l’unica soluzione in quel momento e non sapevo dove sbattere la testa


Non è che non si può fare, è un reato penale, sé tua moglie si fa venire i giramenti ti fa un culo così


----------



## spleen (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sono andato via di casa per un paio di giorni per capire cosa fare e non ha fatto una piega


Ciao. Non è facile valutare le relazioni degli altri ma se tua moglie non si smuove nemmeno di fronte alla tua assenza mi sa che non ti ama più.
Il consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di cercare di stare calmo e di cominciare a fare delle serie valutazioni sulla eventuale fine del tuo matrimonio. 
Sarebbe opportuno contattare e esporre la tua situazione ad un legale che si occupi di queste cose. Secondariamente, visto che la signora nega ad oltranza anche contattare una agenzia di investigazioni non sarebbe proprio male, quelli magari riescono a sapere e ad avere legalmente prove schiaccianti di quello che succede.
Mi spiace, mi spiace molto per te, preparati ad anni difficili, qualsiasi siano le decisioni che andrai a prendere.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ehhhhh...
> i tradimenti sono come la tosse o la miseria: difficili tenerli nascosti a lungo.


Sì, infatti io li ho scoperti abbastanza presto.


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non è che non si può fare, è un reato penale, sé tua moglie si fa venire i giramenti ti fa un culo così


Già lo so e sono pronto a prendermi le mie responsabilità


----------



## Venice30 (22 Maggio 2022)

Eh la madooonn, questo è andato via due giorni, mica ha preso l'aereo per l'america e non è tornato più.


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Già lo so e sono pronto a prendermi le mie responsabilità


Comunque io non ho capito tu cosa cerchi
Una confessione e relativo pentimento e tutti felici e contenti oppure una confessione e calcio in culo?


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao. Non è facile valutare le relazioni degli altri ma se tua moglie non si smuove nemmeno di fronte alla tua assenza mi sa che non ti ama più.
> Il consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di cercare di stare calmo e di cominciare a fare delle serie valutazioni sulla eventuale fine del tuo matrimonio.
> Sarebbe opportuno contattare e esporre la tua situazione ad un legale che si occupi di queste cose. Secondariamente, visto che la signora nega ad oltranza anche contattare una agenzia di investigazioni non sarebbe proprio male, quelli magari riescono a sapere e ad avere legalmente prove schiaccianti di quello che succede.
> Mi spiace, mi spiace molto per te, preparati ad anni difficili, qualsiasi siano le decisioni che andrai a prendere.


Grazie in questo momento vedo solo un tunnel scuro ma prima o poi la rivedrò la luce un giorno


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi come dicevo a perplesso, in che modo questo incentiverebbe una confessione?


Se, come lui sei in una situazione statica, dove ti trovi a parlare con un muro, devi introdurre un elemento perturbativo per smuovere la situazione.


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque io non ho capito tu cosa cerchi
> Una confessione e relativo pentimento e tutti felici e contenti oppure una confessione e calcio in culo?


Semplicemente la verità dopo tutti questi anni passati insieme penso che sia il minimo, capire cosa è successo parlarne urlare piangere


----------



## spleen (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque io non ho capito tu cosa cerchi
> Una confessione e relativo pentimento e tutti felici e contenti oppure una confessione e calcio in culo?


Lo ha appena scoperto il tradimento, non è difficile capire quello che si vuole fare. Inutile tallonarlo con domande esiziali.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah… se mi chiedi il divorzio per quattro cazzate, certo non ti do modo di mettermelo a quel servizio confessando un tradimento
> 
> Io sto tipo di inappetenza non l’ho mai provato
> 
> Quindi come dicevo a perplesso, in che modo questo incentiverebbe una confessione?


non è obbligatorio che incentivi una confessione.  se anche una prospettiva di divorzio non la smuove, la risposta ce l'hai lo stesso


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Semplicemente la verità dopo tutti questi anni passati insieme penso che sia il minimo, capire cosa è successo parlarne urlare piangere


Però lei nega, perché non potrebbe essere quella la verità?


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è obbligatorio che incentivi una confessione.  se anche una prospettiva di divorzio non la smuove, la risposta ce l'hai lo stesso


Però qui diamo  per scontato che lei lo abbia tradito e magari non è vero


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo ha appena scoperto il tradimento, non è difficile capire quello che si vuole fare. Inutile tallonarlo con domande esiziali.



perché voler capire cosa vuole sarebbe un danno irreparabile? Se non so cosa cerca non so neanche consigliarlo


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però lei nega, perché non potrebbe essere quella la verità?


Perché ho più di 20000 messaggi e video che sono stato cornificato alla grande, magari capire anche se non è il primo o forse chiedere troppo alla propria compagna di vita?


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però qui diamo  per scontato che lei lo abbia tradito e magari non è vero


qui ci basiamo sui dati che ci fornisce Dave.  se ha trovato cose grosse nelle conversazioni, poi diventa difficile giustificarle.  detto questo, in genere di fronte ad una richiesta di separazione, anche consensuale, sbattuta sotto il naso, una reazione la deve avere sta donna.

tu cosa faresti, se ti trovassi i fogli dell'avvocato domattina sul tavolo in cucina?


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Perché ho più di 20000 messaggi e video che sono stato cornificato alla grande


E quindi ripeto: cosa vuoi? Qual è il tuo fine? Dopo la confessione cosa ti aspetti che faccia? Cosa vorrai fare tu?


----------



## Venice30 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E quindi ripeto: cosa vuoi? Qual è il tuo fine? Dopo la confessione cosa ti aspetti che faccia? Cosa vorrai fare tu?


Viene l'ansia a me mentre ti leggo, figurati a Dave.


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui ci basiamo sui dati che ci fornisce Dave.  se ha trovato cose grosse nelle conversazioni, poi diventa difficile giustificarle.  detto questo, in genere di fronte ad una richiesta di separazione, anche consensuale, sbattuta sotto il naso, una reazione la deve avere sta donna.
> 
> tu cosa faresti, se ti trovassi i fogli dell'avvocato domattina sul tavolo in cucina?


Chiederei spiegazioni ovviamente, loro hanno già discusso e lei ha negato, probabilmente perché non vuole divorziare, se lui si presenta con i documenti dubito che il modo per rabbonirlo possa essere confessare
Poi lui dice di avere prove schiaccianti, la confessione che cerca a cosa dovrebbe servire?


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E quindi ripeto: cosa vuoi? Qual è il tuo fine? Dopo la confessione cosa ti aspetti che faccia? Cosa vorrai fare tu?


Non lo so cosa fare non so più niente


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Viene l'ansia a me mentre ti leggo, figurati a Dave.


Oh scusa ma io non sono libera di non capire?


----------



## Venice30 (22 Maggio 2022)

Scusa Dave ma ora come siete messi in casa? Fate finta di nulla? 
Quando sei uscito che ha fatto? Quando sei tornato cosa ti ha detto?


----------



## Venice30 (22 Maggio 2022)

Qualcosa mi dice che davanti ad una lettera di separazione, inizierà a chiedere perdono, riempìendogli la testa di frasi fatte.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con le farfalle nello stomaco è difficile mangiare...
> Poi ho iniziato a muovermi di più...
> Ed è stato un attimo....
> Poi lui è sparito...
> ...


Perché è sparito ?


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Chiederei spiegazioni ovviamente, loro hanno già discusso e lei ha negato, probabilmente perché non vuole divorziare, se lui si presenta con i documenti dubito che il modo per rabbonirlo possa essere confessare
> Poi lui dice di avere prove schiaccianti, la confessione che cerca a cosa dovrebbe servire?


diciamo che dopo 25 anni di relazione, uno potrebbe volersi sentire dire "non ti amo più/ lui scopa meglio di te/è solo una storia di sesso/etc...." viso a viso.

è un mondo complesso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché è sparito ?


Perché è fatto così...appare e scompare...
Perché non vuole mandare a monte il matrimonio... perché si fa mille paranoie...
Ad ottobre...dopo che siano stati insieme...mi ha detto...dai adesso torna a casa da lui...

Non essere più n crisi per colpa mia...


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che dopo 25 anni di relazione, uno potrebbe volersi sentire dire "non ti amo più/ lui scopa meglio di te/è solo una storia di sesso/etc...." viso a viso.
> 
> è un mondo complesso


Ma una risposta del genere metterebbe solo fine al matrimonio, presumo


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oh scusa ma io non sono libera di non capire?


mettiamola giù facile.  tu lo sai se hai un altro o no.   quindi di fronte alle carte o sei veramente l'immagine del cinismo oppure in qualche modo reagisci.  ed anche solo in base alla tua reazione, uno può avere le risposte che cerca.

E Dave potrebbe anche capire che cosa fare


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oh scusa ma io non sono libera di non capire?


Voglio solo capire il perché


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma una risposta del genere metterebbe solo fine al matrimonio, presumo


ho fatto degli esempi molto molto terra terra.  chiaro che le risposte possono aprire ad un mondo di situazioni molto più complesse.  ma come già scritto, credo che a Dave ora servano consigli per abbattere il muro


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma una risposta del genere metterebbe solo fine al matrimonio, presumo


Sicuramente ma almeno direbbe la verità è questo che vorrei


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Voglio solo capire il perché


Noia...noia...noia ..
Io ho tradito... perché con lui semplicemente la storia non è mai stata chiusa...
E perché mi piace da sempre ..
E continuerà a piacermi...
All infinito ..
Anche se lo sto elaborando...
Ho accettato che sarà sempre così...
Ogni tanto salterà fuori...


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusa Dave ma ora come siete messi in casa? Fate finta di nulla?
> Quando sei uscito che ha fatto? Quando sei tornato cosa ti ha detto?


In poche parole è una settimana che non parliamo solo cose essenziali per i figli lo so è brutto da dire ma questa è la mia realtà al momento


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noia...noia...noia ..
> Io ho tradito... perché con lui semplicemente la storia non è mai stata chiusa...
> E perché mi piace da sempre ..
> E continuerà a piacermi...
> ...


Vuol dire che è sempre stata così e non mi sono mai accorto di nulla????


----------



## Lara3 (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché è fatto così...appare e scompare...
> Perché non vuole mandare a monte il matrimonio... perché si fa mille paranoie...
> Ad ottobre...dopo che siano stati insieme...mi ha detto...dai adesso torna a casa da lui...
> 
> Non essere più n crisi per colpa mia...


Eternamente indeciso. 
Snervante…
Tu come reagisci ?


----------



## Venice30 (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In poche parole è una settimana che non parliamo solo cose essenziali per i figli lo so è brutto da dire ma questa è la mia realtà al momento


Ho capito. 
Dato che lei non reagisce fallo tu.
Muoviti tu, no? 
Se hai la possibilità affidati ad un investigatore. Stare fermo, aspettando che lei ti apra il suo cuore, la vedo come una perdita di tempo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eternamente indeciso.
> Snervante…
> Tu come reagisci ?


Ormai non mi cruccio più...sono migliorata tantissimo!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Vuol dire che è sempre stata così e non mi sono mai accorto di nulla????


Può essere...


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Può essere...


Bella stronza cantava Masini


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono dimagrita 8 kg...


Per l'amante? Anch'io. Più o meno 8 kg. Ma perché mi faceva stare male.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Bella stronza cantava *Masini*


di buone non me ne ricordo di lui.
in generale


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu cosa faresti, se ti trovassi i fogli dell'avvocato domattina sul tavolo in cucina?


fino al caffè, io non noto niente.
PEr quanto mi conosco, ci potrebbe anche essere un elefante rosa sul tavolo ma prima del caffè non lo noterei


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In poche parole è una settimana che non parliamo solo cose essenziali per i figli lo so è brutto da dire ma questa è la mia realtà al momento


Credo sia il minimo. Non è per niente brutto o anomalo


----------



## Etta (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ciao sinceramente mi sono accorto un cambiamento in lei, vestiti e tacchi alti ci teneva molto di più all’immagine e ho iniziato ad avere dubbi, poi mi sono spinto un po’ oltre una notte ho preso il suo telefono ho visto dei messaggi strani con un suo collega e da lì mi sono messo ad indagare mettendo il telefono sotto controllo alla fine ho scoperto tutto....


Un’altra furbona che non cancella i messaggi.



Dave800 ha detto:


> Sinceramente mai oltre ha qualche flirt, ho avuto delle occasioni con delle colleghe ma *ho sempre pensato che se ami una persona non la tradisci* e io purtroppo amo mia moglie


Infatti è così.



Venice30 ha detto:


> La prima regola dopo la scoperta: negare, sempre. Anche davanti l'evidenza.


Scena dei due amanti mentre trombano ed il marito che irrompe in camera: “Non è come sembra”.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Qualcosa mi dice che davanti ad una lettera di separazione, inizierà a chiedere perdono, riempìendogli la testa di frasi fatte.


Dipende… se si separano che succede? A chi va la casa? Lei lavora ? ….


----------



## Venice30 (22 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dipende… se si separano che succede? A chi va la casa? Lei lavora ? ….


Lo ha tradito con un collega


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un’altra furbona che non cancella i messaggi.


Io li archivio


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io li archivio


ma perchè?
anche l'assassino più sprovveduto si libera subito dell'arma.
che senso ha conservarsi prove compromettenti?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> anche l'assassino più sprovveduto si libera subito dell'arma.
> che senso ha conservarsi prove compromettenti?



E lo so che dovrei farlo....
Ma cancellare i messaggi...mi sembra di cancellare la persona


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E lo so che dovrei farlo....
> Ma cancellare i messaggi...mi sembra di cancellare la persona


Sei tenera ma pensi che tuo marito, eventualmente, possa non guardare fra i messaggi archiviati?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei tenera ma pensi che tuo marito, eventualmente, possa non guardare fra i messaggi archiviati?


Ad oggi mai guardato il mio Cell come io il suo...


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo e volevo un consiglio.
> Cercherò di essere breve, sono sposato da 14 anni ma stiamo insieme da 25 anni ci siamo conosciuti alle superiori e da lì è nato tutto, abbiamo due figli in adolescenza ma……..purtroppo mi è caduto il mondo addosso ho scoperto che mia moglie ha una relazione extra da oltre due anni!!!!! Ho affrontato la questione mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle sono riuscito a risalire a tutti i messaggi tramite delle applicazioni e nonostante nero su bianco lei nega ad oltranza non so più cosa pensare e fare potete darmi qualche consiglio? Ho tanti dubbi anche sul passato può essere che l’ha sempre fatto e non mi sono mai accorto? Grazie a tutti


Si dice che bisogna negare sempre, anche di fronte all'evidenza, e lei sta seguendo la regola.
Se continua su questa strada a cosa ti servono le spiegazioni? Prenditi il tuo tempo e prendi una decisione che faccia stare bene te.


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ad oggi mai guardato il mio Cell come io il suo...


E sono d'accordo. Anch'io non ho mai invaso la privacy. Solo che non siamo coglioni.


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Si dice che bisogna negare sempre, anche di fronte all'evidenza, e lei sta seguendo la regola.
> Se continua su questa strada a cosa ti servono le spiegazioni? Prenditi il tuo tempo e prendi una decisione che faccia stare bene te.


Cosa serve negare? Ormai ha fatto un casino e vorrei solo sapere il perché!


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Cosa serve negare? Ormai ha fatto un casino e vorrei solo sapere il perché!


Ma ti capisco, è umano, nell'immediato, volere sapere le motivazioni. Per questo ti dicevo di metabolizzare e prendere il tuo tempo. Alla fine capirai che del "perché" non importa.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Lo ha tradito con un collega


Vero 🫠


----------



## Warlock (22 Maggio 2022)

Mentire davanti a prove evidenti è un controsenso.
Però quando prendi una strada, magari perchè la scoperta ti ha spiazzato e quindi negare è la prima cosa che ti è venuta in mene per proteggere te stessa e il matrimonio, ti porta inevitabilmente a percorrerla mentre cerchi una soluzione per salvare il salvabile.
In questo caso la soluzione è stata l'indifferenza quando il nostro nuovo utente è uscito di casa. Come a voler dimostrare che la cazzata l'ha fatta lui per una sciocchezza. Ma lui ha le prove e glielo ha detto, non è possibile che lei percorra la strada della negazione ancora per molto.
Potrebbe essere che lei non si sia ancora pienamente resa conto del danno che ha fatto e sia incazzata perchè la bolla è scoppiata e il giochino si è rotto mentre lei non era ancora pronta.
Bisognerebbe che @Dave800 la riportasse nella cruda realtà, delle conseguenze del suo gesto e della continua negazione davanti a prove evidenti.
E qui mi trovo totalmente d'accordo con perplesso che una bella letterina dell'avvocato possa far tornare la signora con i piedi per terra, per poi iniziare un dialogo per poter ricostruire o chiudere se non ci sono i presupposti


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma ti capisco, è umano, nell'immediato, volere sapere le motivazioni. Per questo ti dicevo di metabolizzare e prendere il tuo tempo. Alla fine capirai che del "perché" non importa.


probabilmente lui sente di aver bisogno di un motivo per il quale ribaltare il tavolo dopo 25 anni.   e non riesce a darselo da solo.

non credo riuscirebbe a metabolizzare senza quel motivo


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2022)

la moglie dirà che è colpa sua


----------



## spleen (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10266
> perché voler capire cosa vuole sarebbe un danno irreparabile? Se non so cosa cerca non so neanche consigliarlo


E allora perchè se non sai lo talloni con domande a cui adesso non può risponderti?


----------



## oriente70 (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Perché ho più di 20000 messaggi e video che sono stato cornificato alla grande, magari capire anche se non è il primo o forse chiedere troppo alla propria compagna di vita?


Mi sembra che non sia più la tua compagna .... Mettici una pietra sopra.


----------



## Koala (22 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Dato che lei non reagisce fallo tu.
> Muoviti tu, no?
> Se hai la possibilità affidati ad un investigatore. Stare fermo, aspettando che lei ti apra il suo cuore, la vedo come una perdita di tempo.


Ma esattamente su cosa deve investigare? Ha 20000 messaggi… 
Dave mi dispiace tanto per la tua situazione, le motivazioni che ti portano a tradire possono essere una o centomila, ma servono solo a giustificarsi con se stessi… non so perché tua moglie davanti alle prove nega, forse non vuole farti più male di quanto non te ne abbia già fatto…


----------



## Koala (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> anche l'assassino più sprovveduto si libera subito dell'arma.
> che senso ha conservarsi prove compromettenti?


A me pare che lui abbia detto che ha installato una app per recuperare i messaggi… esiste? Inizio ad aver paura


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> A me pare che lui abbia detto che ha installato una app per recuperare i messaggi… esiste? Inizio ad aver paura


Esiste molto più di quello che la tua immaginazione riesce a partorire.


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabilmente lui sente di aver bisogno di un motivo per il quale ribaltare il tavolo dopo 25 anni.   e non riesce a darselo da solo.
> 
> non credo riuscirebbe a metabolizzare senza quel motivo


Ora non ci riesce di sicuro. Troppe emozioni contrastanti. Se le risposte non arriveranno, se ne farà una ragione. Per ora è presto.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Per l'amante? Anch'io. Più o meno 8 kg. Ma perché mi faceva stare male.


Anche a te ?
Ma cosa faceva ?


----------



## Koala (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Esiste molto più di quello che la tua immaginazione riesce a partorire.


Bene ma non benissimo


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E allora perchè se non sai lo talloni con domande a cui adesso non può risponderti?


È un forum


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Bene ma non benissimo


Malissimo


----------



## Koala (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Malissimo


Che ansia Ulì, dovreste fare un elenco in modo che si è preparati… Aranzulla diceva di star tranquilli, e che cazz


----------



## spleen (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È un forum


Essere in un forum (per me) comporta anche avere un minimo di discernimento e senso di responsabilità su quello che si chiede e si scrive. A noi quelle che sembrano amabili disquisizioni e congetture sopra il nulla, in realtà sono drammi personali e spesso sofferenze di persone.
Tu la hai capita questa cosa o per te è sufficiente essere in un forum per scrivere la prima cosa che ti passa per la testa?


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo e volevo un consiglio.
> Cercherò di essere breve, sono sposato da 14 anni ma stiamo insieme da 25 anni ci siamo conosciuti alle superiori e da lì è nato tutto, abbiamo due figli in adolescenza ma……..purtroppo mi è caduto il mondo addosso ho scoperto che mia moglie ha una relazione extra da oltre due anni!!!!! Ho affrontato la questione mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle sono riuscito a risalire a tutti i messaggi tramite delle applicazioni e nonostante nero su bianco lei nega ad oltranza non so più cosa pensare e fare potete darmi qualche consiglio? Ho tanti dubbi anche sul passato può essere che l’ha sempre fatto e non mi sono mai accorto? Grazie a tutti


Ciao e benvenuto.
Mi dispiace molto per la vostra situazione e per la sofferenza che comporta.
L'unico consiglio che mi viene da darti è di continuare a provare a parlare, cercando di farlo con molta calma, cosa che è difficile, me ne rendo conto.

La tua storia mi fa pensare che la tecnologia non migliora la qualità della nostra vita, spesso la peggiora (imo). Scusa l'off topic.


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Che ansia Ulì, dovreste fare un elenco in modo che si è preparati… Aranzulla diceva di star tranquilli, e che cazz


Sì, stai tranquilla, Aranzulla avrà sicuramente a disposizione una dozzina di tutorial sulle App per spiare WhatsApp


----------



## Koala (22 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, stai tranquilla, Aranzulla avrà sicuramente a disposizione una dozzina di tutorial sulle App per spiare WhatsApp


Qualcosa per non farsi spiare invece?


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Qualcosa per non farsi spiare invece?


La fedeltà


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Essere in un forum (per me) comporta anche avere un minimo di discernimento e senso di responsabilità su quello che si chiede e si scrive. A noi quelle che sembrano amabili disquisizioni e congetture sopra il nulla, in realtà sono drammi personali e spesso sofferenze di persone.
> Tu la hai capita questa cosa o per te è sufficiente essere in un forum per scrivere la prima cosa che ti passa per la testa?


Lo sai che puoi anche non leggermi?


----------



## Koala (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> La fedeltà


Severo ma giusto


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Qualcosa per non farsi spiare invece?





Ulisse ha detto:


> La fedeltà


O la chiarezza...


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Qualcosa per non farsi spiare invece?


usare i pizzini invece dei social e delle app


----------



## Koala (22 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> usare i pizzini invece dei social e delle app


Piccioni viaggiatori?


----------



## Marjanna (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo e volevo un consiglio.
> Cercherò di essere breve, sono sposato da 14 anni ma stiamo insieme da 25 anni ci siamo conosciuti alle superiori e da lì è nato tutto, abbiamo due figli in adolescenza ma……..purtroppo mi è caduto il mondo addosso ho scoperto che mia moglie ha una relazione extra da oltre due anni!!!!! Ho affrontato la questione mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle sono riuscito a risalire a tutti i messaggi tramite delle applicazioni e nonostante nero su bianco lei nega ad oltranza non so più cosa pensare e fare potete darmi qualche consiglio? Ho tanti dubbi anche sul passato può essere che l’ha sempre fatto e non mi sono mai accorto? Grazie a tutti


Ciao Dave, benvenuto.
La domanda che ti poni alla fine mi sembra abbastanza comune, l'ho letta spesso. Forse prima è il caso di concentrarti su quello che è accaduto di recente. E' dalle conversazione con quest'altro uomo che sei riuscito a ricostruire l'inizio della relazione?
Due anni sarebbe il periodo iniziale della pandemia?


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Maggio 2022)

Ora che lo sai la tua vita è migliore di quando non lo sapevi?


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Piccioni viaggiatori?


Gli ovuli di plastica dei trafficanti di droga
Così voglio proprio vedere se ti passa la voglia di conservare migliaia di messaggi....


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Piccioni viaggiatori?


anche, sì


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Maggio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche a te ?
> Ma cosa faceva ?


Mi terrorizzava, mi sminuiva, mi manipolava, insomma mi faceva sentire la merda più infima della terra...


----------



## Koala (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Gli ovuli di plastica dei trafficanti di droga
> Così voglio proprio vedere se ti passa la voglia di conservare migliaia di messaggi....


Beh io non conservo messaggi, anche perché ho l’autocancellazione… ma l’ansia di qualche app che recupera messaggi cancellati mi mancava


----------



## Dave800 (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Beh io non conservo messaggi, anche perché ho l’autocancellazione… ma l’ansia di qualche app che recupera messaggi cancellati mi mancava


Purtroppo ci sono app particolari ha pagamento e tanti tanti messaggi si recuperano alla grande


----------



## Etta (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io li archivio


E se dovesse guardare nell’archivio? 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ad oggi mai guardato il mio Cell come io il suo...


Mai dire mai. L’80% dei tradimenti vengono scoperti così.



Koala ha detto:


> A me pare che lui abbia detto che ha installato una app per recuperare i messaggi… esiste? Inizio ad aver paura


Traditori iniziate a tremare.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mi terrorizzava, mi sminuiva, mi manipolava, insomma mi faceva sentire la merda più infima della terra...


Ma un amante se ti tratta male lo lasci in 2 secondi… niente figli, casa, mutuo in comune.
Con un po’ di volontà si riesce, anche se innamorata.


----------



## Etta (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Beh io non conservo messaggi, anche perché ho l’autocancellazione… ma l’ansia di qualche app che recupera messaggi cancellati mi mancava


Ti stai caccando sotto?


----------



## omicron (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Beh io non conservo messaggi, anche perché ho l’autocancellazione… ma l’ansia di qualche app che recupera messaggi cancellati mi mancava


Credo che recuperi dal database del gestore, bisogna vedere se recupera anche se cambi gestore


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> La fedeltà


Ha parlato l uomo di telegram 
Mi hai portato sulla brutta via


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Credo che recuperi dal database del gestore, bisogna vedere se recupera anche se cambi gestore


Gestore
Ormai per me di gestore...ci sarà sempre e solo quello di @etta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> ?


Cazz sarei fottuta ..
Ma non solo io


----------



## Etta (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz sarei fottuta ..
> Ma non solo io


Eh mi sa.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Che ansia Ulì, dovreste fare un elenco in modo che si è preparati… Aranzulla diceva di star tranquilli, e che cazz


Aranzulla lascialo stare.
si rivolge ad un target di persone informaticamente semi-analfabete per le quali anche un piccolo aiuto è un grosso salto di competenze.
Non è una critica verso di lui...anzi...ha saputo ritagliarsi uno spazio di tutto rispetto come divulgatore.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ha parlato l uomo di telegram
> Mi hai portato sulla brutta via


eh no,
ho la coscienza pulita.
Riguardo ai froci di Telegram alla fine più che traditore, mi definirei profumiere.


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo e volevo un consiglio.
> Cercherò di essere breve, sono sposato da 14 anni ma stiamo insieme da 25 anni ci siamo conosciuti alle superiori e da lì è nato tutto, abbiamo due figli in adolescenza ma……..purtroppo mi è caduto il mondo addosso ho scoperto che mia moglie ha una relazione extra da oltre due anni!!!!! Ho affrontato la questione mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle sono riuscito a risalire a tutti i messaggi tramite delle applicazioni e nonostante nero su bianco lei nega ad oltranza non so più cosa pensare e fare potete darmi qualche consiglio? Ho tanti dubbi anche sul passato può essere che l’ha sempre fatto e non mi sono mai accorto? Grazie a tutti



Ciao, mi spiace.
Immagino che sia un bel treno nei denti quello che hai preso.

Per capire, cosa intendi con "affrontare la questione?"

Ho capito che le hai chiesto conto delle sue azioni, le hai mostrato le prove etc etc.

Ma non mi è chiaro se le hai raccontato di te, di come ti stai sentendo, di quello che stai pensando.
Compresi i dubbi su tutta la vostra vita.
Parlando di te.

Magari è una stronza. Magari è una imbecille che pensa che sei un imbecille.
La conosci tu in ogni caso, nella relazione con te.

Magari invece, come spesso accade, dopo il periodo in bolla e yeah yeah si è trovata nella realtà e non sa più da che parte voltarsi.
E questo di solito accade a chi non tradisce abitualmente.

Di storie di traditori che beccati si son messi a fare puttanate inenarrabili prima di rientrare(dalla bolla nella realtà) ne è pieno il forum.

Da traditrice che ha tradito spesso e in modo meditato, posso dirti che non mi farei trovare impreparata nell'essere beccata.
E men che meno lascerei una marea di tracce dietro di me.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Maggio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma un amante se ti tratta male lo lasci in 2 secondi… niente figli, casa, mutuo in comune.
> Con un po’ di volontà si riesce, anche se innamorata.


Lara, dovrei riscrivere tutto quello che, con fatica non indifferente, ho scritto qualche settimana fa.
Abbi pazienza...


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma pensi che la storia sia andata avanti? secondo te lei ti sta ancora tradendo? Se pensi di sì e la tua priorità è quella di avere la certezza del tradimento l'unica cosa che puoi fare è cercare di beccarla sul fatto, a quel punto non potrebbe più negare...io penso che per te non cambierebbe molto, mi sembra più che te stai prendendo tempo perché non ce la fai a lasciarla, non insistere oltre nel voler sapere cosa è realmente successo, dille piuttosto che vuoi sapere il perché è successo per cercare di recuperare, se possibile, la cosa...parlale facendole capire che per te ormai il tradimento c'è stato, falle capire che non ti serve avere la sua conferma, falle capire che a questo punto l'importante sarebbe decidere insieme cosa fare della vostra coppia per non stracciare del tutto una vita insieme.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Credo che recuperi dal database del gestore, bisogna vedere se recupera anche se cambi gestore


se vi riferite agli SMS la risposta è no.
Per garantire la riservatezza (  d.lgs. 109/2008 .. ma forse c'è anche qualcosa di più recente...) i testi degli sms non possono essere salvati sui server del Service Provider.
Sono però salvati altri dati come il destinatario, data/ora dell'invio, dettagli sul cellulare (IMEI), dove si trovava, se era testo, voce...
ma non il contenuto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ad oggi mai guardato il mio Cell come io il suo...


Però un bel rischio vedi Dave, per anni non lo ha fatto.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ad oggi mai guardato il mio Cell come io il suo...


io non credo che una persona che non lo hai mai fatto in precedenza, così, di punto in bianco, si mette a cercare ed indagare nel cellulare del compagno/a.
E' sempre legato a sospetti, qualcosa, un comportamento, che ha inquadrato come inusuale o ambiguo.
A quel punto, è naturale conseguenza andare a scavare in primis nel cellulare visto come è diventato parte integrante della nostra vita sociale.

Quindi io eviterei sempre di conservare (se non lo si sa fare proprio bene) qualsiasi cosa compromettente perchè, il non aver spulciato nel cellulare in passato non significa che non lo possa fare in futuro per una leggerezza dell'altro/a

e cmq, archiviare le chat proprio no..dai...
è come nascondere un elefante obeso dietro il palo della luce

se dovessi indagare, nell'ordine:
- chat con più interazioni 
- ricerca parole chiave come "motel, scopata, scopare, scopiamo, sesso,..."
- disinstallazione/installazione di whatsapp in modo da far ripristinare l'ultimo backup
- tracking spostamenti di maps se Android nei giorni sospetti

e sono cose che si fanno tutte in 60minuti prendendosi pure un caffe nel frattempo
E nel 90%  dei casi esce qualcossa fuori.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io non credo che una persona che non lo hai mai fatto in precedenza, così, di punto in bianco, si mette a cercare ed indagare nel cellulare del compagno/a.
> E' sempre legato a sospetti, qualcosa, un comportamento, che ha inquadrato come inusuale o ambiguo.
> A quel punto, è naturale conseguenza andare a scavare in primis nel cellulare visto come è diventato parte integrante della nostra vita sociale.
> 
> ...


Ti invito per un caffè...
E ti lascio il mio cellulare...
Me lo sistemi in modalità sicura...
E fai una prova...di tutto quello che hai detto ..
Credo che in 30 secondi ti esca di tutto...


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Credo che in 30 secondi ti esca di tutto...


30 secondi?
sei ottimista. Mi piaci !



ps
ci sentiamo su Telegram


----------



## Marjanna (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se vi riferite agli SMS la risposta è no.
> Per garantire la riservatezza (  d.lgs. 109/2008 .. ma forse c'è anche qualcosa di più recente...) i testi degli sms non possono essere salvati sui server del Service Provider.
> Sono però salvati altri dati come il destinatario, data/ora dell'invio, dettagli sul cellulare (IMEI), dove si trovava, se era testo, voce...
> ma non il contenuto.


Ma ti riferisci agli SMS o a varie chat su app (tipo WhatsApp)?
Quest'anno è il trentennio degli SMS


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma ti riferisci agli SMS o a varie chat su app (tipo WhatsApp)?
> Quest'anno è il trentennio degli SMS


io ho capito si riferissero agli SMS anche se mi sembra improbabile visto che ormai sono preistoria.

il tempo vola...ricordo quando per certi gestori era implementato solo la ricezione degli SMS e non l'invio...che tempi


----------



## Marjanna (22 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io ho capito si riferissero agli SMS anche se mi sembra improbabile visto che ormai sono preistoria.
> 
> il tempo vola...ricordo quando per certi gestori era implementato solo la ricezione degli SMS e non l'invio...che tempi


Dubito qui usino SMS.
Solo ricezione di sms non ne ho ricordo. Ho comprato il primo cellulare abbastanza tardi, credo nel 2000, ma non mi hanno mai entusiasmato molto. Adesso è la rovina (IMHO).


----------



## Ulisse (23 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dubito qui usino SMS.


si. Penso lo stesso
ma mi ha un poco confuso il riferirsi a messaggi vecchissimi addirittura quando sotto precedenti gestori.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Solo ricezione di sms non ne ho ricordo. Ho comprato il primo cellulare abbastanza tardi, credo nel 2000, ma non mi hanno mai entusiasmato molto. Adesso è la rovina (IMHO).


nel 2000 già era tutto bello e fatto 
io mi riferivo agli albori...prima parte anni '90
il canale degli SMS è stato inzialmente pensato come un canale a disposizione del gestore per l'invio di comunicazioni di servizio...
tipo costo della chiamata, credito residuo,
quindi per fornire un canale di comunicazione con l'utente finale ma in modo unidirezionale.

Che però fosse stato pensato anche in ottica business è stato chiaro da subito.
Infatti, a parte motivazioni tecniche, studi statistici avevano dimostrato che generalmente le persone, quando costrette a canali scritti e non verbali, avevano uno scambio informativo che si aggirava a meno di 150 caratteri.
Intendo telegrammi, bigliettini, cartoline...tutto faceva pensare che 160 caratteri fossero un limite giusto.

Poi si implementarono gli sms concatenati per superare questo limite di 160 ... e poi tanto altro ancora

Se dovessi indicare qual'è stata la cosa che, fra tutte, ha più contribbuito alla sua distribuzione di massa, sicuramente punterei il dito sull'introduzione del concetto di scheda prepagata.


----------



## Etta (23 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però un bel rischio vedi Dave, per anni non lo ha fatto.


Prof.’s wife docet.


----------



## Etta (23 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io non credo che una persona che non lo hai mai fatto in precedenza, così, di punto in bianco, si mette a cercare ed indagare nel cellulare del compagno/a.
> E' sempre legato a sospetti, qualcosa, un comportamento, che ha inquadrato come inusuale o ambiguo.
> A quel punto, è naturale conseguenza andare a scavare in primis nel cellulare visto come è diventato parte integrante della nostra vita sociale.
> 
> ...


Ulisse sei sul pezzo.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ulisse sei sul pezzo.


Mi conviene....


----------



## Marjanna (23 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si. Penso lo stesso
> ma mi ha un poco confuso il riferirsi a messaggi vecchissimi addirittura quando sotto precedenti gestori.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dici questa? https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheda_telefonica


----------



## Ulisse (23 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma dici questa? https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheda_telefonica


no no...tu sei andata troppo indietro.
Sono grande ma non così vecchio.
All'epoca di quelle schede andavo a scuola con i calzoni corti eh 

io mi riferisco all'introduzione del concetto di Sim prepagata....la prima, quella grande (dopo le sue evoluzioni...) :

Prima della sua introduzione, se volevi un cellulare, dovevi fare un contratto con tanto di abbonamento mensile.
un salasso vero e proprio che tagliava fuori tutti quelli che non potevano permetterselo.
Era una spesa che facevi o perchè veramente necessario o perchè ricco-

Con le prepagate, fu possibile a tutti, di qualsiasi ceto, di potersi permettere una Sim.
La caricavi quando volevi e potevi...ci mettevi 10.000 lire ed avevi anche tu il tuo bel cellulare funzionante.
Poi usando saggiamente squilli e telefonate solo in orari scontati, riuscivi a farteli durare pure.

Qualcuno sicuramente ricorderà la famosa tariffa rossa che dopo le 22 e nel weekend passava a 190 lire/minuto (o anche meno..dovrei controllare) con tariffazione a secondi e non a scatti:



ora, le esigenze sono cambiate.
La fonia..lo speach...è dato illimitato perchè non interessa più a nessuno.
Ormai si parla molto meno che chattare.
Infatti i limiti i gestori li mettono sul plafond dati mensile e non sulla durata delle telefonate.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no no...tu sei andata troppo indietro.
> Sono grande ma non così vecchio.
> All'epoca di quelle schede andavo a scuola con i calzoni corti eh
> 
> ...


Sono io che sono vecchia Ulisse  
Ho chiesto perchè in effetti non capivo il collegamento. Io la chiamavo SIM a consumo.
Pensa che io ho ancora un Nokia con un contratto prepagato. Ora però con la dismissione della rete 3G temo prima o poi salterà  e oltre a questo una Sim che mi serve per un'altra cosa (accendere dei radiatori). Li mortacci loro.

Sì in effetti è probabile che in quei tempi per molti sia iniziato un uso improprio del telefono. Però che le esigenze siano cambiate lo dici te. Per me è stata un'imposizione. Sono stata obbligata a prendere uno smartphone per scaricare app di accesso, però rispetto le app di messaggistica che hanno sostituito gli SMS, mi pare ci siano troppe persone che fanno un uso improprio di queste chat e in generale si da per scontato che una persona debba essere sempre reperibile e disponibile, sempre attaccata al telefono.


----------



## Etta (23 Maggio 2022)

Io comunque ricordo che una tizia amica di una mia amica, era riuscita a risalire ai messaggi cancellati ( e non ), nel telefono del compagno. Non ricordo se c’era già whatsapp oppure con i messaggi normali.


----------



## Dave800 (23 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ulisse sei sul pezzo.


Si hai ragione Ulisse purtroppo è così



ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, mi spiace.
> Immagino che sia un bel treno nei denti quello che hai preso.
> 
> Per capire, cosa intendi con "affrontare la questione?"
> ...


Ciao si un treno merci in pieno viso…..vorrei capire la situazione, cosa è mancato per farmi questo, dove ho sbagliato? Poteva semplicemente parlare, urlarmi contro insultarmi ma avere una storia extra di oltre due anni questo non lo capisco non lo comprendo, sicuramente avrò sbagliato per meritarmi questo non sono perfetto ma ho pensato a tutto quello che ho sempre fatto per lei per la famiglia e boh non capisco più nulla



ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, mi spiace.
> Immagino che sia un bel treno nei denti quello che hai preso.
> 
> Per capire, cosa intendi con "affrontare la questione?"
> ...


Ciao si un treno merci in pieno viso…..vorrei capire la situazione, cosa è mancato per farmi questo, dove ho sbagliato? Poteva semplicemente parlare, urlarmi contro insultarmi ma avere una storia extra di oltre due anni questo non lo capisco non lo comprendo, sicuramente avrò sbagliato per meritarmi questo non sono perfetto ma ho pensato a tutto quello che ho sempre fatto per lei per la famiglia e boh


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma pensi che la storia sia andata avanti? secondo te lei ti sta ancora tradendo? Se pensi di sì e la tua priorità è quella di avere la certezza del tradimento l'unica cosa che puoi fare è cercare di beccarla sul fatto, a quel punto non potrebbe più negare...io penso che per te non cambierebbe molto, mi sembra più che te stai prendendo tempo perché non ce la fai a lasciarla, non insistere oltre nel voler sapere cosa è realmente successo, dille piuttosto che vuoi sapere il perché è successo per cercare di recuperare, se possibile, la cosa...parlale facendole capire che per te ormai il tradimento c'è stato, falle capire che non ti serve avere la sua conferma, falle capire che a questo punto l'importante sarebbe decidere insieme cosa fare della vostra coppia per non stracciare del tutto una vita insieme.


no la storia è stata troncata appena ho scoperto tutto, sono andato in ufficio e ho semplicemente parlato con il tizio in questione gli ho dato due possibilità a lui la scelta è sinceramente non mi aspettavo la sua reazione, come un bambino mi ha promesso che non avrebbe mai più contattato e guardato mia moglie. Tempo una settimana ed è sparito, in seguito mi ha contattato sua moglie sul profilo di mia moglie che voleva incontrarla per parlare e beh questa è un’altra storia


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> cosa è mancato per farmi questo, dove ho sbagliato?


Già che ti fai queste domande invece di rompere il cazzo con la lesa maestà dimostra che sei uno sveglio.
Allora, parti sempre da un presupposto:
Chi tradisce lo fa per non far saltare il banco.
Altrimenti lascerebbe.
Se metti le corna in una relazione lo fai perché ti manca qualcosa che per te é importante e non reputi l'altro all'altezza di dartela. Ma gli vuoi bene lo stesso.
Tradisci quando hai preso le misure della persona con cui condividi iban, cesso e figli.
E magari però ci condividi anche tutta una bella compilation di ricordi belli, momenti intensi e un progetto su cui hai investito.
Fai un bel respiro, interorizza che in una storia di 200 anni il tradimento ci sta tutto, dopodichè attacca: metti bene in chiaro che la scelta è tra lui e te, che di sentirti un maschio a mezzo servizio non ci pensi proprio e in caso sei disposto a separarti (per colpa sua, ovvio). E lasciale la porta aperta dicendole che la tua fiducia se la dovrà riguadagnare. Se ti dice culo hai una schiava a tutto servizio per i prossimi 10 anni, se ti dice male hai perso una donna che da oggi non potresti più gestire dato che ogni volta che le si dovesse scaricare il telefono andresti in paranoia.
E sappi che dovresti ringraziarla. Una volta demolita la certezza della confort zone, inizierai a scopare fuori pure tu.


----------



## Etta (23 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ciao si un treno merci in pieno viso…..*vorrei capire la situazione, cosa è mancato per farmi questo, dove ho sbagliato?* Poteva semplicemente parlare, urlarmi contro insultarmi ma avere una storia extra di oltre due anni questo non lo capisco non lo comprendo, sicuramente avrò sbagliato per meritarmi questo non sono perfetto ma ho pensato a tutto quello che ho sempre fatto per lei per la famiglia e boh non capisco più nulla


Non sempre c’è qualcosa di sbagliato. Spesso, e in alcuni casi, è anche la novità che porta a tradire. Dopo anni con la stessa persona, la “novità” attrae, c’è poco da fare. A questo aggiungici poi qualche mancanza.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, mi spiace.
> Immagino che sia un bel treno nei denti quello che hai preso.
> 
> Per capire, cosa intendi con "affrontare la questione?"
> ...


Diciamo che quando stai nella merda, più ti muovi e più ti sporchi.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io non credo che una persona che non lo hai mai fatto in precedenza, così, di punto in bianco, si mette a cercare ed indagare nel cellulare del compagno/a.
> E' sempre legato a sospetti, qualcosa, un comportamento, che ha inquadrato come inusuale o ambiguo.
> A quel punto, è naturale conseguenza andare a scavare in primis nel cellulare visto come è diventato parte integrante della nostra vita sociale.
> 
> ...


Come si fa ad archiviare le chat? Nemmeno sapevo si potesse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> no la storia è stata troncata appena ho scoperto tutto, sono andato in ufficio e ho semplicemente parlato con il tizio in questione gli ho dato due possibilità a lui la scelta è sinceramente non mi aspettavo la sua reazione, come un bambino mi ha promesso che non avrebbe mai più contattato e guardato mia moglie. Tempo una settimana ed è sparito, in seguito mi ha contattato sua moglie sul profilo di mia moglie che voleva incontrarla per parlare e beh questa è un’altra storia


La conferma l'hai avuta da lui. 
Tua moglie in questo momento credo abbia vergogna a parlarne. 
Però deve in qualche modo affrontare il discorso, in caso contrario temo che tu non riesca a regge a lungo con questo tormento. 
Da quanto tempo hai scoperto il tutto?


----------



## Warlock (23 Maggio 2022)

Quindi alla fine, tu hai le prove materiali, hai anche "parlato" con il collega/amante, e lei continua a negare e fare muro.
La domanda è: tu cosa vuoi fare? Speri che sentendo le classiche giustificazioni, tu ti possa sentire meglio?
La storia va avanti da DUE e dico DUE anni, lei, da quanto dici, non sembra pentita, ma indifferente e sprezzante. 
Tu vuoi ricostruire? E lei?
Io non so che carattere hai tu, se fossi al tuo posto, io mi chiederei quanto tempo io possa resistere alla sua negazione e al suo atteggiamento.
Perchè va bene cornuti, ma presi per il culo ulteriormente anche no. E anche perchè prima o poi la rabbia esploderà.
E se esplode quando arrivi al limite e per caso ti vanno in cortocircuito le sinapsi, potresti fare cose di cui poi potresti pentirti.


----------



## Lostris (23 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> no la storia è stata troncata appena ho scoperto tutto, sono andato in ufficio e ho semplicemente parlato con il tizio in questione gli ho dato due possibilità a lui la scelta è sinceramente non mi aspettavo la sua reazione, come un bambino mi ha promesso che non avrebbe mai più contattato e guardato mia moglie. Tempo una settimana ed è sparito, in seguito mi ha contattato sua moglie sul profilo di mia moglie che voleva incontrarla per parlare e beh questa è un’altra storia


Veramente dovrebbe essere tua moglie a troncare, o comunque la sua fedeltà non dovrebbe certo dipendere da quanto è “importunata” o cercata da altri.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Veramente dovrebbe essere tua moglie a troncare, o comunque la sua fedeltà non dovrebbe certo dipendere da quanto è “importunata” o cercata da altri.


E soprattutto non deve finire perché il marito va dall’amante. Anche perché lei sta dimostrando che non ha intenzione di smettere di tradire, bensì di smettere di farsi sgamare.


----------



## Lostris (23 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E soprattutto non deve finire perché il marito va dall’amante. Anche perché lei sta dimostrando che non ha intenzione di smettere di tradire, bensì di smettere di farsi sgamare.


Tra l’altro vero che “negare sempre”, però davanti a prove inconfutabili anche no.
Una sana ammissione (poi si minimizza, per carità) è dovuta se c’è un minimo di considerazione per il legittimo.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tra l’altro vero che “negare sempre”, però davanti a prove inconfutabili anche no.
> Una sana ammissione (poi si minimizza, per carità) è dovuta se c’è un minimo di considerazione per il legittimo.


Questo fa capire la considerazione di lei per lui. Mi ricorda un po’ la moglie di Danny.


----------



## Etta (23 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Quindi alla fine, tu hai le prove materiali, hai anche "parlato" con il collega/amante, e lei continua a negare e fare muro.
> La domanda è: tu cosa vuoi fare? Speri che sentendo le classiche giustificazioni, tu ti possa sentire meglio?
> La storia va avanti da DUE e dico DUE anni, lei, da quanto dici, non sembra pentita, ma indifferente e sprezzante.
> Tu vuoi ricostruire? E lei?
> ...


No non va bene nemmeno cornuti.



Lostris ha detto:


> Tra l’altro vero che “negare sempre”, però davanti a prove inconfutabili anche no.
> Una sana ammissione (poi si minimizza, per carità) è dovuta *se c’è un minimo di considerazione per il legittimo.*


Dubito che ne abbia se continua a tradirlo.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo fa capire la considerazione di lei per lui. Mi ricorda un po’ la moglie di Danny.


Che sia la stessa?


----------



## Lara3 (23 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione Ulisse purtroppo è così
> 
> 
> Ciao si un treno merci in pieno viso…..vorrei capire la situazione, cosa è mancato per farmi questo, dove ho sbagliato? Poteva semplicemente parlare, urlarmi contro insultarmi ma avere una storia extra di oltre due anni questo non lo capisco non lo comprendo, sicuramente avrò sbagliato per meritarmi questo non sono perfetto ma ho pensato a tutto quello che ho sempre fatto per lei per la famiglia e boh non capisco più nulla
> ...


Parlaci invece cosa di è successo con la moglie dell’amante. 
Puoi avere delle risposte anche da questo fatto.


----------



## Venice30 (23 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Traditori iniziate a tremare.


Dillo anche al tuo amante. 
O lui è sicuro?


----------



## Koala (23 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Dillo anche al tuo amante.
> O lui è sicuro?


È esente


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> È esente


Lui già trema e da mo.
Ma oramai la frittata è fatta.
Quindi puo’ solo gestire al meglio la questione.


----------



## Etta (23 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Dillo anche al tuo amante.
> O lui è sicuro?


Boh io so che cancella tutto. Non credo che moglie vada a pensare a tutte queste app per trovare messaggi cancellati.


----------



## Venice30 (23 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Boh io so che cancella tutto. Non credo che moglie vada a pensare a tutte queste app per trovare messaggi cancellati.


Me lo auguro per lui


----------



## Koala (23 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lui già trema e da mo.
> Ma oramai la frittata è fatta.
> Quindi puo’ solo gestire al meglio la questione.


È un gestore, chi meglio di lui


Etta ha detto:


> Boh io so che cancella tutto. Non credo che moglie vada a pensare a tutte queste app per trovare messaggi cancellati.


e beh, se viene il sospetto… può venire a mio marito come a sua moglie no?


----------



## Mir (23 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora che lo sai la tua vita è migliore di quando non lo sapevi?


Certamente sarà stato meglio prima come tutti quelli che si sono trovati in questa situazione.
Però dal momento che ne sei venuto a conoscenza  secondo me hai tutto il diritto di ottenere delle spiegazioni e di avere un confronto onesto e diretto in modo tale da aver il diritto di decidere in base alle risposte ed al conseguente comportamento se ne valga la pena riprovare a ricostruire il rapporto....
Omettere o addirittura negare l'accaduto lo ritengo quantomeno da vigliacchi e denota l'incapacità di assumersi le proprie responsabilità e quindi vengono a mancare a priori i presupposti per una possibile ripartenza.
Diverso se il tradito preferisce non sapere sia per convenienza che per questioni caratteriali.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Certamente sarà stato meglio prima come tutti quelli che si sono trovati in questa situazione.
> Però dal momento che ne sei venuto a conoscenza  secondo me hai tutto il diritto di ottenere delle spiegazioni e di avere un confronto onesto e diretto in modo tale da aver il diritto di decidere in base alle risposte ed al conseguente comportamento se ne valga la pena riprovare a ricostruire il rapporto....
> Omettere o addirittura negare l'accaduto lo ritengo quantomeno da vigliacchi e denota l'incapacità di assumersi le proprie responsabilità e quindi vengono a mancare a priori i presupposti per una possibile ripartenza.
> Diverso se il tradito preferisce non sapere sia per convenienza che per questioni caratteriali.


Attendevo una risposta da lui a dire la verità. Tutto quello che hai aggiunto lo condivido, anche se rispetto alla mia domanda è OT.


----------



## Etta (23 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> e beh, se viene il sospetto… può venire a mio marito come a sua moglie no?


Sì a chiunque. Però non so se andrebbe a pensare a queste app.


----------



## Koala (23 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì a chiunque. Però non so se andrebbe a pensare a queste app.


Penso che in quel momento pensi alla qualunque pur di sapere il più possibile


----------



## Etta (23 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Penso che in quel momento pensi alla qualunque pur di sapere il più possibile


Vero anche questo.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì a chiunque. Però non so se andrebbe a pensare a queste app.


l'escalation è sempre la stessa...
hai il sospetto,
cerchi in rete come ottenere info dal cellulare,
ti imbatti in 15 minuti su una di queste app, 
ci pensi qualche ora,
la prendi perchè consumato dai dubbi.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come si fa ad archiviare le chat? Nemmeno sapevo si potesse.


Le basi  se scorri sulla chat a destra c’è archivia. Io archivio le mille mila chat che uso poco!


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Le basi  se scorri sulla chat a destra c’è archivia. Io archivio le mille mila chat che uso poco!


Pure le mie?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E lo so che dovrei farlo....
> Ma cancellare i messaggi...mi sembra di cancellare la persona


Anche io alla prima relazione extra non cancellavo i messaggi per il tuo stesso motivo. Poi ho ragionato sul rischio che potevo correre e cancello i messaggi e archivio là chat. Anche mio marito non mi ha mai guardato il cellulare e anche io non lo ho mai fatto, ma non si può mai sapere.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure le mie?


Pure le tue  anche se non rientrano nella voce di quelle che uso poco


----------



## Etta (23 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> l'escalation è sempre la stessa...
> hai il sospetto,
> cerchi in rete come ottenere info dal cellulare,
> ti imbatti in 15 minuti su una di queste app,
> ...


Beh ma non tutte in realtà, ci sono quelle più sveglie e/o social, e quelle meno sveglie e/o no social.


----------



## Tachipirina (23 Maggio 2022)

io ai tempi che furono avevo un altra sim (comperata di straforo)
che cambiavo alla velocità del suono ma i telefoni erano meno complicati si aprivano come cozze.
Di giorno ero operativa  dall'ufficio..in altri momenti quando ero sola cambiavo sim come il mago silvan e
mai beccata


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io ai tempi che furono avevo un altra sim (comperata di straforo)
> che cambiavo alla velocità del suono ma i telefoni erano meno complicati si aprivano come cozze.
> Di giorno ero operativa  dall'ufficio..in altri momenti quando ero sola cambiavo sim come il mago silvan e
> mai beccata


Organizzatissima


----------



## Tachipirina (23 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Organizzatissima


si una volta...con i telefoni di oggi mi avrebbe già beccata  e lasciata a bordo strada legata ad un palo


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si una volta...con i telefoni di oggi mi avrebbe già beccata  e lasciata a bordo strada legata ad un palo


Ma lo sai che ci penso spesso!!!...che balle questi telefoni!!...io per esempio ho sempre cancellato tutto, l'altro giorno vado a vedere in Google foto e mi rendo conto che c'è una sezione per i video di WhatsApp...anche avendo cancellato tutti i messaggi i video erano rimasti!!! Ma si può vivere così!!!???


----------



## Ulisse (23 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io ai tempi che furono avevo un altra sim (comperata di straforo)
> che cambiavo alla velocità del suono ma i telefoni erano meno complicati si aprivano come cozze.
> Di giorno ero operativa  dall'ufficio..in altri momenti quando ero sola cambiavo sim come il mago silvan e
> mai beccata


all'epoca si usavano anche gli adattatori per doppia sim
Per telefoni come il motorola 8900 era un attimo a sfilarla/ruotare/infilarla di nuovo.



poi con le Sim più piccole iniziaro ad uscire gli adattatori intelligenti
Non dovevi più spegnere ma commutare da sim1 a sim2 direttametne dal SW del cellulare.


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che ci penso spesso!!!...che balle questi telefoni!!...io per esempio ho sempre cancellato tutto, l'altro giorno vado a vedere in Google foto e mi rendo conto che c'è una sezione per i video di WhatsApp...anche avendo cancellato tutti i messaggi i video erano rimasti!!! Ma si può vivere così!!!???


Io ho Google drive bloccato dopo aver sbagliato la password...


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io ho Google drive bloccato dopo aver sbagliato la password...


Guarda si bloccasse tutto sarebbe meglio!!! Ho provato a cambiare impostazioni ma è un macello...le cose vengono salvate in troppi posti!!! Penso sia veramente facile se uno vuole tirare fuori prove da un cellulare...l'unica cosa fattibile è non destare sospetti in casa così che a nessuno venga voglia di indagare...


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda si bloccasse tutto sarebbe meglio!!! Ho provato a cambiare impostazioni ma è un macello...le cose vengono salvate in troppi posti!!! Penso sia veramente facile se uno vuole tirare fuori prove da un cellulare...l'unica cosa fattibile è non destare sospetti in casa così che a nessuno venga voglia di indagare...


Io ho sbagliato pw mentre inviavo un curriculum salvato nel drive... difficilmente compio queste operazioni dal telefono, di solito lo faccio da pc, stasera non ho voluto aspettare di essere là davanti... ecco qua!


----------



## Koala (23 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda si bloccasse tutto sarebbe meglio!!! Ho provato a cambiare impostazioni ma è un macello...le cose vengono salvate in troppi posti!!! Penso sia veramente facile se uno vuole tirare fuori prove da un cellulare...l'unica cosa fattibile è non destare sospetti in casa così che a nessuno venga voglia di indagare...


Controlla nelle cartelle di android, ce ne una per ogni app, c’è il mondo la sopra


----------



## Tachipirina (23 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> all'epoca si usavano anche gli adattatori per doppia sim
> Per telefoni come il motorola 8900 era un attimo a sfilarla/ruotare/infilarla di nuovo.
> 
> View attachment 10270
> ...


Ehhhh io avevo un telefono carlocudegavoltesindré
1 sim grandezza ostia da comunione apertura telefono a cozza ma facilissimo e veloce 
Già allora ero poco pratica... , con adattatore doppia sim avrei invertito destinatario sms e fatto casini sicuramente...bei tempi comunque ...sms a go_go e quanto costavanoooo
Era il 1998....


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io ho Google drive bloccato dopo aver sbagliato la password...


chiedi la revisione del tuo account. Segui le indicazioni della pagina:





						L'account è stato disattivato - Guida di Account Google
					

Se è stata visualizzata questa pagina, significa che il tuo Account Google è stato disattivato. Scopri perché Accedi al tuo Account Google su un browser, ad esempio Chrome. Se il tuo accou



					support.google.com
				




innanzitutto riceverei dettagli sul perchè è bloccato.
io non ho mai avuto questo problema quindi non saprei dirti che cosa ti chiede ma sicuramente avrai le indicazioni su come sbloccarlo in funzione del tipo di blocco.
Cercheranno sicuramente di verificare la tua identità tramite recapiti certificati in precedenza come numero di cellulare e/o mail alternativa


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che ci penso spesso!!!...che balle questi telefoni!!...io per esempio ho sempre cancellato tutto, l'altro giorno vado a vedere in Google foto e mi rendo conto che c'è una sezione per i video di WhatsApp...anche avendo cancellato tutti i messaggi i video erano rimasti!!! Ma si può vivere così!!!???


Viva i vecchi nokia e omnitel io avevo quelli uno pareva una saponetta l'altro peggio ma tanto comodi


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Viva i vecchi nokia e omnitel io avevo quelli uno pareva una saponetta l'altro peggio ma tanto comodi


all'epoca l'aspetto dei cellulari lasciava molto  desiderare
per caso era il nokia 8110 ??


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Viva i vecchi nokia e omnitel io avevo quelli uno pareva una saponetta l'altro peggio ma tanto comodi


Telefonobera Alcatel.....e scheda omnitel che adesso è vodafone... la memoria fa cilecca


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> all'epoca l'aspetto dei cellulari lasciava molto  desiderare
> per caso era il nokia 8110 ??
> View attachment 10272


meraviglioso siiii questo
Brutto ma fighissimo


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> all'epoca l'aspetto dei cellulari lasciava molto  desiderare
> per caso era il nokia 8110 ??
> View attachment 10272


E Motorola StarTac  chi se lo ricorda???
Era già di lusso rispetto ad altri...


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> meraviglioso siiii questo
> Brutto ma fighissimo


il famosissimo Nokia 8110 chiamato volgarmente Nokia banana.


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> il famosissimo Nokia 8110 chiamato volgarmente Nokia banana.


Non lo sapevo ...banana
Pareva un portasaponette anni 70
Peccato non averlo conservato... l'ho dato in pasto a mio figlio x giocarci come un finto telefono quando l'ho cambiato ...


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo ...banana
> Pareva un portasaponette anni 70
> Peccato non averlo conservato... l'ho dato in pasto a mio figlio x giocarci come un finto telefono quando l'ho cambiato ...


si.
il nomignolo era Nokia banana 

oggi sono ricercati dai collezionisti..il banana, lo star tac prime generazioni.
non è che valgono una fortuna ma diverse centinaia di euro se in buone condizioni


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> chiedi la revisione del tuo account. Segui le indicazioni della pagina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È una cosa strana, perché da pc sembra che funzioni tutto, il problema è solo da telefono. Quindi non è la password, altrimenti neanche da pc me la aprirebbe.


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È una cosa strana, perché da pc sembra che funzioni tutto, il problema è solo da telefono. Quindi non è la password, altrimenti neanche da pc me la aprirebbe.


si,
se da pc accedi i problema non è il tuo account


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io ai tempi che furono avevo un altra sim (comperata di straforo)
> che cambiavo alla velocità del suono ma i telefoni erano meno complicati si aprivano come cozze.
> Di giorno ero operativa  dall'ufficio..in altri momenti quando ero sola cambiavo sim come il mago silvan e
> mai beccata


Eh adesso è più difficile. Ad esempio io l’iphone non riesco ad aprirlo da sola.


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda si bloccasse tutto sarebbe meglio!!! Ho provato a cambiare impostazioni ma è un macello...le cose vengono salvate in troppi posti!!! Penso sia veramente facile se uno vuole tirare fuori prove da un cellulare...*l'unica cosa fattibile è non destare sospetti in casa così che a nessuno venga voglia di indagare...*


E tenere meno prove possibili.


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> E Motorola StarTac  chi se lo ricorda???
> Era già di lusso rispetto ad altri...


Io avevo lo star tac 
L’ho diviso in due
Poi per i 18 anni mi regalarono il 5110


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh adesso è più difficile. Ad esempio io l’iphone non riesco ad aprirlo da sola.


L’iPhone non si apre, c’è là slot per la sim di lato e ci vuole il suo ago per aprirla


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’iPhone non si apre, c’è là slot per la sim di lato e ci vuole il suo ago per aprirla


Io lo porto sempre in negozio da sola non mi fido magari faccio danni.


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io lo porto sempre in negozio da sola non mi fido magari faccio danni.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Viva i vecchi nokia e omnitel io avevo quelli uno pareva una saponetta l'altro peggio ma tanto comodi


e almeno non restava tutto in memoria!!!...al giorno d'oggi se uno vuole sa sempre dove sei e con chi...come tornerei volentieri ai vecchi tempi dove potevi sparire tranquillamente senza che nessuno potesse romperti le scatole



Tachipirina ha detto:


> Telefonobera Alcatel.....e scheda omnitel che adesso è vodafone... la memoria fa cilecca


Io avevo un alcatel celeste



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È una cosa strana, perché da pc sembra che funzioni tutto, il problema è solo da telefono. Quindi non è la password, altrimenti neanche da pc me la aprirebbe.


Forse dovresti controllare la parte della sicurezza...se per qualche motivo lo legge come una minaccia non lo fa aprire...


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Si sa mai.


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È una cosa strana, perché da pc sembra che funzioni tutto, il problema è solo da telefono. Quindi non è la password, altrimenti neanche da pc me la aprirebbe.


Hai provato ad aggiornare drive da PlayStore?
Male nn gli fa...


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Hai provato ad aggiornare drive da PlayStore?
> Male nn gli fa...


Sì, lo fa il telefono quasi ogni giorno con aggiornamenti di default.
Comunque ora pare risolto.


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì, lo fa il telefono quasi ogni giorno con aggiornamenti di default.
> Comunque ora pare risolto.


i telefoni ogni tanto vanno spenti o riavviati


----------



## Mir (24 Maggio 2022)

....non so se è già stato scritto da già da  qualcuno ma anche la cronologia di Google Maps lascia parecchie e molto dettagliate tracce su percorsi, posti visitati ( hotel compresi) con tanto di orario di ingresso ed uscita........aggiungo che accade anche senza aver necessariamente inserito il luogo come destinazione....


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ....non so se è già stato scritto da già da  qualcuno ma anche la cronologia di Google Maps lascia parecchie e molto dettagliate tracce su percorsi, posti visitati ( hotel compresi) con tanto di orario di ingresso ed uscita........aggiungo che accade anche senza aver necessariamente inserito il luogo come destinazione....


In effetti.


----------



## Koala (24 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ....non so se è già stato scritto da già da  qualcuno ma anche la cronologia di Google Maps lascia parecchie e molto dettagliate tracce su percorsi, posti visitati ( hotel compresi) con tanto di orario di ingresso ed uscita........aggiungo che accade anche senza aver necessariamente inserito il luogo come destinazione....


Anche su iPhone c’è… se tieni la geolocalizzazione spenta non vieni tracciata però


----------



## Venice30 (24 Maggio 2022)

Telefoni a parte, se uno ti vuole sgamare ti sgama.


----------



## Mir (24 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Anche su iPhone c’è… se tieni la geolocalizzazione spenta non vieni tracciata però


Giusto.


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> se tieni la geolocalizzazione spenta non vieni tracciata però


spegnere il GPS non ti evita la geolocalizzazione
Ne impatta solo la precisione.

I cellulari usano un ulteriore sistema di posizionamento chiamato A-GPS (Assisted GPS) che prmette di localizzare, spesso con una considerevole precisione, la posizione del terminale triangolando con le celle telefoniche che, essendo gestite da antenne perfettamente geolocalizzate, permettono di dare una stima della posizione che ha il terminale rispetto a queste.

A-GPS è implementato non per acchiappare i traditori ma per facilitare il posizionamento del terminale.
Quando si accende, teoricamente non è a conosenza della sua posizione.
Potrebbe trovarsi in Sicilia come in Madagascar quindi teoricamente il suo  GPS dovrebbe scandagliare tutta la costellazione dei satelliti per individuare quali ricevuti e quindi, all'aumentare di questi, aumentare sempre più la precisione sulla sua posizione.
L'A-GPS,con le sue informazioni di cella, rende noto al terminale, a priori, quale satellite trovarsi sulla testa e quindi cercare solo quelli.

Ora,
le scelte sono poche:
1. fate i fedeli e campate tranquilli.
2. andate a scopare in motel ma lasciando il cellulare in ufficio/casa, prendendo il tram e comunicando con l'amante da cabina telefonica parlando con la testa dentro una pentola e mettendovi la molleta sul naso.

mi raccomando...nella cabina telefonica usate solo monete e non la carta prepagata.....


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> spegnere il GPS non ti evita la geolocalizzazione
> Ne impatta solo la precisione.
> 
> I cellulari usano un ulteriore sistema di posizionamento chiamato A-GPS (Assisted GPS) che prmette di localizzare, spesso con una considerevole precisione, la posizione del terminale triangolando con le celle telefoniche che, essendo gestite da antenne perfettamente geolocalizzate, permettono di dare una stima della posizione che ha il terminale rispetto a queste.
> ...


Scusa ma se il telefono lo spegni?


----------



## ivanl (24 Maggio 2022)

basta anche disattivare e far cancellare automaticamente la cronologia posizioni dell'account


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> basta anche disattivare e far cancellare automaticamente la cronologia posizioni dell'account


Lo dico sempre che tradire è troppo faticoso…


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa ma se il telefono lo spegni?


Io anche se lo spengo posso lo stesso localizzarlo con l’app “Dov’è?” da un altro iPhone.


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo dico sempre che tradire è troppo faticoso…


Infatti per quello che il prof.mi scriveva il meno possibile.


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> basta anche disattivare e far cancellare automaticamente la cronologia posizioni dell'account


Si, certo.
Io non sto dicendo che ad ogni misura nn esiste una valida contromisura.
È che bisogna sbattersi senza mai avere la certezza di aver ripulito tutto.
Basta dimenticarsi di disabilitare il salvataggio in Drive delle foto whatsapp ed ecco che le cancelli dal cellulare ma le ritrovi la.
Stessa cosa per le foto scattate con il cellulare o per la croologia spostamenti di Maps.

E' una guerra fredda fra tradito e traditore 

Poi, il livello di pignoleria nel ripulire, è in funzione del tradito.
C'è quello che ti controllerà solo il registro chiamate e whatsapp,
e c'è chi invece si farà un giro nella cronologia degli spostamenti e userà SW per recuperare i media e le chat cancellate.



omicron ha detto:


> Scusa ma se il telefono lo spegni?


di nuovo dipende da chi hai sposato  e quindi da quanto in fondo si spingerebbe per sapere. 
spegnere aiuta sicuramente...la localizzazione si fermerebbe all'ultima posizione registrata.

Ma potrebbe mettere un SW tipo spyphone 
Questo permette tante di quelle cose che non siano solo leggere le chat.
Può scattare foto, attivare microfono, mandare realtime la geolocalizzazione.
non sono mai andato a fondo (per scaramanzia) ma non credo ci siano problemi a farlo con cellulare spento visto che dal punto di vista SW, allo spegnimento da parte dell'utente, basterebbe solo spegnere il display, disabilitare il touch ed inibire qualsiasi notifica in ingresso tipo chat o chiamate.
Non credo che sia chissa poi quanto difficile da implementare per chi lo fa di mestiere.


----------



## Koala (24 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> spegnere il GPS non ti evita la geolocalizzazione
> Ne impatta solo la precisione.
> 
> I cellulari usano un ulteriore sistema di posizionamento chiamato A-GPS (Assisted GPS) che prmette di localizzare, spesso con una considerevole precisione, la posizione del terminale triangolando con le celle telefoniche che, essendo gestite da antenne perfettamente geolocalizzate, permettono di dare una stima della posizione che ha il terminale rispetto a queste.
> ...


Esistono ancora le cabine telefoniche?

non vorrei essere tua moglie 

su iPhone avevo attiva una cosa che mi diceva la giusta posizione dove ero stata, disattivandola non ho più trovato sta lista… penso (sicuramente sbaglio) che quello a cui tu fai riferimento sono le celle telefoniche dove si agganciano gli operatori telefonici per farci ricevere le chiamate?


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ....non so se è già stato scritto da già da  qualcuno ma anche *la cronologia di Google Maps* lascia parecchie e molto dettagliate tracce su percorsi, *posti visitati* ( hotel compresi)* con tanto di orario di ingresso ed uscita...*.....aggiungo che accade anche senza aver necessariamente inserito il luogo come destinazione....


veroooo avevo dimenticato un paio di anni fa un mio amico è stato beccato così
la moglie li ha aspettati davanti all'azienda dove lavoravano (marito e amante) ed è venuto fuori un pienone



Ulisse ha detto:


> Si, certo.
> Io non sto dicendo che ad ogni misura nn esiste una valida contromisura.
> È che bisogna sbattersi senza mai avere la certezza di aver ripulito tutto.
> Basta dimenticarsi di disabilitare il salvataggio in Drive delle foto whatsapp ed ecco che le cancelli dal cellulare ma le ritrovi la.
> ...


decisamente tradire per me oggi sarebbe troppo faticoso 
verrei beccata all'istante



Ulisse ha detto:


> spegnere il GPS non ti evita la geolocalizzazione
> Ne impatta solo la precisione.
> 
> I cellulari usano un ulteriore sistema di posizionamento chiamato A-GPS (Assisted GPS) che prmette di localizzare, spesso con una considerevole precisione, la posizione del terminale triangolando con le celle telefoniche che, essendo gestite da antenne perfettamente geolocalizzate, permettono di dare una stima della posizione che ha il terminale rispetto a queste.
> ...


 alla Fantozzi e Filini


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ....non so se è già stato scritto da già da  qualcuno ma anche la cronologia di Google Maps lascia parecchie e molto dettagliate tracce su percorsi, posti visitati ( hotel compresi) con tanto di orario di ingresso ed uscita........aggiungo che accade anche senza aver necessariamente inserito il luogo come destinazione....


Tu tieni la geolocalizzazione attiva sempre?


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Esistono ancora le cabine telefoniche?


io le vedo ma non ne garantisco il funzionamento.
Non sono nemmeno sicuro che le monete vengano ancora accettate o si va solo di carta di credito....dalla padella alla brace



Koala ha detto:


> non vorrei essere tua moglie


non ho quasi mai controllato.
A memoria solo qualche volta la posizione perchè preoccupato del ritardo.
E una volta qualche chat perchè mi servivano delle informazioni....ma non ho aperto le altre...

Lei dice sempre che è consapevole del fatto che posso scavare su molte cose.
Io ho sempre negato ed anche qualche amica mi ha chiesto aiuto in tal senso perchè sospettava del marito, sono stato sempre vago.
Non mi va che sappia fino a che punto si può scavare.



Koala ha detto:


> su iPhone avevo attiva una cosa che mi diceva la giusta posizione dove ero stata, disattivandola non ho più trovato sta lista… penso (sicuramente sbaglio) che quello a cui tu fai riferimento sono le celle telefoniche dove si agganciano gli operatori telefonici per farci ricevere le chiamate?


iPhone lo conosco poco ma la parte di geolocalizzazione (GPS o A-GPS che sia) credo sia uguale ad android visto che parliamo di uno standard.
L'A-GPS in genere restituisce un'area che può essere anche di poche decine di metri ma comunque non precisa.
Dipende da quante celle vede contemporaneamente.
Più ne sono...e più preciso è.



Tachipirina ha detto:


> alla Fantozzi e Filini


proprio a loro pensavo.....



Mir ha detto:


> ....non so se è già stato scritto da già da  qualcuno ma anche la cronologia di Google Maps lascia parecchie e molto dettagliate tracce su percorsi, posti visitati ( hotel compresi) con tanto di orario di ingresso ed uscita........aggiungo che accade anche senza aver necessariamente inserito il luogo come destinazione....


se sei fortunato  , Maps integra la cronologia degli spostamenti con delle foto del posto.
Con un minimo di fortuna, vede la sosta di qaulche ora in un posto e ci piazza pure la foto dell'Hotel.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> alla Fantozzi e Filini


Ho risolto tutte le mie preoccupazioni informando il coniuge. Amante e marito legittimati. Si vive decisamente piu meglio.


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ho risolto tutte le mie preoccupazioni informando il coniuge. Amante e marito legittimati. Si vive decisamente piu meglio.


eh ma mica tutti sono così
mica tutti accettano


----------



## Koala (24 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se sei fortunato  , Maps integra la cronologia degli spostamenti con delle foto del posto.
> Con un minimo di fortuna, vede la sosta di qaulche ora in un posto e ci piazza pure la foto dell'Hotel.


Un’altra cosa di iPhone se hai attiva la geolocalizzazione è l’aver la posizione precisa di dove è stata scattata una tua foto


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Un’altra cosa di iPhone se hai attiva la geolocalizzazione è l’aver la posizione precisa di dove è stata scattata una tua foto


anche android.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> eh ma mica tutti sono così
> mica tutti accettano


Soprattutto mica tutti hanno il coraggio di provare a fare questo passo. Si ha paura di quello che si pensa potrebbe essere sulla base di quello che si pensa di sapere.


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Soprattutto mica tutti hanno il coraggio* di provare a fare questo passo.* Si ha paura di quello che si pensa potrebbe essere sulla base di quello che si pensa di sapere.


forse qualcuno conosce la reazione che potrebbe avere  l'altra parte ...


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> forse qualcuno conosce la reazione che potrebbe avere  l'altra parte ...


Pensa di conoscere. Anch’io pensavo altro e invece mi ha piacevolmente stupito. Son scelte tachi. Ognuno fa la sua e delle conseguenze ne e’ totalmente responsabile.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

Io so già quale sarebbe la reazione...mi ha sempre detto che non dovrei neppure provare a spiegare...con me chiuderebbe all'istante, sarei come morta per lui...quindi sono stata sempre attenta ma questi telefoni sono comunque pericolosi...


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pensa di conoscere. Anch’io pensavo altro e invece mi ha piacevolmente stupito. Son scelte tachi. Ognuno fa la sua e delle conseguenze ne e’ totalmente responsabile.


Io non azzarderei...nei miei panni eh..


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> eh ma mica tutti sono così
> mica tutti accettano


Credo pochi in realtà.


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io so già quale sarebbe la reazione...*mi ha sempre detto che non dovrei neppure provare a spiegare...con me chiuderebbe all'istante,* sarei come morta per lui...quindi sono stata sempre attenta ma questi telefoni sono comunque pericolosi...


Eh beh vorrei vedere.


----------



## Ulisse (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io so già quale sarebbe la reazione...mi ha sempre detto che non dovrei neppure provare a spiegare...con me chiuderebbe all'istante, sarei come morta per lui


Parlando in generale..

Sono affermazioni che vanno prese con il beneficio del dubbio.
A freddo è una cosa...a caldo tutt'altra.

Posso solo considerare il caso in cui, passando da un precedente tradimento, si è comportato proprio come dice.
E comunque non c'è lo stesso la certezza che lo rifaccia.
Ci potrebbe essere che ora la relazione è più importante...che prima era più orgoglioso....che vede più efficiente continuare che dividersi...che si riconosce ora più colpe...tante cose...

Non è un incentivo a verificare   ma solo una riflessione su quanto possa cambiare il comportamento quando poi emotivamente ci finisci dentro fino al collo.

Ho amiche che hanno dichiarato tolleranza zero in caso di corna...ma a freddo.
poi a qualcuna è capitato e si sono tenute corna e marito.
ora le vedi su FB che mettono le foto insieme con tanti cuoricini e frasi da piccioncini


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io so già quale sarebbe la reazione...mi ha sempre detto che non dovrei neppure provare a spiegare...con me chiuderebbe all'istante, sarei come morta per lui...quindi sono stata sempre attenta ma questi telefoni sono comunque pericolosi...


Mio marito uguale


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Parlando in generale..
> 
> Sono affermazioni che vanno prese con il beneficio del dubbio.
> A freddo è una cosa...a caldo tutt'altra.
> ...


Certo perché devono giustificarsi


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Parlando in generale..
> 
> Sono affermazioni che vanno prese con il beneficio del dubbio.
> A freddo è una cosa...a caldo tutt'altra.
> ...


Ovviamente sono cose che bisognerebbe passarci per sapere esattamente come verrebbero prese dal coniuge ma conosco molto bene mio marito e so quasi per certo che non tollererebbe la cosa, è sempre stato molto chiaro, non sarebbe neppure per fare il grosso, per lui sarebbe un problema di fiducia persa con cui non riuscirebbe a convivere...


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io non azzarderei...nei miei panni eh..


Fortunatamente non tutti seguono il gregge come pecoroni. Se nemmeno con mia moglie posso vivere la mia sessualita in libertà mi troverei anch’io a scopare la sciaccquetta di turno mentre piscio il cane una volta al mese. Dio che vita triste.


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fortunatamente non tutti seguono il gregge come pecoroni. Se nemmeno con mia moglie posso vivere la mia sessualita in libertà mi troverei anch’io a scopare la sciaccquetta di turno mentre piscio il cane una volta al mese. Dio che vita triste.


Chi sarebbe la sciacquetta scusa?


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi sarebbe la sciacquetta scusa?


Quella di turno, come dicevo. non sai leggere?


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io non azzarderei...nei miei panni eh..


Che poi non è nemmeno bello da dire in giro: “Massii io e mia moglie siamo una coppia libera. Lo sappiamo che ci facciamo le corna a viceda”. Ok che siamo nel 2022 e non nella preistoria, però così non ha nemmeno senso. Poi oh, sono scelte appunto.


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quella di turno, come dicevo. non sai leggere?


Sì certo con il riferimento sotto del cane.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi non è nemmeno bello da dire in giro: “Massii io e mia moglie siamo una coppia libera. Lo sappiamo che ci facciamo le corna a viceda”. Ok che siamo nel 2022 e non nella preistoria, però così non ha nemmeno senso. Poi oh, sono scelte appunto.


Ad essere onesti il più delle volte gli e le amanti hanno giocato con noi. Abbiamo anche un annuncio di coppia su A69.



Etta ha detto:


> Sì certo con il riferimento sotto del cane.


Osti ti sei offesa? Uhhh come mi dispiace….



Etta ha detto:


> Che poi non è nemmeno bello da dire in giro: “Massii io e mia moglie siamo una coppia libera. Lo sappiamo che ci facciamo le corna a viceda”. Ok che siamo nel 2022 e non nella preistoria, però così non ha nemmeno senso. Poi oh, sono scelte appunto.


Ha senso la vita del tuo gestore invece?


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi non è nemmeno bello da dire in giro: “Massii io e mia moglie siamo una coppia libera. Lo sappiamo che ci facciamo le corna a viceda”. Ok che siamo nel 2022 e non nella preistoria, però così non ha nemmeno senso. Poi oh, sono scelte appunto.


Sono anche fatti loro eh…


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì certo con il riferimento sotto del cane.


Il cane ce l'hanno l'80% dei fedifraghi! 
Così hanno la scusa di uscire 5 minuti ogni giorno per fare la chiamati a quando non anche la sveltina!
Non è che tutto gira intorno a te.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il cane ce l'hanno l'80% dei fedifraghi!
> Così hanno la scusa di uscire 5 minuti ogni giorno per fare la chiamati a quando non anche la sveltina!
> Non è che tutto gira intorno a te.


Ecco perché a mio marito piace così tanto portare il cane a spasso


----------



## omicron (24 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il cane ce l'hanno l'80% dei fedifraghi!
> Così hanno la scusa di uscire 5 minuti ogni giorno per fare la chiamati a quando non anche la sveltina!
> Non è che tutto gira intorno a te.


La chiamatina e la chiavatina


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ecco perché a mio marito piace così tanto portare il cane a spasso


E diamo l’ora d’aria a sti poveri mariti…


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Osti ti sei offesa? Uhhh come mi dispiace….


Almeno ammettilo che era una frecciatina no?


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E diamo l’ora d’aria a sti poveri mariti…


Spero solo che fra che c'è almeno trovi una meglio di me... altrimenti potrei veramente offendermi


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ha senso la vita del tuo gestore invece?


Ecco appunto. Difatti era una frecciatina.



omicron ha detto:


> Sono anche fatti loro eh…


Ma allora sono fatti loro anche per chi fa diversamente no?



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il cane ce l'hanno l'80% dei fedifraghi!
> Così hanno la scusa di uscire 5 minuti ogni giorno per fare la chiamati a quando non anche la sveltina!
> Non è che tutto gira intorno a te.


E quelli che non hanno il cane come fanno?



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ecco perché a mio marito piace così tanto portare il cane a spasso


Io metterei una cimice al collare del cane eh. Si sa mai. 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Spero solo che fra che c'è almeno trovi una meglio di me... altrimenti potrei veramente offendermi


Magari una come la ex di Edo.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Difatti era una frecciatina.


non è che l’hai vista come riferimento perché in fondo ti ci rivedi un pochino? No neh?


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non è che l’hai vista come riferimento perché in fondo ti ci rivedi un pochino? No neh?


No perché è tutto l’anno che lo ripetete.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Almeno ammettilo che era una frecciatina no?


E che c’è da ammettere? Mica è una colpa scrivere quello che si pensa no? Oppure quando si parla di cose che potrebbero e dico potrebbero riguardarti non si può? Insuma, te va ben mai negot. 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Spero solo che fra che c'è almeno trovi una meglio di me... altrimenti potrei veramente offendermi


L‘amante e’ mai meglio del coniuge, difatti nel 98,7% dei casi rimane amante e pure di turno, nel senso che passato il turno, che piaccia o meno si passa alla successiva/o.



Etta ha detto:


> No perché è tutto l’anno che lo ripetete.


E continueremo (al plurale non maiestatis) fino a che starai qui. A breve riprenderò anche gli altri discorsi, sai quelli che ti urtano? 
si sì va bene…ecc ecc ecc.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (24 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ecco perché a mio marito piace così tanto portare il cane a spasso


Anche a me piace portare il cane a spasso


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E che c’è da ammettere? Mica è una colpa scrivere quello che si pensa no? Oppure quando si parla di cose che potrebbero e dico potrebbero riguardarti non si può? Insuma, te va ben mai negot.
> 
> 
> L‘amante e’ mai meglio del coniuge, difatti nel 98,7% dei casi rimane amante e pure di turno, nel senso che passato il turno, che piaccia o meno si passa alla successiva/o.
> ...


Pinco non possiamo avere la certezza matematica che nella ricerca dell'amante il nostro coniuge un giorno becchi qualcuno che per un verso o un altro è meglio di noi...penso che la coppia sia perfetta quando nasce, le persone poi con il tempo cambiano e può capitare che in un preciso momento della tua vita tu trovi una persona che in quel periodo per te è molto più perfetta del marito o della moglie... ciò non toglie che poi le persone ragionano e il più delle volte restano con chi hanno sposato...ma sull'essere sicuri di essere meglio degli/delle amanti che uno può trovare non mi trovi d'accordo .


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi sarebbe la sciacquetta scusa?


perchè ti senti sempre presa in causa????


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E continueremo (al plurale non maiestatis) fino a che starai qui. A breve riprenderò anche gli altri discorsi, sai quelli che ti urtano?
> si sì va bene…ecc ecc ecc.


Hai una vita così misera da dover continuamente ferire gli altri?



Pincopallino ha detto:


> E che c’è da ammettere? Mica è una colpa scrivere quello che si pensa no? Oppure quando si parla di cose che potrebbero e dico potrebbero riguardarti non si può? Insuma, te va ben mai negot.


Vedi che allora siete voi che continuate a portare lì il discorso?



Pincopallino ha detto:


> *L‘amante e’ mai meglio del coniuge, *difatti nel 98,7% dei casi rimane amante e pure di turno, nel senso che passato il turno, che piaccia o meno si passa alla successiva/o.


E chi l’ha detto? Spesso rimane amante perché il fedifrago di turno non lascia il nido per comodità. Ma mica sempre è meglio la moglie.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche a me piace portare il cane a spasso


Hai l’amante te?


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi non è nemmeno bello da dire in giro: “Massii io e mia moglie siamo una coppia libera. Lo sappiamo che ci facciamo le corna a viceda”. Ok che siamo nel 2022 e non nella preistoria, però così non ha nemmeno senso. Poi oh, sono scelte appunto.


no mi sono spiegata male , nella mia situazione oggi non azzarderei  primo perchè non ne ho la necessità e poi perchè la persona al mio fianco mi manderebbe a fare in culo per direttissima, come farei io con lui, lui è quello che ha sostituito l'ex 

tanti anni fa con l'ex una certa libertà mi sarebbe pure stata bene 

sono scelte di vita
sono punti vista 

se la cosa è in tacito accordo va bene


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> perchè ti senti sempre presa in causa????


Perché la frecciatina era palese dai. Sarò anche nata dopo di voi ma non sono scema.


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fortunatamente non tutti seguono il gregge come pecoroni. Se nemmeno con mia moglie posso vivere la mia sessualita in libertà mi troverei anch’io a scopare la sciaccquetta di turno mentre piscio il cane una volta al mese. Dio che vita triste.


forse non mi ero spiegata bene ma va bene lo stesso 
concentriamoci sul resto


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> no mi sono spiegata male , nella mia situazione oggi non azzarderei  primo perchè non ne ho la necessità e poi perchè *la persona al mio fianco mi manderebbe a fare in culo per direttissima, come farei io con lui, *lui è quello che ha sostituito l'ex
> 
> tanti anni fa con l'ex una certa libertà mi sarebbe pure stata bene
> 
> ...


Eh beh vorrei anche vedere. Idem farei io.


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché la frecciatina era palese dai. *Sarò anche nata dopo di voi ma non sono scema.*


mi domando perchè tu cogli sempre 

*si vede e si sente da come te la prendi . da come rispondi*


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> mi domando perchè tu cogli sempre
> 
> *si vede e si sente da come te la prendi . da come rispondi*


Perché secondo te non era palese quella frase sul cane?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Hai l’amante te?


Certo che sì… ma il cane non c’entra


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Certo che sì… ma il cane non c’entra


Peccato altrimenti te l’avrebbero usato come scusa.


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché secondo te non era palese quella frase sul cane?


sei tu che ricominci dal via.... ti senti presa in causa ? 
Non alimentare 
TACI perdio ,  poi ti lamenti se un po' tutti si divertono TE LE CERCHI


----------



## Reginatriste72 (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Peccato altrimenti te l’avrebbero usato come scusa.


Non ho capito


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Che avrebbero iniziato a dirti che avresti usato l’amante solo nei pochi momenti in cui avresti portato fuori il cane e avevi la scusa.


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> sei tu che ricominci dal via.... ti senti presa in causa ?
> Non alimentare
> TACI perdio ,  poi ti lamenti se un po' tutti si divertono TE LE CERCHI


Gli ho solo domandato chi fosse la “sciacquetta” da lui citata.


----------



## Mir (24 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu tieni la geolocalizzazione attiva sempre?


Non volontariamente.....alcune app però  la attivano di default e se  ci si  dimentica di disattivarla si potrebbero lasciare tracce a propria insaputa.


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Gli ho solo domandato chi fosse la “sciacquetta” da lui citata.


ti senti sciacquetta??

e basta dai


----------



## Etta (24 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ti senti sciacquetta??
> 
> e basta dai


Assolutamente no. Mi sentivo così con quelli che mi hanno usata e gettata. In quel caso sì.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Pinco non possiamo avere la certezza matematica che nella ricerca dell'amante il nostro coniuge un giorno becchi qualcuno che per un verso o un altro è meglio di noi...penso che la coppia sia perfetta quando nasce, le persone poi con il tempo cambiano e può capitare che in un preciso momento della tua vita tu trovi una persona che in quel periodo per te è molto più perfetta del marito o della moglie... ciò non toglie che poi le persone ragionano e il più delle volte restano con chi hanno sposato...ma sull'essere sicuri di essere meglio degli/delle amanti che uno può trovare non mi trovi d'accordo .


Non ti trovo d’accordo anche se tu confermi la statistica, corretto?



Etta ha detto:


> Perché la frecciatina era palese dai. Sarò anche nata dopo di voi ma non sono scema.


A sentire altri utenti sull’ultimo punto il dibattito è aperto…



Etta ha detto:


> Gli ho solo domandato chi fosse la “sciacquetta” da lui citata.


E come risposto, quella di turno. Cosa non è chiaro? Ti sarai mica sentita chiamata in causa neh…?



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche a me piace portare il cane a spasso


Spero anche verso l’una di notte….


----------



## Ulisse (25 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il cane ce l'hanno l'80% dei fedifraghi!
> Così hanno la scusa di uscire 5 minuti ogni giorno per fare la chiamati a quando non anche la sveltina!
> Non è che tutto gira intorno a te.


porca miseria io ho preso i pesciolini rossi per mio figlio. Li voleva.
Che dici, sembra sospetto se la sera esco con la boccia di plastica sotto il braccio dicendo che li porto a fare un giro?


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ti trovo d’accordo anche se tu confermi la statistica, corretto?


Certo che si...disaccordo solo sul fatto che l'amante debba piacere per forza meno del coniuge...poi fortunatamente siamo dotati di un cervello che ci riporta a casa.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Certo che si...disaccordo solo sul fatto che l'amante debba piacere per forza meno del coniuge...poi fortunatamente siamo dotati di un cervello che ci riporta a casa.


Ci riporta a casa da chi non piace o piace meno? non capisco.
Chi ti obbliga a stare con un uomo che non ti piace? La comodità forse?


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> porca miseria io ho preso i pesciolini rossi per mio figlio. Li voleva.
> Che dici, sembra sospetto se la sera esco con la boccia di plastica sotto il braccio dicendo che li porto a fare un giro?


Certo, meglio un carretto, sotto braccio potrebbe caderti la boccia


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A sentire altri utenti sull’ultimo punto il dibattito è aperto…


Dibattito su che?



Pincopallino ha detto:


> E come risposto, quella di turno. Cosa non è chiaro? Ti sarai mica sentita chiamata in causa neh…?


No no tranquillo. Anche perché in realtà ora le cose sono cambiate.



Ulisse ha detto:


> porca miseria io ho preso i pesciolini rossi per mio figlio. Li voleva.
> Che dici, sembra sospetto se la sera esco con la boccia di plastica sotto il braccio dicendo che li porto a fare un giro?


Ma no. Ormai va di moda portare a spasso qualsiasi animale. Io portavo il mio ex ai tempi. 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Certo che si...disaccordo solo sul fatto che l'amante debba piacere per forza meno del coniuge...*poi fortunatamente siamo dotati di un cervello che ci riporta a casa.*


Oddio a volte tornano a casa proprio perché non sono dotati di quello. 



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci riporta a casa da chi non piace o piace meno? non capisco.
> Chi ti obbliga a stare con un uomo che non ti piace? La comodità forse?


Esattamente così. Guarda Edo ad esempio.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dibattito su che?


Sull’ultimo punto. Non sai leggere?



Etta ha detto:


> Esattamente così. Guarda Edo ad esempio.


Quindi se vale per Edo, vale per tutti? Chiedo per un amico.



Etta ha detto:


> No no tranquillo. Anche perché in realtà ora le cose sono cambiate.


Meno male. Vi sposate?


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci riporta a casa da chi non piace o piace meno? non capisco.
> Chi ti obbliga a stare con un uomo che non ti piace? La comodità forse?


Ma comodità di che....mi riporta a casa il progetto che abbiamo in comune con mio marito, le mie figlie...tutto il mio mondo insomma...forse mi hai fraintesa...io ho detto che può capitare in alcuni momenti della vita di trovare persone che ti possono piacere anche più del coniuge perché in quel momento ti danno quello di cui hai bisogno, ciò non toglie che comunque ti continui a piacere anche il marito o moglie che hai a casa.
Volevo sottolineare il fatto che quando esci di casa per avere relazioni extra il rischio comunque di trovare persone che ti possano piacere molto e che di conseguenza possano portarti troppo lontano dalla famiglia c'è sempre, non puoi sapere in anticipo con chi vai a relazionarti come non puoi sapere a prescindere quanto una persona possa "prenderti".


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma comodità di che....mi riporta a casa il progetto che abbiamo in comune con mio marito, le mie figlie...tutto il mio mondo insomma...forse mi hai fraintesa...io ho detto che può capitare in alcuni momenti della vita di trovare persone che ti possono piacere anche più del coniuge perché in quel momento ti danno quello di cui hai bisogno, ciò non toglie che comunque ti continui a piacere anche il marito o moglie che hai a casa.
> Volevo sottolineare il fatto che quando esci di casa per avere relazioni extra il rischio comunque di trovare persone che ti possano piacere molto e che di conseguenza possano portarti troppo lontano dalla famiglia c'è sempre, non puoi sapere in anticipo con chi vai a relazionarti come non puoi sapere a prescindere quanto una persona possa "prenderti".


Quello che mi entra a fatica in testa è: se in quel momento li, mi piace di più del coniuge perché continuo a fare cose di nascosto dal coniuge? Mica è una colpa sentirsi attratti o innamorati di altri no? Perché non parlarne con il coniuge invece? Perché non capirebbe? Ma quindi che ve lo siete sposati a fare se la persona che vi sta accanto da una vita e che avete scelto in totale libertà non è meritevole delle vedersi confidate le vostre debolezze?


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quello che mi entra a fatica in testa è: se in quel momento li, mi piace di più del coniuge perché continuo a fare cose di nascosto dal coniuge? Mica è una colpa sentirsi attratti o innamorati di altri no? Perché non parlarne con il coniuge invece? Perché non capirebbe? Ma quindi che ve lo siete sposati a fare se la persona che vi sta accanto da una vita e che avete scelto in totale libertà non è meritevole delle vedersi confidate le vostre debolezze?


Perché non siamo tutti uguali, perché nel mio caso so già che il parlare con mio marito di una mia sbandata significherebbe sfasciare la mia famiglia e questo è quello che non voglio...poi io ti parlo ora che non mi è mai capitato di innamorami veramente dell'extra, come più volte detto ho avuto una sola storia e non sono mai stata innamorata di lui, forse infatuata ma non l'ho mai amato quindi il problema non mi si è mai presentato... probabilmente mi fossi accorta di amare il mio amante il discorso con mio marito l'avrei affrontato anche perché so che non sarei riuscita a portare avanti entrambe le cose...l'amore vero riesco a provarlo per una sola persona.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché non siamo tutti uguali, perché nel mio caso so già che il parlare con mio marito di una mia sbandata significherebbe sfasciare la mia famiglia e questo è quello che non voglio...poi io ti parlo ora che non mi è mai capitato di innamorami veramente dell'extra, come più volte detto ho avuto una sola storia e non sono mai stata innamorata di lui, forse infatuata ma non l'ho mai amato quindi il problema non mi si è mai presentato... probabilmente mi fossi accorta di amare il mio amante il discorso con mio marito l'avrei affrontato anche perché so che non sarei riuscita a portare avanti entrambe le cose...l'amore vero riesco a provarlo per una sola persona.


Quindi alla fine puoi affermare di:

aver scelto tuo marito
aver scelto la famiglia

delle due l’una.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi alla fine puoi affermare di:
> 
> aver scelto tuo marito
> aver scelto la famiglia
> ...


Nel mio caso mio marito...ho sempre detto di essere innamorata di lui, non dell'extra, non ce lo cambierei mai...poi scegliendo lui di conseguenza ho scelto anche la mia famiglia...ti torna?
Parliamo di te...te non hai mai avuto difficoltà a scegliere tua moglie? Mai trovato un'altra donna che ti abbia fatto venire la voglia di lasciare tua moglie e continuare la tua vita con lei?


----------



## Ulisse (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Volevo sottolineare il fatto che quando esci di casa per avere relazioni extra il rischio comunque di trovare persone che ti possano piacere molto e che di conseguenza possano portarti troppo lontano dalla famiglia c'è sempre, non puoi sapere in anticipo con chi vai a relazionarti come non puoi sapere a prescindere quanto una persona possa "prenderti".


il rischio c'è perchè la relazione non ha tutte quegli aspetti che possono appesantire il legame ufficiale.
Non hai bollette da pagare, mutuo, bimbi da scarrozzare fra scuola, palestra, catechismo.
Visto che ci si vede poco, si è anche molto meno propensi a piantare grane e si preferisce sorvolare su diverse cose.

La relazione extra è una bolla tutta tua dove i problemi classici ed ordinari della coppia stanno fuori.
In queste situazioni, puoi fare l'errore di confrontarle senza considerare le dovute tare.
E concludere che con l'amante faresti il salto di qualità allontanandoti dalla famiglia.

Salvo poi capire di aver sbagliato quando la relazione extra diventa quella ufficiale portandosi dentro tante belle rogne
Questo sempre che l'extra non scappi via quando esterni il pensiero di voler troncare con il coniuge per viverti lui/lei alla luce del sole .

Qualche volta ho avuto all'inizio l'impressione di avere tra le mani una persona migliore di quella che mi aspetta a casa.
Specialmente i primi tempi quando è tutto amplificato. In meglio.
Però ho imparato a non considerare queste sensazioni perchè sono frutto del momento di elevata compatibilità iniziale in attesa delle divergenze che prima o poi arriveranno.

Il rischio quindi lo vedo non tanto nella assoluta qualità della relazione ma nella percezione sballlata che spesso le si attribuisce elevandola e sopravvalutandola perchè monca di tanti aspetti che poi entreranno in gioco.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> il rischio c'è perchè la relazione non ha tutte quegli aspetti che possono appesantire il legame ufficiale.
> Non hai bollette da pagare, mutuo, bimbi da scarrozzare fra scuola, palestra, catechismo.
> Visto che ci si vede poco, si è anche molto meno propensi a piantare grane e si preferisce sorvolare su diverse cose.
> 
> ...


Questo è un ulteriore altro rischio.... l'infatuazione iniziale è pericolosissima!!!...poi bisogna vedere che tipo di rapporto abbiamo a casa, ci sono i matrimoni con più problemi e quelli che vanno meglio, ovviamente più casini ci sono a casa e più facile è trovarsi in una situazione dove la persona che troviamo fuori può apparire o effettivamente è meglio del consorte.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sull’ultimo punto. Non sai leggere?


Mah.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi se vale per Edo, vale per tutti? Chiedo per un amico.


No ma non vale per tutti nemmeno quello che pensi/fai te.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Meno male. Vi sposate?


Non spoilerare per piacere.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quello che mi entra a fatica in testa è: se in quel momento li, mi piace di più del coniuge perché continuo a fare cose di nascosto dal coniuge? Mica è una colpa sentirsi attratti o innamorati di altri no? Perché non parlarne con il coniuge invece? Perché non capirebbe? Ma quindi che ve lo siete sposati a fare se la persona che vi sta accanto da una vita e che avete scelto in totale libertà non è meritevole delle vedersi confidate le vostre debolezze?


Perché non tutti accettano le corna.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mio marito...ho sempre detto di essere innamorata di lui, non dell'extra, non ce lo cambierei mai...poi scegliendo lui di conseguenza ho scelto anche la mia famiglia...ti torna?
> Parliamo di te...te non hai mai avuto difficoltà a scegliere tua moglie? Mai trovato un'altra donna che ti abbia fatto venire la voglia di lasciare tua moglie e continuare la tua vita con lei?


Ma io domando: come si fa ad essere innamorati del coniuge se si ha in contemporanea un’altra persona?


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma io domando: come si fa ad essere innamorati del coniuge se si ha in contemporanea un’altra persona?


Chiedilo al gestore, magari ti risponde.


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> porca miseria io ho preso i pesciolini rossi per mio figlio. Li voleva.
> Che dici, sembra sospetto se la sera esco con la boccia di plastica sotto il braccio dicendo che li porto a fare un giro?


Adesso vanno di “moda” anche i maialini… pensaci, loro a spasso devono essere portati


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiedilo al gestore, magari ti risponde.


Infatti non lo è. Chiedevo agli altri.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma io domando: come si fa ad essere innamorati del coniuge se si ha in contemporanea un’altra persona?


Nel mio caso è stato possibile...la persona con cui sono stata è una persona a cui tutt'ora voglio un sacco di bene oltretutto ricambiato, ma siamo sempre stati onesti, non avremmo mai toccato le nostre famiglie anche perché entrambi non abbiamo grandi problemi con i rispettivi coniugi...diciamo che il nostro è stato un legame che ci faceva stare bene, non era fatto solo di sesso, c'è sempre stata molta quotidianità, ci conosciamo bene, in quel momento entrambi avevamo bisogno di evadere, ritagliarci dei momenti nostri e lo abbiamo fatto ma restando sempre con il cuore a casa e nessuno dei due ha mai ingannato l'altro su questa cosa.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti non lo è. Chiedevo agli altri.


E tu che ne sai?
Sì sì te lo ha detto, dimenticavo.


----------



## Venice30 (25 Maggio 2022)

Amare il coniuge e tradirlo. 
A me suona malissimo. 
Non capisco perché ostentare l'amore verso il parter, che poi hai tradito, detto bugie e tanto altro. Vi sentite meno in colpa?


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai?
> Sì sì te lo ha detto, dimenticavo.


Mi disse: “Ma sì un po’ sì”. Che tradotto è un no.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso è stato possibile...la persona con cui sono stata è una persona a cui tutt'ora voglio un sacco di bene oltretutto ricambiato, ma siamo sempre stati onesti, non avremmo mai toccato le nostre famiglie anche perché entrambi non abbiamo grandi problemi con i rispettivi coniugi...diciamo che il nostro è stato un legame che ci faceva stare bene, non era fatto solo di sesso, c'è sempre stata molta quotidianità, ci conosciamo bene, in quel momento entrambi avevamo bisogno di evadere, ritagliarci dei momenti nostri e lo abbiamo fatto ma restando sempre con il cuore a casa e nessuno dei due ha mai ingannato l'altro su questa cosa.


Non so io non riuscirei ad avere un amante se fossi innamorata di un mio ipotetico marito. Non l’ho mai fatto nemmeno con il mio ex o con altri di cui ero innamorata.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Amare il coniuge e tradirlo.
> A me suona malissimo.
> Non capisco perché ostentare l'amore verso il parter, che poi hai tradito, detto bugie e tanto altro. Vi sentite meno in colpa?


Ogni tanto mi trovi d’accordo.


----------



## Ulisse (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Adesso vanno di “moda” anche i maialini… pensaci, loro a spasso devono essere portati


ed un maialino sarebbe anche più coerente di un cane come animale da passeggio per un traditore
il cane è sinonimo di fedeltà....


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ed un maialino sarebbe anche più coerente di un cane come animale da passeggio per un traditore
> *il cane è sinonimo di fedeltà....*


Almeno loro.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non so io non riuscirei ad avere un amante se fossi innamorata di un mio ipotetico marito. Non l’ho mai fatto nemmeno con il mio ex o con altri di cui ero innamorata.


Non so dirti perché l'ho fatto, se qualcuno si fosse posto come ho fatto io in questa conversazione prima di avere tradito avrei risposto come te, era inconcepibile anche per me la cosa, invece è successo e anche se non ne vado fiera non posso dirti che mi sono pentita, è stata una relazione che comunque mi ha regalato dei bei momenti che sono contenta di aver vissuto.


----------



## Ulisse (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Questo è un ulteriore altro rischio.... l'infatuazione iniziale è pericolosissima!!!...poi bisogna vedere che tipo di rapporto abbiamo a casa, ci sono i matrimoni con più problemi e quelli che vanno meglio, ovviamente più casini ci sono a casa e più facile è trovarsi in una situazione dove la persona che troviamo fuori può apparire o effettivamente è meglio del consorte.


infatuazione iniziale e problemi che a casa non mancano mai sono un mix pericolosissimo.
se a questi aggiungi che è il tuo primo tradimento, corri il serio rischio di partire per la tangente.

I successivi tradimenti diventi più scafato e gestisci sicuramente meglio l'aspetto emotivo.
Se superi illeso il primo tradimento, poi è tutta discesa


----------



## Ulisse (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Almeno loro.


se se
prendine uno maschio e portalo ai giardinetti durante il calore delle femmine.
Vedi come ti strappa il guinzaglio da mano e corre a scopare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> infatuazione iniziale e problemi che a casa non mancano mai sono un mix pericolosissimo.
> se a questi aggiungi che è il tuo primo tradimento, corri il serio rischio di partire per la tangente.
> 
> I successivi tradimenti diventi più scafato e gestisci sicuramente meglio l'aspetto emotivo.
> Se superi illeso il primo tradimento, poi è tutta discesa


Vero!!!! Per me è stato il primo tradimento con uno al suo primo tradimento ( e posso dire di essere quasi certa della cosa visto i casini che ha fatto) e ti assicuro che all'inizio non capivamo più niente... c'è andata di lusso!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se se
> prendine uno maschio e portalo ai giardinetti durante il calore delle femmine.
> Vedi come ti strappa il guinzaglio da mano e corre a scopare.


Il mio l'altro giorno per poco non mi stacca un braccio per una cagna che gli è passata davanti


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione Ulisse purtroppo è così
> 
> 
> Ciao si un treno merci in pieno viso…..vorrei capire la situazione, cosa è mancato per farmi questo, dove ho sbagliato? Poteva semplicemente parlare, urlarmi contro insultarmi ma avere una storia extra di oltre due anni questo non lo capisco non lo comprendo, sicuramente avrò sbagliato per meritarmi questo non sono perfetto ma ho pensato a tutto quello che ho sempre fatto per lei per la famiglia e boh non capisco più nulla
> ...


Ora:
tu hai la certezza del tradimento, sai tutto, non hai alcun bisogno di una confessione da parte di tua moglie.
Se lei fino ad ora ha preferito non condividere con te alcuna informazione, mettiti il cuore in pace. Non lo farà mai, e se anche dovesse aprirsi un po' non sarà comunque mai del tutto sincera.
Potrebbe aver mangiato la foglia  ed essere passata a un secondo cellulare. Potrebbe essersi presa una pausa, ma la ripresa della storia non dipenderà da te ma dall'interesse che hanno entrambi di vedersi ancora.
Malgrado te.
Spiare il cellulare serve a dare conferme, ma tu pensi davvero che serva ad evitare di essere traditi ancora?
Ci sono tanti modi per eludere qualsiasi sorveglianza: dipende dall'interesse che si ha per questa relazione.
Detto ciò:  cosa vuoi fare?
Il fatto che lei ti tradisca in sede di separazione ti può garantire, prove alla mano, solo un eventuale riduzione sull'assegno divorzile
, se previsto.
Non avrà alcun impatto sul mantenimento dei figli, ovviamente, e sull'assegnamento degli stessi, cosa che determina anche chi resta con loro nella vostra casa.
Detto papale papale: preparati a trovarti un'altra casa e a passare  gli alimenti per i figli a tua moglie che vivrà nella vostra casa, al 95% funziona così, soprattutto se sarai tu a volere la separazione e a pretendere una consensuale.
Spese casa vostra straordinarie corrisposte al 50% e ordinarie tutte a carico di lei (sempre sia solvente).
Attenzione  a come ti muovi con la questione dell'invasione della privacy.
Consulta un avvocato. Le mogli in sede di separazione possono imprevedibilmente diventare parecchio stronze.
Io noto il silenzio da parte di lei. Non è un buon segnale.


----------



## Ulisse (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero!!!! Per me è stato il primo tradimento con uno al suo primo tradimento ( e posso dire di essere quasi certa della cosa visto i casini che ha fatto) e ti assicuro che all'inizio non capivamo più niente... c'è andata di lusso!!!


doppi novizi, farfalle allo stomaco, voglia di spostare l'asticella del rischio sempre più in alto, forte apatia e contrasti a casa con il coniuge
e, cosa più pericolosa di tutte, avere tutto sulla punta della lingua aspettando (e spesso generando) liti a casa per vomitargli tutto addosso.

ritieniti fortunata ad esserne uscita illesa.

Tempo fa ho fermato un amico/collega che stava partendo per andare sotto l'ufficio della moglie (che conosco) a dichiarare il suo amore per l'altra.
ricordo presi il suo badge per non farlo uscire chiedendogli solo di aspettare qualche settimana. Proprio sbroccato.
Un amore, grande come dici tu, come non può aspettare solo una manciata di giorni ?
Tutto sfumato e lui che da allora si ostina a pagarmi il caffè perchè mi considera il salvatore del suo matrimonio.


----------



## Warlock (25 Maggio 2022)

Cerco di ritornare in Topic.
@Dave800 non ci ha fornito molte spiegazioni:
Non sappiamo come era il rapporto con la moglie, se lei era la parte dominante o il contrario.
Non sappiamo se lei palesava problemi.
Sappiamo solo che lui l'ha scoperta, ha delle prove e ha addirittura parlato con l'amante. Ma non sappiamo "come" ci ha parlato, se l'ha minacciato o implorato di non vederla più
Dai comportamenti di lei, sembra che lui sia la parte dominata. Probabilmente lei fa muro perchè le dinamiche di coppia sono così, sa che lui si dispera ma non prenderà mai decisioni drastiche. In questo modo lei opta per il male (per se) minore e forse più gestibile nella dinamica della LORO coppia.
Ma se @Dave800 lancia il sasso e poi ritira la mano, visto che non ha più scritto niente, queste rimangono solo ipotesi senza riscontri


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> doppi novizi, farfalle allo stomaco, voglia di spostare l'asticella del rischio sempre più in alto, forte apatia e contrasti a casa con il coniuge
> e, cosa più pericolosa di tutte, avere tutto sulla punta della lingua aspettando (e spesso generando) liti a casa per vomitargli tutto addosso.
> 
> ritieniti fortunata ad esserne uscita illesa.
> ...


Ma certo!!! Per noi è bastata la prima litigata per svegliarsi...testuali parole sue: con te non ci starei nemmeno ti regalassero!!...ci ridiamo ancora ora...e te considera che noi due siamo partiti da una amicizia quindi non eravamo due sconosciuti, ma la botta iniziale è talmente forte che rintrona.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Il mio l'altro giorno per poco non mi stacca un braccio per una cagna che gli è passata davanti


il mio pur essendo sterilizzato scavalca il cancello per correre dietro ad ogni femmina ...per giocare
con i maschi non lo fa  quando lo portiamo fuori li ignora proprio...


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Cerco di ritornare in Topic.
> @Dave800 non ci ha fornito molte spiegazioni:
> Non sappiamo come era il rapporto con la moglie, se lei era la parte dominante o il contrario.
> Non sappiamo se lei palesava problemi.
> ...


scusate se non ho più risposto ma purtroppo faccio un lavoro particolare inizio alle 20 e finisco alle 10 xcio dormo di giorno, ma ritornando al post non penso di essere la parte che viene dominata. La nostra coppia è stata sempre salda abbiamo sempre parlato e affrontato i problemi insieme è successo che è mancata sua mamma in età giovane ca 3 anni fa e da quel momento è cambiata è diventata molto cupa. In questi giorni siamo riusciti a parlare e finalmente lei si è aperta in modo inaspettato si è sfogata su quello che ha fatto riconoscendo gli errori è chiaramente e distrutta per tutto il male che ha causato io non so cosa farò ma al momento mi sembra così fragile da abbondanarla sarà che la amo più della mia vita! Per quanto riguarda il suo amante gli ho proposto due alternative e siccome sono un uomo (non c’è bisogno di arrivare a romperli il muso) anche se non nego che ho dovuto trattenermi e non poco, ma sono riuscito a sorprendermi di me stesso e sono fiero per quello che ho fatto. La storia è molto più complicata di come ho descritto ma in quel momento avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e parlare anche se virtualmente.


----------



## Gennaro73 (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noia...noia...noia ..
> Io ho tradito... perché con lui semplicemente la storia non è mai stata chiusa...
> E perché mi piace da sempre ..
> E continuerà a piacermi...
> ...


Quindi tradisci quando lo decide il tuo amante?



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E lo so che dovrei farlo....
> Ma cancellare i messaggi...mi sembra di cancellare la persona


Ecco perché la mia lei ne aveva lasciati alcuni piuttosto compromettenti...gli piacevano e non voleva privarsene(prima che la sgamassi)



Pincopallino ha detto:


> E soprattutto non deve finire perché il marito va dall’amante. Anche perché lei sta dimostrando che non ha intenzione di smettere di tradire, bensì di smettere di farsi sgamare.


Quindi tu e tua moglie, siete una coppia aperta?


----------



## Ulisse (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il suo amante gli ho proposto due alternative


a me sembra sbagliato proprio come approccio.
Sembra state a contendervi un capo di bestiame nel far west.

La ricostruzione in una coppia mica deve passare per accordi con l'amante.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi tradisci quando lo decide il tuo amante?


 
Praticamente sparisce per mesi poi riappare...


----------



## Gennaro73 (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> scusate se non ho più risposto ma purtroppo faccio un lavoro particolare inizio alle 20 e finisco alle 10 xcio dormo di giorno, ma ritornando al post non penso di essere la parte che viene dominata. La nostra coppia è stata sempre salda abbiamo sempre parlato e affrontato i problemi insieme è successo che è mancata sua mamma in età giovane ca 3 anni fa e da quel momento è cambiata è diventata molto cupa. In questi giorni siamo riusciti a parlare e finalmente lei si è aperta in modo inaspettato si è sfogata su quello che ha fatto riconoscendo gli errori è chiaramente e distrutta per tutto il male che ha causato io non so cosa farò ma al momento mi sembra così fragile da abbondanarla sarà che la amo più della mia vita! Per quanto riguarda il suo amante gli ho proposto due alternative e siccome sono un uomo (non c’è bisogno di arrivare a romperli il muso) anche se non nego che ho dovuto trattenermi e non poco, ma sono riuscito a sorprendermi di me stesso e sono fiero per quello che ho fatto. La storia è molto più complicata di come ho descritto ma in quel momento avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e parlare anche se virtualmente.


Io invece non sono riuscito a far confessare la mia.

Peró che sia arrivata al sesso non é nemmeno detto...che peró stesse corteggiando, senza probabilmente aver ancora ottenuto, é un dato di fatto.

Disse solo "sono cazzate", sminuendo il tutto ad innocenti flirt.

Sto ancora con lei, e sembra un pó cambiata, ma non mi fido più come prima. Ogni tanto medito se cercare un rapporto occasionale o un'amante, ma fino ad ora mi sono sempre fermato.


----------



## Gennaro73 (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Praticamente sparisce per mesi poi riappare...


Sparisce nel senso che tu lo chiami (o gli scrivi) e non ti risponde?


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> a me sembra sbagliato proprio come approccio.
> Sembra state a contendervi un capo di bestiame nel far west.
> 
> La ricostruzione in una coppia mica deve passare per accordi con l'amante.


Ma che accordi….


----------



## Reginatriste72 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Spero anche verso l’una di notte….


Soprattutto all’una di notte, il mio cane non è più giovane e deve uscire anche la notte


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Sparisce nel senso che tu lo chiami (o gli scrivi) e non ti risponde?


Più o meno...


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> scusate se non ho più risposto ma purtroppo faccio un lavoro particolare inizio alle 20 e finisco alle 10 xcio dormo di giorno, ma ritornando al post non penso di essere la parte che viene dominata. La nostra coppia è stata sempre salda abbiamo sempre parlato e affrontato i problemi insieme è successo che è mancata sua mamma in età giovane ca 3 anni fa e da quel momento è cambiata è diventata molto cupa. In questi giorni siamo riusciti a parlare e finalmente lei si è aperta in modo inaspettato si è sfogata su quello che ha fatto riconoscendo gli errori è chiaramente e distrutta per tutto il male che ha causato io non so cosa farò ma al momento mi sembra così fragile da abbondanarla sarà che la amo più della mia vita! Per quanto riguarda il suo amante gli ho proposto due alternative e siccome sono un uomo (non c’è bisogno di arrivare a romperli il muso) anche se non nego che ho dovuto trattenermi e non poco, ma sono riuscito a sorprendermi di me stesso e sono fiero per quello che ho fatto. La storia è molto più complicata di come ho descritto ma in quel momento avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e parlare anche se virtualmente.


Quindi lavori di notte?  Vita dura immagino, adesso più che mai in questa situazione.
Fai le cose con calma e lucidità, se anche da parte sua c'è l'intenzione di sanare questa falla  nel vs matrimonio , ti auguro di riuscirci, non sarà un percorso tanto facile ma a volte qualcuno ci è riuscito.


----------



## Gennaro73 (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Più o meno...


A me farebbe arrabbiare, credo che la cosa mi farebbe chiudere, se avessi un amante...credo...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> A me farebbe arrabbiare, credo che la cosa mi farebbe chiudere, se avessi un amante


È un rapporto difficile...
È sempre stato così...
Adesso non ci vediamo da mesi..
E prima ancora...nel periodo di lockdown ne visti ne sentito...


----------



## Ulisse (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ma che accordi….


allora non chiamarli accordi
ma per me non ha senso proprio che entri nel conto lui.
Si ricostruisce non perchè si l'amante si fa da parte.
Pur non condividendo, posso capire più l'idea di volerlo menare ma andarci proponendogli delle scelte no.

Però ognuno è fatto diversamente e se questo approccio ti fa star meglio e permette di ricostruire allora ben venga.
Ti auguro veramente di uscire nel miglior modo possibile


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Praticamente sparisce per mesi poi riappare...


e tu obbedisci quando il padroncino chiama?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che avrebbero iniziato a dirti che avresti usato l’amante solo nei pochi momenti in cui avresti portato fuori il cane e avevi la scusa.





Etta ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Mi sentivo così con quelli che mi hanno usata e gettata. In quel caso sì.


Ti sei sentita così perché hai permesso loro di usarti e buttarti… ma avresti potuto fare altrettanto. Dobbiamo essere noi a volere una cosa e non farlo per compiacere gli altri.


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> allora non chiamarli accordi
> ma per me non ha senso proprio che entri nel conto lui.
> Si ricostruisce non perchè si l'amante si fa da parte.
> Pur non condividendo, posso capire più l'idea di volerlo menare ma andarci proponendogli delle scelte no.
> ...


Il problema è che lavoravano insieme perciò o lui/lei doveva abbandonare io mi sono fatto avanti perché ho scoperto tutto e secondo me affrontare il problema era l’unica soluzione sia con lei ma non di meno con lui!!!! Non dimentichiamo che fino a prova contrario sono il marito non sono un pincopallino


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e tu obbedisci quando il padroncino chiama?


Più o meno...


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Quindi lavori di notte?  Vita dura immagino, adesso più che mai in questa situazione.
> Fai le cose con calma e lucidità, se anche da parte sua c'è l'intenzione di sanare questa falla  nel vs matrimonio , ti auguro di riuscirci, non sarà un percorso tanto facile ma a volte qualcuno ci è riuscito.


Si lavoro di notte e chiaramente l’intento è proprio quello di cercare di salvare ma in questo momento sono molto disorientato è confuso ma sono certo che il tempo possa aiutare almeno lo spero vivamente grazie


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Più o meno...


che devo dire ognuno è fatto a suo modo


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Più o meno...


ma ti cerca quando può o quando gli parte la fregola?


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È un rapporto difficile...
> È sempre stato così...
> Adesso non ci vediamo da mesi..
> E prima ancora...nel periodo di lockdown ne visti ne sentito...


è il rapporto che vuoi, mica difficile. Sei disponibile alle sue esigenze.
E lui sa benissimo che tu risponderai


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che devo dire ognuno è fatto a suo modo


Si...
Ognuno sceglie come gestire il proprio rapporto...
Sono già migliorata tantissimo...
Non mi sfascio più la testa quando sparisce per mesi...
Lo sto "elaborando"...
Ma mi piacerà sempre...
Sono 30 anni che mi piace...difficile smettere...


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> infatuazione iniziale e problemi che a casa non mancano mai sono un mix pericolosissimo.
> se a questi aggiungi che è il tuo primo tradimento, corri il serio rischio di partire per la tangente.
> 
> I successivi tradimenti diventi più scafato e gestisci sicuramente meglio l'aspetto emotivo.
> Se superi illeso il primo tradimento, poi è tutta discesa


la discesa è molto pericolosa si va veloci e si tende a non frenare , se non all'ultimo. Occhio ai tornanti ............
Firmato 
Il grillo parlante


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma ti cerca quando può o quando gli parte la fregola?


Non so su che basi...
L ultima volta l ho cercato io...
Ero stufa del suo silenzio...
Adesso è sparito da un sacco...


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si...
> Ognuno sceglie come gestire il proprio rapporto...
> Sono già migliorata tantissimo...
> Non mi sfascio più la testa quando sparisce per mesi...
> ...


ma non ti stufi? Non so io perdo proprio interesse in certe situazioni


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non so su che basi...
> L ultima volta l ho cercato io...
> Ero stufa del suo silenzio...
> Adesso è sparito da un sacco...


perché se non ho capito male lui è sposato e siete tutti amici, quindi magari quando non ti cerca è perché è un po' incasinato
certo, il silenzio totale anche no, non sono al tuo servizio quando hai voglia "del brivido"
un po' di interesse penso che sarebbe più corretto, così praticamente ti usa


----------



## Ulisse (25 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la discesa è molto pericolosa si va veloci e si tende a non frenare , se non all'ultimo. Occhio ai tornanti ............
> Firmato
> Il grillo parlante


Se va male, mentire.
firmato
Pinocchio


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mio marito...ho sempre detto di essere innamorata di lui, non dell'extra, non ce lo cambierei mai...poi scegliendo lui di conseguenza ho scelto anche la mia famiglia...ti torna?
> Parliamo di te...te non hai mai avuto difficoltà a scegliere tua moglie? Mai trovato un'altra donna che ti abbia fatto venire la voglia di lasciare tua moglie e continuare la tua vita con lei?


No, nemmeno nella mia storia extra durata 13 anni ho mai avuto dubbi.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No ma non vale per tutti nemmeno quello che pensi/fai te.


E ci mancherebbe pure.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché non tutti accettano le corna.


Le corna son come I denti del giudizio. Fanno male quando crescono ma poi aiutano a mangiare.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi tradisci quando lo decide il tuo amante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo una coppia come tante altre. Aperta o chiusa dipende dai punti di vista, non essendo un termine definito dal codice civile.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Soprattutto all’una di notte, il mio cane non è più giovane e deve uscire anche la notte


buono a sapersi….


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Il problema è che lavoravano insieme perciò o lui/lei doveva abbandonare io mi sono fatto avanti perché ho scoperto tutto e secondo me affrontare il problema era l’unica soluzione sia con lei ma non di meno con lui!!!! Non dimentichiamo che fino a prova contrario sono il marito non sono un pincopallino


Anche Pincopallino e‘ marito e amante.
Spero non di tua moglie.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e tu obbedisci quando il padroncino chiama?


Secondo me le piace….


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No, nemmeno nella mia storia extra durata 13 anni ho mai avuto dubbi.


E questa penso sia una delle più belle dichiarazioni di amore mai sentite...


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No, nemmeno nella mia storia extra durata 13 anni ho mai avuto dubbi.


ma anche il famoso sposato con cui stavo mille anni fa, ha mai messo in dubbio i sentimenti per la moglie, nonostante la nutrita schiera di amanti


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E questa penso sia una delle più belle dichiarazioni di amore mai sentite...


Ora le chiedo di aprire tradinet così la legge pure lei.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma anche il famoso sposato con cui stavo mille anni fa, ha mai messo in dubbio i sentimenti per la moglie, nonostante la nutrita schiera di amanti


Resto da sempre dell’idea che chi vuole separarsi va da un avvocato, non si cerca un amante.


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Resto da sempre dell’idea che chi vuole separarsi va da un avvocato, non si cerca un amante.


ah ma lui non si separerebbe mai, è anche cattolico osservante e praticante


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah ma lui non si separerebbe mai, è anche cattolico osservante e praticante


Se ci crede fa bene. Ognuno deve essere libero di credere nel proprio Dio se ne ha uno.


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se ci crede fa bene. Ognuno deve essere libero di credere nel proprio Dio se ne ha uno.


a me sembra un tantino ipocrita, ma se va bene a loro va bene anche a me


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me sembra un tantino ipocrita, ma se va bene a loro va bene anche a me


Non saprei, io credo solo nella patata, quindi non ho termini di paragoni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non ti stufi? Non so io perdo proprio interesse in certe situazioni


Mi piacciono le cause perse...
È una questione mentale...
Se sei dentro la mia testa...non ne esci più...

Ma non è un ossessione...ho imparato a non farmi fare male...

È lì in un angolino...
Come potrei avere altre persone nell' angolino...
Le conservo....chi è lì...lo sa di essere lì...


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so dirti perché l'ho fatto, se qualcuno si fosse posto come ho fatto io in questa conversazione prima di avere tradito avrei risposto come te, era inconcepibile anche per me la cosa, invece è successo e anche se non ne vado fiera non posso dirti che mi sono pentita, è stata una relazione che comunque mi ha regalato dei bei momenti che sono contenta di aver vissuto.


Ma hai fatto bene. L’unico enigma è da chiedersi se davvero sei ancora innamorata di tuo marito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi piacciono le cause perse...
> È una questione mentale...
> Se sei dentro la mia testa...non ne esci più...
> 
> ...


da qui il non eliminare messaggi nelle chat.
Ci vuoi rimanere aggrappata ad ogni costo


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Secondo me le piace….


obbedire?


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Le mogli in sede di separazione possono imprevedibilmente diventare parecchio stronze.


Dipende anche il motivo della separazione.


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto bene. L’unico enigma è da chiedersi se davvero sei ancora innamorata di tuo marito.


Ti ha detto di sì, perché dubiti? Etta il mondo è bello perché è vario, per fortuna aggiungerei! Non a tutti piacciono i sessantenni e non tutti tradiscono perché hanno un matrimonio in crisi!


----------



## Lostris (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> doppi novizi, farfalle allo stomaco, voglia di spostare l'asticella del rischio sempre più in alto, forte apatia e contrasti a casa con il coniuge
> e, cosa più pericolosa di tutte, avere tutto sulla punta della lingua aspettando (e spesso generando) liti a casa per vomitargli tutto addosso.
> 
> ritieniti fortunata ad esserne uscita illesa.
> ...


Mamma mia


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le corna son come I denti del giudizio. Fanno male quando crescono ma poi aiutano a mangiare.


Io se dovessi sapere che il mio ex mi ha tradito gli trancio le gambe.


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche Pincopallino e‘ marito e amante.
> Spero non di tua moglie.


Non intendevo questo


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ti ha detto di sì, perché dubiti? Etta il mondo è bello perché è vario, per fortuna aggiungerei! Non a tutti piacciono i sessantenni e non tutti tradiscono perché hanno un matrimonio in crisi!


Infatti. Il prof.non era in crisi. E non è nemmeno 60enne.


----------



## Lostris (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E questa penso sia una delle più belle dichiarazioni di amore mai sentite...


Mmm….
Grazie, come se avessi accettato


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto bene. L’unico enigma è da chiedersi se davvero sei ancora innamorata di tuo marito.


Guarda l'unica certezza che ho è questa...mi fa talmente incazzare che se continuo a voler stare con lui significa che sono sempre innamorata persa


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mmm….
> Grazie, come se avessi accettato


?????


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Se va male, mentire.
> firmato
> Pinocchio


e se va male ....

Se del perdono non sarai degno, tutta la vita sarai un legno.
Fata Turchina.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende anche il motivo della separazione.


Dipende dalla persona.
Se una è stronza latente, in determinate circostanze lo dimostra ampiamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io se dovessi sapere che il mio ex mi ha tradito gli trancio le gambe.


Ma si….dite tutte così…


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le corna son come I denti del giudizio. Fanno male quando crescono ma poi aiutano a mangiare.


bella metafora


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> bella metafora


Che pochi capiranno, credo.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io se dovessi sapere che il mio ex mi ha tradito gli trancio le gambe.


per quale motivo 
oramai è ex non dovrebbe più toccarti l'argomento 

sei troppo rancorosa  con lui
oramai vi siete rifatti una vita


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> da qui il non eliminare messaggi nelle chat.
> Ci vuoi rimanere aggrappata ad ogni costo


Non conservo solo i suoi messaggi...
Ho un altra persona che voglio tenere"aggrappata".ma questa è tutta un altra storia...


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> per quale motivo
> oramai è ex non dovrebbe più toccarti l'argomento
> 
> sei troppo rancorosa  con lui
> oramai vi siete rifatti una vita


Te immagina se dovesse scoprire che il gestore ha un’altra oltre lei….


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te immagina se dovesse scoprire che il gestore ha un’altra oltre lei….


Io aspetto quel momento.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te immagina se dovesse scoprire che il gestore ha un’altra oltre lei….


esploderebbe più della moglie dello stesso.

Ma tanto lei è sicura che c'è solo lei, quindi è tranquilla..

La preoccupa l'ex ....anche se non capisco (ma va bene uguale)


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io aspetto quel momento.


frittatone di cipolle
birrone gelato
canottiera con macchia di sugo incorporata


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende dalla persona.
> Se una è stronza latente, in determinate circostanze lo dimostra ampiamente.


Se io mi separo perché mio marito mi ha tradito lo spenno eccome.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma si….dite tutte così…


Ma io lo faccio davvero.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> per quale motivo
> oramai è ex non dovrebbe più toccarti l'argomento
> 
> sei troppo rancorosa  con lui
> oramai vi siete rifatti una vita


Io porto rancore anche dall’asilo non hai capito. Compagni di classe che mi rompevano le palle che odierò a vita.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te immagina se dovesse scoprire che il gestore ha un’altra oltre lei….


Ma lui non è mio marito. Non ha mica fatto promesse all’altare o altro con me.


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io porto rancore anche dall’asilo non hai capito. Compagni di classe che mi rompevano le palle che odierò a vita.


che fatica essere te


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma lui non è mio marito. Non ha mica fatto promesse all’altare o altro con me.


E quindi? Ti andrebbe bene sapere che non ha solo te?


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io aspetto quel momento.


Aspetta aspetta.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> bella metafora


Se sai di averle .


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che fatica essere te


Dici? È così tranquilla nella sue convinzioni… così tranquilla nella sua vita, non vede oltre il suo naso…


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Dici? È così tranquilla nella sue convinzioni… così tranquilla nella sua vita, non vede oltre il suo naso…


ma campa di gelosie e rancore... poi dice che le cose le scivolano addosso, vivere così è un lavoro


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Dici? È così tranquilla nella sue convinzioni… così tranquilla nella sua vita, non vede oltre il suo naso…


Sempre detto io, beata ignoranza.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se sai di averle .


ovviamente 
solo in quel caso puoi rafforzare la dentatura


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma campa di gelosie e rancore... poi dice che le cose le scivolano addosso, vivere così è un lavoro


Campa di immaginazione più che fi gelosie… secondo me si immagina nelle vite delle mogli, desiderare il loro posto… perché se una dice “io farei pazzie se scoprissi un tradimento” e poi frequenta solo uomini sposati senza preoccuparsi delle reazioni delle mogli che potrebbero prendersela al 90% anche con lei, non è una persona normale


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se io mi separo perché mio marito mi ha tradito lo spenno eccome.


E io che ho detto?


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ovviamente
> solo in quel caso puoi rafforzare la dentatura


O diventare dentista


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> esploderebbe più della moglie dello stesso.
> 
> Ma tanto lei è sicura che c'è solo lei, quindi è tranquilla..
> 
> La preoccupa l'ex ....anche se non capisco (ma va bene uguale)


Non mi preoccupa l’ex. Dico solo che, se dovessi scoprire un tradimento, anche se passato comunque il rancore lo porterei ugualmente.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che fatica essere te


Mi distinguo.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non mi preoccupa l’ex. Dico solo che, se dovessi scoprire un tradimento, anche se passato comunque il rancore lo porterei ugualmente.


A malapena considera vostra figlia che vuoi che gliene fotta del tuo rancore.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mi distinguo.


... tra la gente tutto relativamente grazie a un bisturi tagliente...


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se io mi separo perché mio marito mi ha tradito lo spenno eccome.


Se io mi separassi per un suo tradimento ringrazierei l’altra e non vorrei nulla come non lo vorrei per qualsiasi altra motivazione… lui è responsabile della figlia non dei miei sfizi… io lavoro e quel che voglio lo compro con i miei soldi non devo aspettare lui… anche qui il mondo è bello perché vario


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> O diventare dentista


     cavare i denti ??????


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2022)

E allora annaffio il muro con il mio veleno
Amore a muso duro accidenti a te
Accidenti a questa vita che corre come un treno
No, non c'è una via d'uscita, lo so che non ce n'è


Niente, oggi mi è partita la vena musicale...
E' che con questi titoli...


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Se io mi separassi per un suo tradimento ringrazierei l’altra e non vorrei nulla come non lo vorrei per qualsiasi altra motivazione… lui è responsabile della figlia non dei miei sfizi… io lavoro e quel che voglio lo compro con i miei soldi non devo aspettare lui… anche qui il mondo è bello perché vario


Se ricordo bene lo tradisci  e perché non ti separi visto che sei così autonoma?


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io porto rancore anche dall’asilo non hai capito. Compagni di classe che mi rompevano le palle che odierò a vita.


ho ragione io 
vivi demmerda anche per le stupidate


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> cavare i denti ??????


Più o meno ,


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> ... tra la gente tutto relativamente grazie a un bisturi tagliente...


rettore?


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quindi? Ti andrebbe bene sapere che non ha solo te?


Non ho detto che mi andrebbe bene. Però la prenderei peggio se a tradirmi fosse l’ufficiale.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Dici? È così tranquilla nella sue convinzioni… così tranquilla nella sua vita, non vede oltre il suo naso…


Ma io vedo anche tutti voi abbastanza tranquilli in realtà eh.


----------



## danny (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> rettore?


Yes!


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sempre detto io, beata ignoranza.


Non sono l’unica.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Più o meno ,


meglio pugile , c'è meno da studiare non credi??


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A malapena considera vostra figlia che vuoi che gliene fotta del tuo rancore.


Se gli viene fatto qualcosa dubito poi non gliene fotta.


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene lo tradisci  e perché non ti separi visto che sei così autonoma?


Perché dovrei dare le mie motivazioni a te?


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che mi andrebbe bene. Però la prenderei peggio se a tradirmi fosse l’ufficiale.


paura….


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> meglio pugile , c'è meno da studiare non credi??


Meno da studiare ma tanto allenamento ... Certo che con il pugile si risparmia , però non si scarica sul 730 ...che guaio


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma lui non è mio marito. Non ha mica fatto promesse all’altare o altro con me.





Etta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che mi andrebbe bene. Però la prenderei peggio se a tradirmi fosse l’ufficiale.


Nel giro di 10 messaggi ti sei contraddetta


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Se io mi separassi per un suo tradimento ringrazierei l’altra e non vorrei nulla come non lo vorrei per qualsiasi altra motivazione… lui è responsabile della figlia non dei miei sfizi… io lavoro e quel che voglio lo compro con i miei soldi non devo aspettare lui… anche qui il mondo è bello perché vario


Ma non solo per i soldi. Anche come principio.


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non solo per i soldi. Anche come principio.


Quale principio?


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Meno da studiare ma tanto allenamento ... Certo che con il pugile si risparmia , però non si scarica sul 730 ...che guaio


io oggi come oggi sceglierei lo sport e non lo studio 
tanto sul 730 ti rimborsano poco e niente comunque


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Perché dovrei dare le mie motivazioni a te?


dormo comunque ...  Alla fine il mondo è bello e il mondo è vario, ma le scuse del piffero servono a questo  parole, parole, parole, ma poi .. 
Oggi karaoke


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Quale principio?


farsi mantenere...?


----------



## Ulisse (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Anche come principio


lascia stare questo approccio.
sono decenni che non mi metto a fare battaglie per principio.
Combatto solo per quello che porta vantaggio.
A me o alle persone care.

Se c'è un modo perfetto per consumarsi, salute e risorse, è buttarsi in questo tipo di battaglie


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ho ragione io
> vivi demmerda anche per le stupidate


Eh vabbè pazienza.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> paura….


scampata  direi


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> paura….


Di cosa?


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Nel giro di 10 messaggi ti sei contraddetta


Ma che dici? Ho detto che la prenderei peggio se fosse l’ufficiale.



Koala ha detto:


> Quale principio?


Del tradimento.



Ulisse ha detto:


> lascia stare questo approccio.
> sono decenni che non mi metto a fare battaglie per principio.
> Combatto solo per quello che porta vantaggio.
> A me o alle persone care.
> ...


Vabbè ad ogni modo non gli andrei incontro. Se dovesse aver bisogno io per lui non ci sono.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io oggi come oggi sceglierei lo sport e non lo studio
> tanto sul 730 ti rimborsano poco e niente comunque


Scienze Motorie ..  
non tutti gli sportivi navigano Nell'oro
Neache i laureati.. 
Torniamo ai dentisti è meglio


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> dormo comunque ...  Alla fine il mondo è bello e il mondo è vario, ma le scuse del piffero servono a questo  parole, parole, parole, ma poi ..
> Oggi karaoke


Ti manca wow e potrei dirti che somigli a quell’altro


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Scienze Motorie ..
> non tutti gli sportivi navigano Nell'oro
> Neache i laureati..
> Torniamo ai dentisti è meglio


veterinari e psicoterapeuti saranno i futuri "ricchi"

dentisti avvocati e notai lo sono già, tutti benestanti in genere


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> farsi mantenere...?


Aspettavo me lo dicesse lei…


Etta ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Ho detto che la prenderei peggio se fosse l’ufficiale.


Non ha fatto promesse quindi non è vincolato ma la prendi male lo stesso


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E allora annaffio il muro con il mio veleno
> Amore a muso duro accidenti a te
> Accidenti a questa vita che corre come un treno
> No, non c'è una via d'uscita, lo so che non ce n'è
> ...


Leggendo il titolo della discussione della stalker a me viene in mente:


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Aspettavo me lo dicesse lei…


non lo dirà ma lo ha pensato sicuro


----------



## Vera (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le corna son come I denti del giudizio. Fanno male quando crescono ma poi aiutano a mangiare.


I denti del giudizio sono inutili.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> I denti del giudizio sono inutili.


io due li uso assai.


----------



## Vera (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> io due li uso assai.


Era meglio avessi usato "molari".


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Era meglio avessi usato "molari".


Erano meglio tante cose.


----------



## Vera (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Erano meglio tante cose.


Era meglio morire da piccoli, con il pelo del culo a batuffoli...


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Era meglio morire da piccoli, con il pelo del culo a batuffoli...







non potevo esimermi


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> veterinari e psicoterapeuti saranno i futuri "ricchi"
> 
> dentisti avvocati e notai lo sono già, tutti benestanti in genere


Pure i veterinari stanno bene  fidati . 

Solo io finisco il mese giusto giusto ...


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Era meglio morire da piccoli, con il pelo del culo a batuffoli...


Che morire da grandi soldati con i peli del culo bruciati


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ti manca wow e potrei dirti che somigli a quell’altro


Wow


----------



## Koala (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Wow


Appost.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pure i veterinari stanno bene  fidati .
> 
> Solo io finisco il mese giusto giusto ...


Il mio veterinario si è dato alla politica
Se sei in zona ti porto la mia micia a fare le vaccinazioni


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pure i* veterinari *stanno bene  fidati .
> 
> Solo io finisco il mese giusto giusto ...


stanno benissimo per quanti mi riguarda


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il mio veterinario si è dato alla politica
> Se sei in zona ti porto la mia micia a fare le vaccinazioni


Quale micia


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il mio veterinario si è dato alla politica
> Se sei in zona ti porto la mia micia a fare le vaccinazioni


Non sono un veterinario .


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non sono un veterinario .


----------



## Venice30 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le corna son come I denti del giudizio. Fanno male quando crescono ma poi aiutano a mangiare.


I denti del giudizio non sempre crescono e delle volte vengono anche tirati. 
Perché sono inutili.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> I denti del giudizio non sempre crescono e delle volte vengono anche tirati.
> Perché sono inutili.


Un po’ come le corna insomma.
Volevi dirmi qualcosa in particolare o è il massimo che riesci a fare?


----------



## Warlock (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> scusate se non ho più risposto ma purtroppo faccio un lavoro particolare inizio alle 20 e finisco alle 10 xcio dormo di giorno, ma ritornando al post non penso di essere la parte che viene dominata. La nostra coppia è stata sempre salda abbiamo sempre parlato e affrontato i problemi insieme è successo che è mancata sua mamma in età giovane ca 3 anni fa e da quel momento è cambiata è diventata molto cupa. In questi giorni siamo riusciti a parlare e finalmente lei si è aperta in modo inaspettato si è sfogata su quello che ha fatto riconoscendo gli errori è chiaramente e distrutta per tutto il male che ha causato io non so cosa farò ma al momento mi sembra così fragile da abbondanarla sarà che la amo più della mia vita! Per quanto riguarda il suo amante gli ho proposto due alternative e siccome sono un uomo (non c’è bisogno di arrivare a romperli il muso) anche se non nego che ho dovuto trattenermi e non poco, ma sono riuscito a sorprendermi di me stesso e sono fiero per quello che ho fatto. La storia è molto più complicata di come ho descritto ma in quel momento avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e parlare anche se virtualmente.


Capisco che tu sia sulle montagne russe, quello che vorrei sapere è se sei qui per sfogarti o per avere consigli (ovviamente sul vissuto che ognuno si porta con se)
Se vuoi avere consigli dovresti argomentare meglio. Ad esempio, avete parlato, lei è distrutta, ma non si capisce se abbia voglia di ricominciare oppure no, non si capisce se oltre alle classiche giustificazioni, abbia addotto qualche motivo più profondo del gesto sconsiderato che ha fatto.
Non si capisce se ti ha detto per quale motivo ha continuato a negare nonostante le prove evidenti.
Non si capisce se lei avrebbe continuato se non l'avessi beccata o se la storia si stava comunque esaurendo.
Non si capisce se tu hai "capito" se lei è pentita o se è incazzata perchè le hai rotto il giochino ma comunque si straccia le vesti per farti stare buono e, ad acque calme, riprendere.
Insomma, se non argomenti meglio il tutto, e so che per te è difficile o doloroso, qua ti si danno consigli ad penem segugi, e poi si tende ad andare facilmente nell'off topic.
Se invece vuoi solo sfogarti, posso eventualmente scrivere un post in tua vece, con la Top 10 di bestemmie che ho pronunciato nei miei 52 anni di vita


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Scienze Motorie ..
> non tutti gli sportivi navigano Nell'oro
> Neache i laureati..
> Torniamo ai dentisti è meglio


Elettricista, idraulico, meccanico


----------



## omicron (25 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E allora annaffio il muro con il mio veleno
> Amore a muso duro accidenti a te
> Accidenti a questa vita che corre come un treno
> No, non c'è una via d'uscita, lo so che non ce n'è
> ...


Ci ho pensato anche io  anzi, ci penso tutte le volte che leggo il titolo


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non ha fatto promesse quindi non è vincolato ma la prendi male lo stesso


Eravamo comunque una coppia ufficiale.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Aspettavo me lo dicesse lei…


Ma anche se fosse?


----------



## lolapal (25 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> il rischio c'è perchè la relazione non ha tutte quegli aspetti che possono appesantire il legame ufficiale.
> Non hai bollette da pagare, mutuo, bimbi da scarrozzare fra scuola, palestra, catechismo.
> Visto che ci si vede poco, si è anche molto meno propensi a piantare grane e si preferisce sorvolare su diverse cose.
> 
> ...





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Questo è un ulteriore altro rischio.... l'infatuazione iniziale è pericolosissima!!!...poi bisogna vedere che tipo di rapporto abbiamo a casa, ci sono i matrimoni con più problemi e quelli che vanno meglio, ovviamente più casini ci sono a casa e più facile è trovarsi in una situazione dove la persona che troviamo fuori può apparire o effettivamente è meglio del consorte.


Scusate se mi inserisco un po' a gamba tesa, ma ho trovato interessante questo vostro scambio...
Mi è tornato in mente che a una mia amica il suo terapeuta le disse che una relazione extraconiugale dopo due anni o finisce o fa un salto di qualità... non so se sia veramente così netta la cosa, io penso che ogni situazione sia a sé e che non sia così facile generalizzare...


----------



## Lostris (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ?????


Era una battuta.
Nel senso che per me non vorrei un amore così.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusate se mi inserisco un po' a gamba tesa, ma ho trovato interessante questo vostro scambio...
> Mi è tornato in mente che a una mia amica il suo terapeuta le disse che una relazione extraconiugale dopo due anni o finisce o fa un salto di qualità... non so se sia veramente così netta la cosa, io penso che ogni situazione sia a sé e che non sia così facile generalizzare...


Non è assolutamente facile generalizzare!!!...ogni storia che sia extra o ufficiale è un mondo a se ed ha la propria vita.
Detto ciò posso però dirti nel mio piccolo di avere capito che le storie extra dopo la fase iniziale di euforia portano tanto stress nella vita di chi le vive, principalmente per il fatto che tutta la situazione non può essere vissuta alla luce del giorno; ciò comporta una marea di cavolate da dire a casa come anche un dover tenere sempre un atteggiamento in famiglia che non faccia trapelare niente delle tue emozioni che stai vivendo fuori, quindi niente sorrisini ebeti per la casa o musi lunghi dopo una discussione con l'amante.
Capirai che non è una cosa tanto tranquilla da gestire, questo con il tempo porta dei problemi che spesso vengono affrontati diversamente dai componenti della coppia...va da se che è più facile allontanarsi in una coppia di amanti piuttosto che in una "normale".
L'unica cosa che poi so per certo è che se due persone si innamorano veramente con il tempo diventa sempre più importante essere "unici" per l'altra persona, anche il sapere che l'uomo o la donna che ami divide il letto con un'altra persona fa male... più di tanto tempo in questa condizione in genere non si riesce a stare...o si vuole fare evolvere la relazione con l'extra o si torna a casa perché ad una certa ci si accorge che l'euforia iniziale è finita e possiamo andare avanti anche da soli.
Ci sono comunque persone che riescono ad andare avanti molti anni con l'amante, questo succede in genere quando si trovano 2 persone che non hanno grandi problemi a casa, quindi entrambi senza la voglia di sfasciare la famiglia, ma che nell'amante hanno trovato comunque una persona importante per il loro benessere sia fisico che mentale.
Come vedi una regola fissa non c'è, l'importante è sapere cosa si vuole veramente e cercare il più possibile di non farsi ne fare male ad alcuno...qualche volta succede altre volte no.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

E quanto dura la fase iniziale Generalmente?


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Era una battuta.
> Nel senso che per me non vorrei un amore così.


aaaaa....scusa oggi sono un po' rinco...no, io non la penso così, ognuno deve vivere la vita di coppia come meglio crede, se 2 persone mettono in chiaro che l'esclusività a livello sessuale non interessa e non è comunque la parte più importante della relazione ben venga l'accettare di frequentare altre persone...trovo che ci sia molto più rispetto in questo piuttosto che nel mio matrimonio dove io ho tradito tenendo all'oscuro di tutto mio marito.
Il sentire dire da un uomo che una relazione di 13 anni non ha mai minimante messo in discussione il suo amore per la moglie secondo me è una gran bella dichiarazione d'amore.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quanto dura la fase iniziale Generalmente?


e che ne so....mica ho la palla magica!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e che ne so....mica ho la palla magica!!!


Uff….ma c’è qualcosa che sai nella vita?


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Uff….ma c’è qualcosa che sai nella vita?


no!!!!....e sto bene così...meno so e meglio è


----------



## Lostris (25 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> aaaaa....scusa oggi sono un po' rinco...no, io non la penso così, ognuno deve vivere la vita di coppia come meglio crede, se 2 persone mettono in chiaro che l'esclusività a livello sessuale non interessa e non è comunque la parte più importante della relazione ben venga l'accettare di frequentare altre persone...trovo che ci sia molto più rispetto in questo piuttosto che nel mio matrimonio dove io ho tradito tenendo all'oscuro di tutto mio marito.
> Il sentire dire da un uomo che una relazione di 13 anni non ha mai minimante messo in discussione il suo amore per la moglie secondo me è una gran bella dichiarazione d'amore.


Guarda che nella maggior parte dei rapporti in cui si arriva a questo accordo (tra cui, se non sbaglio, anche nel matrimonio di @Pincopallino, in caso mi smentirà), si passa prima attraverso cesta di corna (da una o da entrambe le parti) “classiche”.

Ho già detto no, grazie?


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che nella maggior parte dei rapporti in cui si arriva a questo accordo (tra cui, se non sbaglio, anche nel matrimonio di @Pincopallino, in caso mi smentirà), si passa prima attraverso cesta di corna (da una o da entrambe le parti) “classiche”.
> 
> Ho già detto no, grazie?


ma per me non è sbagliato ne il tuo modo di pensare ne quello di Pincopallino, secondo me ognuno deve fare di tutto per viversi il meglio possibile la vita, tutto qui.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusate se mi inserisco un po' a gamba tesa, ma ho trovato interessante questo vostro scambio...
> Mi è tornato in mente che a una mia amica il suo terapeuta le disse che una relazione extraconiugale dopo due anni o finisce o fa un salto di qualità... non so se sia veramente così netta la cosa, io penso che ogni situazione sia a sé e che non sia così facile generalizzare...


Conosco storie extraconiugali che durano da anni.


----------



## lolapal (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> scusate se non ho più risposto ma purtroppo faccio un lavoro particolare inizio alle 20 e finisco alle 10 xcio dormo di giorno, ma ritornando al post non penso di essere la parte che viene dominata. La nostra coppia è stata sempre salda abbiamo sempre parlato e affrontato i problemi insieme è successo che è mancata sua mamma in età giovane ca 3 anni fa e da quel momento è cambiata è diventata molto cupa. In questi giorni siamo riusciti a parlare e finalmente lei si è aperta in modo inaspettato si è sfogata su quello che ha fatto riconoscendo gli errori è chiaramente e distrutta per tutto il male che ha causato io non so cosa farò ma al momento mi sembra così fragile da abbondanarla sarà che la amo più della mia vita! Per quanto riguarda il suo amante gli ho proposto due alternative e siccome sono un uomo (non c’è bisogno di arrivare a romperli il muso) anche se non nego che ho dovuto trattenermi e non poco, ma sono riuscito a sorprendermi di me stesso e sono fiero per quello che ho fatto. La storia è molto più complicata di come ho descritto ma in quel momento avevo bisogno di sfogarmi e parlare anche se virtualmente.


Penso che sia una cosa molto positiva il fatto che siate riusciti a parlare... credo che l'unica via sia continuare a farlo, aperti a qualisasi sviluppo...
L'unica cosa che non capisco bene è se avete parlato anche insieme a lui...


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non è assolutamente facile generalizzare!!!...ogni storia che sia extra o ufficiale è un mondo a se ed ha la propria vita.
> Detto ciò posso però dirti nel mio piccolo di avere capito che le storie extra dopo la fase iniziale di euforia portano tanto stress nella vita di chi le vive, principalmente per il fatto che tutta la situazione non può essere vissuta alla luce del giorno; ciò comporta una marea di cavolate da dire a casa come anche un dover tenere sempre un atteggiamento in famiglia che non faccia trapelare niente delle tue emozioni che stai vivendo fuori, quindi niente sorrisini ebeti per la casa o musi lunghi dopo una discussione con l'amante.
> Capirai che non è una cosa tanto tranquilla da gestire, questo con il tempo porta dei problemi che spesso vengono affrontati diversamente dai componenti della coppia...va da se che è più facile allontanarsi in una coppia di amanti piuttosto che in una "normale".
> L'unica cosa che poi so per certo è che se due persone si innamorano veramente con il tempo diventa sempre più importante essere "unici" per l'altra persona, anche il sapere che l'uomo o la donna che ami divide il letto con un'altra persona fa male... più di tanto tempo in questa condizione in genere non si riesce a stare...o si vuole fare evolvere la relazione con l'extra o si torna a casa perché ad una certa ci si accorge che l'euforia iniziale è finita e possiamo andare avanti anche da soli.
> ...


Per me due cose sono importanti, qualsiasi sia la relazione: sapere bene cosa si vuole e saperlo comunicare con chiarezza, affrontando le conseguenze...


----------



## lolapal (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Conosco storie extraconiugali che durano da anni.


Questo conferma che è molto difficile generalizzare e che ogni esperienza è unica, come sono uniche le persone che la vivono...


----------



## Gennaro73 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Siamo una coppia come tante altre. Aperta o chiusa dipende dai punti di vista, non essendo un termine definito dal codice civile.


...e quindi, tu che mentalmente sei proiettato in questa realtà: se tua moglie, colta in flagranza di reato (per lo meno per quanto riguarda il tentativo di corna), ti dice: "a me non interessa se mi tradisci, basta che non si sappia qui in cittá, che non lo sappiano i conoscenti e familiari".

É questa  stessa una proposta di coppia aperta (ma di nascosto), ma non é anche, nel maldestro tentativo di rigirare la frittata, una implicita ammissione  di tradimento?


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo conferma che è molto difficile generalizzare e che ogni esperienza è unica, come sono uniche le persone che la vivono...


Beati loro comunque. Intendi a quelli a cui dura tanto.


----------



## lolapal (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beati loro comunque. Intendi a quelli a cui dura tanto.


No, intendo che ognuno vive relazioni uniche, di qualsiasi natura siano, ma serve consapevolezza,  secondo me...


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, intendo che ognuno vive relazioni uniche, di qualsiasi natura siano, ma serve consapevolezza,  secondo me...


Vero. E soprattutto nessuno può giudicare relazioni altrui perché siamo noi stessi che le viviamo.


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Penso che sia una cosa molto positiva il fatto che siate riusciti a parlare... credo che l'unica via sia continuare a farlo, aperti a qualisasi sviluppo...
> L'unica cosa che non capisco bene è se avete parlato anche insieme a lui...
> 
> Per me due cose sono importanti, qualsiasi sia la relazione: sapere bene cosa si vuole e saperlo comunicare con chiarezza, affrontando le conseguenze...


Si abbiamo avuto un confronto a tre


----------



## lolapal (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si abbiamo avuto un confronto a tre


Beh, i miei complimenti


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Capisco che tu sia sulle montagne russe, quello che vorrei sapere è se sei qui per sfogarti o per avere consigli (ovviamente sul vissuto che ognuno si porta con se)
> Se vuoi avere consigli dovresti argomentare meglio. Ad esempio, avete parlato, lei è distrutta, ma non si capisce se abbia voglia di ricominciare oppure no, non si capisce se oltre alle classiche giustificazioni, abbia addotto qualche motivo più profondo del gesto sconsiderato che ha fatto.
> Non si capisce se ti ha detto per quale motivo ha continuato a negare nonostante le prove evidenti.
> Non si capisce se lei avrebbe continuato se non l'avessi beccata o se la storia si stava comunque esaurendo.
> ...


E la prima volta che mi succede una cosa del genere e sinceramente mi sono sfogato su un forum per cercare di capire tramite le vostre storie. In questo momento sto vivendo tra alti e bassi e sono molto confuso, la storia è molto più articolata di quanto io abbia scritto e non mi va per il momento di parlarne troppo! Grazie


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> ...e quindi, tu che mentalmente sei proiettato in questa realtà: se tua moglie, colta in flagranza di reato (per lo meno per quanto riguarda il tentativo di corna), ti dice: "a me non interessa se mi tradisci, basta che non si sappia qui in cittá, che non lo sappiano i conoscenti e familiari".
> É questa  stessa una proposta di coppia aperta (ma di nascosto), ma non é anche, nel maldestro tentativo di rigirare la frittata, una implicita ammissione  di tradimento?


quale reato? Mica ho capito.
reato è uccidere, rubare, truffare, ricattare, estorcere, rapire.
fare sesso in allegria tra persone adulte e consenzienti mica è reato qui in padania.
li da voi si? 

lei mai mi ha detto una volta “basta che non si sappia”.
non ti confondi con altro utente?


----------



## lolapal (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vero. E soprattutto nessuno può giudicare relazioni altrui perché siamo noi stessi che le viviamo.


Non è così semplice... mi viene in mente un discorso iniziato da un'altra parte e che riguardava la percezione soggettiva e oggettiva della realtà... filtrare gli eventi esterni attraverso il proprio interno è un meccanismo mentale che impariamo fin da appena nati, e che ci è utile per imparare dove inizia il mondo e dove finiamo noi: è una specie di "botta e risposta", per semplificare, facciamo una cosa -> ne succede un'altra -> ne succede un'altra, e così via, e il tutto è filtrato attraverso le sensazioni di piacere/dolore... se consideriamo il fatto che poi diventando adulti sopra questa "impalcatura" si costruisce tutto il resto, incluse le nostre "convinzioni", è normale, in genere, "giudicare" gli eventi e gli altri secondo questo sistema.

La differenza, secondo me, è avere la consapevolezza che la mia "impalcatura" è diversa dalla tua (tu ipotetico) e che quindi possono esserci modi di essere e di vivere diversi dal mio...


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, i miei complimenti


Era un passo necessario per capire esattamente cosa è successo


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è così semplice... mi viene in mente un discorso iniziato da un'altra parte e che riguardava la percezione soggettiva e oggettiva della realtà... filtrare gli eventi esterni attraverso il proprio interno è un meccanismo mentale che impariamo fin da appena nati, e che ci è utile per imparare dove inizia il mondo e dove finiamo noi: è una specie di "botta e risposta", per semplificare, facciamo una cosa -> ne succede un'altra -> ne succede un'altra, e così via, e il tutto è filtrato attraverso le sensazioni di piacere/dolore... se consideriamo il fatto che poi diventando adulti sopra questa "impalcatura" si costruisce tutto il resto, incluse le nostre "convinzioni", è normale, in genere, "giudicare" gli eventi e gli altri secondo questo sistema.
> 
> La differenza, secondo me, è avere la consapevolezza che la mia "impalcatura" è diversa dalla tua (tu ipotetico) e che quindi possono esserci modi di essere e di vivere diversi dal mio...


Un po’ come le discussioni da bar dello sport il lunedì mattina.
Tutti allenatori da fuori.


----------



## lolapal (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> E la prima volta che mi succede una cosa del genere e sinceramente mi sono sfogato su un forum per cercare di capire tramite le vostre storie. In questo momento sto vivendo tra alti e bassi e sono molto confuso, la storia è molto più articolata di quanto io abbia scritto e non mi va per il momento di parlarne troppo! Grazie


Sicuramente la realtà è più complessa della linearità di un forum... penso che sia normale avere alti e bassi quando accade qualcosa che irrompe nella quotidianità... un consiglio spassionato è quello di fare un passo alla volta e mettersi in ascolto di se stessi...


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Era un passo necessario per capire esattamente cosa è successo


piu che per capire cosa è successo per sapere quello che hanno deciso di raccontarti sperando che tu creda che sia esattamente quello che è successo.
ma l’accaduto vero e tutte le bugie messe in atto per far sì che accadesse e continuasse, saranno per sempre cose loro.


----------



## lolapal (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un po’ come le discussioni da bar dello sport il lunedì mattina.
> Tutti allenatori da fuori.


Mi hai fatto ridere... grazie


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto ridere... grazie


Ne hai bisogno?


----------



## lolapal (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ne hai bisogno?


Di ridere nella vita c'è sempre bisogno


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è così semplice... mi viene in mente un discorso iniziato da un'altra parte e che riguardava la percezione soggettiva e oggettiva della realtà... filtrare gli eventi esterni attraverso il proprio interno è un meccanismo mentale che impariamo fin da appena nati, e che ci è utile per imparare dove inizia il mondo e dove finiamo noi: è una specie di "botta e risposta", per semplificare, facciamo una cosa -> ne succede un'altra -> ne succede un'altra, e così via, e il tutto è filtrato attraverso le sensazioni di piacere/dolore... se consideriamo il fatto che poi diventando adulti sopra questa "impalcatura" si costruisce tutto il resto, incluse le nostre "convinzioni", è normale, in genere, "giudicare" gli eventi e gli altri secondo questo sistema.
> 
> La differenza, secondo me, è avere la consapevolezza che la mia "impalcatura" è diversa dalla tua (tu ipotetico) e che quindi possono esserci modi di essere e di vivere diversi dal mio...


E soprattutto considerare il fatto che non a tutti vanno bene le stesse cose.


----------



## Warlock (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Era un passo necessario per capire esattamente cosa è successo


Scusa me se hai avuto un confronto a tre, perchè dici che lei era un muro di gomma?
Ma se non racconti tutto per bene come puoi pensare di avere consigli? 
Le storie le puoi leggere qui, ma ogni storia è diversa, non è detto che possa andare bene per te.
Quello che ti potrebbe andare bene è il consiglio di chi ci è già passato, ha elaborato e, sempre non sia un talebano parteggiante per una o l'altra parte, può, a seconda del suo vissuto, darti un parere che ovviamente sarà di parte ma immedesimato comunque sulla tua situazione.
Ad esempio io, che non mi sono fatto mancare niente, quindi sono stato da ambedue le parti, ti posso dire che so che si può sbagliare, e sono convinto che in un percorso di coppia possa esserci l'errore di uno dei due, e che una seconda possibilità non va negata, ma cazzo, se mia moglie avesse una relazione extra da DUE, dico DUE cazzutissimi anni il mio principale pensiero sia come resistere a non mettere l'acido muriatico nel colluttorio.
Cioè questa non è una botta di vita e via, questa è una cazzo di relazione sentimentale parallela


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> piu che per capire cosa è successo per sapere quello che hanno deciso di raccontarti sperando che tu creda che sia esattamente quello che è successo.
> ma l’accaduto vero e tutte le bugie messe in atto per far sì che accadesse e continuasse, saranno per sempre cose loro.


Questo è un dato di fatto purtroppo


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Scusa me se hai avuto un confronto a tre, perchè dici che lei era un muro di gomma?
> Ma se non racconti tutto per bene come puoi pensare di avere consigli?
> Le storie le puoi leggere qui, ma ogni storia è diversa, non è detto che possa andare bene per te.
> Quello che ti potrebbe andare bene è il consiglio di chi ci è già passato, ha elaborato e, sempre non sia un talebano parteggiante per una o l'altra parte, può, a seconda del suo vissuto, darti un parere che ovviamente sarà di parte ma immedesimato comunque sulla tua situazione.
> ...


Si hai ragione, ma posso assicurarti che fino a quando sua mamma è mancata è sempre stata una donna,moglie,amante,mamma con tutti i difetti che l’essere umano può avere esemplare! Non voglio minimamente giustificare quello che ha fatto!


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> se mia moglie avesse una relazione extra da DUE, dico DUE cazzutissimi anni il mio principale pensiero sia come resistere a non mettere l'acido muriatico nel colluttorio.
> Cioè questa non è una botta di vita e via, questa è una cazzo di relazione sentimentale parallela


Anche perché le botte e via durano poco. Dopo 3-4 volte al massimo si sarebbe già stufata.


----------



## Mir (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Siamo una coppia come tante altre. Aperta o chiusa dipende dai punti di vista, non essendo un termine definito dal codice civile.


....ma toglimi una curiosità...da quello che  scrivi sei uno tra i massimi esperti delle dinamiche del tradimento ma in realtà per come descrivi la tua vita matrimoniale tu non fai parte né dei traditi né dei traditori perché di fatto tu e tua moglie siete d'accordo di vivere la sessualità in un certo modo e di conseguenza non vi state reciprocamente tradendo...
Quindi mi chiedevo se le tue conclusioni e deduzioni sui tradimenti altrui derivano da esperienze passate e cioè avete avuto un percorso passato attraverso a reciprochi tradimenti prima di arrivare a questa complicità o ti basi sui racconti delle tue amanti ?
Questo perché penso che per comprendere gli aspetti psicologici di un tradimento fatto o subito ci si debba necessariamente passare.....


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, ma posso assicurarti che fino a quando sua mamma è mancata è sempre stata una donna,moglie,amante,mamma con tutti i difetti che l’essere umano può avere esemplare! Non voglio minimamente giustificare quello che ha fatto!


Ma non ho capito forse ho perso dei passaggi...
Lavorano ancora insieme e si vedono tutti i gg?


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito forse ho perso dei passaggi...
> Lavorano ancora insieme e si vedono tutti i gg?


Si laboravano insieme


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si laboravano insieme


quindi adesso non più, hai scritto lavoravano.
Hai un pensiero in meno, peggio se fossero ancora nello stesso posto tutto il giorno insieme,
Tu fai il turno di notte e lei quindi è con i figli a casa,  i  ragazzi si sono accorti di qualcosa? se non avevo capito male non sono piccoli da non capire.


----------



## Warlock (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, ma posso assicurarti che fino a quando sua mamma è mancata è sempre stata una donna,moglie,amante,mamma con tutti i difetti che l’essere umano può avere esemplare! Non voglio minimamente giustificare quello che ha fatto!


Ok è giusto che non la giustifichi, ma avete parlato, lei cosa ti ha detto? Cosa vuole fare? 
Lo sai vero che una storia di due anni, ha comunque dei risvolti sentimentali che è difficile chiudere immediatamente perchè si è stati scoperti.
Ma soprattutto, al netto delle montagne russe, TU cosa hai intenzione di fare?


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ....ma toglimi una curiosità...da quello che  scrivi sei uno tra i massimi esperti delle dinamiche del tradimento ma in realtà per come descrivi la tua vita matrimoniale tu non fai parte né dei traditi né dei traditori perché di fatto tu e tua moglie siete d'accordo di vivere la sessualità in un certo modo e di conseguenza non vi state reciprocamente tradendo...
> Quindi mi chiedevo se le tue conclusioni e deduzioni sui tradimenti altrui derivano da esperienze passate e cioè avete avuto un percorso passato attraverso a reciprochi tradimenti prima di arrivare a questa complicità o ti basi sui racconti delle tue amanti ?
> Questo perché penso che per comprendere gli aspetti psicologici di un tradimento fatto o subito ci si debba necessariamente passare.....


Da quello che scrivo tu hai dedotto, non io sono. Quindi io non posso spiegare le tue deduzioni, non ti pare?


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, ma posso assicurarti che fino a quando sua mamma è mancata è sempre stata una donna,moglie,amante,mamma con tutti i difetti che l’essere umano può avere esemplare! Non voglio minimamente giustificare quello che ha fatto!


ed in pratica tua moglie che ha detto?


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> quindi adesso non più, hai scritto lavoravano.
> Hai un pensiero in meno, peggio se fossero ancora nello stesso posto tutto il giorno insieme,
> Tu fai il turno di notte e lei quindi è con i figli a casa,  i  ragazzi si sono accorti di qualcosa? se non avevo capito male non sono piccoli da non capire.


I ragazzi per il momento sono tranquilli, non sospettano di nulla. Lei lavora nello stesso posto ma lui è andato via, il giorno che ho scoperto si è interrotto tutto, abbiamo parlato anche con lui insieme niente accordo o cede simili io ho semplicemente spiegato il mio punto di vista e lui è sparito


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed in pratica tua moglie che ha detto?


Che non sa il perché è successo o perlomeno quando ha iniziato questo lavoro lui dal primo giorno ha iniziato a tartassarla


----------



## Warlock (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> I ragazzi per il momento sono tranquilli, non sospettano di nulla. Lei lavora nello stesso posto ma lui è andato via, il giorno che ho scoperto si è interrotto tutto, abbiamo parlato anche con lui insieme niente accordo o cede simili io ho semplicemente spiegato il mio punto di vista e lui è sparito


Lui è single o sposato? Figli?


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> I ragazzi per il momento sono tranquilli, non sospettano di nulla. Lei lavora nello stesso posto ma lui è andato via, il giorno che ho scoperto si è interrotto tutto, abbiamo parlato anche con lui insieme niente accordo o cede simili* io ho semplicemente spiegato il mio punto di vista e lui è sparito*


quindi lui non ha più un posto di lavoro dopo aver parlato con te
che dire, sei stato fortunato a togliertelo dalle balle facilmente così, anche se in realtà il lavoro più pesante è quello da fare in casa con tua moglie, 
Però non sottovalutare i due anni di relazione, non credo si cancellino con  una chiacchierata con questo tizio, non oso immaginare il tuo stato d'animo, spero tu riesca a sbrogliare la matassa.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Lui è single o sposato? Figli?


anche io non ho capito se single o meno
single è più difficile toglierselo dalle balle 
sposato magari è sparito per quello


----------



## Reginatriste72 (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Che non sa il perché è successo o perlomeno quando ha iniziato questo lavoro lui dal primo giorno ha iniziato a tartassarla


Può darsi che non lo sappia davvero o semplicemente non abbia voglia di dirtelo. 
I motivi per cui ti ha tradito possono essere tanti, si è sentita corteggiata e amata, a me era successo questo, può essere la noia o l’abitudine di una relazione lunga come la vostra, la voglia di divertirsi, di evasione, di leggerezza, e mille altri motivi…Secondo me Saperlo non ti servirebbe a molto… Ora devi solo capire se potrai perdonarla e se volete riprovarci.


----------



## Mir (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivo tu hai dedotto, non io sono. Quindi io non posso spiegare le tue deduzioni, non ti pare?


....ma potresti rispondere alla domanda...


----------



## Warlock (25 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Può darsi che non lo sappia davvero o semplicemente non abbia voglia di dirtelo.
> I motivi per cui ti ha tradito possono essere tanti, si è sentita corteggiata e amata, a me era successo questo, può essere la noia o l’abitudine di una relazione lunga come la vostra,* la voglia di divertirsi, di evasione, di leggerezza,* e mille altri motivi…Secondo me Saperlo non ti servirebbe a molto… Ora devi solo capire se potrai perdonarla e se volete riprovarci.


E chiami leggerezza una cosa durata durata 2 anni con un tizio che vedeva TUTTI i giorni?
In due anni ha passato piu tempo con l'amante che con il marito.
Questo rasenta la poligamia, non l'evasione e la leggerezza


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Che non sa il perché è successo o perlomeno quando ha iniziato questo lavoro lui dal primo giorno ha iniziato a tartassarla


insomma è inciampata e s'è ritrovata col suo cazzo in bocca.   capisco


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Lui è single o sposato? Figli?


Sposato senza figli


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma è inciampata e s'è ritrovata col suo cazzo in bocca.   capisco


Severo ma giusto


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ....ma potresti rispondere alla domanda...


Potrei se sapessi la risposta.


----------



## Etta (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> *Che non sa il perché è successo* o perlomeno quando ha iniziato questo lavoro lui dal primo giorno ha iniziato a tartassarla


Sì certo.


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Può darsi che non lo sappia davvero o semplicemente non abbia voglia di dirtelo.
> I motivi per cui ti ha tradito possono essere tanti, si è sentita corteggiata e amata, a me era successo questo, può essere la noia o l’abitudine di una relazione lunga come la vostra, la voglia di divertirsi, di evasione, di leggerezza, e mille altri motivi…Secondo me Saperlo non ti servirebbe a molto… Ora devi solo capire se potrai perdonarla e se volete riprovarci.


Più o meno è quello che mi ha detto in questi giorni abbiamo parlato tanto tanto fino allo sfinimento mi ha detto che non voleva e che è successo, era vulnerabile e lui ha trovato terreno facile. Non voglio giustificarla e non voglio prendere le sue difese ma in questo momento non me la sento di abbandonarla


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì certo.


Questo è quello che mi ha detto, forse al momento è troppo presto forse si aprirà con me come ha sempre fatto fino a questo capitolo della sua-nostra vita


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Questo è quello che mi ha detto, forse al momento è troppo presto forse si aprirà con me come ha sempre fatto fino a questo capitolo della sua-nostra vita


non far caso a Etta ha le risposte pronte a caso


----------



## Venice30 (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Più o meno è quello che mi ha detto in questi giorni abbiamo parlato tanto tanto fino allo sfinimento mi ha detto che non voleva e che è successo, era vulnerabile e lui ha trovato terreno facile. Non voglio giustificarla e non voglio prendere le sue difese ma in questo momento non me la sento di abbandonarla


 Una vulnerabilità che dura da più di due anni?!?
Beh Che poteva dirti?
<<Mi piaceva infilarmi nel letto con un altro?>>
Ti ha detto quello che volevi sentire.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Più o meno è quello che mi ha detto in questi giorni abbiamo parlato tanto tanto fino allo sfinimento mi ha detto che non voleva e che è successo, era vulnerabile e lui ha trovato terreno facile. Non voglio giustificarla e non voglio prendere le sue difese ma in questo momento non me la sento di abbandonarla


ne parlerete fino allo sfinimento, ma dovrai essere veramente bravo a saltare l'ostacolo dei due anni che hanno passato insieme, ti auguro di farcela, qualche volta monterà la rabbia di esser stato preso in giro e magari glielo rinfaccerai, sarebbe stato diverso scoprire una paio di scopate di straforo con il collega, ma così è veramente pesante per mio parere.


----------



## Venice30 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un po’ come le corna insomma.
> Volevi dirmi qualcosa in particolare o è il massimo che riesci a fare?


No niente in particolare. 
Forse hai ragione, questo è il massimo che posso fare


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Più o meno è quello che mi ha detto in questi giorni abbiamo parlato tanto tanto fino allo sfinimento mi ha detto che non voleva e che è successo, era vulnerabile e lui ha trovato terreno facile. Non voglio giustificarla e non voglio prendere le sue difese ma in questo momento non me la sento di abbandonarla


Non si tratta di abbandonarla, anche perché magari le faresti un favore, chi lo sa. Provare a capire cosa è venuto meno nella vostra coppia ci sta, credere che non voleva, è capitato, non se ne capacità, ci sta un po’ meno.
Ma caro Dave, te, come me e come tutti, si crede a quel che si ha bisogno di credere in quel momento li.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> No niente in particolare.
> Forse hai ragione, questo è il massimo che posso fare


Si, me lo avevano detto, ma ho voluto testare di persona.


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Una vulnerabilità che dura da più di due anni?!?
> Beh Che poteva dirti?
> <<Mi piaceva infilarmi nel letto con un altro?>>
> Ti ha detto quello che volevi sentire.


Lo so è difficile


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ne parlerete fino allo sfinimento, ma dovrai essere veramente bravo a saltare l'ostacolo dei due anni che hanno passato insieme, ti auguro di farcela, qualche volta monterà la rabbia di esser stato preso in giro e magari glielo rinfaccerai, sarebbe stato diverso scoprire una paio di scopate di straforo con il collega, ma così è veramente pesante per mio parere.


Lei non vuole andarsene e non lo ama ha sbagliato era in un momento difficile per lei forse anche io in qualche modo sono colpevole magari non gli sono stato vicino nel lutto non lo so forse davo per scontato tutto


----------



## Dave800 (25 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non si tratta di abbandonarla, anche perché magari le faresti un favore, chi lo sa. Provare a capire cosa è venuto meno nella vostra coppia ci sta, credere che non voleva, è capitato, non se ne capacità, ci sta un po’ meno.
> Ma caro Dave, te, come me e come tutti, si crede a quel che si ha bisogno di credere in quel momento li.


Si forse è come dici tu si crede a quello che si ha bisogno, non saprei al momento sono davvero confuso


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2022)

meglio berci su


----------



## Dave800 (26 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> meglio berci su


Si quello aiuta sicuro


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> quale reato? Mica ho capito.
> reato è uccidere, rubare, truffare, ricattare, estorcere, rapire.
> fare sesso in allegria tra persone adulte e consenzienti mica è reato qui in padania.
> li da voi si?
> ...


.

...era un modo di dire...

sostituisci la frase da te incriminata con "colta con le mani nel sacco".

Alla fine ti sei perso in dettagli insignificanti, e non hai colto quel che ti chiedevo
...vabbé...che pretendo da uno che evidentemente vota salvino.... lascia perdere, e goditi la nebbia.
ps: non sono del sud e non mi chiamo Gennaro.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> *Questo è quello che mi ha detto,* forse al momento è troppo presto forse si aprirà con me come ha sempre fatto fino a questo capitolo della sua-nostra vita


E tu ci credi?



Tachipirina ha detto:


> non far caso a Etta ha le risposte pronte a caso


Scusa eh, ma secondo te una non sa perché tradisce? È inciampata sul caxxo dell’amante, oppure ci è finita sopra perché ha una calamita? Dai suvvia.



Venice30 ha detto:


> Una vulnerabilità che dura da più di due anni?!?
> Beh Che poteva dirti?
> <<Mi piaceva infilarmi nel letto con un altro?>>
> Ti ha detto quello che volevi sentire.


Meno male non sono l’unica che lo dice. Ma se lo dico io allora “ho le risposte pronte a caso”.



Dave800 ha detto:


> Lei non vuole andarsene e non lo ama *ha sbagliato era in un momento difficile per lei *forse anche io in qualche modo sono colpevole magari non gli sono stato vicino nel lutto non lo so forse davo per scontato tutto


Beh ma non è una giustificazione. Allora qualsiasi traditore, se viene scoperto, può usare questa cosa come scusa?


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma secondo te una non sa perché tradisce? È inciampata sul caxxo dell’amante, oppure ci è finita sopra perché ha una calamita? Dai suvvia.


Cazzo ma riesci ogni tanto a capire che magari questa persona sta anche soffrendo?
Puoi usare altri modi 
Lamenti di come rispondono a te ma tu tatto zero anche con persone nuove delle quali alla fine non sai un cazzo e che si è anche posto gentilmente a differenza di altri passati da qui 
Puoi avere i tuoi pensieri ma magari esprimerli diversamente.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Cazzo ma riesci ogni tanto a capire che magari questa persona sta anche soffrendo?
> Puoi usare altri modi
> Lamenti di come rispondono a te ma tu tatto zero anche con persone nuove delle quali alla fine non sai un cazzo e che si è anche posto gentilmente a differenza di altri passati da qui
> Puoi avere i tuoi pensieri ma magari esprimerli diversamente.


Ma guarda che non sono stata l’unica a scriverlo se vai a vedere eh. Perché viene fatto notare solo a me?


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Meno male non sono l’unica che lo dice. Ma se lo dico io allora “ho le risposte pronte a caso”.


Vattene a cagare Etta 
Non capisci un cazzo
Hanno ragione quando te lo dicono
Va a dormire vah
Che domani devi lavorare


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non sono stata l’unica a scriverlo se vai a vedere eh. Perché viene fatto notare solo a me?


Buonanotte


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Vattene a cagare Etta
> Non capisci un cazzo
> Hanno ragione quando te lo dicono
> Va a dormire vah
> Che domani devi lavorare


Leggi cos’ha scritto l’admin prima di me. Ad ogni modo, non ho scritto niente di così catastrofico, ma quello che traspare. Cioè se uno scrive che la compagna lo ha tradito, e non sa perché, cosa dovremmo rispondere? Non li conosco, ok, però onestamente è la storia risposta riparatoria.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusate se mi inserisco un po' a gamba tesa, ma ho trovato interessante questo vostro scambio...
> Mi è tornato in mente che a una mia amica il suo terapeuta le disse che una relazione extraconiugale dopo due anni o finisce o fa un salto di qualità... non so se sia veramente così netta la cosa, io penso che ogni situazione sia a sé e che non sia così facile generalizzare...


Mmmmm.... Secondo me anche prima. Ovviamente ragionando per statistiche, perché è evidente che se poi si guarda ai singoli casi si troverà chi lo ha fatto anche dopo. Tendenzialmente però sono dell'opinione che se uno, o entrambi, si vogliono separare, lo facciano anzitutto a prescindere dalla relazione extraconiugale, che può al limite fungere da acceleratore. E se uno, in due anni da quando avrebbe pigliato la decisione di separarsi, non la attua, ho i miei dubbi che lo faccia in seguito 
Più che altro (al di là della tempistica) dubito che la questione ruoti intorno alla storia extra, quanto piuttosto alle condizioni matrimoniali che il singolo si trova a vivere. Poi, qui come altrove, ho letto casi in cui la storia è progredita quando una parte si è resa conto che il proprio matrimonio andava avanti giusto in forza dell'altra storia che rendeva le condizioni di vita più sopportabili.
Ricordo in particolare la storia di una utente, Mariben mi pare fosse il suo nick, la quale, single, aveva lasciato il suo amante dopo parecchio tempo perché, malgrado la loro relazione fosse consolidata al punto che lui non si faceva troppi problemi a farsi vedere in giro con lei, lei si era comunque resa conto della difficoltà di trovarsi in quel tipo di relazione. Ricordo che aveva parlato della solitudine sentita in certi suoi momenti "bui", in cui si era trovata a far fronte a momenti di difficoltà da sola, poiché lui impegnato nella sua vita "ufficiale", malgrado questa non gli precludesse di viversi la storia con lei con una certa libertà. Lasciato, il suo amante tornò dopo avere lasciato a propria volta la moglie, e non passò certo molto tempo.

Però credo che siano casi, in cui peraltro una delle parti era single. Trovare questa sincronia tra due sposati credo sia ancora più difficile, e comunque mi pare di capire (per esempio dalle storie sia di @Carola che di @Lara3 , per citarne due presenti qui dentro) che mai il salto di qualità (inteso come progressione, cambiamento della tipologia di relazione) sia per così dire il protagonista, quanto piuttosto la conseguenza di rotture già in atto. Il tradimento è la boccata di ossigeno, ma se davvero nella coppia ufficiale c'è già una crisi, questa nell'arco di due anni si è già bella che risolta, in un senso o nell'altro. Parlo a livello per l'appunto statistico empirico, ovviamente. Poi ho sentito un pò di tutto eh, ivi compresi gli amanti che il marito/moglie lo lasciano solo se anche l'altro lo fa  , altrimenti in mancanza dei cavalli trottano pure gli asini , quindi un pò di tutto


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... Secondo me anche prima. Ovviamente ragionando per statistiche, perché è evidente che se poi si guarda ai singoli casi si troverà chi lo ha fatto anche dopo. Tendenzialmente però sono dell'opinione che *se uno, o entrambi, si vogliono separare, lo facciano anzitutto a prescindere dalla relazione extraconiugale, che può al limite fungere da acceleratore.* E se uno, in due anni da quando avrebbe pigliato la decisione di separarsi, non la attua, ho i miei dubbi che lo faccia in seguito
> Più che altro (al di là della tempistica) dubito che la questione ruoti intorno alla storia extra, quanto piuttosto alle condizioni matrimoniali che il singolo si trova a vivere. Poi, qui come altrove, ho letto casi in cui la storia è progredita quando una parte si è resa conto che il proprio matrimonio andava avanti giusto in forza dell'altra storia che rendeva le condizioni di vita più sopportabili.
> Ricordo in particolare la storia di una utente, Mariben mi pare fosse il suo nick, la quale, single, aveva lasciato il suo amante dopo parecchio tempo perché, malgrado la loro relazione fosse consolidata al punto che lui non si faceva troppi problemi a farsi vedere in giro con lei, lei si era comunque resa conto della difficoltà di trovarsi in quel tipo di relazione. Ricordo che aveva parlato della solitudine sentita in certi suoi momenti "bui", in cui si era trovata a far fronte a momenti di difficoltà da sola, poiché lui impegnato nella sua vita "ufficiale", malgrado questa non gli precludesse di viversi la storia con lei con una certa libertà. Lasciato, il suo amante tornò dopo avere lasciato a propria volta la moglie, e non passò certo molto tempo.
> 
> Però credo che siano casi, in cui peraltro una delle parti era single. Trovare questa sincronia tra due sposati credo sia ancora più difficile, e comunque mi pare di capire (per esempio dalle storie sia di @Carola che di @Lara3 , per citarne due presenti qui dentro) che mai il salto di qualità (inteso come progressione, cambiamento della tipologia di relazione) sia per così dire il protagonista, quanto piuttosto la conseguenza di rotture già in atto. Il tradimento è la boccata di ossigeno, ma se davvero nella coppia ufficiale c'è già una crisi, questa nell'arco di due anni si è già bella che risolta, in un senso o nell'altro. Parlo a livello per l'appunto statistico empirico, ovviamente. Poi ho sentito un pò di tutto eh, ivi compresi gli amanti che il marito/moglie lo lasciano solo se anche l'altro lo fa  , altrimenti in mancanza dei cavalli trottano pure gli asini , quindi un pò di tutto


Sì, non si può generalizzare, come si è avuto modo di esprimere, ogni situazione è unica.
Però quello che hai scritto è interessante e dà ulteriori spunti di riflessione: quanto ho evidenziato in grassetto mi fa pensare al fatto che può capitare che l’impulso a guardarsi intorno e essere attratti da un’altra persona che non è il proprio partner ufficiale sia il sintomo che qualcosa non va nella relazione, cosa difficile da razionalizzare sul momento. E ci sono crisi di coppia che evolvono in periodi più lunghi di due anni…
Un altro spunto è la questione solitudine: a molte persone spaventa restare da sole e sono disposte a molti compromessi pur di stare con qualcuno…


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> .
> 
> ...era un modo di dire...
> 
> ...


Non conosco i modi di dire di chi passa le giornate a misurarsi il pisellino. A proposito come vanno le misurazioni? Hai fatto progressi? 



Tachipirina ha detto:


> Vattene a cagare Etta
> Non capisci un cazzo
> Hanno ragione quando te lo dicono
> Va a dormire vah
> Che domani devi lavorare


effettivamente…..



Foglia ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... Secondo me anche prima. Ovviamente ragionando per statistiche, perché è evidente che se poi si guarda ai singoli casi si troverà chi lo ha fatto anche dopo. Tendenzialmente però sono dell'opinione che se uno, o entrambi, si vogliono separare, lo facciano anzitutto a prescindere dalla relazione extraconiugale, che può al limite fungere da acceleratore. E se uno, in due anni da quando avrebbe pigliato la decisione di separarsi, non la attua, ho i miei dubbi che lo faccia in seguito
> Più che altro (al di là della tempistica) dubito che la questione ruoti intorno alla storia extra, quanto piuttosto alle condizioni matrimoniali che il singolo si trova a vivere. Poi, qui come altrove, ho letto casi in cui la storia è progredita quando una parte si è resa conto che il proprio matrimonio andava avanti giusto in forza dell'altra storia che rendeva le condizioni di vita più sopportabili.
> Ricordo in particolare la storia di una utente, Mariben mi pare fosse il suo nick, la quale, single, aveva lasciato il suo amante dopo parecchio tempo perché, malgrado la loro relazione fosse consolidata al punto che lui non si faceva troppi problemi a farsi vedere in giro con lei, lei si era comunque resa conto della difficoltà di trovarsi in quel tipo di relazione. Ricordo che aveva parlato della solitudine sentita in certi suoi momenti "bui", in cui si era trovata a far fronte a momenti di difficoltà da sola, poiché lui impegnato nella sua vita "ufficiale", malgrado questa non gli precludesse di viversi la storia con lei con una certa libertà. Lasciato, il suo amante tornò dopo avere lasciato a propria volta la moglie, e non passò certo molto tempo.
> 
> Però credo che siano casi, in cui peraltro una delle parti era single. Trovare questa sincronia tra due sposati credo sia ancora più difficile, e comunque mi pare di capire (per esempio dalle storie sia di @Carola che di @Lara3 , per citarne due presenti qui dentro) che mai il salto di qualità (inteso come progressione, cambiamento della tipologia di relazione) sia per così dire il protagonista, quanto piuttosto la conseguenza di rotture già in atto. Il tradimento è la boccata di ossigeno, ma se davvero nella coppia ufficiale c'è già una crisi, questa nell'arco di due anni si è già bella che risolta, in un senso o nell'altro. Parlo a livello per l'appunto statistico empirico, ovviamente. Poi ho sentito un pò di tutto eh, ivi compresi gli amanti che il marito/moglie lo lasciano solo se anche l'altro lo fa  , altrimenti in mancanza dei cavalli trottano pure gli asini , quindi un pò di tutto


Sai quando dico che se ti vuoi separare vai da un avvocato? Chi tradisce, sceglie il proprio coniuge a monte, diversamente, che motivi avrebbe di organizzarsi una seconda esistenza di nascosto?



Dave800 ha detto:


> Lei non vuole andarsene e non lo ama ha sbagliato era in un momento difficile per lei forse anche io in qualche modo sono colpevole magari non gli sono stato vicino nel lutto non lo so forse davo per scontato tutto


E quindi ha scelto, essendo una libera scelta, di scopare con un altro.
Non cominciare con le giustificazioni ok?
Tradire ha sempre almeno due alternative.
Non tradire parlandone.
Non tradire tacendo.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> effettivamente…..


Pinco secondo me hai due personalità te.


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quindi ha scelto, essendo una libera scelta, di scopare con un altro.
> Non cominciare con le giustificazioni ok?
> Tradire ha sempre almeno due alternative.
> Non tradire parlandone.
> Non tradire tacendo.


In un ideale mondo in bianco e nero è così, però il mondo reale ha tantissimi colori e tantissime sfumature...


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, non si può generalizzare, come si è avuto modo di esprimere, ogni situazione è unica.
> Però quello che hai scritto è interessante e dà ulteriori spunti di riflessione: quanto ho evidenziato in grassetto mi fa pensare al fatto che può capitare che l’impulso a guardarsi intorno e essere attratti da un’altra persona che non è il proprio partner ufficiale sia il sintomo che qualcosa non va nella relazione, cosa difficile da razionalizzare sul momento. E ci sono crisi di coppia che evolvono in periodi più lunghi di due anni…
> Un altro spunto è la questione solitudine: a molte persone spaventa restare da sole e sono disposte a molti compromessi pur di stare con qualcuno…


Mah.... non so che dirti. Se non che, come è stato detto prima, ho sentito talmente tanta "variabilità", che è solo possibile parlare di percentuali statistiche  Può certamente capitare di guardarsi intorno un pò come fosse un aspetto, per così dire, "consolatorio", della propria situazione. Se penso alla mia esperienza, però, quando in casa mia c'era "crisi", quella che non ti fa respirare, quella che ti fa dire "adesso basta", quella che non ti fa vivere bene, quella per cui ogni 3x2 ti trovi in lacrime anche senza "un motivo" (inteso come evento singolo scatenante il pianto, che sicuramente un motivo c'era), ecco, quando ho vissuto tutto questo l'ULTIMO dei miei pensieri è stato che con un amante avrei risolto. E anzi, ti dirò di più: l'avere un amante, nel durante della mia separazione (o meglio della fase precedente), sarebbe stato addirittura DELETERIO, in quanto avrei pure corso il concreto rischio dell'addebito, o mi sarei comunque trovata nella difficile posizione di dovermi "difendere" portando prova del fatto che la crisi non fosse certo iniziata a causa della mia infedeltà. Il tutto per cosa? per qualche ora di sesso nel mentre in cui stavo con la merda fino al collo? 

La solitudine è un altro discorso importante: ho sperimentato cosa sia quella vera, quella che ti fa sentire appieno lo stridore tra la vicinanza fisica dell'altro, e la lontananza emotiva malgrado la vicinanza, la coabitazione. Io credo che anche chi faccia una scelta di mera opportunità (del tipo: scelgo il meno peggio che posso avere, mettendo sulla bilancia l'altra persona da una parte e i benefici economici, di status, di mutuo soccorso dall'altra) alla fine della fiera, quell'incendio in casa, non lo abbia


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sai quando dico che se ti vuoi separare vai da un avvocato? Chi tradisce, sceglie il proprio coniuge a monte, diversamente, che motivi avrebbe di organizzarsi una seconda esistenza di nascosto?


Chi tradisce sceglie, per mio modo di vedere le cose, la propria comodità. E il coniuge è parte di quel pacchetto. Non concordo, invece, sulla definizione di "meglio" o "peggio": non stiamo parlando di beni omogenei, per così dire. Da una parte c'è un "pacchetto", fatto della persona (coniuge), di eventuali figli, di beni materiali e impegni assunti a vario titolo. Io ho visto portar via il mobilio di casa mia, eh, mi sono vista sotto indagine (pesantemente sotto indagine, peraltro, chiaramente sono consapevole che la mia è stata una situazione un pò estrema) in quanto madre, ho visto alcuni amici (di quelli che si andava in vacanza insieme e che ogni momento era buono per trovarsi in casa) allontanarsi allegramente senza nemmeno chiedermi niente, ho visto comunque diminuito il mio tenore economico. Tutto questo è stato messo su un piatto della bilancia. Dall'altra parte c'era la mia serenità, e tutto il conseguente corollario. Non avevo amanti. Ma non è materialmente possibile mettere sul piatto della bilancia due persone (coniuge e amante) pensando a "meglio" o "peggio" (con tanto di "vittoria" del coniuge), quando su un piatto metti una persona, e sull'altro un pacchetto. Non so se è chiaro....


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Chi tradisce non sceglie ne il coniuge ne l’amante. A meno che, questa persona poi non uno dei due. Allora in quel caso ha scelto. Altrimenti l’uno compensa l’altro.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Cazzo ma riesci ogni tanto a capire che magari questa persona sta anche soffrendo?
> Puoi usare altri modi
> Lamenti di come rispondono a te ma tu tatto zero anche con persone nuove delle quali alla fine non sai un cazzo e che si è anche posto gentilmente a differenza di altri passati da qui
> Puoi avere i tuoi pensieri ma magari esprimerli diversamente.


Concordo spesso qui ci sono modi poco gentili da parte di alcuni utenti  che non considerano quello che prova chi scrive perché cerca conforto.
Io credo che all’inizio possa non essere stata cosciente, perché a me è capitata la stessa cosa. Non ho cercato il mio ex amante, me lo sono trovata in mezzo ai piedi ogni singolo giorno più volte al giorno. Certo avrei potuto continuare a rifiutarlo e dopo mesi ho ceduto perché qualcosa mi mancava. Chi tradisce lo fa perché Ha dei bisogni da colmare. Se vuoi continuare a stare con lei potresti capire quali sono i bisogni che non hai soddisfatto. Sarà dura perché come ha già scritto qualcuno spesso ci penserai. Rifletti con calma.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Concordo spesso qui ci sono modi poco gentili da parte di alcuni utenti  che non considerano quello che prova chi scrive perché cerca conforto.
> Io credo che all’inizio possa non essere stata cosciente, perché a me è capitata la stessa cosa. Non ho cercato il mio ex amante, me lo sono trovata in mezzo ai piedi ogni singolo giorno più volte al giorno. Certo avrei potuto continuare a rifiutarlo e dopo mesi ho ceduto perché qualcosa mi mancava. *Chi tradisce lo fa perché Ha dei bisogni da colmare. Se vuoi continuare a stare con lei potresti capire quali sono i bisogni che non hai soddisfatto. Sarà dura perché come ha già scritto qualcuno spesso ci penserai. Rifletti con calma.*


Non è sempre così, ripeto, spesso è anche il bisogno della “novità” rispetto alla classica minestra riscaldata. Sono tanti i motivi per i quali si tradisce.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è sempre così, ripeto, spesso è anche il bisogno della “novità” rispetto alla classica minestra riscaldata. Sono tanti i motivi per i quali si tradisce.


Si certo, io ho espresso quello che è successo a me e che potrebbe essere successo alla moglie che stava vivendo un periodo difficile.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chi tradisce sceglie, per mio modo di vedere le cose, la propria comodità. E il coniuge è parte di quel pacchetto. Non concordo, invece, sulla definizione di "meglio" o "peggio": non stiamo parlando di beni omogenei, per così dire. Da una parte c'è un "pacchetto", fatto della persona (coniuge), di eventuali figli, di beni materiali e impegni assunti a vario titolo. Io ho visto portar via il mobilio di casa mia, eh, mi sono vista sotto indagine (pesantemente sotto indagine, peraltro, chiaramente sono consapevole che la mia è stata una situazione un pò estrema) in quanto madre, ho visto alcuni amici (di quelli che si andava in vacanza insieme e che ogni momento era buono per trovarsi in casa) allontanarsi allegramente senza nemmeno chiedermi niente, ho visto comunque diminuito il mio tenore economico. Tutto questo è stato messo su un piatto della bilancia. Dall'altra parte c'era la mia serenità, e tutto il conseguente corollario. Non avevo amanti. Ma non è materialmente possibile mettere sul piatto della bilancia due persone (coniuge e amante) pensando a "meglio" o "peggio" (con tanto di "vittoria" del coniuge), quando su un piatto metti una persona, e sull'altro un pacchetto. Non so se è chiaro....


Chi tradisce sceglie il proprio benessere in modo egoistico.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non sceglie ne il coniuge ne l’amante. A meno che, questa persona poi non uno dei due. Allora in quel caso ha scelto. Altrimenti l’uno compensa l’altro.


Chi tradisce, come chi non lo fa, sceglie un'unica persona: sé stesso, e ciò che lo fa stare MEGLIO.
Per questo motivo ti dico di non dare alcun credito alle parole del tuo g, quando ti dice che poveretto, è tanto in crisi. Se uno è in crisi dalla crisi si toglie: che sia rappacificandosi (e chiarendo le cose che non vanno), che sia lasciando. In nessun caso se ne lagna con l'amante, che (specialmente se single, e quindi senza altrettanti "pacchetti" al seguito) è la persona meno indicata per accogliere questo tipo di sfoghi. Vuoi che viva la relazione come una parentesi di leggerezza (e allora sai com'è, ma che palle ascoltare questa lagna), vuoi che sotto sotto creda e speri di poter essere altro, senza rendersi conto che non deve (ma non può nemmeno) mettersi in competizione con un pacchetto di cose, di cui la moglie è una parte.


----------



## Koala (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non sceglie ne il coniuge ne l’amante. A meno che, questa persona poi non uno dei due. Allora in quel caso ha scelto. Altrimenti l’uno compensa l’altro.


Questa è una super cazzola vero?


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Chi tradisce sceglie il proprio benessere in modo egoistico.


Infatti è questo che a volte sento un pò stridere, nei ragionamenti di qualcuno qui dentro.
Come le amanti in competizione con le mogli, o anche certi traditi che si stiano a chiedere cosa abbia in più l'amante, senza domandarsi piuttosto cosa manchi nel loro rapporto. Una bella analisi di coscienza, una autoanalisi, insomma: da cui si può comunque uscire con la coscienza a posto, eh, non sto dicendo il contrario. Perché è chiaro come il sole che se lasci marito o moglie a stecchetto per anni (matrimoni bianchi), poi insomma, se ti prendi le corna, qualche responsabilità ce l'hai, senza nulla togliere alla responsabilità del traditore, che comunque sbaglia. Ma insomma, se vivi come fratello e sorella, qualche evasione di natura sessuale altrove te la puoi aspettare, dall'altro come da te, senza che per questo magari si ritenga opportuno mandare a monte un sodalizio.
Ma è altrettanto evidente che se a fianco hai una persona soddisfatta (che si mostra soddisfatta, e segnatamente soddisfatta di te), il sesso a casa va bene, ecc., e il coniuge ti tradisce lo stesso, forse che forse l'impressione di avere vissuto nel truman show e di avere avuto per sempre a fianco una persona falsa, o di vedere tutta la realtà fino ad allora vissuta in altra chiave e in altra prospettiva, forse che forse direi che sia comprensibile.
Però sono davvero troppe le sfumature per racchiudere la questione in una sorta di assioma, me ne rendo conto 

Dico solo che se vedo mio marito come un amico, o un fratello, gli voglio gran bene, ma un certo tipo di comunicazione fra noi è esaurita, probabilmente avrò meno stupore (e meno contraccolpo) che non a scoprire un tradimento in una situazione in cui anche il sesso (oltre al resto) è presente.


----------



## Venice30 (26 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Concordo spesso qui ci sono modi poco gentili da parte di alcuni utenti  che non considerano quello che prova chi scrive perché cerca conforto.
> Io credo che all’inizio possa non essere stata cosciente, perché a me è capitata la stessa cosa. Non ho cercato il mio ex amante, me lo sono trovata in mezzo ai piedi ogni singolo giorno più volte al giorno. Certo avrei potuto continuare a rifiutarlo e dopo mesi ho ceduto perché qualcosa mi mancava. Chi tradisce lo fa perché Ha dei bisogni da colmare. Se vuoi continuare a stare con lei potresti capire quali sono i bisogni che non hai soddisfatto. Sarà dura perché come ha già scritto qualcuno spesso ci penserai. Rifletti con calma.


Ci sono persone che tradiscono anche se hanno una vita matrimoniale soddisfacente, e non sempre le colpe cadono sul tradito.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che tradiscono anche se hanno una vita matrimoniale soddisfacente, e non sempre le colpe cadono sul tradito.


Tutti quelli (e sono numericamente la maggioranza) che tradiscono ma continuano a restare serenamente sposati   
Magari manca il sesso ma hanno una persona d'oro al fianco comunque.
Magari hanno un matrimonio un pò più difficile, ma comunque ampiamente vivibile lo stesso, anche concedendosi qualche distrazione.
Semplicemente non è che si rinuncia al pacchetto perché "qualcosa potrebbe andare meglio", perché non esiste solo il discorso affettivo verso il coniuge (almeno si spera), ma anche un discorso di tipo ben più pratico: chi è quel matto che va a rinunciare al benessere (accompagnato da una vita comunque per lo meno gradevole al fianco della persona che ha scelto per costruire un progetto di vita insieme) in favore di un progetto nuovo, con una persona non collaudata? A costo di ripetermi, la scelta non è tra due persone, ma tra modelli di vita. L'uno, con un bagaglio costruito con tempo e fatica, e spesso con le unghie e con i denti, come si suol dire, l'altro una persona che si incontra lungo un cammino. Voglio dire: o di quel bagaglio si sente solo la zavorra (crisi, incendio in casa), o altrimenti per quanto pesantino potrà anche essere per certi tratti, mica si molla un qualcosa di acquisito in favore dell'ignoto


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

scusate eh, ma con l'alto numero di divorzi in italia, non mi pare che tutti questi matrimoni poi vengano "scelti" come strada vecchia e sicura, per paura della strada nuova, visto che si parla del 48% di divorzi
https://luce.lanazione.it/finche-di...-sposati-in-italia-e-piu-che-un-modo-di-dire/


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scusate eh, ma con l'alto numero di divorzi in italia, *non mi pare che tutti questi matrimoni poi vengano "scelti" come strada vecchia e sicura, per paura della strada nuova*, visto che si parla del 48% di divorzi
> https://luce.lanazione.it/finche-di...-sposati-in-italia-e-piu-che-un-modo-di-dire/


Sì, ma la "strada nuova" non ha un nome e cognome diverso dal proprio


----------



## Koala (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scusate eh, ma con l'alto numero di divorzi in italia, non mi pare che tutti questi matrimoni poi vengano "scelti" come strada vecchia e sicura, per paura della strada nuova, visto che si parla del 48% di divorzi
> https://luce.lanazione.it/finche-di...-sposati-in-italia-e-piu-che-un-modo-di-dire/


Di questi 48% però non tutti sono finiti per tradimento


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, ma la "strada nuova" non ha un nome e cognome diverso dal proprio


ma senti, dei divorzi di persone che conosco, la strada nuova ha sempre un nome e un cognome, l'unica che si è separata senza che ci fosse un nome e un cognome, vive semplicemente separata dal marito col quale sono rimasti in ottimi rapporti


Koala ha detto:


> Di questi 48% però non tutti sono finiti per tradimento


quelli di cui parla l'articolo non so, di quelli che conosco io sì, parimenti distribuiti tra uomini e donne


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Di questi 48% però non tutti sono finiti per tradimento


Come non tutti i tradimenti scoperti finiscono in un divorzio: anzi, credo che ci finiscano in parte relativamente piccola. Dubito che si tratti sempre di autentico "perdono", quanto piuttosto il frutto di una valutazione di pro e contro.


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come non tutti i tradimenti scoperti finiscono in un divorzio: anzi, credo che ci finiscano in parte relativamente piccola. Dubito che si tratti sempre di autentico "perdono", quanto piuttosto il frutto di una valutazione di pro e contro.


ho sentito molte persone separate e divorziate, soprattutto donne, sostenere che il marito che se ne era andato con l'amante avesse fatto male, che lo avrebbero perdonato, non capendo che se questo se ne è andato del perdono non se ne faceva nulla, cosa spinga le persone però a non voler accettare la realtà anche quando te la sbattono in faccia crudamente, non lo capirò mai, tanti preferiscono fingere che vada bene anche se sanno che non è così


----------



## Koala (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come non tutti i tradimenti scoperti finiscono in un divorzio: anzi, credo che ci finiscano in parte relativamente piccola. Dubito che si tratti sempre di autentico "perdono", quanto piuttosto il frutto di una valutazione di pro e contro.


Si sono d’accordo… specialmente quando non si è più tanto giovani da potersi facilmente rifare una vita, ripartire da zero… farlo a 30 anni è diverso che farlo a 50


----------



## Koala (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho sentito molte persone separate e divorziate, soprattutto donne, sostenere che il marito che se ne era andato con l'amante avesse fatto male, che lo avrebbero perdonato, non capendo che se questo se ne è andato del perdono non se ne faceva nulla, cosa spinga le persone però a non voler accettare la realtà anche quando te la sbattono in faccia crudamente, non lo capirò mai, tanti preferiscono fingere che vada bene anche se sanno che non è così


Mio padre vive con la nuova compagna da ormai 5 anni, ma mia mamma lo perdonerebbe ancora se lui tornasse


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mio padre vive con la nuova compagna da ormai 5 anni, ma mia mamma lo perdonerebbe ancora se lui tornasse


ci credo, la mamma di mio cognato si è sparata quando il marito l'ha lasciata per l'amante per convincerlo a tornare a casa da lei


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma senti, dei divorzi di persone che conosco, la strada nuova ha sempre un nome e un cognome, l'unica che si è separata senza che ci fosse un nome e un cognome, vive semplicemente separata dal marito col quale sono rimasti in ottimi rapporti


Non so che dirti: ho esperienze del tutto differenti. Comunque non manca certo chi, come ho detto prima, in mancanza del cavallo si fa andar bene pure l'asino (e quindi si separa se, e solo se, ha già pronta l'alternativa). Si tratterà di persone stufe a prescindere, ma che per uscirsene avranno bisogno di quella spintarella in più   , non solo affettiva, ma anche a garanzia di un certo sostegno morale ed economico.
Io penso che, se hai la forza per uscire da una situazione di crisi, di vera crisi, sei reduce da una messa in discussione totale di te, e che se in quella fase ti trovi con una persona sulla quale hai già sufficienti certezze, tutto questo sia da considerarsi più una eccezione che una regola 
Evidentemente il "pacchetto" era tutto sommato già ampiamente vuoto, comunque


----------



## Koala (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ci credo, la mamma di mio cognato si è sparata quando il marito l'ha lasciata per l'amante per convincerlo a tornare a casa da lei


Anche mia mamma ha fatto la qualunque pur di farlo tornare a casa… 
Ma poi è morta dopo lo sparo?


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho sentito molte persone separate e divorziate, soprattutto donne, sostenere che il marito che se ne era andato con l'amante avesse fatto male, che lo avrebbero perdonato, non capendo che se questo se ne è andato del perdono non se ne faceva nulla, cosa spinga le persone però a non voler accettare la realtà anche quando te la sbattono in faccia crudamente, non lo capirò mai, tanti preferiscono fingere che vada bene anche se sanno che non è così


La comodità, semplice


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma senti, dei divorzi di persone che conosco, la strada nuova ha sempre un nome e un cognome, l'unica che si è separata senza che ci fosse un nome e un cognome, vive semplicemente separata dal marito col quale sono rimasti in ottimi rapporti


Anche io mi sono “separata” senza nessun nuovo nome e cognome di mezzo.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come non tutti i tradimenti scoperti finiscono in un divorzio: anzi, credo che ci finiscano in parte relativamente piccola. Dubito che si tratti sempre di autentico "perdono", quanto piuttosto il frutto di una valutazione di pro e contro.


Io invece conosco anche altri che si sono separati, solo perché scoperti con l’amante dalla moglie, altrimenti non avrebbero mai fatto il passo.


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so che dirti: ho esperienze del tutto differenti. Comunque non manca certo chi, come ho detto prima, in mancanza del cavallo si fa andar bene pure l'asino (e quindi si separa se, e solo se, ha già pronta l'alternativa). Si tratterà di persone stufe a prescindere, ma che per uscirsene avranno bisogno di quella spintarella in più   , non solo affettiva, ma anche a garanzia di un certo sostegno morale ed economico.
> Io penso che, se hai la forza per uscire da una situazione di crisi, di vera crisi, sei reduce da una messa in discussione totale di te, e che se in quella fase ti trovi con una persona sulla quale hai già sufficienti certezze, tutto questo sia da considerarsi più una eccezione che una regola
> Evidentemente il "pacchetto" era tutto sommato già ampiamente vuoto, comunque


Tanta gente che divorzia secondo me non si doveva proprio sposare, visto e considerato che buona parte si è sposata perchè  lei era incinta... quindi partivano proprio male, però specie gli uomini, faticano a lasciare la conca delle chiappe sul divano se non c'è un'altra, che di solito è giovane e gnocca e gli mangia tutti i soldi (tra l'altro)


Koala ha detto:


> Anche mia mamma ha fatto la qualunque pur di farlo tornare a casa…
> Ma poi è morta dopo lo sparo?


no macchè, si è sparata a una spalla, era tutta scena


Foglia ha detto:


> La comodità, semplice


sì ma la comodità di cosa? esempio che ho sotto gli occhi da quasi due anni ormai, mia cugina ha divorziato dal marito dopo 23 anni insieme tra fidanzamento, convivenza e matrimonio, lei ha fatto di tutto per non separarsi perchè hanno due figlie, adesso che è dovuta uscire di casa (la casa coniugale è della ex suocera), che si è comprata casa, la sta sistemando e ha ripreso in mano la sua vita, ti dice che da quanto sta bene ORA l'unica cosa che pensa è che avrebbe dovuto separarsi 10 anni fa, perchè si è resa conto che quello che le sembrava comodo non lo era affatto


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho sentito molte persone separate e divorziate, soprattutto donne, sostenere che il marito che se ne era andato con l'amante avesse fatto male, che lo avrebbero perdonato, non capendo che se questo se ne è andato del perdono non se ne faceva nulla, cosa spinga le persone però a non voler accettare la realtà anche quando te la sbattono in faccia crudamente, non lo capirò mai, tanti preferiscono fingere che vada bene anche se sanno che non è così


Io sinceramente, se mio marito se ne andasse con l’amante, non lo rivorrei nemmeno. È come se avessi un panino, un’altra persona lo prende e me lo mangia metà, e poi me lo rida’ indietro. Ma sticaxxi mo te lo finisci di mangiare te.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> In un ideale mondo in bianco e nero è così, però il mondo reale ha tantissimi colori e tantissime sfumature...


certo, i cornafacenti usano spesso questa frase per sentirsi meno sporchi. I cornasubenti generalmente vedono meno sfumature.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mio padre vive con la nuova compagna da ormai 5 anni, ma mia mamma lo perdonerebbe ancora se lui tornasse


Dopo 5 anni difficile che ormai torni. 5 anni di relazione non e’ una sbandata.


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io sinceramente, se mio marito se ne andasse con l’amante, non lo rivorrei nemmeno. È come se avessi un panino, un’altra persona lo prende e me lo mangia metà, e poi me lo rida’ indietro. Ma sticaxxi mo te lo finisci di mangiare te.


e ti posso assicurare che tante se lo riprendono, un'amica di mia sorella si è ripresa il marito dopo 4 anni che era andato a vivere con un altro uomo 
ci ha fatto pure il terzo figlio a 42 anni


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e ti posso assicurare che tante se lo riprendono, un'amica di mia sorella si è ripresa il marito dopo 4 anni che era andato a vivere con un altro uomo
> ci ha fatto pure il terzo figlio a 42 anni


Ma quelle non sono corna, sono vizietti.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che tradiscono anche se hanno una vita matrimoniale soddisfacente, e non sempre le colpe cadono sul tradito.


Sinceramente non comprendo quali colpe possa avere un tradito.
Non fa sesso? Picchia? Ignora? Non dialoga? Non contribuisce? 
Il corno è la soluzione a questi temi? Da quando? Ciò che manca nel matrimonio continua a mancare anche in presenza di un amante.
Se mi cerco sesso o amore fuori, li trovo appunto fuori.
Il matrimonio resta quello che è.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quelle non sono corna, sono vizietti.


Che poi dipende dal panino.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e ti posso assicurare che tante se lo riprendono, un'amica di mia sorella si è ripresa il marito dopo 4 anni che era andato a vivere con un altro uomo
> ci ha fatto pure il terzo figlio a 42 anni


No io non lo farei mai. Mi sentirei ruota di scorta.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pinco secondo me hai due personalità te.


Solo due? Almeno 13 o 14!


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che poi dipende dal panino.


In quel caso era un panino con la salsiccia.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sinceramente non comprendo quali colpe possa avere un tradito.
> *Non fa sesso?* Picchia? Ignora? Non dialoga? Non contribuisce?
> Il corno è la soluzione a questi temi? Da quando? Ciò che manca nel matrimonio continua a mancare anche in presenza di un amante.
> Se mi cerco sesso o amore fuori, li trovo appunto fuori.
> Il matrimonio resta quello che è.


Spesso sì.


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non conosco i modi di dire di chi passa le giornate a misurarsi il pisellino. A proposito come vanno le misurazioni? Hai fatto progressi? le


Intravedo una certa acredine  per le mie misure...se ti senti poco dotato non è colpa mia, ci son nato con il mio attrezzo.


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quelle non sono corna, sono vizietti.



   

pensa che i due si sono lasciati perchè l'ex dell'amica di mia sorella voleva fare outing (come se non lo sapesse nessuno), e il compagno invece no... che soddisfazione riprenderselo...


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Solo due? Almeno 13 o 14!


Ti chiamerò Split.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io invece conosco anche altri che si sono separati, solo perché scoperti con l’amante dalla moglie, altrimenti non avrebbero mai fatto il passo.


Si, certamente, ma secondo me sono meno di quanto si possa credere.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Intravedo una certa acredine  per le mie misure...se ti senti poco dotato non è colpa mia, ci son nato con il mio attrezzo.


Dove vedi acredine? Ho solo chiesto come vanno le misurazioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ti chiamerò Split.


Lo split e’ una roba che si bene tipo lo spritz?


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, certamente, ma secondo me sono meno di quanto si possa credere.


Sì ovvio. Però avrebbero tirato avanti all’infinito se non scoperti.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Spesso sì.


E tu te ne intendi..,,neh? Del resto lui ti racconta molto.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo split e’ una roba che si bene tipo lo spritz?


Non esattamente.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì ma la comodità di cosa? esempio che ho sotto gli occhi da quasi due anni ormai, mia cugina ha divorziato dal marito dopo 23 anni insieme tra fidanzamento, convivenza e matrimonio, lei ha fatto di tutto per non separarsi perchè hanno due figlie, adesso che è dovuta uscire di casa (la casa coniugale è della ex suocera), che si è comprata casa, la sta sistemando e ha ripreso in mano la sua vita, ti dice che da quanto sta bene ORA l'unica cosa che pensa è che avrebbe dovuto separarsi 10 anni fa, perchè *si è resa conto che quello che le sembrava comodo non lo era affatto*


Eh, ma all'epoca lo aveva valutato comodo


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E tu te ne intendi..,,neh? Del resto lui ti racconta molto.


Non mi riferivo a lui. Però molte non sentono il bisogno si scopare. Anche un paio di miei amiche sono così. E hanno 30 anni fai te.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a lui. Però molte non sentono il bisogno si scopare. Anche un paio di miei amiche sono così. E hanno 30 anni fai te.


Ma molte chi?  cioe oltre a quelli che ti raccontano che vorrebbero fare sesso con nane, hai anche gente a parte le tue sue amiche, che ti raccontano che non fanno sesso coniugale?

Ma tutti a te vengono a raccontare le cose?


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma all'epoca lo aveva valutato comodo


sì, lei ti dice che viveva dentro una bolla, sapeva dei tradimenti del marito ma faceva finta di niente, pensava alle figlie, alla casa, al lavoro e a tutte le esigenze del marito (tutte), pensava a tutto tranne che a sé stessa e non se ne rendeva conto, quando alla fine lui l'ha praticamente buttata fuori di casa (mettendole tra l'altro i bastoni tra le ruote per comprare casa, trasferirsi, ecc...), lei gli ha chiesto se ci fosse bisogno di tutto quello e lui le ha risposto "sì perchè tu non avresti capito" ed era vero, lei non capiva ma perchè non voleva capire, ora si rende conto che aveva sposato un idiota


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma molte chi?  cioe oltre a quelli che ti raccontano che vorrebbero fare sesso con nane, hai anche gente a parte le tue sue amiche, che ti raccontano che non fanno sesso coniugale?
> 
> Ma tutti a te vengono a raccontare le cose?


Se a te non raccontano nulla ci sarà un motivo magari.


----------



## Mir (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Potrei se sapessi la risposta.


Ma non è difficile....ti ho semplicemente chiesto se il percorso per arrivare a questa complicità  che hai con tua moglie è comunque passato attraverso un percorso con il  tradimento dell'uno o dell'altra, oppure sin da subito alla prima occasione hai detto a tua moglie che saresti uscito per scoparti tizia o viceversa.....


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì, lei ti dice che viveva dentro una bolla, sapeva dei tradimenti del marito ma faceva finta di niente, pensava alle figlie, alla casa, al lavoro e a tutte le esigenze del marito (tutte), pensava a tutto tranne che a sé stessa e non se ne rendeva conto, quando alla fine lui l'ha praticamente buttata fuori di casa (mettendole tra l'altro i bastoni tra le ruote per comprare casa, trasferirsi, ecc...), lei gli ha chiesto se ci fosse bisogno di tutto quello e lui le ha risposto "sì perchè tu non avresti capito" ed era vero, lei non capiva ma perchè non voleva capire, ora si rende conto che aveva sposato un idiota


Peraltro, con le figlie più piccole (ipotizzo, eh) non sarebbe stato certamente scontato che a uscir di casa sarebbe stata lei 
A prescindere da chi fosse l'intestatario della casa, un pò di anni fa a maggior ragione ancora .


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Peraltro, con le figlie più piccole (ipotizzo, eh) non sarebbe stato certamente scontato che a uscir di casa sarebbe stata lei
> A prescindere da chi fosse l'intestatario della casa, un pò di anni fa a maggior ragione ancora .


una ha 12 anni e una 15, lei è uscita di casa non solo perchè la casa è della suocera, ma perchè la casa è accanto a quella della suocera, inoltre hanno deciso questa cosa con l'avvocato e il notaio, in quanto c'erano delle clausole che le avrebbero fatto rischiare di trovarsi sotto un ponte veramente, senza contare che la figlia piccola in quella casa non ci voleva stare, lei ha preso una buonuscita (si è accontentata pur di trovare l'accordo), e se ne è andata


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ci credo, la mamma di mio cognato si è sparata quando il marito l'ha lasciata per l'amante per convincerlo a tornare a casa da lei


a volte pare assurdo ma ci sono talmente tante persone affettivamente dipendenti in ogni forma possibile che non ce la fanno
quando sento queste cose mi sembra assurdo, ma ce ne sono sempre di più purtroppo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Solo due? Almeno 13 o 14!


Qualcuno diceva siamo uno nessuno centomila


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Qualcuno diceva siamo uno nessuno centomila


e a volte è giusto così, a secondo della persona con la quale ti confronti


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ma non è difficile....ti ho semplicemente chiesto se il percorso per arrivare a questa complicità  che hai con tua moglie è comunque passato attraverso un percorso con il  tradimento dell'uno o dell'altra, oppure sin da subito alla prima occasione hai detto a tua moglie che saresti uscito per scoparti tizia o viceversa.....


Ok ora è piu’ chiaro, grazie.
Come già scritto in precedenza, probabilmente ti e‘ sfuggito ma capita, il percorso per arrivare a quello che c’è oggi è nato nel 2018, prima ero il classico infedele come tanti altri mariti e mogli.
Nel 2018 dopo Un evento che mi ha portato a riconsiderare le mie priorità mi sono convinto a parlarle del mio stato e di come avevo intenzione di impostare la mia vita con lei da lì in avanti. Non la mia vita e basta bensì con lei. Come dico anche questo spesso, per ora l’equilibrio tiene, lei sa perché a suo tempo esplicitai molto bene il tenore dei miei pensieri. Trovai una attenta interlocutrice probabilmente ad una punto di svolta pure lei.
Esponemmo entrambi i punti di unione che condividevamo ed i punti di disunione e trovammo un accordo molto semplice, non influenzato come accade invece in altri rapporti che ho letto qui e altrove, da motivi economici essendo ai tempi e tuttora economicamente autonomi.
Cio‘ che mai e’ mancato e ciò che io ritengo essenziale in un rapporto di coppia ufficiale, più di tanti valori più importanti per altri è l’avere ancora progettualità comune.
Ora, questo non significa che se domani pomeriggio vedo la mia amante (cosa che spero), io debba affrontare l’argomento in ambito coniugale. Ne abbiamo parlato una volta, lei sa che la vita e’ anche altro, Bon.
Naturalmente, mi aspetto che anche lei adotti sistemi di vita extraconiugale che rendano più confortevole il suo viaggio, ma non che nutra tutto sto gran interesse a sapere cosa fa mentre non sta con me.
Che scopi con altri o che corra a piedi, a me nulla cambia, purché la faccia star bene. Certo è che se l’eventuale extra diventa fonte di ansia, le consiglierei a lei come a chiunque di fare altro. Per lei stessa più che per me.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> e a volte è giusto così, a secondo della persona con la quale ti confronti


esatto Tachi. Con te un minimo di serietà è dovuto.
con altre posso anche fare il cazzaro sempre, è già tanto se se ne accorgono.


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> esatto Tachi. *Con te un minimo di serietà è dovuto.*
> con altre posso anche fare il cazzaro sempre, è già tanto se se ne accorgono.


 il mio max mancato


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se a te non raccontano nulla ci sarà un motivo magari.


anche più di uno.
ma non ho mai detto che non raccontano nulla.
tuttavia noto che tutti questi argomenti di questionario di Novella 3000, vengono spesso riportati a te.
si vede che ti ritengono persona discreta e meritevole di conoscere i segreti altrui.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una ha 12 anni e una 15, lei è uscita di casa non solo perchè la casa è della suocera, ma perchè la casa è accanto a quella della suocera, inoltre hanno deciso questa cosa con l'avvocato e il notaio, in quanto c'erano delle clausole che le avrebbero fatto rischiare di trovarsi sotto un ponte veramente, senza contare che la figlia piccola in quella casa non ci voleva stare, lei ha preso una buonuscita (si è accontentata pur di trovare l'accordo), e se ne è andata


Capito


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capito


poi vabbè ha anche avuto il culo che lui si è preso due avvocate che dire che sono poco preparate è dire poco... lui non ha raccontato loro nulla, loro non hanno chiesto e davanti al giudice hanno fatto una figura di merda di quelle da 10 e lode


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

ciao Dave800,
è capitato qualcosa di molto simile a mio fratello, qualche tempo fa la moglie si è fatta beccare, ora non entro nel dettaglio poiché è di poco conto, ma la prima cosa che lei ha detto mi ha fatto sbellicare dal ridere: "è stato un momento di debolezza".  
Che per carità ci sta, peccato che sia durato un anno e forse più. La debolezza se c'era era nel cervello di mia cognata, e una risposta del genere meritava un sacco di sberle, che aimè non ha ricevuto. 

Come affrontare una batosta simile credo stia alla sensibilità personale e ad i motivi che legano le persone, mio fratello non ha voluto indagare, chiedere e addentrarsi in altre risposte che tanto non avrebbero portato a nulla, dal momento che sapere dove e quando si vedevano avrebbe solo complicato qualcosa che lui aveva deciso a monte, e cioè di non separarsi, perchè i figli non meritavano di trovarsi in mezzo a questa brutta vicenda. Ora vanno avanti come una coppia normale, crescono i figli in modo sereno, e per quello che mi risulta ha troncato ogni rapporto sessuale. 

Abbiamo a lungo parlato e concordo con lui nel dire che la vita talvolta porta a fare cose che hanno conseguenze non calcolate. Ma una famiglia non si sfascia per un paio di corna, semmai ci si rimbocca le maniche e assieme si rimedia agli errori e alle mancanze. Altrimenti se è così insopportabile si procede per vie legali e ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> anche più di uno.
> ma non ho mai detto che non raccontano nulla.
> tuttavia noto che tutti questi argomenti di questionario di Novella 3000, vengono spesso riportati a te.
> si vede che ti ritengono persona discreta e meritevole di conoscere i segreti altrui.


Ma non solo a me. Spesso se ne parla in gruppo. Non è che vengono lì da me all’orecchio e mi dicono: “Hey sai che Tizio ha il feticismo per le nane? Sai che Caio invece è stato perdonato dalla moglie dopo un tradimento?” Ovviamente non così.


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... non so che dirti. Se non che, come è stato detto prima, ho sentito talmente tanta "variabilità", che è solo possibile parlare di percentuali statistiche  Può certamente capitare di guardarsi intorno un pò come fosse un aspetto, per così dire, "consolatorio", della propria situazione. Se penso alla mia esperienza, però, quando in casa mia c'era "crisi", quella che non ti fa respirare, quella che ti fa dire "adesso basta", quella che non ti fa vivere bene, quella per cui ogni 3x2 ti trovi in lacrime anche senza "un motivo" (inteso come evento singolo scatenante il pianto, che sicuramente un motivo c'era), ecco, quando ho vissuto tutto questo l'ULTIMO dei miei pensieri è stato che con un amante avrei risolto. E anzi, ti dirò di più: l'avere un amante, nel durante della mia separazione (o meglio della fase precedente), sarebbe stato addirittura DELETERIO, in quanto avrei pure corso il concreto rischio dell'addebito, o mi sarei comunque trovata nella difficile posizione di dovermi "difendere" portando prova del fatto che la crisi non fosse certo iniziata a causa della mia infedeltà. Il tutto per cosa? per qualche ora di sesso nel mentre in cui stavo con la merda fino al collo?
> 
> La solitudine è un altro discorso importante: ho sperimentato cosa sia quella vera, quella che ti fa sentire appieno lo stridore tra la vicinanza fisica dell'altro, e la lontananza emotiva malgrado la vicinanza, la coabitazione. Io credo che anche chi faccia una scelta di mera opportunità (del tipo: scelgo il meno peggio che posso avere, mettendo sulla bilancia l'altra persona da una parte e i benefici economici, di status, di mutuo soccorso dall'altra) alla fine della fiera, quell'incendio in casa, non lo abbia


Sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te: se si ta vivendo una situazione di diasagio evidente in una relazione, l'ultimo dei pensieri è andare a cercarsene un'altra... secondo me, le crisi in una relazione non sono sempre così evidenti, così palesi... a volte il disagio è molto più profondo, oppure si è superata una fase personale acuta di disagio e si va a cercare aria... sono veramente infinite le possibilità...

Sì, la solutidune non è solo quella fisica, si può essere soli anche in mezzo a tante persone (banale, ma vero...)


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> certo, i cornafacenti usano spesso questa frase per sentirsi meno sporchi. I cornasubenti generalmente vedono meno sfumature.


facenti o subenti, spesso è faticoso smettere di guardarsi l'ombelico


----------



## Mir (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ok ora è piu’ chiaro, grazie.
> Come già scritto in precedenza, probabilmente ti e‘ sfuggito ma capita, il percorso per arrivare a quello che c’è oggi è nato nel 2018, prima ero il classico infedele come tanti altri mariti e mogli.
> Nel 2018 dopo Un evento che mi ha portato a riconsiderare le mie priorità mi sono convinto a parlarle del mio stato e di come avevo intenzione di impostare la mia vita con lei da lì in avanti. Non la mia vita e basta bensì con lei. Come dico anche questo spesso, per ora l’equilibrio tiene, lei sa perché a suo tempo esplicitai molto bene il tenore dei miei pensieri. Trovai una attenta interlocutrice probabilmente ad una punto di svolta pure lei.
> Esponemmo entrambi i punti di unione che condividevamo ed i punti di disunione e trovammo un accordo molto semplice, non influenzato come accade invece in altri rapporti che ho letto qui e altrove, da motivi economici essendo ai tempi e tuttora economicamente autonomi.
> ...


Ti ringrazio per la risposta veramente esaustiva l, effettivamente mi erano sfuggiti alcuni particolari...
Avete un rapporto per certi versi invidiabile che comporta una predisposizione personale e una onestà intellettuale  non facilmente replicabile ed il fatto che sia arrivato comunque attraverso un percorso ed un confronto è ancora più interessante.
Lo dico perché ogni esperienza vissuta personalmente ancora più se traumatica deve servire per rimodulare le proprie convinzioni e preconcetti e quindi a ritrovare se possibile nuovi equilibri. Il come naturalmente dipende da se stessi e in questi casi da chi si vuole al proprio fianco. Perlomeno è quello che sto imparando dalla mia esperienza...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non solo a me. Spesso se ne parla in gruppo. Non è che vengono lì da me all’orecchio e mi dicono: “Hey sai che Tizio ha il feticismo per le nane? Sai che Caio invece è stato perdonato dalla moglie dopo un tradimento?” Ovviamente non così.


ah Ma quindi vi sono dei gruppi atti a queste confidenze?


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ah Ma quindi vi sono dei gruppi atti a queste confidenze?


Ma no. Se per esempio ci si trova al parco, dopo la scuola, chiacchierando escono fuori.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

@Pincopallino ma se tua moglie non avesse accettato questa cosa che hai raccontato sopra? Cosa avresti fatto?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma no. Se per esempio ci si trova al parco, dopo la scuola, chiacchierando escono fuori.


Toh va, con tutte le volte che ho portato i miei figli al parchetto, ce ne fosse stata una o uno che mi ha detto che voleva farlo con una nana.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Toh va, con tutte le volte che ho portato i miei figli al parchetto, ce ne fosse stata una o uno che mi ha detto che voleva farlo con una nana.


Se sei interessato all’argomento “nane” la prossima volta mi informo e ti dico.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se sei interessato all’argomento “nane” la prossima volta mi informo e ti dico.


Si sì che mi incuriosisce.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si sì che mi incuriosisce.


Sarebbe strano però: il gigante e la nana.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sarebbe strano però: il gigante e la nana.


da sdraiati siamo tutti alti uguali….più o meno….


----------



## Carola (26 Maggio 2022)

Io ho tradito e non ho un bel ricordo di quel
Periodo non fa c me nn critico eh chi lo fa nella maniera più assoluta ognuno ha i suoi motivi e ognuno può far ele sue scelte ma io dovessi avere problemi con mio compagno attuale chiuderei
E s


Foglia ha detto:


> Mmmmm.... Secondo me anche prima. Ovviamente ragionando per statistiche, perché è evidente che se poi si guarda ai singoli casi si troverà chi lo ha fatto anche dopo. Tendenzialmente però sono dell'opinione che se uno, o entrambi, si vogliono separare, lo facciano anzitutto a prescindere dalla relazione extraconiugale, che può al limite fungere da acceleratore. E se uno, in due anni da quando avrebbe pigliato la decisione di separarsi, non la attua, ho i miei dubbi che lo faccia in seguito
> Più che altro (al di là della tempistica) dubito che la questione ruoti intorno alla storia extra, quanto piuttosto alle condizioni matrimoniali che il singolo si trova a vivere. Poi, qui come altrove, ho letto casi in cui la storia è progredita quando una parte si è resa conto che il proprio matrimonio andava avanti giusto in forza dell'altra storia che rendeva le condizioni di vita più sopportabili.
> Ricordo in particolare la storia di una utente, Mariben mi pare fosse il suo nick, la quale, single, aveva lasciato il suo amante dopo parecchio tempo perché, malgrado la loro relazione fosse consolidata al punto che lui non si faceva troppi problemi a farsi vedere in giro con lei, lei si era comunque resa conto della difficoltà di trovarsi in quel tipo di relazione. Ricordo che aveva parlato della solitudine sentita in certi suoi momenti "bui", in cui si era trovata a far fronte a momenti di difficoltà da sola, poiché lui impegnato nella sua vita "ufficiale", malgrado questa non gli precludesse di viversi la storia con lei con una certa libertà. Lasciato, il suo amante tornò dopo avere lasciato a propria volta la moglie, e non passò certo molto tempo.
> 
> Però credo che siano casi, in cui peraltro una delle parti era single. Trovare questa sincronia tra due sposati credo sia ancora più difficile, e comunque mi pare di capire (per esempio dalle storie sia di @Carola che di @Lara3 , per citarne due presenti qui dentro) che mai il salto di qualità (inteso come progressione, cambiamento della tipologia di relazione) sia per così dire il protagonista, quanto piuttosto la conseguenza di rotture già in atto. Il tradimento è la boccata di ossigeno, ma se davvero nella coppia ufficiale c'è già una crisi, questa nell'arco di due anni si è già bella che risolta, in un senso o nell'altro. Parlo a livello per l'appunto statistico empirico, ovviamente. Poi ho sentito un pò di tutto eh, ivi compresi gli amanti che il marito/moglie lo lasciano solo se anche l'altro lo fa  , altrimenti in mancanza dei cavalli trottano pure gli asini , quindi un pò di tutto


 si nel mio caso confermo e aggiungo anche non ci fosse stato di mezzo un trasferimento un cambio di vita che in qualche modo doveva avvenire non so se avrei avuto le palle di separarmi 
Visto che non potevo pensare ad un matrimonio a distanza non è concepibile perché ho provato e non aveva funzionato a quel punto mi sono trovata a rivedere tutta la mia vita non solo sentimentale ma anche lavorativa ecc e fare una scelta 
Il problema tra noi e stata la distanza è a cascata tutto un allontanamento 
il mio matrimonio era come tanti traballante ma anche meno peggio di tanti
Mancava il sesso ma come a molti e negli ultimi tempi era anche tornato 
Ma avevano interessi amici passioni in comune. Molto molto più di altri matrimoni che negli anni sono andati avanti ( male eh.. decisamente male ma ancora stanno in piedi supportato da enne stampelle)

Qnd lui e'qui l'ex c'è ottimo rapporto si esce con i ragazzi si ride si parla siamo stati al suo compleanno insomma siamo consci entrambi di aver sbagalito ma ancheche la logistica non ha aiutato ..e poi certo noi troppo diversi 

Ma col senno di poi era meno peggio di tanti altri


----------



## Venice30 (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tutti quelli (e sono numericamente la maggioranza) che tradiscono ma continuano a restare serenamente sposati
> Magari manca il sesso ma hanno una persona d'oro al fianco comunque.
> Magari hanno un matrimonio un pò più difficile, ma comunque ampiamente vivibile lo stesso, anche concedendosi qualche distrazione.
> Semplicemente non è che si rinuncia al pacchetto perché "qualcosa potrebbe andare meglio", perché non esiste solo il discorso affettivo verso il coniuge (almeno si spera), ma anche un discorso di tipo ben più pratico: chi è quel matto che va a rinunciare al benessere (accompagnato da una vita comunque per lo meno gradevole al fianco della persona che ha scelto per costruire un progetto di vita insieme) in favore di un progetto nuovo, con una persona non collaudata? A costo di ripetermi, la scelta non è tra due persone, ma tra modelli di vita. L'uno, con un bagaglio costruito con tempo e fatica, e spesso con le unghie e con i denti, come si suol dire, l'altro una persona che si incontra lungo un cammino. Voglio dire: o di quel bagaglio si sente solo la zavorra (crisi, incendio in casa), o altrimenti per quanto pesantino potrà anche essere per certi tratti, mica si molla un qualcosa di acquisito in favore dell'ignoto


Quindi stai dicendo che scelgono di restare con il congiunge perché fa comodo?! 
Sai quello che lasci ma non quello che trovi?


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Toh va, con tutte le volte che ho portato i miei figli al parchetto, ce ne fosse stata una o uno che mi ha detto che voleva farlo con una nana.


La verità è che sbagli parchetto.


----------



## Venice30 (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sinceramente non comprendo quali colpe possa avere un tradito.
> Non fa sesso? Picchia? Ignora? Non dialoga? Non contribuisce?
> Il corno è la soluzione a questi temi? Da quando? Ciò che manca nel matrimonio continua a mancare anche in presenza di un amante.
> Se mi cerco sesso o amore fuori, li trovo appunto fuori.
> Il matrimonio resta quello che è.


Io non credo neanche si debba parlare di colpe, anche se è un termine che ho usato io, più che altro di responsabilità.
Quando tradisci, sei consapevole che ti trovi a letto con una persona che non sia il coniuge,  posso capire che si parli di debolezza, perché chi tradisce lo è, ma non di confusione. 
Se sei confusa non vai a letto con altri.


----------



## Ulisse (26 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La verità è che sbagli parchetto.


meglio se vicino ad un circo


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che scelgono di restare con il congiunge perché fa comodo?!
> Sai quello che lasci ma non quello che trovi?


Scelgono a prescindere dalla storia extra. E scelgono la propria comodità, ovvio, almeno secondo me.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> da sdraiati siamo tutti alti uguali….più o meno….


In effetti. Almeno sarà comoda per il blow job senza rovinarsi le ginocchia. Guarda il lato positivo.



Venice30 ha detto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che scelgono di restare con il congiunge perché fa comodo?!
> Sai quello che lasci ma non quello che trovi?


Spesso è anche così.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> La verità è che sbagli parchetto.


L’altro giorno non si era voluto fermare nel mio. Altrimenti, magari, una nana l’avrebbe raccattata su.



Foglia ha detto:


> Scelgono a prescindere dalla storia extra. E scelgono la propria comodità, ovvio, almeno secondo me.


Alla fin della fiera vogliono ma botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dove vedi acredine? Ho solo chiesto come vanno le misurazioni.


Data la tua premessa "io non passo le giornate a misurarmi il pistolone", non è che ti stavi complimentando con me...


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scusate eh, ma con l'alto numero di divorzi in italia, non mi pare che tutti questi matrimoni poi vengano "scelti" come strada vecchia e sicura, per paura della strada nuova, visto che si parla del 48% di divorzi
> https://luce.lanazione.it/finche-di...-sposati-in-italia-e-piu-che-un-modo-di-dire/


qui viene chi nel conto costi/benefici di un divorzio per ventordicimila motivi ritiene che sia meno oneroso, non solo economicamente, restare in un matrimonio finito


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Data la tua premessa "io non passo le giornate a misurarmi il pistolone", non è che ti stavi complimentando con me...


No era un modo per dirti che abbiamo passatempi diversi. 
Io preferisco farmelo misurare, ma è solo un esempio.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In effetti. Almeno sarà comoda per il blow job senza rovinarsi le ginocchia. Guarda il lato positivo.
> Spesso è anche così.
> L’altro giorno non si era voluto fermare nel mio. Altrimenti, magari, una nana l’avrebbe raccattata su.
> Alla fin della fiera vogliono ma botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.


Non potevo…stavo correndo…


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma no. Se per esempio ci si trova al parco, dopo la scuola, chiacchierando escono fuori.


Quando portavo i miei figli al parchetto con le altre mamme e con gli altri papà, si parlava della scuola, della cena da preparare , delle attività sportive dei figli, delle vacanze cose così… non uscivano mai certi argomenti  saranno cambiati i tempi!


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non potevo…stavo correndo…


Eh bisogna scegliere: o la corsa o la nana. Altrimenti devi trovare una nana che corre.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Quando portavo i miei figli al parchetto con le altre mamme e con gli altri papà, si parlava della scuola, della cena da preparare , delle attività sportive dei figli, delle vacanze cose così… non uscivano mai certi argomenti  saranno cambiati i tempi!


Dipende. Ci sono quelle mamme, che io trovo noiose, che parlano solo di scuola, figli, e casa. Ok ci sta ma dopo un po’ anche basta. È bello anche parlare d’altro ogni tanto.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh bisogna scegliere: o la corsa o la nana. Altrimenti devi trovare una nana che corre.


o che rotola…


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> o che rotola…


Povera.


----------



## Vera (26 Maggio 2022)

Solo io evitavo i gruppetti di mamme?


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Solo io evitavo i gruppetti di mamme?


In genere pure io. Ma dipende come sono e di cosa parlano. La maggioranza hanno la puzza sotto al naso.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Solo io evitavo i gruppetti di mamme?


No anch’io, puntavo sempre le mamme che evitavano i gruppetti di mamme. E ne sono usciti risvolti interessanti.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Solo io evitavo i gruppetti di mamme?


Io sempre scelto gruppi di mamme e/o papà sempre più divertenti.


----------



## Vera (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No anch’io, puntavo sempre le mamme che evitavano i gruppetti di mamme. E ne sono usciti risvolti interessanti.


Eh, immagino


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io sempre scelto gruppi di mamme e/o papà sempre più divertenti.


Più che altro non ho mai avuto tempo di fermarmi davanti alla scuola come facevano tanti. E devo dire, per fortuna. Non mi piacciono i gossip e nemmeno le lamentele inutili.
Però, quando mia figlia andava al nido, ho conosciuto 2 mamme, durante la prima festa di Natale. Ci siamo trovate. Siamo tuttora amiche, nonostante le nostre figlie abbiano scelto strade diverse.


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Grazie al fatto che non si potevano fare assembramenti mi sono sempre evitata le mammine


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No era un modo per dirti che abbiamo passatempi diversi.
> Io preferisco farmelo misurare, ma è solo un esempio.


...come fai a capire quando una donna ci starebbe a far solo sesso, e che sarebbe interessata a te. 

Io ancora non capisco quando piaccio o quando fanno semplicemente le gatte morte.

Sono bello, ma "normalmente bello" non a livello tale di qualche mio conoscente, che provoca zoccoleggio spontaneo in molte donne.

Vuoi essere il mio maestro?

Non ho ancora ricambiato mia moglie, ma più vado avanti, più mi accorgo che dovrei farlo per me...e poi lei mi ha autorizzato, purché non sappiano concittadini e parenti (come immagino abbia fatto lei).


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> ...come fai a capire quando una donna ci starebbe a far solo sesso, e che sarebbe interessata a te.
> 
> Io ancora non capisco quando piaccio o quando fanno semplicemente le gatte morte.
> 
> ...


Lezione numero uno.
Continua le misurazioni per un paio d’anni.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È come se avessi un panino, un’altra persona lo prende e me lo mangia metà, e poi me lo rida’ indietro. Ma sticaxxi mo te lo finisci di mangiare te.


La prima cosa un minimo divertente che scrivi dopo 14500 messaggi di nulla.


----------



## Gennaro73 (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lezione numero uno.
> Continua le misurazioni per un paio d’anni.


Grazie, proprio quel che mi serviva


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io sempre scelto gruppi di mamme e/o papà sempre più divertenti.


Ce ne sono pochi. La maggior parte sono davvero noiosi.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La prima cosa un minimo divertente che scrivi dopo 14500 messaggi di nulla.


No no sicuramente te ne sarai perse altre.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Si sono d’accordo… specialmente quando non si è più tanto giovani da potersi facilmente rifare una vita, ripartire da zero… farlo a 30 anni è diverso che farlo a 50


Ma perché quando si parla di rifarsi una vita si sottintende con un’altra persona? 
ma una può cambiare vita senza ebsare a un nuovo compagno


----------



## spleen (27 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Più o meno è quello che mi ha detto in questi giorni abbiamo parlato tanto tanto fino allo sfinimento *mi ha detto che non voleva e che è successo, era vulnerabile e lui ha trovato terreno facile*. Non voglio giustificarla e non voglio prendere le sue difese ma in questo momento non me la sento di abbandonarla


E' la scusa che accampano tutti e tutte.
Poi che una pesona ci caschi una volta è comprensibile. Che instauri una relazione "per sbaglio" anche no se permetti. Le piaceva, punto.
A prescindere dalle tue di decisioni, io non accetterei le scuse farlocche che puntano sulle presunte debolezze personali, tenere in piedi una relazione extra comporta prendere delle decisioni, fare dei programmi, mentire sistematicamente.
E per andare avanti con il tuo di matrimonio sarebbe opportuno - esigere - che lei faccia quella chiarezza che adesso rifiuta di fare dentro se stessa innanzitutto. E per quanto ti riguarda la presa di coscienza che lei  - è - anche questo, è qualcuno che non conoscevi sotto questa luce.


----------



## Koala (27 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché quando si parla di rifarsi una vita si sottintende con un’altra persona?
> ma una può cambiare vita senza ebsare a un nuovo compagno


Nocciola io non ho mica detto di rifarsi una vita necessariamente con un’altra persona… ho portato l’esempio dei miei, papà ha una compagna e mia madre fa una fatica assurda a stare da sola dopo una vita insieme a lui…


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Grazie al fatto che non si potevano fare assembramenti mi sono sempre evitata le mammine


non tutto il male vien per nuocere


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che tradiscono anche se hanno una vita matrimoniale soddisfacente, e non sempre le colpe cadono sul tradito.


Guarda, gli alibi sono tanti.. uno che tradisce puo’ dirsi che lo fa  a causa di mancanze ma e’ tutto cosi relativo . Le mancanze tue possono non essere le mie.  Uno puo’ tradite perche gli manca la classica farfalla nello stomaco oppure il sesso, oppure l’essere amato…. Ma questo giustifica  l’essere insoddisfatto e avere tutte le ragioni per esserlo, ma non assolve dal tradire e parculare chi ti sta accanto ed e’ inconsapevole. Sono proprio due cose diverse. Rubare per fame e’ comunque sottrarre a chi ha faticato o investito  per produrre la merce che e’ stata sotratta.
Poi possiamo dirci che capita. .che siamo esseri umani ..ma gli alibi no, dai……


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda, gli alibi sono tanti.. uno che tradisce puo’ dirsi che lo fa  a causa di mancanze ma e’ tutto cosi relativo . Le mancanze tue possono non essere le mie.  Uno puo’ tradite perche gli manca la classica farfalla nello stomaco oppure il sesso, oppure l’essere amato…. Ma questo giustofica l’essere insoddisfatto e avere tutte le ragioni per esserlo, ma non assolve dal tradire e parculare chi ti sta accanto ed e’ inconsapevole. Sono proprio due cose diverse. Rubare per fame e’ comunque sottrarre a chi ha faticato o investito  per produrre la merce che e’ stata sotratta.
> Poi possiamo dirci che capita. .che siamo esseri umani ..ma gli alibi no, dai……


Anche io all'inizio ho cercato di dare la colpa ad un errore fatto in passato da mio marito...poi ho capito che l'ho fatto perché ho semplicemente trovato una persona che mi piaceva frequentare, conoscere, e perché no, farci l'amore...tutto qui...puro egoismo da parte mia, nient'altro...


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non tutto il male vien per nuocere


No infatti, una gioia ogni tanto


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche io all'inizio ho cercato di dare la colpa ad un errore fatto in passato da mio marito...poi ho capito che l'ho fatto perché *ho semplicemente trovato una persona che mi piaceva frequentare, conoscere, e perché no, farci l'amore...tutto qui...puro egoismo da parte mia, nient'altro...*


Può succedere. Può succedere che nel corso del matrimonio possa piacere un’altra persona.


----------



## Venice30 (28 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda, gli alibi sono tanti.. uno che tradisce puo’ dirsi che lo fa  a causa di mancanze ma e’ tutto cosi relativo . Le mancanze tue possono non essere le mie.  Uno puo’ tradite perche gli manca la classica farfalla nello stomaco oppure il sesso, oppure l’essere amato…. Ma questo giustifica  l’essere insoddisfatto e avere tutte le ragioni per esserlo, ma non assolve dal tradire e parculare chi ti sta accanto ed e’ inconsapevole. Sono proprio due cose diverse. Rubare per fame e’ comunque sottrarre a chi ha faticato o investito  per produrre la merce che e’ stata sotratta.
> Poi possiamo dirci che capita. .che siamo esseri umani ..ma gli alibi no, dai……


Io non ho cercato di trovare alibi.
Ho risposto a chi, giustificandosi per il tradimento messo in atto, hanno evidenziato le mancanze che hanno subito. 
Tuttavia, non è sempre così.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché quando si parla di rifarsi una vita si sottintende con un’altra persona?
> ma una può cambiare vita senza ebsare a un nuovo compagno


Cambiandone uno ad ogni luna sarebbe l‘ideale.


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Scusate se non ho più risposto ma ho preso questo week lungo e ne ho approfittato per andare via 4 giorni…….mi ha confessato che era solo per il brivido di fare qualcosa di nascosto, solo sesso occasionale e da quello che mi ha detto non era neanche granché allora io mi chiedo per quale motivo andare avanti due anni???? La risposta è stata che non riusciva a dire di no ma è possibile???? Il sesso non è mai mancato tra di noi anzi quando aveva la storia parallela era diversa più disinibita. Ma può essere solo questo???


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho più risposto ma ho preso questo week lungo e ne ho approfittato per andare via 4 giorni…….mi ha confessato che era solo per il brivido di fare qualcosa di nascosto, solo sesso occasionale e da quello che mi ha detto non era neanche granché allora io mi chiedo per quale motivo andare avanti due anni???? La risposta è stata che non riusciva a dire di no ma è possibile???? Il sesso non è mai mancato tra di noi anzi quando aveva la storia parallela era diversa più disinibita. Ma può essere solo questo???


Il sesso occasionale che dura due anni mi mancava. Se dura così tanto e’ perché c’è di più che del semplice sesso. Evidentemente, pur tenendoci a te, gli sarà piaciuto anche quest’altro. Botte piena e moglie ubriaca.


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il sesso occasionale che dura due anni mi mancava. Se dura così tanto e’ perché c’è di più che del semplice sesso. Evidentemente, pur tenendoci a te, gli sarà piaciuto anche quest’altro. Botte piena e moglie ubriaca.


Infatti non era solo sesso c’era qualcosa di più!!! Quello che penso io ma secondo te perché non ammette tutto questo?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho più risposto ma ho preso questo week lungo e ne ho approfittato per andare via 4 giorni…….mi ha confessato che era solo per il brivido di fare qualcosa di nascosto, solo sesso occasionale e da quello che mi ha detto non era neanche granché allora io mi chiedo per quale motivo andare avanti due anni???? La risposta è stata che non riusciva a dire di no ma è possibile???? Il sesso non è mai mancato tra di noi anzi quando aveva la storia parallela era diversa più disinibita. Ma può essere solo questo???


Probabilmente ti ha detto una serie di stronzate pensando che fossero quelle che avresti potuto tollerare.
Trovi plausibile che una saltelli su un pisello due anni in maniera occasionale?
Sesso occasionale è quello che ti capita quando esci e vai in discoteca e ti trovi a fotterti qualcuno al gabinetto o nel parcheggio.
Due anni sono più vicini a una relazione.


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti ha detto una serie di stronzate pensando che fossero quelle che avresti potuto tollerare.
> Trovi plausibile che una saltelli su un pisello due anni in maniera occasionale?
> Sesso occasionale è quello che ti capita quando esci e vai in discoteca e ti trovi a fotterti qualcuno al gabinetto o nel parcheggio.
> Due anni sono più vicini a una relazione.


Ormai l’ho beccata perché non ammettere che lo amava/ perso la testa alla fine cosa cambia? Si crea solo muro


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Infatti non era solo sesso c’era qualcosa di più!!! Quello che penso io ma secondo te perché non ammette tutto questo?


Difficile che un tradite lo ammetta.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ormai l’ho beccata perché non ammettere che lo amava/ perso la testa alla fine cosa cambia? Si crea solo muro


Cambia cambia.


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Difficile che un tradite lo ammetta.


Perché è difficile alla fine ti ho beccata cosa hai da perdere se non la fiducia?


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cambia cambia.


Cosa cambia non capisco davvero


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

E perché non crederle invece? Per occasionale magari intende che stavano in intimità una volta a settimana o al mese… magari parlavano tanto e lo preferivano al sesso… magari è iniziata per svago e si è evoluta in altro… le mie sono supposizioni ma lei non ti dirà mai nulla un po’ per vergogna un po’ per non ferirti di più… a te serve davvero sapere tutto nei minimi dettagli?


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E perché non crederle invece? Per occasionale magari intende che stavano in intimità una volta a settimana o al mese… magari parlavano tanto e lo preferivano al sesso… magari è iniziata per svago e si è evoluta in altro… le mie sono supposizioni ma lei non ti dirà mai nulla un po’ per vergogna un po’ per non ferirti di più… a te serve davvero sapere tutto nei minimi dettagli?


Purtroppo io prendo sempre di petto tutto nella vita, sono uno che affronta i problemi fino alla radice per comprenderne la motivazione, non tralascio nulla al caso. Come al lavoro ho molte aspettative e voglio che anche i miei collaboratori le abbiano è così nella sfera privata pretendo molto ma sono il primo a sacrificarmi per la famiglia non mi tirò mai indietro. Perciò si ti rispondo così ho proprio la necessità di sapere per comprendere tutto questo è se non vado fino in fondo avrò per sempre dei rimorsi per non averlo fatto.


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho più risposto ma ho preso questo week lungo e ne ho approfittato per andare via 4 giorni…….mi ha confessato che era solo per il brivido di fare qualcosa di nascosto, solo sesso occasionale e da quello che mi ha detto non era neanche granché allora io mi chiedo per quale motivo andare avanti due anni???? La risposta è stata che non riusciva a dire di no ma è possibile???? Il sesso non è mai mancato tra di noi anzi quando aveva la storia parallela era diversa più disinibita. Ma può essere solo questo???


Una occasionale voglia di c**** che dura 2 anni?
Non si rende conto della contraddizione in termini?

E una va avanti 2 anni anche "se non è un granchè"?

Apri gli occhi amico, apri gli occhi.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Perché è difficile alla fine ti ho beccata cosa hai da perdere se non la fiducia?


Uno ci prova sempre a negare. Soprattutto con te che non sembri intenzionato a mollarla in ogni caso.



Koala ha detto:


> E perché non crederle invece? Per occasionale magari intende che stavano in intimità una volta a settimana o al mese… magari parlavano tanto e lo preferivano al sesso… magari è iniziata per svago e si è evoluta in altro… le mie sono supposizioni ma lei non ti dirà mai nulla un po’ per vergogna un po’ per non ferirti di più… a te serve davvero sapere tutto nei minimi dettagli?


Ma così non è occasionale. Occasionale è quando ti viene quella persona, allora la vedi a tempo perso, senza stare lì a scervellarti. Anche all’ultimo. Ma mica dura così tanto. A me sono sempre durate poco.



spleen ha detto:


> Una occasionale voglia di c**** che dura 2 anni?
> Non si rende conto della contraddizione in termini?
> 
> E una va avanti 2 anni anche "se non è un granchè"?
> ...


Esatto. Si sarebbe già stufata dopo poco.


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Uno ci prova sempre a negare. Soprattutto con te che non sembri intenzionato a mollarla in ogni caso.


E difficile così tanto anni passati insieme tanto ricordi e poi non mi nascondo io sono innamorato perso di lei


----------



## spleen (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> E difficile così tanto anni passati insieme tanto ricordi e poi non mi nascondo io sono innamorato perso di lei


Innamorato può essere.
Ma perso anche no, se non vuoi essere trasformato in uno zerbino.


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Innamorato può essere.
> Ma perso anche no, se non vuoi essere trasformato in uno zerbino.


No zerbino mai, ho sempre dato e pretendo rispetto anche se mi rendo conto che quello che ha fatto il rispetto non sa cosa sia ne per me ne per i suoi figli!


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> E difficile così tanto anni passati insieme tanto ricordi e poi non mi nascondo io sono innamorato perso di lei


E riusciresti a stare comunque con lei anche se non prova lo stesso?


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Esatto. Si sarebbe già stufata dopo poco.


Questo è quello che dice lei perché anche dei messaggi non c’è nulla sulla amore o su frasi tenere solo scopare qui scopare la


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E riusciresti a stare comunque con lei anche se non prova lo stesso?


No se mi dice che non mi ama più chiudo nello stesso momento in cui finisce la frase


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Questo è quello che dice lei perché anche dei messaggi non c’è nulla sulla amore o su frasi tenere solo scopare qui scopare la


Sì ma ti stufi comunque a scopare con una persona per la quale non provi nulla. A meno che non sia disperata ma non mi pare.


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho più risposto ma ho preso questo week lungo e ne ho approfittato per andare via 4 giorni…….mi ha confessato che era solo per il brivido di fare qualcosa di nascosto, solo sesso occasionale e da quello che mi ha detto non era neanche granché allora io mi chiedo per quale motivo andare avanti due anni???? La risposta è stata che non riusciva a dire di no ma è possibile???? Il sesso non è mai mancato tra di noi anzi quando aveva la storia parallela era diversa più disinibita. Ma può essere solo questo???


1-sì può essere solo questo
2-no, col tipo scopava alla grande, a te dice di no pensando che ti faccia meno male
3-tua moglie è na zoccola


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No se mi dice che non mi ama più chiudo nello stesso momento in cui finisce la frase


Se ti amasse sarebbe stata con un altro per 2 anni?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Questo è quello che dice lei perché anche dei messaggi non c’è nulla sulla amore o su frasi tenere solo scopare qui scopare la


Però perdonami ma tra dirsi le paroline dolci e solo scopare ci sta una sana via di mezzo che non viene mai presa in considerazione


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1-sì può essere solo questo
> 2-no, col tipo scopava alla grande, a te dice di no pensando che ti faccia meno male
> 3-tua moglie è na zoccola


A livello di sesso posso assicurarti che abbiamo provato di tutto e di più e sempre stata molto propensa a sperimentare per quello che non riesco a comprendere può essere come dici tu che con lui ha fatto qualcosa ancora di più strong


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però perdonami ma tra dirsi le paroline dolci e solo scopare ci sta una sana via di mezzo che non viene mai presa in considerazione


Dai messaggi che ho letto non ci sta nulla di tutto questo solo scopare qui è scopare la solo cose tipo di sesso spinto ma anche con me è sempre stata così


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Purtroppo io prendo sempre di petto tutto nella vita, sono uno che affronta i problemi fino alla radice per comprenderne la motivazione, non tralascio nulla al caso. Come al lavoro ho molte aspettative e voglio che anche i miei collaboratori le abbiano è così nella sfera privata pretendo molto ma sono il primo a sacrificarmi per la famiglia non mi tirò mai indietro. Perciò si ti rispondo così ho proprio la necessità di sapere per comprendere tutto questo è se non vado fino in fondo avrò per sempre dei rimorsi per non averlo fatto.


quindi sapere che dal tipo si faceva anche inculare ti aiuterebbe?  ed in che modo?



Dave800 ha detto:


> A livello di sesso posso assicurarti che abbiamo provato di tutto e di più e sempre stata molto propensa a sperimentare per quello che non riesco a comprendere può essere come dici tu che con lui ha fatto qualcosa ancora di più strong


ma nemmeno è detto che abbiano fatto chissà quali acrobazie.  era semplicemente un altro cazzo.  e le piaceva come lui lo usava.


----------



## Warlock (29 Maggio 2022)

Il manuale del traditore sgamato dice che bisogna innanzitutto minimizzare.
E che il numero 2 è il numero perfetto. Quanti qui dentro si sono sentiti dire che era successo solo 2 volte?
Purtroppo per te questo 2 erano anni.
Sicuramente ti sta raccontando cazzate per non ferirti e per non ferire se stessa, o almeno il NOI che da quanto capito sta cercando di ricostruire.
Mettila al muro e dille che per ricostruire ci vuole fiducia e la fiducia si riconquista prima di tutto non raccontando sia a te che a lei stessa, balle.
Anche perchè se lei non scava in quello che ha fatto e perchè l'ha fatto, si rischia di sotterrare tutto sotto il tappeto. Ma in questo modo nè tu ne lei potete affrontare il problema, e a lungo andare saranno prevedibili disastri


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se ti amasse sarebbe stata con un altro per 2 anni?


A sto punto non ne sono sicuro


----------



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Purtroppo io prendo sempre di petto tutto nella vita, sono uno che affronta i problemi fino alla radice per comprenderne la motivazione, non tralascio nulla al caso. Come al lavoro ho molte aspettative e voglio che anche i miei collaboratori le abbiano è così nella sfera privata pretendo molto ma sono il primo a sacrificarmi per la famiglia non mi tirò mai indietro. Perciò si ti rispondo così ho proprio la necessità di sapere per comprendere tutto questo è se non vado fino in fondo avrò per sempre dei rimorsi per non averlo fatto.


Ciao @Dave800, comprendo questa tua esigenza, ma credo che in questo frangente tu abbia bisogno di avere pazienza. So che è difficile, questa vostra situazione non è solo "pratica", ha dei risvolti emotivi complessi. A mio modesto avviso c'è bisogno di dare tempo al tempo e man mano le risposte verranno, e potrebbero non piacerti... le relazioni si fanno in due e per capire quali problemi ci sono, se c'è la volontà di risolverli, bisogna essere in due.

Concordo con chi ti dice che due anni con la stessa persona stride con il "sesso occasionale", dipende però, secondo me, dal livello di intimità emotiva che c'era tra loro... per esperienza so che non è il tempo materiale a farti conoscere bene una persona, ma quanto si condivide quando si sta insieme, e non mi riferisco alla fisicità, quella per me è l'ultima cosa... stare insieme a qualcuno non si realizza solo nel sesso, imo...


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> A sto punto non ne sono sicuro


Perchè?  non è affatto detto che non ti consideri sempre l'uomo della sua vita.   altrimenti in 2 anni si sarebbe già allontanata.   frequentava un uomo che la faceva godere e che non le intralciava la vita familiare.   dal suo punto di vista, era in una botte di ferro.   semmai ora è lei che deve non essere sicura di quello che provi tu


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Purtroppo io prendo sempre di petto tutto nella vita, sono uno che affronta i problemi fino alla radice per comprenderne la motivazione, non tralascio nulla al caso. Come al lavoro ho molte aspettative e voglio che anche i miei collaboratori le abbiano è così nella sfera privata pretendo molto ma sono il primo a sacrificarmi per la famiglia non mi tirò mai indietro. Perciò si ti rispondo così ho proprio la necessità di sapere per comprendere tutto questo è se non vado fino in fondo avrò per sempre dei rimorsi per non averlo fatto.


Ci sta, è questione di carattere… io non vorrei sapere ad esempio, mi farebbe male e mi comporterei come tua moglie…
Comunque per rispondere ad altri va a finire che in 2 anni ci ha scopato meno di chi ha tradito solo un mese… dipende davvero dal tipo di rapporto secondo me


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ci sta, è questione di carattere… io non vorrei sapere ad esempio, mi farebbe male e mi comporterei come tua moglie…
> Comunque per rispondere ad altri va a finire che in 2 anni ci ha scopato meno di chi ha tradito solo un mese… dipende davvero dal tipo di rapporto secondo me


non credo sia una questione quantitativa.   potevano anche farlo tutti i giorni, se era una questione tipo trip fottidelico invece che psichedelico.

è la possibile prospettiva di un futuro insieme che poteva fare la differenza.  o se era veramente e solo la condivisione di una bolla.

Però Dave dice di aver recuperato una caterva di messaggi, quindi si sarà già fatto un'idea a che livello di profondità erano giunti i 2 amanti


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Infatti non era solo sesso c’era qualcosa di più!!! Quello che penso io ma secondo te perché non ammette tutto questo?


Due anni di sesso occasionale mi sembra un po’ difficile da credere. Io per sesso occasionale intendo uno/una con cui fai sesso e poi si sparisce, magari lo si fa più di una volta ma non dura due anni. Due anni è una relazione che può essere anche basata sul sesso ma pur sempre relazione e’
sicuramente ti racconta questa cosa perché non vuole ferirti più di quello che ha già fatto. Posso comprendere la tua voglia di sapere per poter poi decidere cosa fare.
Ma nel momento che lei ti ha detto che era occasionale tu cosa le hai ribadito? Le hai detto che non le credevi?


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo sia una questione quantitativa.   potevano anche farlo tutti i giorni, se era una questione tipo trip fottidelico invece che psichedelico.
> 
> è la possibile prospettiva di un futuro insieme che poteva fare la differenza.  o se era veramente e solo la condivisione di una bolla.
> 
> Però Dave dice di aver recuperato una caterva di messaggi, quindi si sarà già fatto un'idea a che livello di profondità erano giunti i 2 amanti


Dice che nei messaggi non c’era niente di troppo amoroso… 
@Dave800 come hai recuperato i messaggi?


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Dice che nei messaggi non c’era niente di troppo amoroso…
> @Dave800 come hai recuperato i messaggi?


da un certo punto di vista, meglio.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> A livello di sesso posso assicurarti che abbiamo provato di tutto e di più e sempre stata molto propensa a sperimentare per quello che non riesco a comprendere può essere come dici tu che *con lui ha fatto qualcosa ancora di più strong*


Magari è uno sadomaso.



Dave800 ha detto:


> Dai messaggi che ho letto non ci sta nulla di tutto questo solo scopare qui è scopare la solo cose tipo di sesso spinto ma anche con me è sempre stata così


Evidentemente voleva un pisello diverso.



Dave800 ha detto:


> A sto punto non ne sono sicuro


Appunto.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho più risposto ma ho preso questo week lungo e ne ho approfittato per andare via 4 giorni…….mi ha confessato che era solo per il brivido di fare qualcosa di nascosto, solo sesso occasionale e da quello che mi ha detto non era neanche granché allora io mi chiedo per quale motivo andare avanti due anni???? La risposta è stata che non riusciva a dire di no ma è possibile???? Il sesso non è mai mancato tra di noi anzi quando aveva la storia parallela era diversa più disinibita. Ma può essere solo questo???


Io al sesso occasionale che dura due anni ci credo, visto che l’ho fatto anche io, per occasionale presumo lei intenda che quando avevano l’occasione la coglievano, ma il sesso le piaceva altrimenti certo che avrebbe saputo dirgli di no, il sesso con te non c’entra nulla, probabilmente lui la faceva sentire in modo diverso da te, forse si sentiva anche un po’ data per scontata


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ci sta, è questione di carattere… io non vorrei sapere ad esempio, mi farebbe male e mi comporterei come tua moglie…
> Comunque per rispondere ad altri *va a finire che in 2 anni ci ha scopato meno di chi ha tradito solo un mese… dipende davvero dal tipo di rapporto secondo me*


Beh ma non penso che giocassero a carte.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io per sesso occasionale intendo uno/una con cui fai sesso e poi si sparisce, magari lo si fa più di una volta ma non dura due anni.


Infatti è così.


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh ma non penso che giocassero a carte.


Che palle etta, che palle!!! Tu col gestore tutte le volte che ti sei vista ci hai solo scopato e via… io ad esempio ci sono state volte (tante) che ci siamo visti e abbiamo semplicemente parlato… dipende come la imposti e cosa cerchi…


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti è così.


Ma è così per te, per Regina anche per altre X persone ma non è detto che sia la certezza universale…


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

Uu signuur, Koala hai fatto sta domanda non so quante volte.
Se tuo marito o la moglie vi vogliono scoprire, ci riescono anche senza recuperare i messaggi.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Che palle etta, che palle!!! *Tu col gestore tutte le volte che ti sei vista ci hai solo scopato e via…* io ad esempio ci sono state volte (tante) che ci siamo visti e abbiamo semplicemente parlato… dipende come la imposti e cosa cerchi…


Se ne sei convinta tu. Quindi io non posso fare affermazioni su persone che conosco ma tu su di me sì? Soprattutto perché non è assolutamente vero. In primis c’è dialogo. E tanto anche.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

La moglie di Dave, sta cercando solo di banalizzare il tutto. 
Solo sesso e basta.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma è così per te, per Regina anche per altre X persone ma non è detto che sia la certezza universale…


Scusa tu cosa intendi per sesso occasionale? Perché a me duravano davvero poco.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> La moglie di Dave, sta cercando solo di banalizzare il tutto.
> Solo sesso e basta.


Bisogna vedere se sia vero poi.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se sia vero poi.


Lo può sapere solo lei e stai per certa che lei la verità non la dirà mai.


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se ne sei convinta tu. Quindi io non posso fare affermazioni su persone che conosco ma tu su di me sì? Soprattutto perché non è assolutamente vero. In primis c’è dialogo. E tanto anche.


Riporto quello che dici tu


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Scusa tu cosa intendi per sesso occasionale? Perché a me duravano davvero poco.


Per me il sesso non è mai occasionale, non ho mai scopato una persona appena conosciuta e non giudico chi lo fa…


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Scusa tu cosa intendi per sesso occasionale? Perché a me duravano davvero poco.


Sesso occasionale è sesso accasionale. 
Lo dice la parola, nulla di complicato. 
Ci si vede, si scopa e ciao. 
Alcune volte dura una notte, altre volte dura di più, ma tutto inzia e termina nella camera da letto.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Lo può sapere solo lei e stai per certa che lei la verità non la dirà mai.


Questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Sesso occasionale è sesso accasionale.
> Lo dice la parola, nulla di complicato.
> Ci si vede, si scopa e ciao.
> Alcune volte dura una notte, altre volte dura di più, ma tutto inzia e termina nella camera da letto.


Se invece che sesso occasionale avesse detto sesso sporadico avrebbe probabilmente detto la stessa cosa, probabilmente la frequenza non era regolare, in ogni caso le piaceva




Koala ha detto:


> Per me il sesso non è mai occasionale, non ho mai scopato una persona appena conosciuta e non giudico chi lo fa…


Io uguale


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Riporto quello che dici tu


Allora ti eri persa dei pezzi. Non ho mai scritto di scoparci e via. Non ci starei nemmeno insieme se così fosse.



Koala ha detto:


> Per me il sesso non è mai occasionale, non ho mai scopato una persona appena conosciuta e non giudico chi lo fa…


A me è successo parecchie volte. Ma ora come ora non lo farei più. Non ti lascia nulla.



Venice30 ha detto:


> Sesso occasionale è sesso accasionale.
> Lo dice la parola, nulla di complicato.
> Ci si vede, si scopa e ciao.
> Alcune volte dura una notte, altre volte dura di più, ma tutto inzia e termina nella camera da letto.


Che brutto però così.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me è successo parecchie volte. Ma ora come ora non lo farei più. Non ti lascia nulla.


Etta ma indicativamente quanti cazzi hai preso? Un centinaio?


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che brutto però così.


Ognuno fa quello che vuole. Lo hai fatto anche tu. No?


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se invece che sesso occasionale avesse detto sesso sporadico avrebbe probabilmente detto la stessa cosa, probabilmente la frequenza non era regolare, in ogni caso le piaceva
> 
> 
> 
> Io uguale


Non è tanto la frequenza. Due possono anche avere una bella relazione però non avere tente occasioni per scopare.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Etta ma indicativamente quanti cazzi hai preso? Un centinaio?


Vabbè mo non esagerare. Tanti però.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se invece che sesso occasionale avesse detto sesso sporadico avrebbe probabilmente detto la stessa cosa, probabilmente la frequenza non era regolare, in ogni caso le piaceva


Beh per durare due anni, tanto accasionale non era. 
Una donna, ha una relazione così da più di 4 anni.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ognuno fa quello che vuole. Lo hai fatto anche tu. No?


Infatti non credo lo rifarei. Ora come ora sicuro no. Forse per quello che dopo la separazione ho avuto solo il prof.e il g.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è tanto la frequenza. Due possono anche avere una bella relazione però non avere tente occasioni per scopare.


Appunto che il sesso potrebbe essere definito occasionale
Con lo sposato ci sentivamo tutti i giorni ma scopavsmo quando c’era occasione 


Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè mo non esagerare. Tanti però.


Quantifica tanti più o meno
Se lo sai


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Beh per durare due anni, tanto accasionale non era.
> Una donna, ha una relazione così da più di 4 anni.


Perché non può esserlo scusa? Ci si vede quando c’è l’occasione, magari capita una volta al mese o due volte l’anno, quella persona ti piace ma non “rischi” troppo


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora ti eri persa dei pezzi. Non ho mai scritto di scoparci e via. Non ci starei nemmeno insieme se così fosse.


Non mi sono persa pezzi… un conto è chattare e un altro è vedersi per un paio d’ore anche solo per parlare… voi vi siete visti per una colazione, per come sei fatta tu se ci fossero state altre occasioni le avresti sta raccontate, quindi pezzi non me ne sono persa… voi avete giusto il tempo per scopare perché lui è sotto stretta sorveglianza e ci sta… avete impostato il rapporto sul vedervi=scopare


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Perché non può esserlo scusa? Ci si vede quando c’è l’occasione, magari capita una volta al mese o due volte l’anno, quella persona ti piace ma non “rischi” troppo


Ho trovato qualcuno che la pensa come me, sono meno sola


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Perché non può esserlo scusa? Ci si vede quando c’è l’occasione, magari capita una volta al mese o due volte l’anno, quella persona ti piace ma non “rischi” troppo


Due volte l'anno è davvero poco. 
Potrei capire più una volta al mese, ci sta. Quando puoi, tra i vari impegni. 
Quando dico che non era solo sesso occasionale,  è perché  due anni non sono pochi eh, quindi solo ed esclusivamente sesso non era, per ritornare vuol dire che ti piaceva, c'era feeling. Altrimenti finiva molto prima.


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Due volte l'anno è davvero poco.
> Potrei capire più una volta al mese, ci sta. Quando puoi, tra i vari impegni.
> Quando dico che non era solo sesso occasionale,  è perché  due anni non sono pochi eh, quindi solo ed esclusivamente sesso non era, per ritornare vuol dire che ti piaceva, c'era feeling. Altrimenti finiva molto prima.


Feeling sessuale sicuramente o avranno fatto sesso 6 volte (esempio) e avevano complicità nello scambiarsi opinioni


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

Omicron io non sto parlando  della frequenza,  ma del fatto che anche se vai a letto 1 volta ogni 3 mesi per due anni, con un altro, rischi lo stesso il matrimonio e che se continui, per 2/3/4 anni non è SOLO SESSO.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ho trovato qualcuno che la pensa come me, sono meno sola


La penso come te perché mi ci sono ritrovata 


Venice30 ha detto:


> Due volte l'anno è davvero poco.
> Potrei capire più una volta al mese, ci sta. Quando puoi, tra i vari impegni.
> Quando dico che non era solo sesso occasionale,  è perché  due anni non sono pochi eh, quindi solo ed esclusivamente sesso non era, per ritornare vuol dire che ti piaceva, c'era feeling. Altrimenti finiva molto prima.


Ma infatti ho scritto che il sesso le piaceva altrimenti avrebbe detto di no, però quanto stavo con lo sposato in un periodo ci siamo visti due volte la settimana, poi non avevamo occasione e ci siamo visti una volta al mese, ma siamo andati avanti due anni anche noi



Venice30 ha detto:


> Omicron io non sto parlando  della frequenza,  ma del fatto che anche se vai a letto 1 volta ogni 3 mesi per due anni, con un altro, rischi lo stesso il matrimonio e che se continui, per 2/3/4 anni non è SOLO SESSO.


Non è che deve essere per forza amore


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non è che deve essere per forza amore


Non ho parlato di amore infatti. 
C'è anche affetto, sintonia mentale, infatuazione tutto quello che vuoi. Non per forza amore ma non per forza solo sesso.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Maggio 2022)

Comunque se vostro marito vi beccasse si chiederebbe quanto ce l'ha lungo l'altro, e quanto vi ha fatto godere più di lui.

Ma questo topic ha ancora un autore o è sparito anche questo?


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di amore infatti.
> C'è anche affetto, sintonia mentale, infatuazione tutto quello che vuoi. Non per forza amore ma non per forza solo sesso.


Avete discusso voi fino ad ora sul termine sesso occasionale visto solo come il sesso nel parcheggio della discoteca con uno sconosciuto, ho solo scritto che il termine poteva essere associato ad una frequenza limitata all’occasione per divertirsi senza troppi sbattimenti 
Io ho detto subito che il sesso le piaceva o non sarebbe durata due anni e che sicuramente il tipo le dava delle emozioni diverse dal marito, visto che lui insisteva sull’ottima frequenza sessuale all’interno del matrimonio 


Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque se vostro marito vi beccasse si chiederebbe quanto ce l'ha lungo l'altro, e quanto vi ha fatto godere più di lui.
> 
> Ma questo topic ha ancora un autore o è sparito anche questo?


Si ma appunto sarebbe un ridurre il tutto alla ginnastica da letto e non al milione di variabili che possono esserci in una relazione


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma appunto sarebbe un ridurre il tutto alla ginnastica da letto e non al milione di variabili che possono esserci in una relazione


Esatto


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Omicron io non sto parlando  della frequenza,  ma del fatto che anche se vai a letto 1 volta ogni 3 mesi per due anni, con un altro, rischi lo stesso il matrimonio e che se continui, per 2/3/4 anni non è SOLO SESSO.


Il matrimonio lo rischi anche se chatti soltanto con un’altra persona… anche questo dipende dalla persona che hai di fianco… come dice omicron ci sono milioni di variabili


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Avete discusso voi fino ad ora sul termine sesso occasionale visto solo come il sesso nel parcheggio della discoteca con uno sconosciuto, ho solo scritto che il termine poteva essere associato ad una frequenza limitata all’occasione per divertirsi senza troppi sbattimenti
> Io ho detto subito che il sesso le piaceva o non sarebbe durata due anni e che sicuramente il tipo le dava delle emozioni diverse dal marito, visto che lui insisteva sull’ottima frequenza sessuale all’interno del matrimonio


Non ho detto che si limita al parcheggio da discoteca. 
Tu con l'amante sposato ci andavi anche a mangiare?


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Non ho detto che si limita al parcheggio da discoteca.
> Tu con l'amante sposato ci andavi anche a mangiare?


Si certo che ci andavo, abbiamo fatto anche solo colazione al bar insieme se non c’era tempo per fare altro


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si certo che ci andavo, abbiamo fatto anche solo colazione al bar insieme se non c’era tempo per fare altro


Questa è una storia, non tanto solo sesso occasionale.. Per te e per lui può essere così, non per la moglie


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2022)

Le variabili cosa  cambiano?  Alla fine sempre a 90 si metteva .
Una cosa è avere unamico/a con cui confrontarsi un'altra cosa è darsi al fitness da camera


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

Per la moglie sta solo banalizzando il tutto, come fanno tutti del resto.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Questa è una storia, non tanto solo sesso occasionale.. Per te e per lui può essere così, non per la moglie


Mah… lui mi piaceva, io piacevo a lui, stavamo bene insieme e il sesso era ottimo, niente amore o struggimenti, ci vedevamo quando potevamo, era sporadico se non ti piace dire occasionale 
Poi io ho fatto un’ipotesi di quello che avrebbe potuto intendere la moglie 


oriente70 ha detto:


> Le variabili cosa  cambiano?  Alla fine sempre a 90 si metteva .
> Una cosa è avere unamico/a con cui confrontarsi un'altra cosa è darsi al fitness da camera


Le variabili sono tante, magari quella persona ha un modo di guardarti che ti fa sentire un brivido ma per starci insieme non lo vorresti neanche fritto


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le variabili sono tante, magari quella persona ha un modo di guardarti che ti fa sentire un brivido ma per starci insieme non lo vorresti neanche fritto


Questo è vero


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah… lui mi piaceva, io piacevo a lui, stavamo bene insieme e il sesso era ottimo, niente amore o struggimenti, ci vedevamo quando potevamo, era sporadico se non ti piace dire occasionale
> Poi io ho fatto un’ipotesi di quello che avrebbe potuto intendere la moglie
> 
> Le variabili sono tante, magari quella persona ha un modo di guardarti che ti fa sentire un brivido ma per starci insieme non lo vorresti neanche fritto


Se senti i brividi ti copri non trombi  Con un partner che ti aspetta a casa ... 
Poi se ti piace il fresco è un'altra cosa


----------



## Marjanna (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Per la moglie sta solo banalizzando il tutto, come fanno tutti del resto.


Ma in parte è così, se metti una coppia che sta insieme da decenni VS qualche scopata.

Poi lato tradito, come nel caso di @Dave800, se fai la scoperta su vari messaggini, non è proprio immediato capire che, per quanto ci si possa girare intorno, hai letto quattro puttanate.


----------



## Mir (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho più risposto ma ho preso questo week lungo e ne ho approfittato per andare via 4 giorni…….mi ha confessato che era solo per il brivido di fare qualcosa di nascosto, solo sesso occasionale e da quello che mi ha detto non era neanche granché allora io mi chiedo per quale motivo andare avanti due anni???? La risposta è stata che non riusciva a dire di no ma è possibile???? Il sesso non è mai mancato tra di noi anzi quando aveva la storia parallela era diversa più disinibita. Ma può essere solo questo???


Ciao Dave, la verità è che tua moglie come la gran parte di chi ha tradito una volta scoperti tende a minimizzare quanto accaduto omettendo di prendere fino in fondo le proprie responsabilità e cercando, proprio minimizzando, di ottenere il perdono del partner ufficiale senza capire che anche se fosse, così facendo, non potranno mai ottenere un perdono vero e sincero proprio perché basato su fatti incompleti o addirittura completamente inventati....
Il consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di prenderti veramente il tempo per valutare e decidere se valga veramente la pena provare a  perdonare partendo dal presupposto che per te sarà  comunque un percorso emotivo veramente lungo e duro e soprattutto senza certezze di riuscita nonostante tutta la tua buona volontà.... quindi ti consiglio di non bere le sue menzogne solo perché in questo momento ti potrebbero alleviare il dolore, hai il diritto di sapere la verità e pretendi di conoscerla ( anche se veramente tutta non la saprai mai ..) il più possibile perché solo così avrai gli elementi per capire se ne valga veramente la pena cimentarsi in questo percorso...


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2022)

Vado a farmi un giretto al fresco  così proverò dei brividi mi scaldera lei


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se senti i brividi ti copri non trombi  Con un partner che ti aspetta a casa ...
> Poi se ti piace il fresco è un'altra cosa


No no a me piace il caldo  ma non siamo tutti uguali, allo sposato piace ancora adesso il freddo a 55 anni, magari uno vuole solo provare la punta e poi ti piace


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quantifica tanti più o meno
> Se lo sai


Ma intendi anche senza penetrazione?


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non mi sono persa pezzi… un conto è chattare e un altro è vedersi per un paio d’ore anche solo per parlare… voi vi siete visti per una colazione, per come sei fatta tu se ci fossero state altre occasioni le avresti sta raccontate, quindi pezzi non me ne sono persa… voi avete giusto il tempo per scopare perché lui è sotto stretta sorveglianza e ci sta… avete impostato il rapporto sul vedervi=scopare


Non solo. Ci siamo visti anche altre volte senza scopare. Prima di partire, al ponte del 25 Aprile, siamo stati a coccolarci e a parlare sul divano ( dopo che la mia amica era partita ). Oppure un altro giorno mi aveva scritto perché era all’ortofrutta sotto casa mia ( la moglie era voluta andare in un altro supermercato ) e così ci siamo visti qualche minuto. E avevamo parlato e basta. Direi che ti sei persa dei pezzi eccome. Poi ovvio che se ci vediamo poco, quelle volte che ne abbiamo la possibilità scopiamo, mi sembra anche logico.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma intendi anche senza penetrazione?


Io ti ho chiesto quanto cazzi hai preso


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ti ho chiesto quanto cazzi hai preso


Verso la 30ina.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Verso la 30ina.


Complimenti 
Poi dici che non trovi chi ti piace e a cui piaci


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non solo. Ci siamo visti anche altre volte senza scopare. Prima di partire, al ponte del 25 Aprile, siamo stati a coccolarci e a parlare sul divano ( dopo che la mia amica era partita ). Oppure un altro giorno mi aveva scritto perché era all’ortofrutta sotto casa mia ( la moglie era voluta andare in un altro supermercato ) e così ci siamo visti qualche minuto. E avevamo parlato e basta. Direi che ti sei persa dei pezzi eccome. Poi ovvio che se ci vediamo poco, quelle volte che ne abbiamo la possibilità scopiamo, mi sembra anche logico.


Logico per te sempre… è capitato a noi di vederci anche un’ora, averne la possibilità e non averlo fatto… siamo sempre la, giri e rigiri è tutto soggettivo


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Complimenti
> Poi dici che non trovi chi ti piace e a cui piaci


Vabbè la quantità di cazzi presi non fa la persona… i problemi sono altri ed evidenti


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Complimenti
> Poi dici che non trovi chi ti piace e a cui piaci


Sì ma con molti poi finiva lì. La questione di piacersi esteticamente è il meno. Ma non c’è solo quello.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Logico per te sempre… è capitato a noi di vederci anche un’ora, averne la possibilità e non averlo fatto… siamo sempre la, giri e rigiri è tutto soggettivo


Ma anche a noi eh. Il 25 Aprile eravamo in casa soli. Eppure non abbiamo scopato. Poi vabbè io scoperei sempre ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Vabbè la quantità di cazzi presi non fa la persona… i problemi sono altri ed evidenti


però è un discreto indicatore per capire quanti scemi ci stanno a giro


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Vabbè la quantità di cazzi presi non fa la persona… i problemi sono altri ed evidenti


Ovviamente includevo anche le storie serie.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Verso la 30ina.


Sei stata con 30 uomini e con nessuno di loro sei riuscita a creare una relazione, stabile e alla luce del sole?


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> però è un discreto indicatore per capire quanti scemi ci stanno a giro


Eh milano è grande


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Eh milano è grande


toccherà tirare su un muro ed isolarla dal mondo civilizzato


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> toccherà tirare su un muro ed isolarla dal mondo civilizzato


O lasciarla in versilia


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Allora da quello che dice lei era solo sesso è solo in ufficio mi ha detto per al Max 15/20 min pausa caffè 30 min non poteva assentarsi di più! Ho fatto richiesta di avere i tabulati degli orari di entrambi è effettivamente non si sono mai assentati oltre l’orario di ufficio perciò rischi tutta la tua vita per 20 min di scopata????  Messaggi non c’è nulla di amarsi o di vivere insieme solo e ripeto scopare qui scopare così, facciamo questo facciamo quello ma tutte cose già fatte con me è quello che non comprendo non ha fatto nulla di così estremo! Non per vantarmi ma a livello di dimensioni o come usarlo sono fortunato xcio non c’entrano nulla forse lo usava meglio o era più presa a livello mentale, può essere che con la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto?


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma con molti poi finiva lì. La questione di piacersi esteticamente è il meno. Ma non c’è solo quello.


Direi che con tutti sia finita lì… 


Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora da quello che dice lei era solo sesso è solo in ufficio mi ha detto per al Max 15/20 min pausa caffè 30 min non poteva assentarsi di più! Ho fatto richiesta di avere i tabulati degli orari di entrambi è effettivamente non si sono mai assentati oltre l’orario di ufficio perciò rischi tutta la tua vita per 20 min di scopata????  Messaggi non c’è nulla di amarsi o di vivere insieme solo e ripeto scopare qui scopare così, facciamo questo facciamo quello ma tutte cose già fatte con me è quello che non comprendo non ha fatto nulla di così estremo! Non per vantarmi ma a livello di dimensioni o come usarlo sono fortunato xcio non c’entrano nulla forse lo usava meglio o era più presa a livello mentale, può essere che con la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto?


Tu continui a ridurre tutto al sesso
Quindi dovresti essere contento


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Sei stata con 30 uomini e con nessuno di loro sei riuscita a creare una relazione, stabile e alla luce del sole?


Ma se avevo appena scritto sopra che erano inclusi anche quelli seri.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Eh milano è grande


Mica tutti di Milano erano.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora da quello che dice lei era solo sesso è solo in ufficio mi ha detto per al Max 15/20 min pausa caffè 30 min non poteva assentarsi di più! Ho fatto richiesta di avere i tabulati degli orari di entrambi è effettivamente non si sono mai assentati oltre l’orario di ufficio perciò rischi tutta la tua vita per 20 min di scopata????  Messaggi non c’è nulla di amarsi o di vivere insieme solo e ripeto scopare qui scopare così, facciamo questo facciamo quello ma tutte cose già fatte con me è quello che non comprendo non ha fatto nulla di così estremo! Non per vantarmi ma a livello di dimensioni o come usarlo sono fortunato xcio non c’entrano nulla forse lo usava meglio o era più presa a livello mentale, può essere che con la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto?


Scusa ma tu conosci la routine giornaliera di tua moglie? H24? 
Non ha giorni liberi?


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> O lasciarla in versilia


Magari. Ci farei la firma.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

Questo sesso sfrenato lo facevano nei 20 minuti di pausa caffè???


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> può essere che con la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto?


Non credo. Semplicemente era la “novità”.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Direi che con tutti sia finita lì…


Direi proprio di no. Con molti ci sono stata insieme ufficialmente. Tra cui il padre di mia figlia.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no. Con molti ci sono stata insieme ufficialmente. Tra cui il padre di mia figlia.


Si ma scusa… in circa 15 anni 30 uomini… hai una bella media


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Questo sesso sfrenato lo facevano nei 20 minuti di pausa caffè???





Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu conosci la routine giornaliera di tua moglie? H24?
> Non ha giorni liberi?


Io più che altro vorrei capire come mai gli abbiano dato gli orari di entrata e uscita senza battere ciglio


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu conosci la routine giornaliera di tua moglie? H24?
> Non ha giorni liberi?


Si che ha giorni liberi ma è tutto programmato abbiamo dei ritmi abbastanza strong e dai messaggi non si sono mai visti fuori dall’ufficio


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io più che altro vorrei capire come mai gli abbiano dato gli orari di entrata e uscita senza battere ciglio


Sono abbastanza influente


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma scusa… in circa 15 anni 30 uomini… hai una bella media


Perché magari se ne andavano e poi ne conoscevo un altro.


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Questo sesso sfrenato lo facevano nei 20 minuti di pausa caffè???


Si purtroppo


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> O lasciarla in versilia


no no, niente inquinamenti


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza influente


E i messaggi anche lei era una di quelle che non cancellava?


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora da quello che dice lei era solo sesso è solo in ufficio mi ha detto per al Max 15/20 min pausa caffè 30 min non poteva assentarsi di più! Ho fatto richiesta di avere i tabulati degli orari di entrambi è effettivamente non si sono mai assentati oltre l’orario di ufficio perciò rischi tutta la tua vita per 20 min di scopata????  Messaggi non c’è nulla di amarsi o di vivere insieme solo e ripeto scopare qui scopare così, facciamo questo facciamo quello ma tutte cose già fatte con me è quello che non comprendo non ha fatto nulla di così estremo! Non per vantarmi ma a livello di dimensioni o come usarlo sono fortunato xcio non c’entrano nulla forse lo usava meglio o era più presa a livello mentale, può essere che con la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto?


io solo a leggere sta cosa ti avrei incornato con una squadra di football americano, comprese le riserve


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza influente


Ah ecco perché commetti reati penali senza paura


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché magari se ne andavano e poi ne conoscevo un altro.


E poi non ti entra la coppetta? Un cazzo è più grande


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah ecco perché commetti reati penali senza paura


lui e chi si lascia “influenzare”…

anche nell’altro forum si aprì un’accesa discussione sull’argomento e niente per la stragrande maggioranza il fine giustifica i mezzi sempre


----------



## ologramma (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora da quello che dice lei era solo sesso è solo in ufficio mi ha detto per al Max 15/20 min pausa caffè 30 min non poteva assentarsi di più! Ho fatto richiesta di avere i tabulati degli orari di entrambi è effettivamente non si sono mai assentati oltre l’orario di ufficio perciò rischi tutta la tua vita per 20 min di scopata????  Messaggi non c’è nulla di amarsi o di vivere insieme solo e ripeto scopare qui scopare così, facciamo questo facciamo quello ma tutte cose già fatte con me è quello che non comprendo non ha fatto nulla di così estremo! Non per vantarmi ma a livello di dimensioni o come usarlo sono fortunato xcio non c’entrano nulla forse lo usava meglio o era più presa a livello mentale, può essere che con la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto?


Scrivo ora dopo aver letto qualcosa ,Dave se posso fare o dire una mia riflessione sulla tua vicenda ,non credere a tutto quelche ti dice ,perché se la cosa , cioè tradimento ,non era solo sesso  c'è stato un coinvolgimento emotivo bello e buono condito anche da sesso adrenalinico .
Tua moglie non vuole ammetterlo per ammorbidire cosa lei ha fatto  ,ora sta a te trarre conclusioni dato che lei minimizzando l'accaduto .
Sai in tutti questi anni ho visto e capito che donne e uomini cercano anche soddifazione sessuale fuori dal  matrimonio,altri lo pensano ma non lo fanno ,oppure si soddisfano da soli ,quindi tua moglie rientra nel primo caso ti ha detto male


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io solo a leggere sta cosa ti avrei incornato con una squadra di football americano, comprese le riserve


Non ho capito il motivo?


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E i messaggi anche lei era una di quelle che non cancellava?


No cancellava tutto almeno pensava…..


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No cancellava tutto almeno pensava…..


Quindi li hai recuperati tu tramite app… almeno quelle so legali?


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Quindi li hai recuperati tu tramite app… almeno quelle so legali?


Si non è legale e lei non sa nulla…… non posso neanche minimante raccontarlo perlomeno non adesso


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non credo. Semplicemente era la “novità”.


Ma da quello che ho letto Etta hai un po’ di esperienza, allora non è possibile 20min solo sesso era presa mentalmente?


----------



## patroclo (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora da quello che dice lei era solo sesso è solo in ufficio mi ha detto per al Max 15/20 min pausa caffè 30 min non poteva assentarsi di più! Ho fatto richiesta di avere i tabulati degli orari di entrambi è effettivamente non si sono mai assentati oltre l’orario di ufficio perciò rischi tutta la tua vita per 20 min di scopata????  Messaggi non c’è nulla di amarsi o di vivere insieme solo e ripeto scopare qui scopare così, facciamo questo facciamo quello ma tutte cose già fatte con me è quello che non comprendo non ha fatto nulla di così estremo! Non per vantarmi ma a livello di dimensioni o come usarlo sono fortunato xcio non c’entrano nulla forse lo usava meglio o era più presa a livello mentale, può essere che con la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto?


Giusto per non fare la figura del coglione, intendo con tua moglie, non le devi assolutamente credere, devi solo decidere se:
- vale la pena stare con lei? quindi parlale chiaro in chiave futura
- non vale la pena stare ancora insieme? mollala

Tutto questo infarcimento di particolari e dettagli, dopo due anni, mi sembra una vera presa per il culo che non fornisce più chiarezza e trovo offensiva nei confronti di qualsiasi intelligenza ( almeno media)


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> lui e chi si lascia “influenzare”…
> 
> anche nell’altro forum si aprì un’accesa discussione sull’argomento e niente per la stragrande maggioranza il fine giustifica i mezzi sempre


Parliamo di reati penali eh… perché se poi sua moglie decide di lasciarlo e lo denuncia poi son fatti suoi, tradire non è corretto ma non è un reato


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E poi non ti entra la coppetta? Un cazzo è più grande


Il caxxo e’ dritto.


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Parliamo di reati penali eh… perché se poi sua moglie decide di lasciarlo e lo denuncia poi son fatti suoi, tradire non è corretto ma non è un reato


Esatto… ma ti ripeto ci fu chi disse che il fine giustifica i mezzi


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> *Mi sono accorto di un cambiamento in lei con vestiti più sexy ci teneva di più all’immagine *


Non posso leggere 41 pagine.
Ma questo post mi sembra significativo.
Non le interessa l’altro, ma sentirsi diversa.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ma da quello che ho letto Etta hai un po’ di esperienza, allora non è possibile 20min solo sesso era presa mentalmente?


Probabilmente il tempo a disposizione era solo quello.


----------



## Vera (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Scusate se non ho più risposto ma ho preso questo week lungo e ne ho approfittato per andare via 4 giorni…….mi ha confessato che era solo per il brivido di fare qualcosa di nascosto, solo sesso occasionale e da quello che mi ha detto non era neanche granché allora io mi chiedo per quale motivo andare avanti due anni???? La risposta è stata che non riusciva a dire di no ma è possibile???? Il sesso non è mai mancato tra di noi anzi quando aveva la storia parallela era diversa più disinibita. Ma può essere solo questo???


Lei in questo momento per pararsi il culo può dirti qualsiasi cosa. 
Sta a te decidere cosa vuoi fare. 
Resetti tutto, la perdoni e vai avanti senza continuare a farti domande. Oppure tronchi.


----------



## Ulisse (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Quindi li hai recuperati tu tramite app… almeno quelle so legali?


ormai sei in paranoia. E' evidente 

Tutto, o parte, si può sempre recuperare.
Mettiti l'animo in pace.
Ovviamente, il quanto, dipende delle leggerezze commesse dal traditore (chat archiviate, spostamenti tracciabili, assenza prolungate, pagamenti con carta di credito,...) 
e dipende dalla caparbietà che ha l'altro di scavare, dalle competenze che ha e non per ultimo, dai soldi che vuole spendere perchè sia software che altre cose hanno un costo.

Il problema è che al tradito non serve per forza recuperare tutto ma basta poco per avere la dimostrazione di quanto i suoi sospetti fossero fondati.
Ricostruire una scopata, anche se ne erano 10, ormai ti mette spalle al muro perchè scoperto.
Poi inizia il valzer delle ammissioni parziali, delle minimizzazioni ma ormai il vaso l'ha scoperchiato.


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ormai sei in paranoia. E' evidente
> 
> Tutto, o parte, si può sempre recuperare.
> Mettiti l'animo in pace.
> ...


questo lo so ma non è così evidente dimenticare o cancellare tutto come un colpo di spugna


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il caxxo e’ dritto.


Mmmmhhhh… no, ne ho visto di belli curvi 


Koala ha detto:


> Esatto… ma ti ripeto ci fu chi disse che il fine giustifica i mezzi


ah ci credo, io non avevo fatto niente e mi incazzai come una iena quando scoprii di essere stata seguita


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> questo lo so ma non è così evidente dimenticare o cancellare tutto come un colpo di spugna


Figurati! 
Ci vogliono anni.
Quando entrai nel forum da tradita mi dissero due anni. Mi sembrò una enormità. Ci ho messo di più.
Ma dipende dalla tua capacità di non vedere il tradimento come un fatto personale. 
Lo so che sembra assurdo. Ma non è una cosa che il traditore fa contro il tradito, lo fa per sé, indipendentemente dal tradito.
È già brutto così.


----------



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> questo lo so ma non è così evidente dimenticare o cancellare tutto come un colpo di spugna


Nessuno ti sta dicendo di dimenticare tutto, credo che sia impossibile... credo che tu abbia bisogno di capire come ti senti, a parte il voler ulteriori particolari per capire come sistemare la situazione, in fondo non è che ti servano più di tanto... se decidi di andare avanti con il matrimonio prendi una strada, e magari pian piano con tua moglie chiarirete tutto, se decidi che il rapporto non si può recuperare, prendi un'altra strada...


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mmmmhhhh… no, ne ho visto di belli curvi


Sì ma la punta non devi piegarla.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Maggio 2022)

Date uno Xanax a Koala.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma la punta non devi piegarla.


Ma il diametro è maggiore 
Dai…


----------



## Ulisse (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si non è legale e lei non sa nulla…… non posso neanche minimante raccontarlo perlomeno non adesso


non saranno utilizzabili in una causa ma vanno più che bene per far capire all'altro che non serve mentire.
Io quando ho avuto il sospetto ho ho tirato fuori tutto quello che si poteva tirare fuori velocemente e condiviso con lei.
Altro necessitava di tempo e nemmeno mi sarei fatto lo scrupolo.
E' stato un falso allarme generato dal comportamento di un cretino che lei non ha sapito gestire
Ma comunque problemi non me ne sono fatti.
Infatti non sbagliavo a provare la sensazione che qualcosa che non andasse.



Dave800 ha detto:


> Ma da quello che ho letto Etta hai un po’ di esperienza, allora non è possibile 20min solo sesso era presa mentalmente?


@Dave800
mi sono fatto l'idea di te come uno che ha in mente un suo schema sulle motivazioni che hanno spinto tua moglie a farlo.
Uno schema preferito che se verificato, lo consideri risolvibile o quantomeno meritevole di un tentativo di recupero.
Quindi stai cercando conferme e prove per considerarlo reale.

Non sto dicendo che non è una buona cosa.
Anzi, mi dai l'idea di chi sta cercando un modo per uscirne ancora in due.
Ognuno di noi ha i suoi punti inamovibili ed altri dove può cedere o negoziare.

Però bisogna stare attenti che questa speranza non ci forzi la mano a sagomare le informazioni ed i fatti in modo tale da farle entrare, a volte a martellate, negli schemi che preferiamo.


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Date uno Xanax a Koala.


Non ne ho bisogno, ti ringrazio per il pensiero…


----------



## Ulisse (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> questo lo so ma non è così evidente dimenticare o cancellare tutto come un colpo di spugna


credo sia proprio impossibile cancellare.
Con certe cose, nel tempo, si impara a conviverci, anche a perdonare, ma dimenticare non credo proprio.


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma il diametro è maggiore
> Dai…


Vabbè ma ormai ho deciso che userò tampax o Ob.


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non saranno utilizzabili in una causa ma vanno più che bene per far capire all'altro che non serve mentire.
> Io quando ho avuto il sospetto ho ho tirato fuori tutto quello che si poteva tirare fuori velocemente e condiviso con lei.
> Altro necessitava di tempo e nemmeno mi sarei fatto lo scrupolo.
> E' stato un falso allarme generato dal comportamento di un cretino che lei non ha sapito gestire
> ...


Una seconda chance si deve dare sempre anche al tuo peggior nemico ma non per questo sono uno debole, non ho mai imposto e non pretendo di farlo ma come hai detto tu sono per provare a recuperare se si può salvare, una casa la costruisci dalle fondamenta non dal tetto


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Vi ringrazio tutti per tutte le risposte avete perlomeno cercato di aiutarmi e sollevarmi un po’ mi sono liberato di un peso grosso anche se virtualmente grazie grazie


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

prego.   fanno 600 euro più IVA


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> prego.   fanno 600 euro più IVA


Poi dividi!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti per tutte le risposte avete perlomeno cercato di aiutarmi e sollevarmi un po’ mi sono liberato di un peso grosso anche se virtualmente grazie grazie


Il forum ha aiutato tante persone.
Non dimenticarci!


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Poi dividi!


Stai parlando con un Ligure eh.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no a me piace il caldo  ma non siamo tutti uguali, allo sposato piace ancora adesso il freddo a 55 anni, magari uno vuole solo provare la punta e poi ti piace


Non si ferma mai solo la punta


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Poi dividi!


no.  ho una bolletta da pagare


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> prego.   fanno 600 euro più IVA


Però sei economico, nonostante la guerra


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

lo so


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Però sei economico, nonostante la guerra


Dici? Chissà cosa mette fuori ad Etta e a Edo


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.  ho una bolletta da pagare


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dici? Chissà cosa mette fuori ad Etta e a Edo


un cappio


----------



## Dave800 (29 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il forum ha aiutato tante persone.
> Non dimenticarci!
> View attachment 10285


Anzi….


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un cappio


Glielo regali tu?


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dici? Chissà cosa mette fuori ad Etta e a Edo


Ma lui è un buono, seduta gratis per loro


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Glielo regali tu?


sì


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Complimenti
> Poi dici che non trovi chi ti piace e a cui piaci


Ma non è un discorso di piacere se la dai gratis, 30 li fai anche in un mese.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma lui è un buono, seduta gratis per loro


Buono?


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non è un discorso di piacere se la dai gratis, 30 li fai anche in un mese.


Ah si sì quello è vero


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non è un discorso di piacere se la dai gratis, 30 li fai anche in un mese.


Ma mica sono state tutte botte e via eh. Molte erano anche brevi relazioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma mica sono state tutte botte e via eh. Molte erano anche brevi relazioni.


2 settimane


----------



## Ulisse (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


pero dopo deve restituirlo


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

il cappio?  no possono tenerselo


----------



## Ulisse (29 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il cappio?  no possono tenerselo


La vittoria in Conferenze ti ha ammorbidito.


----------



## Koala (29 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> La vittoria in Conferenze ti ha ammorbidito.


L’ho detto io che in fondo, molto in fondo, lui è un buono


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> La vittoria in Conferenze ti ha ammorbidito.


con la rivendita di organi, ossa e tessuti, ci si fa abbastanza direi


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> L’ho detto io che in fondo, molto in fondo, lui è un buono


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 2 settimane


No anche qualche mese.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora da quello che dice lei era solo sesso è solo in ufficio mi ha detto per al Max 15/20 min pausa caffè 30 min non poteva assentarsi di più! Ho fatto richiesta di avere i tabulati degli orari di entrambi è effettivamente non si sono mai assentati oltre l’orario di ufficio perciò rischi tutta la tua vita per 20 min di scopata????  Messaggi non c’è nulla di amarsi o di vivere insieme solo e ripeto scopare qui scopare così, facciamo questo facciamo quello ma tutte cose già fatte con me è quello che non comprendo non ha fatto nulla di così estremo! Non per vantarmi ma a livello di dimensioni o come usarlo sono fortunato xcio non c’entrano nulla forse lo usava meglio o era più presa a livello mentale, può essere che con la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto?


Lascerei perdere l’attenuante della perdita della madre.  Benvenuto nel club di chi ha scoperto che l’altro ha una propria identita’ distinta e la usa. L’avevi incasellato in un certo posticino delle tue aspettative e hai scoperto che non avevi capito niente.
ora devi capire se ti va di sfruttare questa nuova consapevolezza e partite da li…o decidere che non ti sta bene.
Quello che prova o ha provato/pensato tua moglie non lo saprai mai davvero. Ma nessuno lo sa.. solo che tu ora ne sei consapevole e altri no (come non lo eri tu prima).


----------



## patroclo (30 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lascerei perdere l’attenuante della perdita della madre.  Benvenuto nel club di chi ha scoperto che l’altro ha una propria identita’ distinta e la usa. L’avevi incasellato in un certo posticino delle tue aspettative e hai scoperto che non avevi capito niente.
> ora devi capire se ti va di sfruttare questa nuova consapevolezza e partite da li…o decidere che non ti sta bene.
> Quello che prova o ha provato/pensato tua moglie non lo saprai mai davvero. Ma nessuno lo sa.. solo che tu ora ne sei consapevole e altri no (come non lo eri tu prima).


Per esperienza personale, nel senso che ho frequentato persone che hanno avuto perdite in tal senso, posso dire che non è un'attenuante ma sicuramente un fattore scatenante che porta a buttarsi in esperienze simili.
Non ho mai capito se è un discorso di stress, di sentire che la vita è corta e quindi bisogna darsi da fare oppure la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso in rapporti ufficiali poco empatici.


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Per esperienza personale, nel senso che ho frequentato persone che hanno avuto perdite in tal senso, posso dire che non è un'attenuante ma sicuramente un fattore scatenante che porta a buttarsi in esperienze simili.
> Non ho mai capito se è un discorso di stress, di sentire che la vita è corta e quindi bisogna darsi da fare oppure la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso in rapporti ufficiali poco empatici.


ho conosciuto delle storie di tradimenti subito dopo di lutti del genere.
Che fossero tutte donne forse è una coincidenza.  Credo.

Il fattor comune è stato, per come me lo hanno raccontato ( conosco la versione degli amanti e nn delle donne tranne che per un caso) l'estrema vulnerabilità che si accompagna a tali lutti.  Nessun sentire la vita corta o altro.

Quel tipo di perdite aveva ovviamente creato un grosso buco affettivo in quelle persone e qualcuno (stronzo) ne ha approfittato delle loro difese basse.
Infatti sono state tutte relazioni che non hanno avuto futuro.
Amanti che si sono presto scocciati lasciando queste donne sole con in mano i cocci di matrimoni saltati.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ho conosciuto delle storie di tradimenti subito dopo di lutti del genere.
> Che fossero tutte donne forse è una coincidenza.  Credo.
> 
> Il fattor comune è stato, per come me lo hanno raccontato ( conosco la versione degli amanti e nn delle donne tranne che per un caso) l'estrema vulnerabilità che si accompagnano a tali lutti.  Nessun sentire la vita corta o altro.
> ...


quindi dici che queste donne si sono sentite "abbandonate" dal partner che non ha saputo capire il loro dolore o il partner in ogni caso non avrebbe potuto aiutarle?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto


Per me è stato così...
Sempre stata fedele a mio marito...in tanti anni mai guardato un altro...
Poi dopo la scomparsa di mia madre sono lettera andata alla deriva...
Dopo pochi mesi ho incontrato "lui" ad un matrimonio...(ci eravamo già incontrati in passato in altre occasioni e mai accaduto nulla)...
Quella sera .. è stata incredibile...
Sono finita in un vortice di emozioni...
Ero totalmente fuori dalla realtà...
Non sapevo come gestire il tradimento...
Senza contare che avevo perso la testa....
E lui... oltretutto ha fatto quello che gli riesce meglio...
È sparito...

Posso dirti che si un lutto può portare a dei comportamenti....folli ..non vale per tutti...
Ovviamente..
Mia madre per me è sempre stata un punto fermo, una sicurezza...
Averla perso mi ha fatto cadere letteralmente il pavimento sotto i piedi....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi dici che queste donne si sono sentite "abbandonate" dal partner che non ha saputo capire il loro dolore o il partner in ogni caso non avrebbe potuto aiutarle?


Ti rispondo io....si per me è stato così...
Mi ero chiusa nel mio dolore e secondo me in quel momento mio marito non ha saputo aiutarmi...
Dopo anni posso dirti che avevo eretto io  muro e l avevo chiuso fuori....
Un muro che non ho ancora abbattuto del tutto...
È più facile essere convinti che l altro non ci capisca....

Però io in quel periodo mi sentivo veramente sola...
Senza più nessuno....


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi dici che queste donne si sono sentite "abbandonate" dal partner che non ha saputo capire il loro dolore o il partner in ogni caso non avrebbe potuto aiutarle?


cosa passasse per le loro menti non posso saperlo.

Uno di questi che ne approfitta, fa un lavoro che quotidianamente lo mette di fronte a situazioni del genere (no, non lavora alle pompe funebri  )   
Capisce, nota subito le vulenrabilità della ragazza o donna che ha di fronte e si muove per sfruttarla.
Non mi ha mai detto che si erano sentite abbandonate dai rispettivi.
Solo che hanno una voragine affettiva e colmarla non è facile nell'immediato anche per il più premuroso ed empatico dei compagni/mariti.

Lui le riempie di attenzioni, si fa percepire vicino, comprensivo, attento ascoltatore e perfetta spalla su cui piangere.


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora da quello che dice lei era solo sesso è solo in ufficio mi ha detto per al Max 15/20 min pausa caffè 30 min non poteva assentarsi di più! Ho fatto richiesta di avere i tabulati degli orari di entrambi è effettivamente non si sono mai assentati oltre l’orario di ufficio perciò rischi tutta la tua vita per 20 min di scopata????  Messaggi non c’è nulla di amarsi o di vivere insieme solo e ripeto scopare qui scopare così, facciamo questo facciamo quello ma tutte cose già fatte con me è quello che non comprendo non ha fatto nulla di così estremo! Non per vantarmi ma a livello di dimensioni o come usarlo sono fortunato xcio non c’entrano nulla forse lo usava meglio o era più presa a livello mentale, può essere che con la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto?


non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire

hai avuto bisogno dei tabulati per verificare gli orari, quei 20 minuti di scopate sono andate avanti per due anni ogni giorno circa.

Adesso sta a te credere o no a quello che ti ha raccontato, capisco la sofferenza, ma non puoi continuare a vivere verificando le parole che ti vengono dette da lei per giustificarsi e facendone presupposizioni per non soffrire.

Se riesci e te la senti gira pagina e "perdonala" solo il tempo ti racconterà la verità, sperando tu non viva di demoni per il resto della tua vita con lei.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti rispondo io....si per me è stato così...
> Mi ero chiusa nel mio dolore e secondo me in quel momento mio marito non ha saputo aiutarmi...
> Dopo anni posso dirti che avevo eretto io  muro e l avevo chiuso fuori....
> Un muro che non ho ancora abbattuto del tutto...
> ...


ma pensi che lui non avrebbe potuto in nessun caso aiutarti?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma pensi che lui non avrebbe potuto in nessun caso aiutarti?


Se fosse stato più deciso mi avrebbe aiutato...
Ma mio marito da sempre...davanti ai problemi...tende a non parlarne....a "nasconderli"...
Una cosa che mi ha sempre fatto incazzare...
Non è che ignorandoli spariscono da soli...


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se fosse stato più deciso mi avrebbe aiutato...
> Ma mio marito da sempre...davanti ai problemi...tende a non parlarne....a "nasconderli"...
> Una cosa che mi ha sempre fatto incazzare...
> Non è che ignorandoli spariscono da soli...


ma tu pensi che se ti fosse stato più vicino non lo avresti tradito o lo avresti fatto in ogni caso?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma tu pensi che se ti fosse stato più vicino non lo avresti tradito o lo avresti fatto in ogni caso?


Onestamente non ti so rispondere...
È stato lui a fare il primo passo...ma già da tutto il giorno avevo capito che stava succedendo qualcosa tra noi 2...
Si percepiva...infatti un ns amico con cui mi ero confidata mi ha detto che si vedeva benissimo...ci cercavamo...stavamo vicini...


----------



## Koala (30 Maggio 2022)

Io non ho subito un lutto ma improvvisamente nella mia vita è venuto a mancare l’affetto di mio padre che è sempre stato il centro del mio vivere, mi sono sentita vuota, sola, triste e spaesata… mio marito non ha mai detto una parola di conforto, anzi se poteva infierire lo faceva… questa non è una giustificazione, lo so bene, ma l’unica persona che mi sono trovata al mio fianco è stato l’altro e in quel periodo di fisico non c’è stato nulla…


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io non ho subito un lutto ma improvvisamente nella mia vita è venuto a mancare l’affetto di mio padre che è sempre stato il centro del mio vivere, mi sono sentita vuota, sola, triste e spaesata… mio marito non ha mai detto una parola di conforto, anzi se poteva infierire lo faceva… questa non è una giustificazione, lo so bene, ma l’unica persona che mi sono trovata al mio fianco è stato l’altro e in quel periodo di fisico non c’è stato nulla…


credo che capita di avere nella coppia un malessere di default, un rumore di fondo.
Malessere che non è però ad un livello tale da far maturare l'idea di tradire.
Poi arriva un vuoto affettivo, come un lutto importante, che amplifica le mancanze, o percepite tali, da parte del compagnio ufficiale.
E si arriva a saltare il fosso.


----------



## Koala (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> credo che capita di avere nella coppia un malessere di default, un rumore di fondo.
> Malessere che non è però ad un livello tale da far maturare l'idea di tradire.
> Poi arriva un vuoto affettivo, come un lutto importante, che amplifica le mancanze, o percepite tali, da parte del compagnio ufficiale.
> E si arriva a saltare il fosso.


Stiamo da 15 anni insieme, e nel corso di questo periodo io sono cresciuta e maturata, lui è rimasto esattamente lo stesso di 15 anni fa, fa sempre le stesse scelte, gli stessi errori senza mai imparare da quelli… in quel periodo io avevo bisogno di lui e lui non c’era…


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io non ho subito un lutto ma improvvisamente nella mia vita è venuto a mancare l’affetto di mio padre che è sempre stato il centro del mio vivere, mi sono sentita vuota, sola, triste e spaesata… mio marito non ha mai detto una parola di conforto, anzi se poteva infierire lo faceva… questa non è una giustificazione, lo so bene, ma l’unica persona che mi sono trovata al mio fianco è stato l’altro e in quel periodo di fisico non c’è stato nulla…


vabbeh ancora pochi anni e potrai divorziare serenamente


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Sono le stesse frasi che mi ha detto mia moglie, si è sentita vuota, era debole e mi ha detto che non le sono stato vicino abbastanza e che non mi sono accorto di tutto questo. Non è difficile da capire che se voleva poteva parlare poteva urlarmi se non capivo le sue necessità, invece ha preferito farmi del male e continuare a farlo per 2 anni finché non l’ho beccata. Perché sono sicuro che avrebbe continuato…..rimango dell’idea che se ami non tradisci. Io ho avuto le mie possibilità di farlo ma per rispetto o sempre declinato perché non vale la pena rovinare tutto per una saltata!


----------



## patroclo (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ho conosciuto delle storie di tradimenti subito dopo di lutti del genere.
> Che fossero tutte donne forse è una coincidenza.  Credo.
> 
> Il fattor comune è stato, per come me lo hanno raccontato ( conosco la versione degli amanti e nn delle donne tranne che per un caso) l'estrema vulnerabilità che si accompagna a tali lutti.  Nessun sentire la vita corta o altro.
> ...


Detto così mi fai sentire un mezzo "mostro" 

Nel mio caso non erano alla prima storia extra e, come dicevo, ho sempre visto preponderante la voglia di rinascita e riscoprirsi in contemporanea al dolore evidentemente non condiviso e/o compreso pienamnete dal partner ufficiale


----------



## patroclo (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> cosa passasse per le loro menti non posso saperlo.
> 
> Uno di questi che ne approfitta, fa un lavoro che quotidianamente lo mette di fronte a situazioni del genere (no, non lavora alle pompe funebri  )
> Capisce, nota subito le vulenrabilità della ragazza o donna che ha di fronte e si muove per sfruttarla.
> ...


vabbè ...ma qui tu parli di lutti freschi di giornata e dell'avvoltoio


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sono le stesse frasi che mi ha detto mia moglie, si è sentita vuota, era debole e mi ha detto che non le sono stato vicino abbastanza e che non mi sono accorto di tutto questo. Non è difficile da capire che se voleva poteva parlare poteva urlarmi se non capivo le sue necessità, invece ha preferito farmi del male e continuare a farlo per 2 anni finché non l’ho beccata. Perché sono sicuro che avrebbe continuato…..rimango dell’idea che se ami non tradisci. Io ho avuto le mie possibilità di farlo ma per rispetto o sempre declinato perché non vale la pena rovinare tutto per una saltata!


Come scrivevo a @omicron a proposito dei bambini, anche gli adulti agiscono, ma non sanno perché.
Poi, quando glielo si chiede, rispondono con banalità, accusando il tradito di carenze assurde, o tirano fuori momenti di tristezza, insicurezze o attrazioni irresistibili (per l’affascinante ragioniere della scrivania accanto ).
Purtroppo non ho sentito mai un traditore andare in analisi per capire il proprio agire.


----------



## patroclo (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sono le stesse frasi che mi ha detto mia moglie, si è sentita vuota, era debole e mi ha detto che non le sono stato vicino abbastanza e che non mi sono accorto di tutto questo. Non è difficile da capire che se voleva poteva parlare poteva urlarmi se non capivo le sue necessità, invece ha preferito farmi del male e continuare a farlo per 2 anni finché non l’ho beccata. Perché sono sicuro che avrebbe continuato…..rimango dell’idea che se ami non tradisci. Io ho avuto le mie possibilità di farlo ma per rispetto o sempre declinato perché non vale la pena rovinare tutto per una saltata!


ma guarda che non è un'attenuante, semmai una spiegazione ...


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come scrivevo a @omicron a proposito dei bambini, anche gli adulti agiscono, ma non sanno perché.
> Poi, quando glielo si chiede, rispondono con banalità, accusando il tradito di carenze assurde, o tirano fuori momenti di tristezza, insicurezze o attrazioni irresistibili (per l’affascinante ragioniere della scrivania accanto ).
> Purtroppo non ho sentito mai un traditore andare in analisi per capire il proprio agire.


Guarda ho scoperto che al giorno del compleanno di mio figlio con la scusa per andare a prendere la torta è andata direttamente in ufficio per farsi una saltata veloce eravamo appena tornato da un lungo week tutto per noi, capisco che per me non tieni considerazione ma come puoi fare una cosa del genere al giorno della nascita di tuo figlio?????


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> vabbè ...ma qui tu parli di lutti freschi di giornata e dell'avvoltoio


“L’avvoltoio“ è un personaggio sempre presente nelle commedie romantiche americane anni sessanta, così come l’amico ingenuo.
Naturalmente le donne che ci cascano con “l’avvoltoio“ non sono mai quelle interpretate dalla graziosa e intelligente Doris Day, che si offende per essere stata considerata una preda facile.
Strano che si usino questi schemi per giustificarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Guarda ho scoperto che al giorno del compleanno di mio figlio con la scusa per andare a prendere la torta è andata direttamente in ufficio per farsi una saltata veloce eravamo appena tornato da un lungo week tutto per noi, capisco che per me non tieni considerazione ma come puoi fare una cosa del genere al giorno della nascita di tuo figlio?????


Quando il tradito scopre queste cose, si rende conto che ha vissuto con una persona estranea con la quale aveva vissuto in contemporanea momenti ai quali aveva attribuito significati non condivisi.


----------



## patroclo (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Guarda ho scoperto che al giorno del compleanno di mio figlio con la scusa per andare a prendere la torta è andata direttamente in ufficio per farsi una saltata veloce eravamo appena tornato da un lungo week tutto per noi, capisco che per me non tieni considerazione ma come puoi fare una cosa del genere al giorno della nascita di tuo figlio?????


...se ragioni così non andrai da nessuna parte. Fra poco ci dirai che "ha baciato i bambini subito dopo aver tenuto in bocca l'uccello di un altro"


----------



## patroclo (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “L’avvoltoio“ è un personaggio sempre presente nelle commedie romantiche americane anni sessanta, così come l’amico ingenuo.
> Naturalmente le donne che ci cascano con “l’avvoltoio“ non sono mai quelle interpretate dalla graziosa e intelligente Doris Day, che si offende per essere stata considerata una preda facile.
> Strano che si usino questi schemi per giustificarsi.


...dillo ad Ulisse, mica a me


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...se ragioni così non andrai da nessuna parte. Fra poco ci dirai che "ha baciato i bambini subito dopo aver tenuto in bocca l'uccello di un altro"


Secondo me non è una cosa normale mettere al primo posto un estraneo al posto dei figli


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> vabbè ...ma qui tu parli di lutti freschi di giornata e dell'avvoltoio


quelo che conosco io è perfettamente definibvile come avvoltoio.
Però la *freschezza* del lutto è soggettiva.


----------



## patroclo (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una cosa normale mettere al primo posto un estraneo al posto dei figli


Che si sia comportata da "traditrice" (per me un po' stronza perché ti sta prendendo in giro) non ci sono dubbi ... ma il discorso è che non deviare il pensiero dal punto fondamentale, ti ha tradito e non per una botta e via...sta a te decidere cosa fare, il resto è fuffa


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Detto così mi fai sentire un mezzo "mostro"
> 
> Nel mio caso non erano alla prima storia extra e, come dicevo, ho sempre visto preponderante la voglia di rinascita e riscoprirsi in contemporanea al dolore evidentemente non condiviso e/o compreso pienamnete dal partner ufficiale



Io mi riferivo a come hanno approfittato fra quelli che conosco.
Poi ogni storia è caso a se....
Resta però, in quelle situazione, una maggiore vulnerabilità da una parte.


----------



## patroclo (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a come hanno approfittato fra quelli che conosco.
> Poi ogni storia è caso a se....
> Resta però, in quelle situazione, una maggiore vulnerabilità da una parte.


nel mio caso parliamo tra uno e due anni


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una cosa normale mettere al primo posto un estraneo al posto dei figli


La vedi così perché tu leghi le due cose.
I traditori tengono le cose separate. Si parla di bolla.
La torta poi l’ha portata, no?
Per lei non vi è stata alcuna contaminazione.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Guarda ho scoperto che al giorno del compleanno di mio figlio con la scusa per andare a prendere la torta è andata direttamente in ufficio per farsi una saltata veloce eravamo appena tornato da un lungo week tutto per noi, capisco che per me non tieni considerazione ma come puoi fare una cosa del genere al giorno della nascita di tuo figlio?????


Mi sembri quello che non si fa fare pompini dalla moglie perché “con quella bocca bacia i miei figli”


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...se ragioni così non andrai da nessuna parte. Fra poco ci dirai che "ha baciato i bambini subito dopo aver tenuto in bocca l'uccello di un altro"


Ecco quello che ho detto io


----------



## Venice30 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi sembri quello che non si fa fare pompini dalla moglie perché “con quella bocca bacia i miei figli”


A te farebbe piacere se tuo marito prima di passare del tempo dedicato, esclusivamente, alla tua famiglia fa due salti dall'amante e torna come niente fosse?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> A te farebbe piacere se tuo marito prima di passare del tempo dedicato, esclusivamente, alla tua famiglia fa due salti dall'amante e torna come niente fosse?


Lo fanno TUTTI i traditori.


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> rimango dell’idea che se ami non tradisci.


Assolutamente d’accordo.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> A te farebbe piacere se tuo marito prima di passare del tempo dedicato, esclusivamente, alla tua famiglia fa due salti dall'amante e torna come niente fosse?


No però il “era il giorno della nascita di suo figlio” mi fa cadere le braccia sinceramente… non è che non tradisci perché è il compleanno di tuo figlio, in teoria non dovresti tradire e basta non perché è una data particolare


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Guarda ho scoperto che al giorno del compleanno di mio figlio con la scusa per andare a prendere la torta è andata direttamente in ufficio per farsi una saltata veloce eravamo appena tornato da un lungo week tutto per noi, capisco che per me non tieni considerazione *ma come puoi fare una cosa del genere al giorno della nascita di tuo figlio?????*


Chi tradisce non sta a pensare a questo.


----------



## Venice30 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fanno TUTTI i traditori.


Lo so che lo fanni tutti, ma questa frase non aveva minimamente senso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No però il “era il giorno della nascita di suo figlio” mi fa cadere le braccia sinceramente… non è che non tradisci perché è il compleanno di tuo figlio, in teoria non dovresti tradire e basta non perché è una data particolare


Dal punto di vista del tradito, nel delirio post scoperta, vi è la ricerca di “spazi sacri” che siano rimasti intatti.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Lo so che lo fanni tutti, ma questa frase non aveva minimamente senso.


Non ha senso per te, forse, ma evidentemente per la moglie di dave (come per altri traditori), si
Il mio ex passava il pomeriggio con me e la sera con l’altra, addirittura la portò a cena fuori per San Valentino dopo che mi aveva riaccompagnata a casa… ma non mi sono scandalizzata perché era San Valentino…


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista del tradito, nel delirio post scoperta, vi è la ricerca di “spazi sacri” che siano rimasti intatti.


E questo lo posso capire però non enfatizzerei così… ha avuto l’occasione e l’ha colta sicura che nessuno avrebbe pensato a niente


----------



## Venice30 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ha senso per te, forse, ma evidentemente per la moglie di dave (come per altri traditori), si
> Il mio ex passava il pomeriggio con me e la sera con l’altra, addirittura la portò a cena fuori per San Valentino dopo che mi aveva riaccompagnata a casa… ma non mi sono scandalizzata perché era San Valentino…


Per te, che stai dall'altra parte. 
Immagina la moglie, non penso sia della tua stessa opinione.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Per te, che stai dall'altra parte.
> Immagina la moglie, non penso sia della tua stessa opinione.


Io non sto da nessuna parte in questo momento ma sono stata tradita dal mio ragazzo 
Non confondere parlo di persone diverse 
La moglie del mio “ex” dovrebbe prendersela con lui che la tradisce da quando sono fidanzati, mica con me che sono stata una cometa


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E questo lo posso capire però non enfatizzerei così… ha avuto l’occasione e l’ha colta sicura che nessuno avrebbe pensato a niente


Ma è una prova in più che gli spazi sacri non esistono.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è una prova in più che gli spazi sacri non esistono.


In una coppia vedo più come spazio sacro il giorno del matrimonio o del fidanzamento, più che il giorno del compleanno del figlio, se lei lo avesse fatto per il loro anniversario si che sarebbe stato ancora peggio, perché il giorno del loro matrimonio per lei non varrebbe niente


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi sembri quello che non si fa fare pompini dalla moglie perché “con quella bocca bacia i miei figli”


Non è quello il punto io sono il marito, mettere al primo posto un estraneo al giorno della nascita di tuo figlio boh


----------



## Venice30 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non sto da nessuna parte in questo momento ma sono stata tradita dal mio ragazzo
> Non confondere parlo di persone diverse
> La moglie del mio “ex” dovrebbe prendersela con lui che la tradisce da quando sono fidanzati, mica con me che sono stata una cometa


Nel senso che in quella determinata occasione, vestendo i panni da amante per te non c'era nulla di male, dato che era san Valentino. 
Alla moglie avrebbe dato ben più che fastidio, e di certo non credo che la moglie dovrebbe prendersela con te.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non è quello il punto io sono il marito, mettere al primo posto un estraneo al giorno della nascita di tuo figlio boh


Ma perché fate festa il giorno del compleanno di vostro figlio? Non andate a lavorare? Celebrate questa ricorrenza come natale? Oppure alla fine è un giorno che scorre come gli altri e poi la sera festeggiate e magari nel fine settimana fate una festicciola con gli altri?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In una coppia vedo più come spazio sacro il giorno del matrimonio o del fidanzamento, più che il giorno del compleanno del figlio, se lei lo avesse fatto per il loro anniversario si che sarebbe stato ancora peggio, perché il giorno del loro matrimonio per lei non varrebbe niente


Insomma...è il figlio di loro due. Il compleanno è il giorno della nascita che hanno condiviso con lacrime e gioia... se non sono sacri i figli...


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Nel senso che in quella determinata occasione, vestendo i panni da amante per te non c'era nulla di male, dato che era san Valentino.
> Alla moglie avrebbe dato ben più che fastidio, e di certo non credo che la moglie dovrebbe prendersela con te.


Non hai capito
Quello che andava a cena con un’altra la sera di San Valentino era il mio ragazzo, mi tradiva anche quella sera dopo avermi professato il suo amore e il suo dispiacere per non poter cenare con me
Poi andava a cena con l’altra fregandosene altamente di quello che aveva detto a me
Però non è che perché era San Valentino era peggio

quando “stavo” con lo sposato lui non stava solo con me, aveva altre due amanti fisse e tutte quelle che trovava, non è che senza di me sarebbe stato fedele


----------



## Koala (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non è quello il punto io sono il marito, mettere al primo posto un estraneo al giorno della nascita di tuo figlio boh


La torta l’ha ritirata? Sì
Avete festeggiato? Sì
Quindi non ha preferito l’altro a tuo figlio…


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma...è il figlio di loro due. Il compleanno è il giorno della nascita che hanno condiviso con lacrime e gioia... se non sono sacri i figli...


I figli sono sacri, il compleanno non lo vedo così sacro… ma io sono acida si sa


----------



## Venice30 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non hai capito
> Quello che andava a cena con un’altra la sera di San Valentino era il mio ragazzo, mi tradiva anche quella sera dopo avermi professato il suo amore e il suo dispiacere per non poter cenare con me
> Poi andava a cena con l’altra fregandosene altamente di quello che aveva detto a me
> Però non è che perché era San Valentino era peggio
> ...


Scusami, avevo letto male .


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusami, avevo letto male .


Tranquilla, son passati mille anni ormai


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non è quello il punto io sono il marito, mettere al primo posto un estraneo al giorno della nascita di tuo figlio boh


Ma non lo ha messo al primo posto, lo ha visto come lo vedeva anche in altri giorni… io resto dell’idea che non era una botta e via. E soprattutto continuando così non fai altro che stare più male tu.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I figli sono sacri, il compleanno non lo vedo così sacro… ma io sono acida si sa


Ma no.
Ognuno ha propri spazi che considera sacri.
@Dave800 vuole capire se restano spazi sacri condivisi, dopo che il sesso non è più spazio sacro.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> credo che capita di avere nella coppia un malessere di default, un rumore di fondo.
> Malessere che non è però ad un livello tale da far maturare l'idea di tradire.
> Poi arriva un vuoto affettivo, come un lutto importante, che amplifica le mancanze, o percepite tali, da parte del compagnio ufficiale.
> E si arriva a saltare il fosso.


Ma anche senza lutti e vuoti. Francamente la vita matrimoniale è lunga e se non hai profondamente radicata l’intenzione di tutelare sopra ogni cosa il progetto… cercare emozioni e approfittare dell’essere nuovamente oggetto di interesse  è davvero umano


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una cosa normale mettere al primo posto un estraneo al posto dei figli


Eh, ti capisco…sei in quella fase li dove la fai diventare brutta e cattiva parlando anche a nome dei tuoi figli. In realta’ probabilmemte e’ una bravissima madre a prescindere dalle evasioni d’ufficio. 
non deviare l’attenzione verso altro. 
il punto e’ uno solo: ti ha tradito. 
a te va bene? Ci puoi passare sopra? 
perche che sia stata voglia di evasione, ginnastica..affinita’ elettiva..: ti ha tradito. Punto. E senza che ci fossero particolari problemi nel matrimonio. Tu non eri il cemtro del suo mondo… ma non lo e’ praticamente nessuno e la scoperta basisce. Questa e’ la prima cosa che impari in questi casi.


----------



## Mir (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi sembri quello che non si fa fare pompini dalla moglie perché “con quella bocca bacia i miei figli”


....ma in questa fase il pensiero di Dave ci sta ed è legittimo. È come dire: " guarda sta stonza ha usato pure la scusa  della torta del bambino  per andare a farsi i porci comodi suoi ..." 
Tra due anni probabilmente non farà più questi ragionamenti qualunque sarà l'evoluzione della storia ma nel processo dell'elaborazione del fatto secondo me ci sta......


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ....ma in questa fase il pensiero di Dave ci sta ed è legittimo. È come dire: " guarda sta stonza ha usato pure la scusa  della torta del bambino  per andare a farsi i porci comodi suoi ..."
> Tra due anni probabilmente non farà più questi ragionamenti qualunque sarà l'evoluzione della storia ma nel processo dell'elaborazione del fatto secondo me ci sta......


ma questo lo capisco, è l'enfatizzare la data come qualcosa di sacro che non capisco, alla fine è un giorno che ti ha cambiato la vita ma non è che si celebra il compleanno dei figli come la natività


----------



## Mir (30 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh, ti capisco…sei in quella fase li dove la fai diventare brutta e cattiva parlando anche a nome dei tuoi figli. In realta’ probabilmemte e’ una bravissima madre a prescindere dalle evasioni d’ufficio.
> non deviare l’attenzione verso altro.
> il punto e’ uno solo: ti ha tradito.
> a te va bene? Ci puoi passare sopra?
> perche che sia stata voglia di evasione, ginnastica..affinita’ elettiva..: ti ha tradito. Punto. E senza che ci fossero particolari problemi nel matrimonio. Tu non eri il cemtro del suo mondo… ma non lo e’ praticamente nessuno e la scoperta basisce. Questa e’ la prima cosa che impari in questi casi.


..... arrivi a queste conclusioni dopo un percorso....non penso sia la prima cosa che impari...


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh, ti capisco…sei in quella fase li dove la fai diventare brutta e cattiva parlando anche a nome dei tuoi figli. In realta’ probabilmemte e’ una bravissima madre a prescindere dalle evasioni d’ufficio.
> non deviare l’attenzione verso altro.
> il punto e’ uno solo: ti ha tradito.
> a te va bene? Ci puoi passare sopra?
> perche che sia stata voglia di evasione, ginnastica..affinita’ elettiva..: ti ha tradito. Punto. E senza che ci fossero particolari problemi nel matrimonio. Tu non eri il cemtro del suo mondo… ma non lo e’ praticamente nessuno e la scoperta basisce. Questa e’ la prima cosa che impari in questi casi.


Esatto non ho mai detto che non è una buona madre anzi è sempre stata presente e amorevole però è come dici tu non sei più tu al centro del suo mondo e questo fa male malissimo


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma anche senza lutti e vuoti. Francamente la vita matrimoniale è lunga e se non hai profondamente radicata l’intenzione di tutelare sopra ogni cosa il progetto… cercare emozioni e approfittare dell’essere nuovamente oggetto di interesse  è davvero umano


non lo metto in dubbio. 
Io stavo solo dicendo che in certe persone, certi lutti e le relative disullusioni sul supporto ricevuto, possono essere determinanti per lasciarsi andare..


----------



## Mir (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma questo lo capisco, è l'enfatizzare la data come qualcosa di sacro che non capisco, alla fine è un giorno che ti ha cambiato la vita ma non è che si celebra il compleanno dei figli come la natività


....penso sia puramente simbolico per Dave....fosse stato l'onomastico lo avrebbe preso comunque come pretesto aggravante...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Esatto non ho mai detto che non è una buona madre anzi è sempre stata presente e amorevole però è come dici tu non sei più tu al centro del suo mondo e questo fa male malissimo


Le hai chiesto cosa è rimasto di sacro per lei?


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma perché fate festa il giorno del compleanno di vostro figlio? Non andate a lavorare? Celebrate questa ricorrenza come natale? Oppure alla fine è un giorno che scorre come gli altri e poi la sera festeggiate e magari nel fine settimana fate una festicciola con gli altri?


Si ma è il giorno che mi ha reso padre e madre per me è il giorno più bello della mia vita.


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le hai chiesto cosa è rimasto di sacro per lei?


A questo punto credo il nulla


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si ma è il giorno che mi ha reso padre e madre per me è il giorno più bello della mia vita.


Un traditore usa qualsiasi momento libero pur di stare con l’altra persona.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si ma è il giorno che mi ha reso padre e madre per me è il giorno più bello della mia vita.


sinceramente a me roderebbe di più se mio marito mi tradisse il giorno del nostro matrimonio non quello della nascita di nostra figlia


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sinceramente a me roderebbe di più se mio marito mi tradisse il giorno del nostro matrimonio non quello della nascita di nostra figlia


io l'ho fatto il giorno della comunione di mio nipote.
Spero di non aver peggiorato la mia situazione


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Esatto non ho mai detto che non è una buona madre anzi è sempre stata presente e amorevole però è come dici tu non sei più tu al centro del suo mondo e questo fa male malissimo


Una cosa mi sembra di aver capito: Tutti quelli che qui dentro sono "guariti" dalle corna, lo hanno fatto spostando il traditore, a sua volta al di fuori del centro del proprio di mondo.
A prescindere che poi ci stiano ancora insieme o meno.
E' l'effetto della fiducia tradita.


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le hai chiesto cosa è rimasto di sacro per lei?


E sarebbe da crederle? (A parte i figli).


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

L’unica cosa in questo momento è che mi è caduto il mondo addosso non ho più certezze e non so dove potermi aggrappare, ho sempre pensato che parlare e cercare di capire i problemi si potesse arrivare ad una soluzione ma non è così. L’egoismo del proprio essere non si può capire si fanno scelte e lei ha fatto la sua scelta sapendo a cosa sarebbe andato incontro questa è la verità. Io sono innamorato perché l’amore non va via così da un giorno all’altro. Ma questa è una bella batosta


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...dillo ad Ulisse, mica a me





Brunetta ha detto:


> “L’avvoltoio“ è un personaggio sempre presente nelle commedie romantiche americane anni sessanta, così come l’amico ingenuo.
> Naturalmente le donne che ci cascano con “l’avvoltoio“ non sono mai quelle interpretate dalla graziosa e intelligente Doris Day, che si offende per essere stata considerata una preda facile.
> Strano che si usino questi schemi per giustificarsi.


non sono schemi per giustificarsi ma analogie verso chi sfrutta queste situazioni
Avvoltoio come animale che si approfitta delle situazioni.

c'è chi non si fa scrupoli a svuotare case mentre la famiglia è alla cremazione di un loro caro.
e c'è chi approfitta dello stato di debolezza e confusione che un lutto può facilmetne creare inuna persona.
non significa che è una preda generalmente facile o stupida.
E' una persona in quel momento in difficoltà.

Ancora devo trovare chi è impassibile a queste cose.


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> L’unica cosa in questo momento è che mi è caduto il mondo addosso non ho più certezze e non so dove potermi aggrappare, ho sempre pensato che parlare e cercare di capire i problemi si potesse arrivare ad una soluzione ma non è così. L’egoismo del proprio essere non si può capire si fanno scelte e lei ha fatto la sua scelta sapendo a cosa sarebbe andato incontro questa è la verità. Io sono innamorato perché l’amore non va via così da un giorno all’altro. Ma questa è una bella batosta


Dovrai rivoluzionare la tua vita, ma anche tua moglie.
Adesso magari sei attanagliato dai dubbi e dalla voglia di voler capire...chissà poi cosa. La realtà è che prima riesci a fartela scivolare via meglio è. Altrimenti ci sarebbe, ugualmente complicata, la separazione.


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io l'ho fatto il giorno della comunione di mio nipote.
> Spero di non aver peggiorato la mia situazione


Grande. Ma avresti potuto fare di meglio.


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> L’unica cosa in questo momento è che mi è caduto il mondo addosso non ho più certezze e non so dove potermi aggrappare, ho sempre pensato che parlare e cercare di capire i problemi si potesse arrivare ad una soluzione ma non è così. L’egoismo del proprio essere non si può capire si fanno scelte e lei ha fatto la sua scelta sapendo a cosa sarebbe andato incontro questa è la verità. Io sono innamorato perché l’amore non va via così da un giorno all’altro. Ma questa è una bella batosta


Ma cosa intendi fare?


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Dovrai rivoluzionare la tua vita, ma anche tua moglie.
> Adesso magari sei attanagliato dai dubbi e dalla voglia di voler capire...chissà poi cosa. La realtà è che prima riesci a fartela scivolare via meglio è. Altrimenti ci sarebbe, ugualmente complicata, la separazione.


Ce ne vuole però farsi scivolare due anni di corna eh.


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ce ne vuole però farsi scivolare due anni di corna eh.


Infatti il problema è tutto li. Per il resto non vale la pena rimuginare troppo su certi fatti, ma mi rendo conto che quando cadi dal pero resti piuttosto tramortito.


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti il problema è tutto li. Per il resto non vale la pena rimuginare troppo su certi fatti, ma mi rendo conto che *quando cadi dal pero resti piuttosto tramortito.*


Esatto. Lei e’ stata molto brava a nasconderlo e lui non ha mai avuto il benché minimo sospetto.


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma cosa intendi fare?


Non lo so non so più cosa sia giusto e sbagliato mi sento perso è tutto ovattato


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non lo so non so più cosa sia giusto e sbagliato mi sento perso è tutto ovattato


Prenditi un po’ di tempo per pensarci.


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non lo so non so più cosa sia giusto e sbagliato mi sento perso è tutto ovattato


E la gentil donzella?
Cosa pensa di fare Lady Godiva mentre tu ti consumi il cervello a pensare?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Due anni di sesso occasionale mi sembra un po’ difficile da credere. Io per sesso occasionale intendo uno/una con cui fai sesso e poi si sparisce, magari lo si fa più di una volta ma non dura due anni. Due anni è una relazione che può essere anche basata sul sesso ma pur sempre relazione e’
> sicuramente ti racconta questa cosa perché non vuole ferirti più di quello che ha già fatto. Posso comprendere la tua voglia di sapere per poter poi decidere cosa fare.
> Ma nel momento che lei ti ha detto che era occasionale tu cosa le hai ribadito? Le hai detto che non le credevi?


Giusto per capire…la soglia di…volte…per passare da occasionale a puntuale, qual’e?


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Giusto per capire…la soglia di…volte…per passare da occasionale a puntuale, qual’e?


non è il numero di volte.
è sistematico e continuo finchè nascosto.
Occasionale quando si viene scoperti.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Giusto per capire…la soglia di…volte…per passare da occasionale a puntuale, qual’e?


Per me personalmente occasionale non esiste 
Intendo occasionale due che si conoscono, fanno sesso e poi spariscono, non sanno neanche come si chiamano . Magari si vedono una seconda volta e nulla di più.
Perciò diciamo dopo tre volte si diventa puntuali


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Adesso ho una marea di dubbi è se la sempre fatto ed e la prima volta che l’ho beccata? Lei mi giura che questa è la prima volta ma come credere ad una persona che ti ha mentito per così tanto tempo


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

È saltato fuori che anche un altro collega al suo compleanno gli ha regalato una carta regalo con la promessa che acquistava della biancheria intima per lui…..ma
Che cazzo di donna ho avuto al mio fianco


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> È saltato fuori che anche un altro collega al suo compleanno gli ha regalato una carta regalo con la promessa che acquistava della biancheria intima per lui…..ma
> Che cazzo di donna ho avuto al mio fianco


Te l’ha detto lei?


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Maggio 2022)

Io ho una esperienza vissuta con mio marito di un tradimento di altro genere ma sempre la fiducia sparisce...il problema di fondo di queste cose è che il rapporto come lo avevate prima non tornerà mai più, ci saranno momenti più tranquilli e altri più difficili, basterà una parola a farti ricadere nello sconforto e nessuno potrà mai toglierti del tutto l'angoscia che ti senti addosso.
Il rovescio della medaglia è che imparerai a vedere con occhi più disincantati la persona che hai accanto, non sarà più perfetta come te l'eri sempre dipinta, sarà solo una persona normale con tutti i difetti che ognuno di noi ha.
Se resterai con lei avrai ogni giorno di più la percezione che se siete rimasti in piedi dopo una batosta simile probabilmente hai sposato la persona giusta perché è con lei che vuoi passare la tua vita, il tuo matrimonio da ora in poi non riuscirai più a darlo per scontato come poteva accadere in precedenza e la scelta di stare insieme diventa una promessa che si rinnova giorno dopo giorno vedendo come va e come vi sentite a stare insieme.
Dopo l'errore di mio marito ho provato a mettermi in discussione ed effettivamente delle cose sbagliate le facevo anche io, spesso la persona che si ha accanto non la vediamo neppure oppure ci accorgiamo di averla li nel momento che rischiamo di perderla.
Pensa bene a cosa vuoi fare della tua vita, più che altro vedete se la voglia di continuare insieme c'è da entrambe le parti, non ti focalizzare su quello che è stato ma concentrati sul presente, neppure sul futuro, alzati la mattina e affronta quello che ti si presenterà davanti facendo un passo per volta.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Per me personalmente occasionale non esiste
> Intendo occasionale due che si conoscono, fanno sesso e poi spariscono, non sanno quando neanche come si chiamano . Magari si vedono una seconda volta e nulla di più.
> Perciò diciamo dopo tre volte si diventa puntuali


Allora devo fare il conto……


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> È saltato fuori che anche un altro collega al suo compleanno gli ha regalato una carta regalo con la promessa che acquistava della biancheria intima per lui…..ma
> Che cazzo di donna ho avuto al mio fianco


e vabbè allora ritiro il messaggio sopra...una volta ci sta, se è la normalità anche no.....


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> È saltato fuori che anche un altro collega al suo compleanno gli ha regalato una carta regalo con la promessa che acquistava della biancheria intima per lui…..ma
> Che cazzo di donna ho avuto al mio fianco


sempre facendo spionaggio?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> È saltato fuori che anche un altro collega al suo compleanno gli ha regalato una carta regalo con la promessa che acquistava della biancheria intima per lui…..ma
> Che cazzo di donna ho avuto al mio fianco


Molalla , almeno un mese e controlla , se  continuerà a farsi i fatti suoli  passi lunghi e ben distesi


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma perché fate festa il giorno del compleanno di vostro figlio? Non andate a lavorare? Celebrate questa ricorrenza come natale? Oppure alla fine è un giorno che scorre come gli altri e poi la sera festeggiate e magari nel fine settimana fate una festicciola con gli altri?


È una moda abbastanza recente, prendere un giorno libero per i compleanni dei figli. L'ho sentita spesso.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È una moda abbastanza recente, prendere un giorno libero per i compleanni dei figli. L'ho sentita spesso.


ma veramente?


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma veramente?


Sì. Segno dei tempi... che ti devo dire...


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì. Segno dei tempi... che ti devo dire...


e fu così che con la scusa del compleanno dei figli andavano tutti con l'amante


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Te l’ha detto lei?


Stavo sistemando dei cassetti cose vecchie fatture ecc ecc ed e saltata fuori sta busta e poi ho chiesto e mi ha detto sta cosa


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Stavo sistemando dei cassetti cose vecchie fatture ecc ecc ed e saltata fuori sta busta e poi ho chiesto e mi ha detto sta cosa


insomma, ha fatto di tutto per fartelo scoprire


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì. Segno dei tempi... che ti devo dire...


Io lo facevo quando erano piccoli...
O addirittura una settimana di ferie e andavamo a Marsa Alam...
Generalmente per il compleanno di mia figlia...


----------



## Lostris (30 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e vabbè allora ritiro il messaggio sopra...una volta ci sta, se è la normalità anche no.....


Una volta.. di due anni.


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sempre facendo spionaggio?


No stavo riordinando dei cassetti ed e saltata fuori sta busta e poi ho chiesto spiegazioni e mi ha detto questo


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Una volta.. di due anni.


intendevo 1 volta ci sta che perdi il capo per qualcuno...se ti fanno filo tutti la situazione è diversa....


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No stavo riordinando dei cassetti ed e saltata fuori sta busta e poi ho chiesto spiegazioni e mi ha detto questo


Ripeto la mia domanda, lei ha deciso cosa vuole fare lei? E  come si pone adesso?


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No stavo riordinando dei cassetti ed e saltata fuori sta busta e poi ho chiesto spiegazioni e mi ha detto questo


mah
Con l' aria che tira andare a dire pure questo.
mi sembra proprio voler distruggere ogni minima possibilità di mettere l'altro in condizioni di recuperare.


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho una esperienza vissuta con mio marito di un tradimento di altro genere ma sempre la fiducia sparisce...il problema di fondo di queste cose è che il rapporto come lo avevate prima non tornerà mai più, ci saranno momenti più tranquilli e altri più difficili, basterà una parola a farti ricadere nello sconforto e nessuno potrà mai toglierti del tutto l'angoscia che ti senti addosso.
> Il rovescio della medaglia è che imparerai a vedere con occhi più disincantati la persona che hai accanto, non sarà più perfetta come te l'eri sempre dipinta, sarà solo una persona normale con tutti i difetti che ognuno di noi ha.
> Se resterai con lei avrai ogni giorno di più la percezione che se siete rimasti in piedi dopo una batosta simile probabilmente hai sposato la persona giusta perché è con lei che vuoi passare la tua vita, il tuo matrimonio da ora in poi non riuscirai più a darlo per scontato come poteva accadere in precedenza e la scelta di stare insieme diventa una promessa che si rinnova giorno dopo giorno vedendo come va e come vi sentite a stare insieme.
> Dopo l'errore di mio marito ho provato a mettermi in discussione ed effettivamente delle cose sbagliate le facevo anche io, spesso la persona che si ha accanto non la vediamo neppure oppure ci accorgiamo di averla li nel momento che rischiamo di perderla.
> Pensa bene a cosa vuoi fare della tua vita, più che altro vedete se la voglia di continuare insieme c'è da entrambe le parti, non ti focalizzare su quello che è stato ma concentrati sul presente, neppure sul futuro, alzati la mattina e affronta quello che ti si presenterà davanti facendo un passo per volta.


Si ci sto provando ma ogni giorno salta fuori qualcosa ma che cavolo non so se riesco a sopportare tutto questo, sicuramente avrò anche io le mie colpe e come dici tu magari dai tutto per scontato ma ho fatto mille sacrifici e mille rinunce per lei per soddisfarla perché essere ripagato con tutto questo male non lo comprendo


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ripeto la mia domanda, lei ha deciso cosa vuole fare lei? E  come si pone adesso?


È pentita vuole stare con me dice che mi ama è stato un errore bla bla bla bla


----------



## Koala (30 Maggio 2022)

Con l’altro collega ce stata?


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si ci sto provando ma ogni giorno salta fuori qualcosa ma che cavolo non so se riesco a sopportare tutto questo, sicuramente avrò anche io le mie colpe e come dici tu magari dai tutto per scontato ma ho fatto mille sacrifici e mille rinunce per lei per soddisfarla perché essere ripagato con tutto questo male non lo comprendo


Hai ragione...a questo punto farebbe bene ad esporti tutto quello che hai da sapere e se ne avete voglia provare a ripartire da li...non è che tutti i giorni può uscire fuori altro, così è snervante...


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> È pentita vuole stare con me dice che mi ama è stato un errore bla bla bla bla


Ma si rende conto o no del casino? Del tuo stato?
E' consapevole della faccenda o cerca di glissare?


----------



## Mir (30 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai ragione...a questo punto farebbe bene ad esporti tutto quello che hai da sapere e se ne avete voglia provare a ripartire da li...non è che tutti i giorni può uscire fuori altro, così è snervante...


Sono pienamente convinto che se si vuole provare a ripartire conviene che chi ha causato il problema svuoti il sacco completamente..... e sottolineo completamente.... almeno se ci sarà un perdono sarà  su quanto realmente accaduto .Scoprire altarini giorno dopo giorno o  anche a distanza di tempo non mi sembra il modo giusto per ripartire....anzi ...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E sarebbe da crederle? (A parte i figli).


Per me è importantissimo chiedere e capire.
Rendersi conto se si condividono valori, che per uno dei due sono “sacri” , è fondamentale per capire se si può ricominciare o no.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non sono schemi per giustificarsi ma analogie verso chi sfrutta queste situazioni
> Avvoltoio come animale che si approfitta delle situazioni.
> 
> c'è chi non si fa scrupoli a svuotare case mentre la famiglia è alla cremazione di un loro caro.
> ...


Io non sono mai stata in una condizione di debolezza da essere “preda” per questo ho citato dei personaggi da commedia americana. Ma anche nella commedia italiana è rappresentato il tipo, un uomo vuoto che trova nella seduzione da collezionista la conferma di sé come chi detiene un potere. Era interpretato spesso da Franco Fabrizi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io lo facevo quando erano piccoli...
> O addirittura una settimana di ferie e andavamo a Marsa Alam...
> Generalmente per il compleanno di mia figlia...


In che senso?
Forse ho capito male.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Forse ho capito male.


Chiedere il gg di ferie per il compleanno dei figli...
Quando i miei erano piccoli chiedevo sempre di non lavorare quel giorno...e generalmente in occasione del compleanno di mia figlia prendevamo l occasione di andare in vacanza sul mar Rosso...
Piuttosto che organizzare la festa di compleanno con tutti i bimbetti urlanti...andavamo al mare...(se ovviamente riuscivamo)


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chiedere il gg di ferie per il compleanno dei figli...
> Quando i miei erano piccoli chiedevo sempre di non lavorare quel giorno...e generalmente in occasione del compleanno di mia figlia prendevamo l occasione di andare in vacanza sul mar Rosso...
> Piuttosto che organizzare la festa di compleanno con tutti i bimbetti urlanti...andavamo al mare...(se ovviamente riuscivamo)


Presumo che il compleanno cada a ridosso delle feste


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ad oggi mai guardato il mio Cell come io il suo...


Occhio perché può succedere qualcosa per te di impercettibile, che in tuo marito faccia accendere una lampadina.
Se si accende e sono state lasciate tracce,addio.
Se si accende la lucina  ,è un guaio in ogni caso perché se esiste qualcosa ,cercando nel giusto modo  oppure osservando gli eventi futuri  ,salta fuori . Io mai controllato mio marito,lavo pantaloni con tasche piene ma ho un qualcosa che a volte può essere anche fastidioso ,una specie di setaccio mentale  fine che senza volerlo raccoglie ed analizza sfumature che poi si incasellano quasi da se.
Una sorta di  capacità a volte esagerata di analizzare ,partendo appunto da una lucina che scatena delle ricostruzioni e delle deduzioni partendo davvero dal nulla.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Presumo che il compleanno cada a ridosso delle feste


Mica troppo ...
Il mar Rosso è perfetto in tarda primavera o inizio autunno


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Con l’altro collega ce stata?


Dice di no


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chiedere il gg di ferie per il compleanno dei figli...
> Quando i miei erano piccoli chiedevo sempre di non lavorare quel giorno...e generalmente in occasione del compleanno di mia figlia prendevamo l occasione di andare in vacanza sul mar Rosso...
> Piuttosto che organizzare la festa di compleanno con tutti i bimbetti urlanti...andavamo al mare...(se ovviamente riuscivamo)


Ma non con l’amante.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Occhio perché può succedere qualcosa per te di impercettibile, che in tuo marito faccia accendere una lampadina.
> Se si accende e sono state lasciate tracce,addio.
> Se si accende la lucina  ,è un guaio in ogni caso perché se esiste qualcosa ,cercando nel giusto modo  oppure osservando gli eventi futuri  ,salta fuori . Io mai controllato mio marito,lavo pantaloni con tasche piene ma ho un qualcosa che a volte può essere anche fastidioso ,una specie di setaccio mentale  fine che senza volerlo raccoglie ed analizza sfumature che poi si incasellano quasi da se.
> Una sorta di  capacità a volte esagerata di analizzare ,partendo appunto da una lucina che scatena delle ricostruzioni e delle deduzioni partendo davvero dal nulla.


È così che lo hai scoperto (SE lo hai scoperto)?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mica troppo ...
> Il mar Rosso è perfetto in tarda primavera o inizio autunno


Sì. C’è stato un clima perfetto.


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma si rende conto o no del casino? Del tuo stato?
> E' consapevole della faccenda o cerca di glissare?


Non penso non lo so sinceramente a cosa pensa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non con l’amante.


Assolutamente noi come famiglia..


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Sono pienamente convinto che se si vuole provare a ripartire conviene che chi ha causato il problema svuoti il sacco completamente..... e sottolineo completamente.... almeno se ci sarà un perdono sarà  su quanto realmente accaduto .Scoprire altarini giorno dopo giorno o  anche a distanza di tempo non mi sembra il modo giusto per ripartire....anzi ...


Lo penso anche io una casa la so costruisce dalle fondamenta, ma secondo me se non svuota il sacco e perché troppo pieno di merda e chissà se non è la prima volta che si diverte alle mie spalle a sto punto


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È così che lo hai scoperto (SE lo hai scoperto)?


Si,da cose impercettibilli che  hanno fatto inanellare  in un lampo una serie di soluzioni per arrivare a dimostrare o meno i miei sentori.
Se non sai di dover cercare,non vedi nulla ,ma nel momento in cui succede di vedere il granello di polvere che pareva invisibile ,è finita .
L’altro deve avere un’astuzia o un cul@ davvero fuori dal normale per non lasciare tracce che con la tecnologia e le possibilità  odierne ,possano rimanere celate.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io una casa la so costruisce dalle fondamenta, ma secondo me se non svuota il sacco e perché troppo pieno di merda e chissà se non è la prima volta che *si diverte alle mie spalle* a sto punto


Non mi sembra una posizione giusta per capire.
Il forum ha visto molti traditi arrivare “con le budella in mano” e molti sono stati sostenuti, alcuni (come me, @mistral , @Divì, @Jacaranda, @alberto15 ,  @danny e altri) frequentano ancora  il forum e possono parlare delle loro scelte.
Ma pensare che si sia divertita alle tue spalle è una strada sbagliata.


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> È pentita vuole stare con me dice che mi ama è stato un errore bla bla bla bla


Certo. Un errore di due anni.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mica troppo ...
> Il mar Rosso è perfetto in tarda primavera o inizio autunno


Eh ma ti prendi almeno una settimana di ferie però, non il giorno del compleanno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh ma ti prendi almeno una settimana di ferie però, non il giorno del compleanno


Se potevo la settimana altrimenti il giorno...


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e fu così che con la scusa del compleanno dei figli andavano tutti con l'amante


Però è una bella idea. Da tenere presente.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo. Un errore di due anni.


Quasi tutti i traditori scoperti parlano di errore. E i traditi diventano furiosi.
Dopo si parla.


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi tutti i traditori scoperti parlano di errore. E i traditi diventano furiosi.
> Dopo si parla.


Ma infatti sono le classiche frasi fatte. L’errore lo puoi fare una volta. Una sera magari ed il giorno dopo poi ti penti subito. Due anni non è un errore ma una scelta.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Si,da cose impercettibilli che  hanno fatto inanellare  in un lampo una serie di soluzioni per arrivare a dimostrare o meno i miei sentori.
> Se non sai di dover cercare,non vedi nulla ,ma nel momento in cui succede di vedere il granello di polvere che pareva invisibile ,è finita .
> L’altro deve avere un’astuzia o un cul@ davvero fuori dal normale per non lasciare tracce che con la tecnologia e le possibilità  odierne ,possano rimanere celate.


Completamente d'accordo. A me non tornavano delle cose, ho iniziato a indagare da piccole tracce che man mano si sono sempre più allargate.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi tutti i traditori scoperti parlano di errore. E i traditi diventano furiosi.
> Dopo si parla.


C’è da dire che tradire è sbagliato quindi dire che si è commesso un errore è giusto
Poi certo se vuoi recuperare non è che vai a dire “si mi piaceva da morire e godevo tanto”


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Se non fosse solo la storia di due anni? Se l’ha sempre fatto e non me ne sono mai accorto? Come si può vivere così con questi dubbi come si fa a credere ad una persona dopo tutte le bugie?


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> C’è da dire che tradire è sbagliato quindi dire che si è commesso un errore è giusto
> Poi certo se vuoi recuperare non è che vai a dire “si mi piaceva da morire e godevo tanto”


Guarda... credo che qualunque cosa si dica, in un intento di sminuire, o al contrario in un intento di parlare con obiettività, peggiori la situazione in ogni caso.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Guarda... credo che qualunque cosa si dica, in un intento di sminuire, o al contrario in un intento di parlare con obiettività, peggiori la situazione in ogni caso.


Certo, parlare con onestà può togliere al tradito la paura di sentire altre bugie, ma magari il traditore non sa davvero cosa dire e come spiegare le cose senza ferire ancora l’altro


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Se non fosse solo la storia di due anni? Se l’ha sempre fatto e non me ne sono mai accorto? Come si può vivere così con questi dubbi come si fa a credere ad una persona dopo tutte le bugie?


E quindi, ancora una volta, sta a te. Sta a te decidere se non voler sapere più altro (e macerarti nei dubbi) o voler sapere ancora. Ma, in questo secondo caso, non puoi più fare finta di niente.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo, parlare con onestà può togliere al tradito la paura di sentire altre bugie, ma magari il traditore non sa davvero cosa dire e come spiegare le cose senza ferire ancora l’altro


Esatto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> C’è da dire che tradire è sbagliato quindi dire che si è commesso un errore è giusto
> Poi certo se vuoi recuperare non è che vai a dire “si mi piaceva da morire e godevo tanto”


Errore è sbagliare a usare l’H.
Decidere di tradire è una decisione consapevole.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Errore è sbagliare a usare l’H.
> Decidere di tradire è una decisione consapevole.


Una decisione sbagliata non è un errore? Ammettere e dire “ho sbagliato” non va bene?


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io una casa la so costruisce dalle fondamenta, ma secondo me se non svuota il sacco e perché troppo pieno di merda e chissà se non è la prima volta che si diverte alle mie spalle a sto punto


Nel pieno della rabbia è abbastanza consueto  vederlo come un divertimento consumato alle nostre spalle ,ma non è così .
Il tradimento è egoistico,è far piacere solo a se stessi.
Se il tuo dietologo ti vietasse la nutella perché sei diabetico ,non credo che la volta che ti trovassi a mangiarla di nascosto ,il tuo pensiero sarebbe quello di fare fesso il dietologo,probabilmente ti sentiresti anche un po’ o tanto in colpa .
Te la staresti mangiando  perché hai avuto occasione o desiderio per TE di mangiarla .
Infatti poi le conseguenze sarebbero le tue e non del dietologo che potrebbe si sentirsi insoddisfatto per i mancati risultati ,ma la peggio l’avresti tu (se la tua intenzione era quella di non morire di diabete).
Se invece il tuo desiderio era quello di morire  con la pancia piena di nutella ,avrai ottenuto lo scopo ,ma non alle spalle del dietologo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Se non fosse solo la storia di due anni? Se l’ha sempre fatto e non me ne sono mai accorto? Come si può vivere così con questi dubbi come si fa a credere ad una persona dopo tutte le bugie?


Deve dimostrare sincerità.
Sinceramente io non credo più a nessuno.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una decisione sbagliata non è un errore? Ammettere e dire “ho sbagliato” non va bene?


Anche chi sa che è sbagliato può perseverare nell'errore...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una decisione sbagliata non è un errore? Ammettere e dire “ho sbagliato” non va bene?


Dipende da come viene detto.
Se suona come “sbagliando si impara” fa imbufalire.
Non c’è bisogno di tradire e venire scoperti per sapere che è una cosa sbagliata tradire. E allora dire che è stato un errore o uno sbaglio è negare di avere scelto consapevole di fare una cosa sbagliata. Non è stato prendere male le misure parcheggiando, è stato scegliere di andare contro un muro.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Deve dimostrare sincerità.
> Sinceramente io non credo più a nessuno.


Quello neanche io 


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anche chi sa che è sbagliato può perseverare nell'errore...


ah beh quello sicuro


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da come viene detto.
> Se suona come “sbagliando si impara” fa imbufalire.
> Non c’è bisogno di tradire e venire scoperti per sapere che è una cosa sbagliata tradire. E allora dire che è stato un errore o uno sbaglio è negare di avere scelto consapevole di fare una cosa sbagliata. Non è stato prendere male le misure parcheggiando, è stato scegliere di andare contro un muro.


Diciamo che io al pentimento dopo la scoperta credo poco, non ti dispiace aver tradito ti dispiace esserti fatto beccare, che vale un po’ per tutti i “reati” eh… se sei pentito lo dici prima non aspetti che ti metta davanti le prove e poi dici “ah si ho sbagliato”, su questo sono d’accordo 
Ma magari vedere il dolore dell’altro ti fa capire quanto la tua scelta sia stata sbagliata e gli abbia fatto male


----------



## Mir (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E quindi, ancora una volta, sta a te. Sta a te decidere se non voler sapere più altro (e macerarti nei dubbi) o voler sapere ancora. Ma, in questo secondo caso, non puoi più fare finta di niente.


Ma da quanto ho capito, Dave, vorrebbe sapere la cruda realtà anche a costo di star ulteriormente male  per poter decidere il da farsi e ne ha tutto il sacrosanto diritto ... dall'altra parte ovviamente c'è chi ha tutto l'interesse a sminuire il più possibile l'accaduto....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Diciamo che io al pentimento dopo la scoperta credo poco, non ti dispiace aver tradito ti dispiace esserti fatto beccare, che vale un po’ per tutti i “reati” eh… se sei pentito lo dici prima non aspetti che ti metta davanti le prove e poi dici “ah si ho sbagliato”, su questo sono d’accordo
> Ma magari vedere il dolore dell’altro ti fa capire quanto la tua scelta sia stata sbagliata e gli abbia fatto male


Certo lo stupore del traditore per il dolore è sincero.
Si era costruito una versione della realtà in cui il tradito avrebbe capito. 
Il mio traditore mi disse che aveva immaginato che lo avrei scongiurato di non lasciarmi!
Il tradimento forse ha la funzione di nutrire l’ego fino a quel punto!


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo lo stupore del traditore per il dolore è sincero.
> Si era costruito una versione della realtà in cui il tradito avrebbe capito.
> Il mio traditore mi disse che aveva immaginato che lo avrei scongiurato di non lasciarmi!
> Il tradimento forse ha la funzione di nutrire l’ego fino a quel punto!


Il “mio” traditore non mi disse niente, io lo venni a sapere dopo che mi aveva lasciata che in realtà aveva un’altra, lui venne poi a cercarmi dopo qualche anno per scusarsi


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ma da quanto ho capito, Dave, vorrebbe sapere la cruda realtà anche a costo di star ulteriormente male  per poter decidere il da farsi e ne ha tutto il sacrosanto diritto ... dall'altra parte ovviamente c'è chi ha tutto l'interesse a sminuire il più possibile l'accaduto....


Figurati se non lo so, da tradita lo capisco bene.
Ma non sempre si è pronti a sapere la verità. O meglio, non lo si è a usarla per mettere un punto e rompere con l'altra persona. A volte si resta immobili pur sapendo tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il “mio” traditore non mi disse niente, io lo venni a sapere dopo che mi aveva lasciata che in realtà aveva un’altra, lui venne poi a cercarmi dopo qualche anno per scusarsi


Ma non eravate sposati.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non eravate sposati.


Non per questo fa meno male.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non per questo fa meno male.


Fa male, ma non come in un rapporto decennale con condivisione di figli e felicità e dolori.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa male, ma non come in un rapporto decennale con condivisione di figli e felicità e dolori.


Tranne i figli, io ho condiviso 16 anni di tutto.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non eravate sposati.


Oddio no, ero una ragazzina, però non me lo aspettavo considerando tutto quello che mi diceva 


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non per questo fa meno male.


Ogni dolore è rapportato all’età, ero una ragazzina all’epoca 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa male, ma non come in un rapporto decennale con condivisione di figli e felicità e dolori.


Credo che sia un dolore semplicemente diverso


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2022)

E’ 


Mir ha detto:


> ..... arrivi a queste conclusioni dopo un percorso....non penso sia la prima cosa che impari...


e’ la prima cosa che impari dopo un faticoso percorso . Meglio se lo dico cosi?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tranne i figli, io ho condiviso 16 anni di tutto.


Ma io l’avevo scritto a Omicron che era ragazza.
Il matrimonio aggiunge un po’ di rabbia in più, perché nessuno obbliga nessuno con la lupara  a fare promesse formali.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io l’avevo scritto a Omicron che era ragazza.
> Il matrimonio aggiunge un po’ di rabbia in più, perché nessuno obbliga nessuno con la lupara  a fare promesse formali.


Il bello dei post però è che chiunque può rispondere...


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Secondo me non è una cosa normale mettere al primo posto un estraneo al posto dei figli


e chi lo dice che ha messo l'altro prima di tuo figlio?


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ma da quanto ho capito, Dave, vorrebbe sapere la cruda realtà anche a costo di star ulteriormente male  per poter decidere il da farsi e ne ha tutto il sacrosanto diritto ... dall'altra parte ovviamente c'è chi ha tutto l'interesse a sminuire il più possibile l'accaduto....


Si proprio così per poter decidere devo sapere


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> È pentita vuole stare con me dice che mi ama è stato un errore bla bla bla bla


Si è pentita dopo che l’hai sgamata o prima?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Il bello dei post però è che chiunque può rispondere...


Sì certo.
Ma non dico le stesse cose a tutti e mi eri sembrata risentita dal fatto che, con la mia precisazione, avessi sminuito il dolore del tradimento in base al contratto matrimoniale.


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e chi lo dice che ha messo l'altro prima di tuo figlio?


Io la penso così, lo trovò alquanto meschino perché è un giorno importante per me


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si è pentita dopo che l’hai sgamata o prima?


Dopo


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da come viene detto.
> Se suona come “sbagliando si impara” fa imbufalire.
> Non c’è bisogno di tradire e venire scoperti per sapere che è una cosa sbagliata tradire. E allora dire che è stato un errore o uno sbaglio è negare di avere scelto consapevole di fare una cosa sbagliata. Non è stato prendere male le misure parcheggiando, è stato scegliere di andare contro un muro.


Da infedele non posso che darti ragione.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Dopo


Eh alora….l’unico pentimento è quello di essersi fatta sgamare.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì certo.
> Ma non dico le stesse cose a tutti e mi eri sembrata risentita dal fatto che, con la mia precisazione, avessi sminuito il dolore del tradimento in base al contratto matrimoniale.


Conosco tante coppie non sposate che hanno progetti come i figli e la casa in comune, non credo che un tradimento in quelle situazioni faccia meno male perché non si sono messe 4 firme


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì certo.
> Ma non dico le stesse cose a tutti e mi eri sembrata risentita dal fatto che, con la mia precisazione, avessi sminuito il dolore del tradimento in base al contratto matrimoniale.


No, risentita no, ma un po' dispiaciuta sì.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Conosco tante coppie non sposate che hanno progetti come i figli e la casa in comune, non credo che un tradimento in quelle situazioni faccia meno male perché non si sono messe 4 firme


Infatti parlavo di una cosa tra fidanzati.
Comunque chi evita le firme ha una riserva mentale.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Diciamo che io al pentimento dopo la scoperta credo poco, non ti dispiace aver tradito ti dispiace esserti fatto beccare, che vale un po’ per tutti i “reati” eh… se sei pentito lo dici prima non aspetti che ti metta davanti le prove e poi dici “ah si ho sbagliato”, su questo sono d’accordo
> Ma magari vedere il dolore dell’altro ti fa capire quanto la tua scelta sia stata sbagliata e gli abbia fatto male


Un po’ come il pentimento dei mafiosi.
Si pentono quando sono già in carcere….per vedersi ridotta le pena.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti parlavo di una cosa tra fidanzati.
> Comunque chi evita le firme ha una riserva mentale.


Molti semplicemente non credono nel matrimonio


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Molti semplicemente non credono nel matrimonio


Infatti...


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un po’ come il pentimento dei mafiosi.
> Si pentono quando sono già in carcere….per vedersi ridotta le pena.


Esattamente, ma anche i ladri o gli stupratori o i delinquenti in generale
Dopo (sempre dopo), si pentono


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Esattamente, ma anche i ladri o gli stupratori o i delinquenti in generale
> Dopo (sempre dopo), si pentono


E i coniugi sgamati…


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E i coniugi sgamati…


Tutti i traditori


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Io la penso così, lo trovò alquanto meschino perché è un giorno importante per me


non è che ha saltato il compleanno per andare col ganzo, ha preso un momento di buco.   in quella mezzora non ci sarebbe stata lo stesso.

al più la cosa può farti capire che il ganzo esaudiva delle esigenze diverse da quelle che esaudivi tu.   ora sta a te decidere se vuoi rimettere assieme il puzzle del vostro matrimonio


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una decisione sbagliata non è un errore? Ammettere e dire “ho sbagliato” non va bene?


Va bene ma può non bastare. Quando si fanno delle promesse e queste vengono disattese ed ingannate si producono dei danni irreversibili alla fiducia.
Una volta che il vaso è rotto il danno permane, niente sarà più come prima.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Va bene ma può non bastare. Quando si fanno delle promesse e queste vengono disattese ed ingannate si producono dei danni irreversibili alla fiducia.
> Una volta che il vaso è rotto il danno permane, niente sarà più come prima.


Questo lo capisco, quello che non capisco fino in fondo è uno cosa si aspetta di sentirsi dire (sempre che uno lo sappia)


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Se non fosse solo la storia di due anni? Se l’ha sempre fatto e non me ne sono mai accorto? Come si può vivere così con questi dubbi come si fa a credere ad una persona dopo tutte le bugie?


Tutti mentono. Parti da qui.
Come ti dicevo, non saprai mai la verità. Non sprecare energie in questa direzione. So che e’ difficile o forse un percorso obbligato. Il tradimento ha creato uno spartiacque. Ne esci solo se tiri una riga e tu e tua moglie diventate qualcosa di nuovo. Solo la cosa nuova puo’ essere gestita. Quella vecchia solo rattoppata e pure male. Non credere alla storia del vaso aggiustato con dell’oro…lo devi frantumare in polvere e fonderne uno nuovo…e vedere se quello nuovo ti piace. 
Ci vuole tempo. Come si comportera’ lei da ora in poi con te potrà fare la differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco, quello che non capisco fino in fondo è uno cosa si aspetta di sentirsi dire (sempre che uno lo sappia)


Dimostrare la volontà di capire perché ha fatto una cosa del genere. Analizzare se stesso e le proprie debolezze.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Adesso ho una marea di dubbi è se la sempre fatto ed e la prima volta che l’ho beccata? Lei mi giura che questa è la prima volta ma come credere ad una persona che ti ha mentito per così tanto tempo


Non  hai elementi per crederle. Guarderai ai fatti, d’ora in poi.. solo a quelli e se ci tiene a te dovrà’ convincerti con quelli e non con le chiacchiere relative al passato.  Guardera’ ora e negli anni a seguire (eh si.,anni) il tuo dolore e con sgomento capira’ (se ci tiene a te) , di aver sottovalutato l’esito di certe scelte


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa male, ma non come in un rapporto decennale con condivisione di figli e felicità e dolori.


Ecco quello che cerco sempre di dire io.



omicron ha detto:


> Conosco tante coppie non sposate che hanno progetti come i figli e la casa in comune, non credo che un tradimento in quelle situazioni faccia meno male perché non si sono messe 4 firme


Forse si intende quando si è ufficiali anche se non sposati.


----------



## lolapal (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> L’unica cosa in questo momento è che mi è caduto il mondo addosso non ho più certezze e non so dove potermi aggrappare, ho sempre pensato che parlare e cercare di capire i problemi si potesse arrivare ad una soluzione ma non è così. L’egoismo del proprio essere non si può capire si fanno scelte e lei ha fatto la sua scelta sapendo a cosa sarebbe andato incontro questa è la verità. Io sono innamorato perché l’amore non va via così da un giorno all’altro. Ma questa è una bella batosta





Dave800 ha detto:


> Non lo so non so più cosa sia giusto e sbagliato mi sento perso è tutto ovattato





Dave800 ha detto:


> Se non fosse solo la storia di due anni? Se l’ha sempre fatto e non me ne sono mai accorto? Come si può vivere così con questi dubbi come si fa a credere ad una persona dopo tutte le bugie?





Dave800 ha detto:


> Io la penso così, lo trovò alquanto meschino perché è un giorno importante per me


Ciao @Dave800, leggendoti ho come la sensazione che questo evento abbia più che altro infranto la tua visione della "famiglia del mulino bianco"...
Qualsiasi cosa possa essere successa negli anni fa parte del passato, in qualche modo dovete decidere se continuare e come. Magari tutto questo potrebbe diventare una opportunità per rendere la vostra relazione più reale, anche per te.


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao @Dave800, leggendoti ho come la sensazione che questo evento abbia più che altro infranto la tua visione della "famiglia del mulino bianco"...
> Qualsiasi cosa possa essere successa negli anni fa parte del passato, in qualche modo dovete decidere se continuare e come. Magari tutto questo potrebbe diventare una opportunità per rendere la vostra relazione più reale, anche per te.


Ma non ho mai creduto alla famiglia del Mulino Bianco. Ma ho sempre creduto della mia famiglia con valori sani e tutto questo mi rendo conto che solo io credevo potesse esistere


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dimostrare la volontà di capire perché ha fatto una cosa del genere. Analizzare se stesso e le proprie debolezze.


Ma per quello ci vuole tempo


----------



## lolapal (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ma non ho mai creduto alla famiglia del Mulino Bianco. Ma ho sempre creduto della mia famiglia con valori sani e tutto questo mi rendo conto che solo io credevo potesse esistere


I "valori sani" sono molto soggettivi... capita comunque che quando si prova a realizzare un progetto di vita con qualcuno, nel tempo, se non si rinnova il progetto, questo possa perdersi... mi sembra sia stata @CIRCE74 qualche post fa a dire che lo stare insieme va rinnovato di giorno in giorno... a prescindere dal tradimento, io credo che in qualche modo tu ti stia ritrovando in una situazione in cui un po' tutto vada rimesso in discussione...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ma non ho mai creduto alla famiglia del Mulino Bianco. Ma ho sempre creduto della mia famiglia con valori sani e tutto questo mi rendo conto che solo io credevo potesse esistere


Io non sopporto la definizione “famiglia del Mulino Bianco“ usata per denigrare o trattare da illusi. La pubblicità mostrava una famiglia di persone che si volevano bene e passavano il tempo libero serenamente.
Chi non credeva in questa possibilità o l’ha tradita è uno stronzo. Non è un illuso chi ci investiva amore.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma per quello ci vuole tempo


Ma è come chi ha commesso un reato. Non prenderemmo sul serio i componenti della banda di Ocean eleven che dicessero “è stato un errore!” se non riferito a un errore del piano che li ha fatti beccare.
”Sono una merda” sarebbe più gradito.


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> È saltato fuori che anche un altro collega al suo compleanno gli ha regalato una carta regalo con la promessa che *acquistava della biancheria intima per lui*…..ma
> Che cazzo di donna ho avuto al mio fianco


nel senso che gli faceva un favore a lui perchè doveva fare un regalo ad una donna oppure LEI doveva comperarsela per sè ?

Guarda, mi sa che più scavi più trovi letame e ti fai del male. prenditi del tempo per capire se riesci a superare una cosa del genere.


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo lo stupore del traditore per il dolore è sincero.
> Si era costruito una versione della realtà in cui il tradito avrebbe capito.
> Il mio traditore mi disse che aveva immaginato che lo avrei scongiurato di non lasciarmi!
> Il tradimento forse ha la funzione di nutrire l’ego fino a quel punto!


Il mio traditore invece secondo me pensava che in caso di scoperta, sempre grazie al  doping dell’ego  che ti conferisce la strabiliante possibilità che qualcuna/o te la dia ,  si sarebbe gonfiato il petto a mo di “uomo che non deve chiedere mai”.
Invece si è sgretolato nella disperazione e in  tutta una serie di eventi psicosomatici piuttosto pesanti.
A far conti senza l’oste, a volte si sbagliano i decimali


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> nel senso che gli faceva un favore a lui perchè doveva fare un regalo ad una donna oppure LEI doveva comperarsela per sè ?
> 
> Guarda, mi sa che più scavi più trovi letame e ti fai del male. prenditi del tempo per capire se riesci a superare una cosa del genere.


No lui intendeva mia moglie lo prendeva per usare con lui! Assurdo e questo è un altro non lo stesso


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No lui intendeva mia moglie lo prendeva per usare con lui! Assurdo e questo è un altro non lo stesso


Ma lo conosci questo qua?


----------



## lolapal (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sopporto la definizione “famiglia del Mulino Bianco“ usata per denigrare o trattare da illusi. La pubblicità mostrava una famiglia di persone che si volevano bene e passavano il tempo libero serenamente.
> Chi non credeva in questa possibilità o l’ha tradita è uno stronzo. Non è un illuso chi ci investiva amore.


Non intendevo denigrare nessuno. Volevo semplicemente dire che certe volte l'idea che abbiamo di qualcosa non aderisce alla realtà e che c'è bisogno di un confronto continuo per evitare illusioni...


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No lui intendeva mia moglie lo prendeva per usare con lui! Assurdo e questo è un altro non lo stesso


e lei ha accettato questa carta per comperarselo?
ma mi domando perchè è uscito anche questo discorso..........te lo ha detto lei, e se si, non ne  capisco il motivo


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma lo conosci questo qua?


È un collega di un altro un ufficio collaborano per delle pratiche ma sono uffici separati in sezioni non lontane tra loro tipo 100mt


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No lui intendeva mia moglie lo prendeva per usare con lui! Assurdo e questo è un altro non lo stesso


quindi tua moglie 2 se ne faceva?


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> e lei ha accettato questa carta per comperarselo?
> ma mi domando perchè è uscito anche questo discorso..........te lo ha detto lei, e se si, non ne  capisco il motivo


No mettendo apposto dei cassetti con delle ricevute, fatture vecchie e saltata fuori sta busta del suo compleanno da parte di questo collega


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tua moglie 2 se ne faceva?


A sto punto non lo so se sono 2-5-10-100 chi lo sa ho la sensazione di essere stato sempre cornuto


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2022)

beh al netto della parte pruriginosa, anche sapere se ci sono altri amanti aiuta a dipingere un quadro più realistico


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh al netto della parte pruriginosa, anche sapere se ci sono altri amanti aiuta a dipingere un quadro più realistico


Adesso deve completamente svuotare il sacco perché questo non riuscirei ad accettarlo non sono pronto per questo e non lo sarò mai


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2022)

va a finire che veramente se la faceva con una squadra di football americano comprese le riserve


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ma non ho mai creduto alla famiglia del Mulino Bianco. Ma ho sempre creduto della mia famiglia con valori sani e tutto questo mi rendo conto che solo io credevo potesse esistere


No, esisteva anche per lei.
Solo che ne aveva anche altri.
Devi entrare in quest’ottica.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No mettendo apposto dei cassetti con delle ricevute, fatture vecchie e saltata fuori sta busta del suo compleanno da parte di questo collega


Ma io dico, ma come si fa a lasciare in giro ste possibili provi? Madonna che moglie infedele superficiale che hai.
Se non ha protetto il proprio matrimonio dalle proprie velleita significa che non Vi ha mai reputati così importanti.
Se no vi proteggeva Meglio.


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No mettendo apposto dei cassetti con delle ricevute, fatture vecchie e saltata fuori sta busta del suo compleanno da parte di questo collega


che troiaio di azienda tutti ci provano con tutti

ha fatto male ad accettare, magari non ha fatto niente con questo, diciamo che adesso vedi e pensi tutto nero


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> che troiaio di azienda tutti ci provano con tutti
> 
> ha fatto male ad accettare, magari non ha fatto niente con questo, diciamo che adesso vedi e pensi tutto nero


non è detto che sia un troiaio.   semplicemente ci sono uomini e donne che interagiscono quotidianamente assieme.    

tu da donna davvero accetteresti un regalo finalizzato come quello se non hai in programma di fare qualcosa con st'uomo?


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> che troiaio di azienda tutti ci provano con tutti
> 
> ha fatto male ad accettare, magari non ha fatto niente con questo, diciamo che adesso vedi e pensi tutto nero


E beh sicuramente


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è detto che sia un troiaio.   semplicemente ci sono uomini e donne che interagiscono quotidianamente assieme.
> 
> tu da donna davvero accetteresti un regalo finalizzato come quello se non hai in programma di fare qualcosa con st'uomo?


Appunto quello che penso anche io se hai accettato sicuramente ha fatto qualcosa


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma io dico, ma come si fa a lasciare in giro ste possibili provi? Madonna che moglie infedele superficiale che hai.
> Se non ha protetto il proprio matrimonio dalle proprie velleita significa che non Vi ha mai reputati così importanti.
> Se no vi proteggeva Meglio.


Lo proteggeva cornificandolo con la qualunque praticamente.



Tachipirina ha detto:


> *che troiaio di azienda tutti ci provano con tutti*
> 
> ha fatto male ad accettare, magari non ha fatto niente con questo, diciamo che adesso vedi e pensi tutto nero


In tantissimi posti e’ così. Anche nelle scuole.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vedi così perché tu leghi le due cose.
> I traditori tengono le cose separate. Si parla di bolla.
> La torta poi l’ha portata, no?
> Per lei non vi è stata alcuna contaminazione.


Non per tutti non generalizzerei 
Sono le famose aggravanti


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non per tutti non generalizzerei
> Sono le famose aggravanti


Credo che Dave abbia abbastanza aggravanti.


----------



## Dave800 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che Dave abbia abbastanza aggravanti.


E tutto finito, non c’è via d’uscita stavolta è per sempre! L’unica soluzione è andare lontano da tutto questo, ho bisogno di fuggire da questa realtà


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> E tutto finito, non c’è via d’uscita stavolta è per sempre! L’unica soluzione è andare lontano da tutto questo, ho bisogno di fuggire da questa realtà


Stai tranquillo. Devi riacquisire lucidità


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> E tutto finito, non c’è via d’uscita stavolta è per sempre! L’unica soluzione è andare lontano da tutto questo, ho bisogno di fuggire da questa realtà


melodrammatico


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> come si fa a credere ad una persona dopo tutte le bugie?


Scegliendo di farlo.

Non avrai mai la certezza di aver compreso pienamente l’accaduto, o che lei ti abbia detto la verità. 
Se aspetti che condizioni esterne ripristino magicamente la fiducia, arriva prima Godot.

Sei tu che devi capire se vuoi accettare quanto accaduto e se la vuoi ancora nella tua vita anche se sarà un rapporto nuovo, diverso e tutto da costruire faticosamente su macerie.

E, una volta capito che lo vuoi, dovrai capire se potrai farlo. 
Perché non è detto che tu ci riesca.


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> E tutto finito, non c’è via d’uscita stavolta è per sempre! L’unica soluzione è andare lontano da tutto questo, ho bisogno di fuggire da questa realtà


Troverai una che ti merita suvvia non disperare.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sopporto la definizione “famiglia del Mulino Bianco“ usata per denigrare o trattare da illusi. La pubblicità mostrava una famiglia di persone che si volevano bene e passavano il tempo libero serenamente.
> Chi non credeva in questa possibilità o l’ha tradita è uno stronzo. Non è un illuso chi ci investiva amore.


Be insomma la colazione al mattino tutti insieme e tutti sorridenti era davvero una cagata 
Ci si vuole bene anche senza queste cose, forse di più. A me sono sempre sembrati falsi


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2022)

le pubblicità sono sempre costruite, mi pare scontato.   così come sono false le pubblicità di quelle che lavano il pavimento o stirano perfettamente truccate.    quella del Mulino Bianco è diventata iconica proprio perchè rappresenta una scena irrealistica nella maggior parte delle famiglie e talvolta bisognerebbe dire purtroppo.


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Dice di no


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


>


A questo punto chissà quanti altri colleghi.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be insomma la colazione al mattino tutti insieme e tutti sorridenti era davvero una cagata
> Ci si vuole bene anche senza queste cose, forse di più. A me sono sempre sembrati falsi


Vedessi le nostre di colazioni.
Ci si esprime a grugniti.
Nemmeno ci si guarda in faccia.
Durata media due minuti e mezzo a testa.
Spesso in mutande se non addirittura nudi, soprattutto in estate, ma qualche volta pure in inverno.
E guai a far uscire una parola in più.
E ognuno ha il suo menu. Chi pane e formaggio, chi pane e latte, chi fiocchi di avena e jogurt, chi rimasugli vari prossimi all’umido (io), chi tea, chi succo di frutta…


----------



## Tachipirina (31 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è detto che sia un troiaio.   semplicemente ci sono uomini e donne che interagiscono quotidianamente assieme.
> 
> tu da donna davvero accetteresti un regalo finalizzato come quello se non hai in programma di fare qualcosa con st'uomo?


onestamente no, una carta regalo con bigliettino di richiesta per acquisto di  abbigliamento intimo da sfoggiare con lui , va ben oltre dall'intenzione di  collega/amico

tra colleghi ricordo regali ben diversi da questo, o sono cambiati i tempi o....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vedessi le nostre di colazioni.
> Ci si esprime a grugniti.
> Nemmeno ci si guarda in faccia.
> Durata media due minuti e mezzo a testa.
> ...


Direi quindi la colazione normale di una famiglia normale. Noi non facciamo colazione tutti insieme credo da 15 anni forse. Abbiamo orari diversi spesso anche per la cena


----------



## alberto15 (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> È saltato fuori che anche un altro collega al suo compleanno gli ha regalato una carta regalo con la promessa che acquistava della biancheria intima per lui…..ma
> Che cazzo di donna ho avuto al mio fianco


si vede che aveva le mutande bucate. p.s stai dando un'importanza capitale a una stupidaggine. Lascia stare cosa ha fatto e concentrati su quello che lei vuole fare.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Direi quindi la colazione normale di una famiglia normale. Noi non facciamo colazione tutti insieme credo da 15 anni forse. Abbiamo orari diversi spesso anche per la cena


io faccio colazione con la bimba, mio marito fa colazione da solo ma perchè si alza alle 6 e alle 7 è già fuori casa, quando siamo tutti insieme però ci piace fare colazione insieme anche se mangiamo tutti cose diverse, certo non siamo col sorriso durbans come la famiglia del mulino bianco...


----------



## ologramma (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Guarda ho scoperto che al giorno del compleanno di mio figlio con la scusa per andare a prendere la torta è andata direttamente in ufficio per farsi una saltata veloce eravamo appena tornato da un lungo week tutto per noi, capisco che per me non tieni considerazione ma come puoi fare una cosa del genere al giorno della nascita di tuo figlio?????


sto leggendo, questo mi farebbe un male bestia  anche se io dalla mia ho tradito :
Sono esterrefatto dal suo comportamento in quel giorno ,  va be dargli un altra  possibilità ma se la deve guadagnare  , non so se sarei stato buono come te


----------



## Reginatriste72 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Direi quindi la colazione normale di una famiglia normale. Noi non facciamo colazione tutti insieme credo da 15 anni forse. Abbiamo orari diversi spesso anche per la cena


Noi facciamo colazione insieme solo la domenica. 
Gli altri giorni colazione da soli avendo tutti orari diversi.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be insomma la colazione al mattino tutti insieme e tutti sorridenti era davvero una cagata
> Ci si vuole bene anche senza queste cose, forse di più. A me sono sempre sembrati falsi


La pubblicità vende sogni non biscotti.
La colazione tutti insieme di domenica o in vacanza è bellissima. 
Si fa colazione e si programma cosa fare insieme.
Non si riesce sempre? Proprio perché non si riesce sempre è un sogno.
Resta una cosa bella da fare in famiglia.


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si vede che aveva le mutande bucate. p.s stai dando un'importanza capitale a una stupidaggine. *Lascia stare cosa ha fatto e concentrati su quello che lei vuole fare.*


Beh insomma non può mica fare finta di nulla su due anni di corna eh.


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sto leggendo, questo mi farebbe un male bestia  anche se io dalla mia ho tradito :
> Sono esterrefatto dal suo comportamento in quel giorno ,  va be dargli un altra  possibilità ma se la deve guadagnare  , *non so se sarei stato buono come te*


Idem.


----------



## alberto15 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh insomma non può mica fare finta di nulla su due anni di corna eh.


Non ho detto che "deve fare finta" ho detto solo che non deve dargli quell'importanza di vita o di morte che lui da


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io faccio colazione con la bimba, mio marito fa colazione da solo ma perchè si alza alle 6 e alle 7 è già fuori casa, quando siamo tutti insieme però ci piace fare colazione insieme anche se mangiamo tutti cose diverse, certo *non siamo col sorriso durbans *come la famiglia del mulino bianco...


Un’altra pubblicità.
La pubblicità è narrazione (vero @Jacaranda ?) di ciò che vorremmo.
Lo scopo della pubblicità è vendere, per questo vendono sogni. 
Il problema non è sorridere è immaginare di avere un sorriso bellissimo come Virna Lisi, o di altro modello o testimonial, ed essere altrettanto affascinante e con un aria pulita insieme.
Mentre il nostro sorriso è così così, anche se abbiamo pagato una villa al dentista, e non è sempre spontaneo.
Il Mulino Bianco è la famiglia che vogliamo, dove ci si vuole bene, non si litiga e si fanno con piacere cose semplici insieme, come una gita in bicicletta, anche se non abitiamo in campagna, nel mulino ristrutturato, ma in un condominio di periferia. E per crederlo possiamo almeno mangiare i biscotti o le merendine.
La pubblicità attuale degli stessi prodotti è la narrazione della nostalgia della infanzia e di poter fare liberamente piccole ritualità infantili (un po’ ossessive compulsive) come fare scoppiare l’involucro o mangiare prima le estremità. Piccole cose individuali che magari nella famiglia ingrugnata, invece che sorridente come nella vecchia pubblicità, ci rassicuravano da piccoli. 
Se ci irrita la rappresentazione della famiglia armoniosa è perché la nostra famiglia non lo è e non sogniamo nemmeno più che possa esserlo, anche di domenica o in vacanza. 
Ogni narrazione è falsa ed è vera, perché è una rappresentazione di desideri e bisogni.
Perché ci irrita una e non un’altra, perché narrazioni assurde ci coinvolgono e altre no, racconta di noi.
Ormai io vedo in modo chiaro questa cosa e mi imbarazza come le persone siano riservate e poi non si rendano conto di quanto rivelino parlando di film, canzoni, pubblicità.
Ad esempio recentemente ho letto recensioni dell’ultimo 007, che io ho visto a metà e mi sono sorpresa di alcune cose che ho pensato e della conversazione che ho avuto in proposito con mia figlia, proprio perché mi ha stupito ciò che è uscito dalla mia bocca.
@Dave800  che libri, film, canzoni, pubblicità piacciono a tua moglie?
Qual era, qual è il suo sogno?
E il tuo?
Una delle prime volte che sono uscita con quello che poi è diventato mio marito e poi traditore ed ex, siamo andati al cinema. Abbiamo discusso sul film che a me aveva irritato molto e che invece a lui era piaciuto.
Anni dopo poi, scoperto il tradimento, ho pensato che era stato un momento in cui avrei dovuto capire che non avremmo dovuto stare insieme.
Il film non è importante in sé, era importante cosa veicolava e che non rappresentava me.
Quante cose abbiamo voluto ignorare per stare con la persona che ci piaceva e che razionalmente, a parole, in modo formale e ufficiale, condivideva con noi un progetto, ma intimamente, magari inconsapevolmente, avrebbe voluto essere 007 di Sean Connery?


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non ho detto che "deve fare finta" ho detto solo che non deve dargli quell'importanza di vita o di morte che lui da


A me sembra anche fin troppo buono.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un’altra pubblicità.
> La pubblicità è narrazione (vero @Jacaranda ?) di ciò che vorremmo.
> Lo scopo della pubblicità è vendere, per questo vendono sogni.
> Il problema non è sorridere è immaginare di avere un sorriso bellissimo come Virna Lisi, o di altro modello o testimonial, ed essere altrettanto affascinante e con un aria pulita insieme.
> ...


certo la pubblicità è fatta apposta per farti desiderare quel prodotto, persone sorridenti e quindi felici ti dispongono in maniera positiva e ti fanno inconsciamente credere che sia quella cosa a renderti felice
poi non è che uno provi necessariamente invidia, le famiglie non sono sempre per forza ingrugnate o litigiose, spesso sono solo di fretta e presi dai problemi quotidiani ai quali pensi pure mentre ti bevi il caffè


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo la pubblicità è fatta apposta per farti desiderare quel prodotto, persone sorridenti e quindi felici ti dispongono in maniera positiva e ti fanno inconsciamente credere che sia quella cosa a renderti felice
> poi non è che uno provi necessariamente invidia, le famiglie non sono sempre per forza ingrugnate o litigiose, spesso sono solo di fretta e presi dai problemi quotidiani ai quali pensi pure mentre ti bevi il caffè


Poiché le famiglie non sono sempre ingrugnate si vedono rappresentate, anche se la merendina la ingoiano in ascensore.
Io mi vedevo rappresentata dal Mulino Bianco, anche se di mattina i miei figli aprivano gli occhi a fatica, finché non avevano mangiato e sono così ancora, come mi confermano i loro partner.
Se è la famiglia armoniosa che irrita, non è perché invece la propria è litigiosa, ma, probabilmente, in alcuni casi, quel tipo di armonia che esclude il conflitto normale e sano per decidere se si fa una gita in bicicletta, si va a Gardaland o si sta sul divano a dormire, ci sembra che annulli la nostra individualità. Oppure a posteriori a me irritava perché era la rivelazione del mio fallimento.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poiché le famiglie non sono sempre ingrugnate si vedono rappresentate, anche se la merendina la ingoiano in ascensore.
> Io mi vedevo rappresentata dal Mulino Bianco, anche se di mattina i miei figli aprivano gli occhi a fatica, finché non avevano mangiato e sono così ancora, come mi confermano i loro partner.
> Se è la famiglia armoniosa che irrita, non è perché invece la propria è litigiosa, ma, probabilmente, in alcuni casi, quel tipo di armonia che esclude il conflitto normale e sano per decidere se si fa una gita in bicicletta, si va a Gardaland o si sta sul divano a dormire, ci sembra che annulli la nostra individualità. Oppure a posteriori a me irritava perché era la rivelazione del mio fallimento.


a me non irrita, la trovo solo lontana dalla famiglia media, lo so che vogliono mostrare "il sogno" ma ti fanno vedere case enormi e super in ordine, genitori di 25 anni con figli di 10, mamme sempre perfette truccate e pettinate, bambini ubbidienti che non litigano, sono solo un tantino distanti dalla realtà (ma un tantino eh), un po' come la crema antirughe con la modella di 30 anni o strisce depilatorie che depilano gambe già depilate 
ma forse sono io che sono polemica


----------



## Reginatriste72 (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> E tutto finito, non c’è via d’uscita stavolta è per sempre! L’unica soluzione è andare lontano da tutto questo, ho bisogno di fuggire da questa realtà


Le vie d’uscita ci sono sempre e non sono di certo la fuga! Devi cercare di calmarti e riflettere a mente lucida e ora non riesci di certo perché succede sempre qualcosa che ti stravolge. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me non irrita, la trovo solo lontana dalla famiglia media, lo so che vogliono mostrare "il sogno" ma ti fanno vedere case enormi e super in ordine, genitori di 25 anni con figli di 10, mamme sempre perfette truccate e pettinate, bambini ubbidienti che non litigano, sono solo un tantino distanti dalla realtà (ma un tantino eh), un po' come la crema antirughe con la modella di 30 anni o strisce depilatorie che depilano gambe già depilate
> ma forse sono io che sono polemica


Chi fa pubblicità non è scemo e sa benissimo a quale target si rivolge e cosa questo settore di consumatori vuole e sogna.
Riflettevo che anche il cinema usa prevalentemente attori belli, ma io non voglio vedere brutti


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vedessi le nostre di colazioni.
> Ci si esprime a grugniti.
> Nemmeno ci si guarda in faccia.
> Durata media due minuti e mezzo a testa.
> ...


Tutto nella norma


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi fa pubblicità non è scemo e sa benissimo a quale target si rivolge e cosa questo settore di consumatori vuole e sogna.
> Riflettevo che anche il cinema usa prevalentemente attori belli, ma io non voglio vedere brutti


certo, ci sono squadroni di psicologi che fanno le pubblicità, devono vendere, come i film che devono far sognare


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vedessi le nostre di colazioni.
> Ci si esprime a grugniti.
> Nemmeno ci si guarda in faccia.
> Durata media due minuti e mezzo a testa.
> ...


io odio fare colazione con chi guarda la tv o sente la radio. Voglio un risveglio lento.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo, ci sono squadroni di psicologi che fanno le pubblicità, devono vendere, come i film che devono far sognare


Comunque siamo un target e non sempre ci rendiamo conto di quello che funziona con noi.
La trentenne che mette la crema antirughe (ma quale trentenne?! La maggior parte delle modelle non va oltre i 20) benché razionalmente sia non credibile, in realtà esprime il sogno di rivedersi con quella pelle, che magari neppure abbiamo mai avuto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io odio fare colazione con chi guarda la tv o sente la radio. Voglio un risveglio lento.


Non dirlo a me... altro che grugniti...


----------



## Warlock (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si vede che aveva le mutande bucate. p.s stai dando un'importanza capitale a una stupidaggine. Lascia stare cosa ha fatto e concentrati su quello che lei vuole fare.


Perdonami Alberto, non puoi mettere quello che ha fatto sotto il tappeto e concentrarti su quello che lei vuole fare.
Non è stata una sbandata, è una relazione parallela che dura da due anni e sarebbe durata ancora se non fosse stata scoperta.
E' una relazione a cui si è data MOLTA importanza, volendo giudicare l'episodio dove lei è scappata in ufficio per vederlo e scoparselo al compleanno del figlio.
E se un collega ti regala un buono per l'intimo da usare con lui, vuol dire che le voci in ufficio e probabilmente il tuo comportamento, fanno supporre che tu sia una che la dà con facilità.
Bisogna anche contare che un tradimento si può anche recuperare ma dipende dalle aggravanti. In ognuno di noi c'è qualcosa che non può essere digerito/perdonato. Io per esempio non perdonerei MAI nel MODO più ASSOLUTO l'averlo fatto nel letto coniugale.
E credo non riuscirei a perdonare se, in un momento di festa famigliare, lei dovesse andare dall'amante.
In quel caso per me valige sulla porta senza fiatare, e se ci fosse un minimo fiato, l'alternativa sarebbe uscire con le valige in posizione verticale, o uscire comunque ma col vestito della festa in posizione orizzontale.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Perdonami Alberto, non puoi mettere quello che ha fatto sotto il tappeto e concentrarti su quello che lei vuole fare.
> Non è stata una sbandata, è una relazione parallela che dura da due anni e sarebbe durata ancora se non fosse stata scoperta.
> E' una relazione a cui si è data MOLTA importanza, volendo giudicare l'episodio dove lei è scappata in ufficio per vederlo e scoparselo al compleanno del figlio.
> E se un collega ti regala un buono per l'intimo da usare con lui, vuol dire che le voci in ufficio e probabilmente il tuo comportamento, fanno supporre che tu sia una che la dà con facilità.
> ...


Io per anni a ogni tradito postavo i sacchi della spazzatura condominiali, intendevo incoraggiare a buttare fuori chi aveva tradito, come avevo fatto io.
Non era per avere conferma di avere agito giustamente, benché l’avessi fatto di impulso, ma perché mi sembrava impossibile potersi tenere in casa chi aveva tradito e che mi pareva un estraneo.
Lui è uscito la prima mattina che siamo stati in casa (l’avevo scoperto un paio di giorni prima della partenza dal mare) e al mattino sono andata naturalmente a fare pipì, lui è entrato, come di solito, l’ho buttato fuori. Non potevo stare in bagno con un estraneo.
Ma, dopo numerosi casi, ho capito che la maggioranza non aveva proprio alcuna intenzione di interrompere la convivenza.
Anzi, come ha scritto Alberto, la volevano come conferma di essere la prima scelta confermata.
Tantissimi cercano anche il sesso, proprio per conferme, altri non riescono a pensare alla casa e o al letto vuoto, altri si vergognerebbero (loro! ) di fronte a parenti, amici e vicini.
Altri ancora fanno rapidamente i conti e concludono che l’impoverimento renderebbe loro impossibile svolgere tutte le attività che rendono sopportabile l’esistenza. Altri ancora “sentono le voci” di genitori introiettati o di figli immaginari adulti che li rimproverano di non avere dato possibilità alla famiglia. Altri non vogliono rendere la cosa troppo facile e dare al traditore di vivere liberamente tutte le relazioni che vogliono, altri pensano di potergliela fare pagare solo restando insieme ed esercitando il potere di chi è dalla parte giusta. Altri hanno una storia personale di separazioni sgangherate dei genitori e non riescono a sopportare l’idea di fare vivere una cosa simile ai propri figli. Altri riconoscono una propria corresponsabilità per essere stati distanti o difficili da sopportare o carenti per qualche aspetto.
Altri tutto un insieme di queste cose e altre ancora.
Fatto sta che tra i traditi del forum pochissimi hanno scelto la separazione. Forse @Divì  puoi intervenire con riflessioni utili a @Dave800  con le budella in mano.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un’altra pubblicità.
> La pubblicità è narrazione (vero @Jacaranda ?) di ciò che vorremmo.
> Lo scopo della pubblicità è vendere, per questo vendono sogni.
> Il problema non è sorridere è immaginare di avere un sorriso bellissimo come Virna Lisi, o di altro modello o testimonial, ed essere altrettanto affascinante e con un aria pulita insieme.
> ...


Un brand aveva ricevuto plausi per la pubblicita’ sul meteorite che sterminava figli e mamme..originale si..peccato che le vendite delle merendine siano crollate


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un brand aveva ricevuto plausi per la pubblicita’ sul meteorite che sterminava figli e mamme..originale si..peccato che le vendite delle merendine siano crollate


Io le ho comprate una volta per solidarietà 
Però io mi identificavo nella bambina con genitori oppressivi


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2022)

Personalmente io non ho cacciato in un primo momento perche’ non fisicamente in grado. Ero talmente sofferente da riuscire a malapena a lavarmi. Lo shock non e’ stato legato al fatto di essermi resa conto di non essere la prescelta, ma allo sgretolamento della famiglia. La mia..quella che mi ero costruita e a cui avevo dedicato tutta me stessa. Sentivo poi  la responsabilita’ di dover essere io a porvi fine, dato che mio marito non voleva…anche se era responsabile della situazione.l
ho comunque pensieri ricorrenti di “liberta’, in cui mi riapproprio di me stessa


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io le ho comprate una volta per solidarietà
> Però io mi identificavo nella bambina con genitori oppressivi


Ma era la bambina quella insopportabile


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma era la bambina quella insopportabile


Come me da bambina, presuntuosa e ignorante, un po’ saputella.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Personalmente io non ho cacciato in un primo momento perche’ non fisicamente in grado. Ero talmente sofferente da riuscire a malapena a lavarmi. Lo shock non e’ stato legato al fatto di essermi resa conto di non essere la prescelta, ma allo *sgretolamento della famiglia. La mia..quella che mi ero costruita e a cui avevo dedicato tutta me stessa*. Sentivo poi  la responsabilita’ di dover essere io a porvi fine, dato che mio marito non voleva…anche se era responsabile della situazione.l
> ho comunque pensieri ricorrenti di “liberta’, in cui mi riapproprio di me stessa


Già capisco.
Ognuno ha la sua storia. Poi tu avevi figli piccoli.


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me non irrita, la trovo solo lontana dalla famiglia media, lo so che vogliono mostrare "il sogno" ma ti fanno vedere case enormi e super in ordine, genitori di 25 anni con figli di 10, mamme sempre perfette truccate e pettinate, bambini ubbidienti che non litigano, sono solo un tantino distanti dalla realtà (ma un tantino eh), un po' come la crema antirughe con la modella di 30 anni o strisce depilatorie che depilano gambe già depilate
> ma forse sono io che sono polemica


forse?


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> forse?


insinui?


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2022)

affermo


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me non irrita, la trovo solo lontana dalla famiglia media, lo so che vogliono mostrare "il sogno" ma ti fanno vedere case enormi e super in ordine, genitori di 25 anni con figli di 10, mamme sempre perfette truccate e pettinate, bambini ubbidienti che non litigano, sono solo un tantino distanti dalla realtà (ma un tantino eh), un po' come la crema antirughe con la modella di 30 anni o strisce depilatorie che depilano gambe già depilate
> ma forse sono io che sono polemica


Instagram, che è una collezione di pubblicità, veicolate da vite narrate, presenta prevalentemente appunto narrazioni sullo stile delle pubblicità tradizionali con i testimonial vincenti. Il prototipo della nuova famiglia del Mulino Bianco è la famiglia Ferragnez, con un condimento di costruita spontaneità e il soggiorno enorme, più grande del doppio degli appartamenti medi, pieno di giocattoli, come se non potessero permettersi un altro salone solo per i giochi, ma per mostrare che “anche i ricchi piangono... ah no, hanno il disordine“. 
Per raccogliere la minoranza (lo indicano i numeri) che non si riconosce in quel modello nascono profili che si pongono come alternativi come Normalizenormalhomes che ha fatto dello stendino tra i piedi e della vista sui bidoni condominiali la sua cifra. La sua presa in giro delle colazioni con croissant sui tetti di Parigi fa ridere, ma ha una funzione rassicurante altrettanto dei Ferragnez, solo poi suggerisce cose più modeste. Lei ha la sua nicchia e io faccio parte del suo target.
Ma nessuno sfugge dal consumismo.


----------



## Dave800 (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si vede che aveva le mutande bucate. p.s stai dando un'importanza capitale a una stupidaggine. Lascia stare cosa ha fatto e concentrati su quello che lei vuole fare.


Come si fa a non dare importanza?


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Come si fa a non dare importanza?


beh a sto punto fai il conto di quanti uomini lavorano con tua moglie e fai una cernita


----------



## Mir (31 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh a sto punto fai il conto di quanti uomini lavorano con tua moglie e fai una cernita


Alla faccia della sensibilità.....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Come si fa a non dare importanza?


Lascia perdere....c è chi ama "minimizzare" sui problemi altrui....


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be insomma la colazione al mattino tutti insieme e tutti sorridenti era davvero una cagata
> Ci si vuole bene anche senza queste cose, forse di più. A me sono sempre sembrati falsi


 magari in vestaglia e con leiniziali
Io ne conosco una così di famiglia
Lei lo tradisce da anni


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Come si fa a non dare importanza?


Una vecchia utente mi disse che sposarsi non ti toglie la proprietà del tuo corpo per assegnarla al coniuge.
Ci pensai a lungo. Capii cosa intendeva.
Cosa ha fatto del suo corpo non ti riguarda, disturba per un senso di possesso che è sbagliato.
Quello che conta è il tradimento del patto. Qual era il patto tra voi? Prevedevate la possibilità di provare desiderio per altri? Solo per porre una questione.
Mi sembra di aver capito che tu senti tradite parti sacre del vostro rapporto.
Pensa a quello e a vedere se puoi ridimensionare la tua idea di sacralità o no. 
Il resto sono particolari che non cambiano molto.


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Alla faccia della sensibilità.....


la sensibilità nella presente situazione è irrilevante.   se il nostro amico vuole la verità dev'essere pronto a reggerla anche se sarà durissima


----------



## Mir (31 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la sensibilità nella presente situazione è irrilevante.   se il nostro amico vuole la verità dev'essere pronto a reggerla anche se sarà durissima


Certamente...e penso lo sappia anche lui.... ironizzavo sulla ruvidità dell'affermazione.


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Certamente...e penso lo sappia anche lui.... ironizzavo sulla ruvidità dell'affermazione.


io avevo fatto la battuta sulla squadra di football americano non pensando che sarebbe stata quasi veritiera.   perchè se lei se la faceva con un collega ed un altro era così in intimità con lei da potersi permettere un regalo con quella motivazione, comprendo che ora nella testa di Dave ci sia il pensiero che sua moglie si sia ripassata tutti i maschi dell'azienda.   

e comprendo anche perchè la moglie faccia così muro.   certe verità sono troppo pesanti anche per chi le racconta


----------



## ologramma (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fanno TUTTI i traditori.


sarò strano  ma nojn l'ho mai fatto


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io odio fare colazione con chi guarda la tv o sente la radio. Voglio un risveglio lento.


Sempre fatto colazione solo e soletto ,avevo altri orari e minuti contati


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sempre fatto colazione solo e soletto ,avevo altri orari e minuti contati


 generalmente anche


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Ogni narrazione richiede la sospensione della incredulità, per questo accettiamo che gli zii di Luke Skywalker facciano gli agricoltori in un pianeta desertico o Meryl Streep incontri in un paesino sperduto dell’America profonda un affascinante fotografo. E soprattutto accettiamo che si possa ridere sulle corna. 
La sospensione della incredulità vale anche per la pubblicità, solo per quella parte di cui siamo consapevoli, dopo anni di educazione ai media, ma resta la parte che ci colpisce, di quella o altre.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> affermo


Ma pensa per te 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Instagram, che è una collezione di pubblicità, veicolate da vite narrate, presenta prevalentemente appunto narrazioni sullo stile delle pubblicità tradizionali con i testimonial vincenti. Il prototipo della nuova famiglia del Mulino Bianco è la famiglia Ferragnez, con un condimento di costruita spontaneità e il soggiorno enorme, più grande del doppio degli appartamenti medi, pieno di giocattoli, come se non potessero permettersi un altro salone solo per i giochi, ma per mostrare che “anche i ricchi piangono... ah no, hanno il disordine“.
> Per raccogliere la minoranza (lo indicano i numeri) che non si riconosce in quel modello nascono profili che si pongono come alternativi come Normalizenormalhomes che ha fatto dello stendino tra i piedi e della vista sui bidoni condominiali la sua cifra. La sua presa in giro delle colazioni con croissant sui tetti di Parigi fa ridere, ma ha una funzione rassicurante altrettanto dei Ferragnez, solo poi suggerisce cose più modeste. Lei ha la sua nicchia e io faccio parte del suo target.
> Ma nessuno sfugge dal consumismo.


Ossignur  ecco perché non ho Instagram


----------



## Vera (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Perche' per lei non era cosi' importante.


Ma chi se ne frega?!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La pubblicità vende sogni non biscotti.
> La colazione tutti insieme di domenica o in vacanza è bellissima.
> Si fa colazione e si programma cosa fare insieme.
> Non si riesce sempre? Proprio perché non si riesce sempre è un sogno.
> Resta una cosa bella da fare in famiglia.


Non so a me non capita da anni
in vacanza mini club e i miei figli si piazzavano li tutto il giorno. Era bello vederli indipendenti e sereni


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma pensa per te
> 
> Ossignur  ecco perché non ho Instagram


Confermo su instagram ci sono tutte quelle famiglie perfette, 400 figli, mamme mai stanche, case perfette, fisici perfetti, vacanze da sogno…


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Confermo su instagram ci sono tutte quelle famiglie perfette, 400 figli, mamme mai stanche, case perfette, fisici perfetti, vacanze da sogno…


Non fa per me


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non fa per me


E poi ci sono io, che sorseggio il mio estate, stesa sul divano, sommersa dai libri che le guardo


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La pubblicità vende sogni non biscotti.
> La colazione tutti insieme di domenica o in vacanza è bellissima.
> Si fa colazione e si programma cosa fare insieme.
> Non si riesce sempre? Proprio perché non si riesce sempre è un sogno.
> Resta una cosa bella da fare in famiglia.


Non ho nessun tipo di irritazione nel vedere i mondi rappresentati nelle pubblicità.
Forse perchè le guardo con occhio interessato e professionale. 

Mia nonna non era una di molte parole, e purtroppo se n'è andata troppo presto.
Eppure quando vedeva la pubblicità del detersivo (e solo quella) per pavimenti che proclamava in una sola passata pavimenti splendenti in men che non si dica, non la teneva più nessuno. Cominciava a borbottare risentita in dialetto che ci fossero queste prese in giro.
Ridevo tantissimo.


----------



## Warlock (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sto solo cercando di ridimensionare quello che lui, a mio avviso, sta ingigantendo. Poi sicuramente mi sbaglio


Come ti ho già scritto prima, non importa quello che può  aver pensato lei. Al momento il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'ha lui, e magari quello che per lei non era "importante" per lui ha un valore completamente diverso. Non è che uno ingigantisce, uno ha un limite di sopportazione.
E, sinceramente, se una mi avesse preso per il culo per due anni, fosse andata a scopare durante il compleanno del figlio, accetta buoni regalo per comprare intimo da usare eventualmente con un altro collega, perdonami, ma non ingigantirei niente... è una zoccola come dato di fatto.


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so a me non capita da anni
> in vacanza mini club e i miei figli si piazzavano li tutto il giorno. Era bello vederli indipendenti e sereni


però quando erano piccoli, in vacanza sarà capitato di trovarsi a fare colazione tutti insieme


----------



## Warlock (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> stando al tuo metro di giudizio il fatto che tu stia qua dentro non essendo stato tradito ne' traditore come ti configurerebbe con tua moglie? Prova a raccontarle che sei iscritto qua e vediamo come reagisce. Sicuramente benissimo, penso. Non ingigantira' affatto ne' tu minimizzerai, giustamente.


Guarda che io ho conosciuto mia moglie quando sono stato tradito, lasciato in braghe di tela dalla ex che ha preferito l'amante, visto che stavo per sposarmi e che avevamo un'attività insieme.
Mia moglie sa benissimo che scrivo qui dentro, non devo minimizzare nè lei ingigantire. Con lei sono trasparente.


----------



## Dave800 (31 Maggio 2022)

In questo momento sono arrabbiato con me stesso per non essere riuscito a comprendere tutti i segnali che lei dava, ero troppo preso dal lavoro e forse davo tutto per scontato, sicuramente avrò anche io le mie colpe non sono perfetto e non lo sarò mai. Detto questo io sono sicuro solo di una cosa che oggi non sarò più come prima non vivrò più come prima, mi ha cambiato profondamente e sto valutando tutte le opzioni del caso (attività, casa, figli,ecc ecc)
La mia lei è in uno stato pietoso piange piange e continua a dirmi che mi ama e non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi che tutto quello che ha fatto e stato solo per il suo egoismo


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E poi ci sono io, che sorseggio il mio estate, stesa sul divano, sommersa dai libri che le guardo


Fa male l'estathe!!!!.sono tutti zuccheri


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo momento sono arrabbiato con me stesso per non essere riuscito a comprendere tutti i segnali che lei dava, ero troppo preso dal lavoro e forse davo tutto per scontato, sicuramente avrò anche io le mie colpe non sono perfetto e non lo sarò mai. Detto questo io sono sicuro solo di una cosa che oggi non sarò più come prima non vivrò più come prima, mi ha cambiato profondamente e sto valutando tutte le opzioni del caso (attività, casa, figli,ecc ecc)
> *La mia lei è in uno stato pietoso piange piange e continua a dirmi che mi ama e non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi che tutto quello che ha fatto e stato solo per il suo egoismo*


Lacrime di coccodrillo.


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Fa male l'estathe!!!!.sono tutti zuccheri


Io lo bevo ogni giorno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io lo bevo ogni giorno.


Guarda che poi ti viene la cellulite


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Fa male l'estathe!!!!.sono tutti zuccheri


Credimi è l’unica cosa che assumo in questo periodo, il mio corpo non accetta altro


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Credimi è l’unica cosa che assumo in questo periodo, il mio corpo non accetta altro


Ma mica disseta!!! È troppo dolce...


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo momento sono arrabbiato con me stesso per non essere riuscito a comprendere tutti i segnali che lei dava, ero troppo preso dal lavoro e forse davo tutto per scontato, sicuramente avrò anche io le mie colpe non sono perfetto e non lo sarò mai. Detto questo io sono sicuro solo di una cosa che oggi non sarò più come prima non vivrò più come prima, mi ha cambiato profondamente e sto valutando tutte le opzioni del caso (attività, casa, figli,ecc ecc)
> La mia lei è in uno stato pietoso piange piange e continua a dirmi che mi ama e non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi che tutto quello che ha fatto e stato solo per il suo egoismo


Il tuo stato d’animo non sarebbe cambiato se tu l’avessi scoperto prima o magari fra 3/4 anni… devi capire se sei disposto a ripartire oppure no… lo stato in cui si trova lei non deve influenzare la tua scelta


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma mica disseta!!! È troppo dolce...


Non mangiando altro vado avanti di te e acqua


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non mangiando altro vado avanti di te e acqua


Ma poi ti senti male!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo momento sono arrabbiato con me stesso per non essere riuscito a comprendere tutti i segnali che lei dava, ero troppo preso dal lavoro e forse davo tutto per scontato, sicuramente avrò anche io le mie colpe non sono perfetto e non lo sarò mai. Detto questo io sono sicuro solo di una cosa che oggi non sarò più come prima non vivrò più come prima, mi ha cambiato profondamente e sto valutando tutte le opzioni del caso (attività, casa, figli,ecc ecc)
> La mia lei è in uno stato pietoso piange piange e continua a dirmi che mi ama e non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi che tutto quello che ha fatto e stato solo per il suo egoismo


Che brutta situazione...avresti la possibilità di andare a vivere per un po' da qualche altra parte? Magari un po' di lontananza aiuta a ragionare più a mente fredda...solo per un periodo per fare calmare un po' le acque.


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma poi ti senti male!!!


Lo so… ma attraverso fasi e questa è quella in cui ho repulsione verso il cibo… magari come ha suggerito qualcuno ritorno allo xanax


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lo so… ma attraverso fasi e questa è quella in cui ho repulsione verso il cibo… magari come ha suggerito qualcuno ritorno allo xanax


Lo Xanax mai!!!...mi dispiace se stai male ...se hai bisogno di parlare scrivimi


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> però quando erano piccoli, in vacanza sarà capitato di trovarsi a fare colazione tutti insieme


sotto i 6 anni si


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lo Xanax mai!!!...mi dispiace se stai male ...se hai bisogno di parlare scrivimi


Santo xanax se usato nella giusta misura
Mi ha salvato la vita


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Santo xanax se usato nella giusta misura
> Mi ha salvato la vita


Solo il nome mi dà sui nervi...lo prendeva mia mamma, ha avuto anche periodi che ne prendeva un bel po', io ero piccola ma non mi piaceva come la vedevo...ecco perché lo odio.


----------



## Dave800 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Lacrime di coccodrillo.


Sembra sincera mi ha detto che vuole dire tutto perché non vuole perdermi ma anche non vuole farmi più male di quello che ha già fatto


----------



## Dave800 (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Il tuo stato d’animo non sarebbe cambiato se tu l’avessi scoperto prima o magari fra 3/4 anni… devi capire se sei disposto a ripartire oppure no… lo stato in cui si trova lei non deve influenzare la tua scelta


Non è facile perché anche il mio stato d’animo e sotto terra


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma pensa per te
> 
> Ossignur  ecco perché non ho Instagram


Mi sono rifiutata a lungo. Ma sono contenta di esserci. Io non posto nulla seguo alcuni profili e ho fatto amicizia come qui.
Seguo dei divulgatori molto interessanti.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so a me non capita da anni
> in vacanza mini club e i miei figli si piazzavano li tutto il giorno. Era bello vederli indipendenti e sereni


Perché il tuo ideale è l’indipendenza.
Non siamo uguali.


----------



## patroclo (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo momento sono arrabbiato con me stesso per non essere riuscito a comprendere tutti i segnali che lei dava, ero troppo preso dal lavoro e forse davo tutto per scontato, sicuramente avrò anche io le mie colpe non sono perfetto e non lo sarò mai. Detto questo io sono sicuro solo di una cosa che oggi non sarò più come prima non vivrò più come prima, mi ha cambiato profondamente e sto valutando tutte le opzioni del caso (attività, casa, figli,ecc ecc)
> La mia lei è in uno stato pietoso piange piange e continua a dirmi che mi ama e non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi che tutto quello che ha fatto e stato solo per il suo egoismo


Sincera è sicuramente sincera ad ammettere che è per suo egoismo ... ma a te cambia qualcosa questo tipo di sincerità?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Confermo su instagram ci sono tutte quelle famiglie perfette, 400 figli, mamme mai stanche, case perfette, fisici perfetti, vacanze da sogno…


C’è di tutto.
La maggior parte degli emeriti deficienti.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ho nessun tipo di irritazione nel vedere i mondi rappresentati nelle pubblicità.
> Forse perchè le guardo con occhio interessato e professionale.
> 
> Mia nonna non era una di molte parole, e purtroppo se n'è andata troppo presto.
> ...


Non era in target. Lo sai bene.


----------



## Ulisse (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> per non essere riuscito a comprendere tutti i segnali che lei dava


vabbè, non fartene una colpa ora.
A posteriori è tutto più facile.
E' immediato fare dei collegamenti a dei comportamenti. Dopo.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo momento sono arrabbiato con me stesso per non essere riuscito a comprendere tutti i segnali che lei dava, ero troppo preso dal lavoro e forse davo tutto per scontato, sicuramente avrò anche io le mie colpe non sono perfetto e non lo sarò mai. Detto questo io sono sicuro solo di una cosa che oggi non sarò più come prima non vivrò più come prima, mi ha cambiato profondamente e sto valutando tutte le opzioni del caso (attività, casa, figli,ecc ecc)
> La mia lei è in uno stato pietoso piange piange e continua a dirmi che mi ama e non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi che tutto quello che ha fatto e stato solo per il suo egoismo


Gia’ un buon punto di partenza


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo momento sono arrabbiato con me stesso per non essere riuscito a comprendere tutti i segnali che lei dava, ero troppo preso dal lavoro e forse davo tutto per scontato, sicuramente avrò anche io le mie colpe non sono perfetto e non lo sarò mai. Detto questo io sono sicuro solo di una cosa che oggi non sarò più come prima non vivrò più come prima, mi ha cambiato profondamente e sto valutando tutte le opzioni del caso (attività, casa, figli,ecc ecc)
> La mia lei è in uno stato pietoso piange piange e continua a dirmi che mi ama e non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi che tutto quello che ha fatto e stato solo per il suo egoismo


Beh almeno non dice che è stato un errorino.


----------



## Ulisse (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> La mia lei è in uno stato pietoso piange piange e continua a dirmi che mi ama e non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi che tutto quello che ha fatto e stato solo per il suo egoismo


ma i figli, riuscite a tenerli fuori da queste discussioni?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Fa male l'estathe!!!!.sono tutti zuccheri


Soprattutto fa schifo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Solo il nome mi dà sui nervi...lo prendeva mia mamma, ha avuto anche periodi che ne prendeva un bel po', io ero piccola ma non mi piaceva come la vedevo...ecco perché lo odio.


Certo dipende appunto dall’uso 
È uno psicofarmaco 
Io non ne ho mai abusato e svolgo tutte le attività anche quando lo prendo mattina e sera (capita raramente)


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo dipende appunto dall’uso
> È uno psicofarmaco
> Io non ne ho mai abusato e svolgo tutte le attività anche quando lo prendo mattina e sera (capita raramente)


Si ma stai attenta...puoi diventarci dipendente...


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Santo xanax se usato nella giusta misura
> Mi ha salvato la vita


Inizialmente ti fa stare bene, poi piano piano ne diventi dipendente… smettere è complicato, parlo per me ovviamente


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è di tutto.
> La maggior parte degli emeriti deficienti.


Sei passata per tiktok?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si ma stai attenta...puoi diventarci dipendente...


Non ci sono pericoli. Sono terrorizzata dai farmaci quindi non ci sono rischi
Per altro le dose minime che prendo non danno dipendenza e si possono smettere senza diminuire lentamente


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Inizialmente ti fa stare bene, poi piano piano ne diventi dipendente… smettere è complicato, parlo per me ovviamente


Dipende dalle dosi 
Io sono anni che vado a periodi 
Lo prendo al bisogno o nei momenti bui che durano qualche giorno o settimana poi smetto anche perché ripeto mi fanno paura le dipendenze


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> bravo, sei un passo avanti a tutti non credo ce ne siano molti altri


Anche mio marito sa che scrivo qui


----------



## Ulisse (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Allora anche tu sei un passo avanti!


è chiaro.
mi volete lasciare indietro.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Allora anche tu sei un passo avanti!


Vabbè ma io non faccio mica niente


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende dalle dosi
> Io sono anni che vado a periodi
> Lo prendo al bisogno o nei momenti bui che durano qualche giorno o settimana poi smetto anche perché ripeto mi fanno paura le dipendenze


A seguito della separazione dei miei, un po’ la lontananza non solo fisica di papà un po’ lo stress di mia mamma che minacciava di uccidersi 2 volte al giorno più extra nei weekend, divenne l’unico mio alleato per sopportare la situazione… stare in quel limbo mi piaceva, il non essere abbastanza lucida da pensare… l’estate scorsa stava per succedere di nuovo ma per fortuna ho avuto vicino qualcuno che non l’ha permesso


----------



## Vera (31 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sto solo cercando di ridimensionare quello che lui, a mio avviso, sta ingigantendo. Poi sicuramente mi sbaglio


Semmai deve pensare a quello che vuole fare per se stesso, non a quello che vuole fare lei.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io odio fare colazione con chi guarda la tv o sente la radio. Voglio un risveglio lento.


Se….altro che risveglio lento. Mia moglie mi tira indietro il piumone senza alcuna pietà e visto che per mio volere si dorme sempre con finestra aperta in tutte le stagioni…sai cosa vuol dire?


----------



## spleen (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Vabbè ma io non faccio mica niente


Cosa ti ha portata in questi lidi? (Magari lo hai già detto e me lo sono perso).


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se….altro che risveglio lento. Mia moglie mi tira indietro il piumone senza alcuna pietà e visto che per mio volere si dorme sempre con finestra aperta in tutte le stagioni…sai cosa vuol dire?


Te la sei cercata


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Te la sei cercata


E l’ho scelta…come tutte le altre.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> A seguito della separazione dei miei, un po’ la lontananza non solo fisica di papà un po’ lo stress di mia mamma che minacciava di uccidersi 2 volte al giorno più extra nei weekend, divenne l’unico mio alleato per sopportare la situazione… stare in quel limbo mi piaceva, il non essere abbastanza lucida da pensare… l’estate scorsa stava per succedere di nuovo ma per fortuna ho avuto vicino qualcuno che non l’ha permesso


Ecco a me non è mai successo che non fossi lucida. Io guido lavoro faccio tutto insomma ma senza avere attacchi di ansia e quando li ho è un valido aiuto


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda che poi ti viene la cellulite


Ah quella viene lo stesso. 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma mica disseta!!! È troppo dolce...


A me sì.



Dave800 ha detto:


> Sembra sincera mi ha detto che vuole dire tutto perché non vuole perdermi ma anche non vuole farmi più male di quello che ha già fatto


Sei troppo buono.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha portata in questi lidi? (Magari lo hai già detto e me lo sono perso).


Sono stata invitata in quanto sono stata tradita(anche se tanti anni fa), e sono stata”amante” anche se non nel senso stretto del termine


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Credimi è l’unica cosa che assumo in questo periodo, il mio corpo non accetta altro


Io capisco il periodo ma beviti altro  dopo un sorso di estathe partono mal di stomaco e oppressione al petto


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E l’ho scelta…come tutte le altre.


Io mi riferivo alla finestra aperta. E Il piumone tolto a tradimento . Se hai freddo lo hai voluto tu


----------



## Dave800 (31 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma i figli, riuscite a tenerli fuori da queste discussioni?


Si siamo adulti e loro per il momento bisogna lasciarli nella tranquillità


----------



## Warlock (31 Maggio 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> La mia lei è in uno stato pietoso piange piange e continua a dirmi che mi ama e non ha mai pensato di lasciarmi che tutto quello che ha fatto e stato solo per il suo egoismo





Dave800 ha detto:


> Sembra sincera mi ha detto che vuole dire tutto perché non vuole perdermi ma anche non vuole farmi più male di quello che ha già fatto


Beh, da come eri partito all'inizio, con lei zitta che faceva muro di gomma, adesso almeno ti ha parlato e probabilmente ha capito di aver fatto una cosa grave.
Mi pare sincera quando dice di averlo fatto per egoismo, e non rifilandoti le solite cazzate.
Probabilmente ha paura anche lei a raccontarti tutto perchè non sa fino a che punto tu possa reggere.
Questo però lo devi sapere tu.
Se io fossi al tuo posto, mi farei raccontare tutto (e non intendo le posizioni o le incredibili acrobazie sessuali) anche perchè, magari mentre state ricostruendo, se viene fuori qualcos'altro, si rischia di perdere tutto il doloroso cammino fatto fino a quel punto.
Il rovescio della medaglia sarebbe se ti raccontasse qualcosa che tu non potresti assolutamente tollerare.
 Valuta bene


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alla finestra aperta. E Il piumone tolto a tradimento . Se hai freddo lo hai voluto tu


Il freddo tempra….oggi dove sto io c’erano 34 gradi…


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Beh, da come eri partito all'inizio, con lei zitta che faceva muro di gomma, adesso almeno ti ha parlato e probabilmente ha capito di aver fatto una cosa grave.
> Mi pare sincera quando dice di averlo fatto per egoismo, e non rifilandoti le solite cazzate.
> Probabilmente ha paura anche lei a raccontarti tutto perchè non sa fino a che punto tu possa reggere.
> Questo però lo devi sapere tu.
> ...


Un tutto relativo naturalmente.
Il tutto assoluto lo saprà sempre e solo lei.


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sotto i 6 anni si


appunto, quindi delle scene da Mulino Bianco alla fine ne hai vissute


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io capisco il periodo ma beviti altro  dopo un sorso di estathe partono mal di stomaco e oppressione al petto


Sono sincera no… anche se ultimamente preferisco il Sant’anna…


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sono sincera no… anche se ultimamente preferisco il Sant’anna…


Ma tu sei giovane… io sono anni che non riesco a berlo
Quello alla pesca soprattutto


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma tu sei giovane… io sono anni che non riesco a berlo
> Quello alla pesca soprattutto


Io lo bevo ogni sera prima di dormire.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io lo bevo ogni sera prima di dormire.


Ma che stomaco avete?


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che stomaco avete?


Faccio fatica con i solidi ma non con i liquidi.


----------



## mistral (31 Maggio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Beh, da come eri partito all'inizio, con lei zitta che faceva muro di gomma, adesso almeno ti ha parlato e probabilmente ha capito di aver fatto una cosa grave.
> Mi pare sincera quando dice di averlo fatto per egoismo, e non rifilandoti le solite cazzate.
> Probabilmente ha paura anche lei a raccontarti tutto perchè non sa fino a che punto tu possa reggere.
> Questo però lo devi sapere tu.
> ...


Io ho fatto una inaudita violenza si di lui e su di me .
Se voleva andarsene ,girava i tacchi ed andava nel senso opposto al mio .
Se voleva provare a convincermi a riprovarci  ,raccontava tutto,anche le cose di apparente poco conto .
Ammetto sia stata una tortura e ogni volta era un ricadere nel pozzo .
Alla fine o si rimane sul fondo oppure si trova il modo di uscirne ,ma il concetto  era esattamante quello .
Guai se in un qualsiasi momento ,mentre si era con fatica guadagnato qualche centimetro per la risalita ,fosse arrivato un improvviso pestone sulle mani che facesse riprecipitare suol fondo .
Io,ulteriori ombre su quello sconosciuto /conosciuto non ne volevo ,non dovevano esistere in merito alla questione ,ombre o segreti .
Quindi ,cose da masticare e digerire,digerire,digerire ,ce ne sono state tante , ma ho ritenuto fosse molto meglio metabolizzare fatti realmente accaduti piuttosto che lasciare l’immaginazione a briglia sciolta   tanto più che la mia immaginazione tendeva a vedere parecchio marcio e non certo ad edulcorare.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sei passata per tiktok?


No. Evito.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2022)

Le fasi sono più’ o meno le stesse per tutti, a prescindere dall’esito finale: incredulità’ e sofferenza, rifiuto, confusione, rabbia.. attribuzione di colpe…
poi se tutto va bene, tra gli alti e i bassi, i pezzi vanno pian piano al loro posto ma come gia’ detto piu’ volte ci saranno un prima e un dopo.
Essere traditi (non solo in ambito sentimentale) e’ chiaramente  poco piacevole,  ma bisogna capire su quale  parte di se questo evento abbia cosi tanta presa : ego, lesa maesta’ , senso di possesso, frantumazione di intimita’, paura dell’abbandono, autostima? Etc
Ma ci vuole pazienza. E’ una rivoluzione e se si ha culo, o la si gestisce bene, puo’ essere anche migliorativa e svelare molta parte di se’


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Le fasi sono più’ o meno le stesse per tutti, a prescindere dall’esito finale: incredulità’ e sofferenza, rifiuto, confusione, rabbia.. attribuzione di colpe…
> poi se tutto va bene, tra gli alti e i bassi, i pezzi vanno pian piano al loro posto ma come gia’ detto piu’ volte ci saranno un prima e un dopo.
> Essere traditi (non solo in ambito sentimentale) e’ chiaramente  poco piacevole,  ma bisogna capire su quale  parte di se questo evento abbia cosi tanta presa : ego, lesa maesta’ , senso di possesso, frantumazione di intimita’, paura dell’abbandono, autostima? Etc
> Ma ci vuole pazienza. E’ una rivoluzione e se si ha culo, o la si gestisce bene, puo’ essere anche migliorativa


Sì sono le stesse fasi alla scoperta di una malattia grave o un lutto.
*Le 5 fasi del lutto:*

Fase *del* Rifiuto e Negazione. Quando affrontiamo una perdita che ci causa molto dolore il nostro organismo cerca di difenderci da una simile sofferenza, negandola. ... 
Fase *della* Rabbia. ... 
Stadio Patteggiamento o contrattazione. ... 
Fase *della* Depressione. ... 
Fase dell'accettazione.


----------



## Mir (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì sono le stesse fasi alla scoperta di una malattia grave o un lutto.
> *Le 5 fasi del lutto:*
> 
> Fase *del* Rifiuto e Negazione. Quando affrontiamo una perdita che ci causa molto dolore il nostro organismo cerca di difenderci da una simile sofferenza, negandola. ...
> ...


Comunque, aldilà dei pareri personali conseguenza delle esperienze personali di ciascuno di noi, che sono sicuramente d'aiuto, io consiglierei a Dave come a chiunque viva una situazione simile  qualche seduta da uno psicologo....


----------



## Tachipirina (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche mio marito sa che scrivo qui


pure il mio


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sei passata per tiktok?


Ma almeno li pagano o è tutto esibizionismo?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma almeno li pagano o è tutto esibizionismo?


Per guadagnare qualcosa bisogna fare numeri vertiginosi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il freddo tempra….oggi dove sto io c’erano 34 gradi…


Ti sei cotto


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma almeno li pagano o è tutto esibizionismo?


Purtroppo pagano, sfociando in esibizionismo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Purtroppo pagano, sfociando in esibizionismo


Io avevo visto un servizio e dicevano che la possibilità di guadagnare scatta dopo moltissime visualizzazioni


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo visto un servizio e dicevano che la possibilità di guadagnare scatta dopo moltissime visualizzazioni


Considera che c’è gente che ha “venduto” la propria privacy in nome del dio denaro…. Si riprendono perfino quando stanno al bagno


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Considera che c’è gente che ha “venduto” la propria privacy in nome del dio denaro…. Si riprendono perfino quando stanno al bagno


Questo non comporta necessariamente guadagno, ma speranza di guadagnare.
Esistono influencer che tengono corsi su come creare un personaggio, individuare una nicchia di pubblico e trasformarsi in testimonial e guadagnare. Avviene normalmente su Instagram. Ne ho già parlato. Chi ha la pretesa di guadagnare da Instagram deve produrre “contenuti“ così interessanti da avere un seguito importante. Non bastano migliaia di follower. Chi ha “solo” migliaia di follower organizza viaggi, riunioni o vende consulenze o produce qualcosa in proprio.
Non seguo TikTok, ma so che funziona con un sistema diverso, proprio per la brevità dei filmati. Comunque si viene retribuiti, se si presentano prodotti, in base alle visualizzazioni. Però la retribuzione è bassa in quanto le visualizzazioni non corrispondono necessariamente alle vendite.
Ne avevano parlato a proposito di Khaby * che aveva milioni di follower, ma per guadagnare si è preso un social media manager e si è trasferito anche su Instagram e ha fatto pubblicità.
Poi bisogna anche vedere quanto possono durare questi personaggi.
Non basta riprendersi al cesso per guadagnare.

* https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khaby_Lame


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una vecchia utente mi disse che sposarsi non ti toglie la proprietà del tuo corpo per assegnarla al coniuge.
> Ci pensai a lungo. Capii cosa intendeva.
> Cosa ha fatto del suo corpo non ti riguarda, disturba per un senso di possesso che è sbagliato.
> Quello che conta è il tradimento del patto. Qual era il patto tra voi? Prevedevate la possibilità di provare desiderio per altri? Solo per porre una questione.
> ...


Non che io sappia, abbiamo parlato alle volte per via di una coppia di amici che facendo scambio e avevano provato un approccio con noi ma mia moglie si è sempre negata a questo tipo di coppia è sempre stata diciamo normale……


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per guadagnare qualcosa bisogna fare numeri vertiginosi.


Ma come guadagnano? Ora sono curiosa 


Koala ha detto:


> Purtroppo pagano, sfociando in esibizionismo


Chi è che paga?


----------



## ologramma (1 Giugno 2022)

gli fanno fare pubblicità dei prodotti  quindi prendono , credo , provvigioni in base ai follower


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non che io sappia, abbiamo parlato alle volte per via di una coppia di amici che facendo scambio e avevano provato un approccio con noi ma mia moglie si è sempre negata a questo tipo di coppia è sempre stata diciamo normale……


Mi spieghi cosa c’entra questa tua risposta con il mio post?
Tu hai espresso orrore perché lei si era incontrata con l’amante il giorno per te sacro del compleanno di vostro figlio. Allora ti ho chiesto:
“Una vecchia utente mi disse che sposarsi non ti toglie la proprietà del tuo corpo per assegnarla al coniuge.
Ci pensai a lungo. Capii cosa intendeva.
Cosa ha fatto del suo corpo non ti riguarda, disturba per un senso di possesso che è sbagliato.
Quello che conta è il tradimento del patto. Qual era il patto tra voi? Prevedevate la possibilità di provare desiderio per altri? Solo per porre una questione.
Mi sembra di aver capito che tu senti tradite parti sacre del vostro rapporto.
Pensa a quello e a vedere se puoi ridimensionare la tua idea di sacralità o no.
Il resto sono particolari che non cambiano molto.”


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> gli fanno fare pubblicità dei prodotti  quindi prendono , credo , provvigioni in base ai follower


Olo, qui sono tutti vecchi e bisogna spiegare tutto!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma come guadagnano? Ora sono curiosa
> 
> Chi è che paga?


Guadagnano anche tanto. In base alla nicchia di cui sono influencer. Le pagano le aziende per fare video, foto, post ecc…
È un po’ il lavoro del futuro. Ovviamente alcune sono meteore durano poco, altre hanno molto seguito e se sanno fare qualcosa lavorano molto.


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Guadagnano anche tanto. In base alla nicchia di cui sono influencer. Le pagano le aziende per fare video, foto, post ecc…
> È un po’ il lavoro del futuro. Ovviamente alcune sono meteore durano poco, altre hanno molto seguito e se sanno fare qualcosa lavorano molto.


ah ok, allora ho capito, lo fanno anche su youtube, c'è una che gioca con i giocattoli e fa pubblicità al giocattolo di turno


----------



## spleen (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi cosa c’entra questa tua risposta con il mio post?
> Tu hai espresso orrore perché lei si era incontrata con l’amante il giorno per te sacro del compleanno di vostro figlio. Allora ti ho chiesto:
> “Una vecchia utente mi disse che sposarsi non ti toglie la proprietà del tuo corpo per assegnarla al coniuge.
> Ci pensai a lungo. Capii cosa intendeva.
> ...


Più che dalla sacralità del compleanno del figlio, o del senso del possesso (che fu prealessandrino ) credo che Dave si sia stupito dell' egoismo della moglie che antepone il piacere per se stessa persino in una giornata in cui si dovrebbe pensare ad altro.

Quanto il senso di "proprietà", avere una relazione presuppone il "dono" che noi facciamo di noi stessi ai nostri compagni reso speciale dalla esclusività. E' la frantumazione del senso di esclusiva che rende il dono da speciale a banale, perchè ne possono usufruire altri.


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma come guadagnano? Ora sono curiosa
> 
> Chi è che paga?


Paga Tiktok che si basa sulle visualizzazioni, più ne fai più guadagni… ogni 10 visualizzazioni sono tipo 1 centesimo, ogni 100 like un altro centesimo, più persone passano nella tua diretta più guadagni… tutto questo dopo aver raggiunto una certa soglia di follower, se non erro 10k… quindi più video fai piu “soldi” guadagni e più questi sono ridicoli maggiori sono le visualizzazioni e quindi i guadagni… il discorso delle sponsorizzazioni e tutt’altro, lì pagano le aziende e non sempre con soldi, ma per la maggiore ti regalano i prodotti o la cena al ristorante che stai sponsorizzando, solo i grandi brand ti pagano…

AGGIUNGO: nelle dirette c’è la possibilità di inviare regali… ad esempio Omicron fa una diretta ed io che la guardi le regalo una rosa di 1 moneta che corrisponde a 1 centesimo, un altro le regalo il pacco da 5 monete che corrisponde a 5 centesimi… queste monete io le compro da tiktok


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi cosa c’entra questa tua risposta con il mio post?
> Tu hai espresso orrore perché lei si era incontrata con l’amante il giorno per te sacro del compleanno di vostro figlio. Allora ti ho chiesto:
> “Una vecchia utente mi disse che sposarsi non ti toglie la proprietà del tuo corpo per assegnarla al coniuge.
> Ci pensai a lungo. Capii cosa intendeva.
> ...


Quello che conta è il tradimento del patto. Qual era il patto tra voi? Prevedevate la possibilità di provare desiderio per altri? Solo per porre una questione.
Ho risposto a questo!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Più che dalla sacralità del compleanno del figlio, o del senso del possesso (che fu prealessandrino ) credo che Dave si sia stupito dell' egoismo della moglie che antepone il piacere per se stessa persino in una giornata in cui si dovrebbe pensare ad altro.
> 
> Quanto il senso di "proprietà", avere una relazione presuppone il "dono" che noi facciamo di noi stessi ai nostri compagni reso speciale dalla esclusività. E' la frantumazione del senso di esclusiva che rende il dono da speciale a banale, perchè ne possono usufruire altri.


Però lui ha risposto a caso.


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però lui ha risposto a caso.


io ho capito che quando ha parlato con la moglie di una coppia aperta, lei avesse detto che era contraria ad una cosa del genere, quindi lui ha pensato che questo significasse fedeltà da parte di lei


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho capito che quando ha parlato con la moglie di una coppia aperta, lei avesse detto che era contraria ad una cosa del genere, quindi lui ha pensato che questo significasse fedeltà da parte di lei


Esatto non mi sarei mai aspettato che facesse altro


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Quello che conta è il tradimento del patto. Qual era il patto tra voi? Prevedevate la possibilità di provare desiderio per altri? Solo per porre una questione.
> Ho risposto a questo!


Ma cosa c’entra “Non che io sappia, abbiamo parlato alle volte per via di una coppia di amici che facendo scambio e avevano provato un approccio con noi ma mia moglie si è sempre negata a questo tipo di coppia è sempre stata diciamo normale...” ?
Tutti abbiamo conosciuto coppie che facevano sesso con altri, tradendosi e no.
Ho chiesto qual era il vostro patto di coppia che tu hai visto rotto, non solo dalla relazione, ma anche dal “tradimento“del compleanno.
Io capisco che il matrimonio in sé è un patto esplicito, eppure conosciamo coppie che ne hanno altri diversi.
Nella vostra coppia ti sembra  che la sacralità della nascita del figlio fosse chiara?
Ad esempio nel film Vanilla Sky c’è una scena in cui Cameron Diaz dice a Tom Cruise “Quando abbiamo fatto l’amore il tuo corpo ha fatto una promessa” e Tom Cruise non capisce nemmeno cosa lei gli sta dicendo perché lui non percepiva come lei il sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho capito che quando ha parlato con la moglie di una coppia aperta, lei avesse detto che era contraria ad una cosa del genere, quindi lui ha pensato che questo significasse fedeltà da parte di lei


Però non è che si può fare l'esegesi di un post. Ho intuito anch’io questo.
Ma non c’entra nulla né con il parlare di patto di coppia, né di spazi sacri, né di tradimento.
Coppia aperta o scambio di coppia non sono alternative al tradimento. Io posso avere una relazione e volere che resti una cosa solo mia, non comunicarla, né tantomeno fare sesso con il partner di chi piace a te in tua presenza. Discorsi del genere li fanno tutti e generalmente si concludono con “fatti loro“.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Esatto non mi sarei mai aspettato che facesse altro


Nessuno si aspetta il tradimento. Nemmeno chi ha una coppia aperta. Sapere è una forma di controllo. Il tradimento è esercizio di libertà in segreto.


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non è che si può fare l'esegesi di un post. Ho intuito anch’io questo.
> Ma non c’entra nulla né con il parlare di patto di coppia, né di spazi sacri, né di tradimento.
> Coppia aperta o scambio di coppia non sono alternative al tradimento. Io posso avere una relazione e volere che resti una cosa solo mia, non comunicarla, né tantomeno fare sesso con il partner di chi piace a te in tua presenza. Discorsi del genere li fanno tutti e generalmente si concludono con “fatti loro“.


certo ma vedere che si condannano certi comportamenti fa pensare che poi quella persona sia fedele
conosco una coppia (genitori della cognata della mia migliore amica), che qualche anno fa è andata in crisi nera perchè lui ha scoperto la moglie in piena flagranza con l'amante, relazione che i due portavano avanti da circa 30 anni, si erano fidanzati, sposati, avevano avuto figli e avevano sempre continuato a vedersi a sabati alterni. questa donna era la più critica quando sentiva di qualche tradimento, ovvio che il marito pensasse che fosse irreprensibile


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo ma vedere che si condannano certi comportamenti fa pensare che poi quella persona sia fedele
> conosco una coppia (genitori della cognata della mia migliore amica), che qualche anno fa è andata in crisi nera perchè lui ha scoperto la moglie in piena flagranza con l'amante, relazione che i due portavano avanti da circa 30 anni, si erano fidanzati, sposati, avevano avuto figli e avevano sempre continuato a vedersi a sabati alterni. questa donna era la più critica quando sentiva di qualche tradimento, ovvio che il marito pensasse che fosse irreprensibile


Per forza, aveva due mariti!

Io conosco una sposatasi a meno di vent’anni perché rimasta incinta. Dai trent’anni ha avuto lo stesso amante per trent’anni, poi non so, l’ho persa di vista. Aveva il suo giorno libero e in quello si incontravano in un paese a metà strada.
Per il resto moglie (con niente sesso da decenni) madre e lavoratrice instancabile, poi nonna.


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per forza, aveva due mariti!
> 
> Io conosco una sposatasi a meno di vent’anni perché rimasta incinta. Dai trent’anni ha avuto lo stesso amante per trent’anni, poi non so, l’ho persa di vista. Aveva il suo giorno libero e in quello si incontravano in un paese a metà strada.
> Per il resto moglie (con niente sesso da decenni) madre e lavoratrice instancabile, poi nonna.


lei due mariti e lui due mogli 
che poi il marito lo scoprì veramente per caso, se non l'avesse beccata andrebbe ancora avanti


----------



## spleen (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno si aspetta il tradimento. Nemmeno chi ha una coppia aperta. Sapere è una forma di controllo. *Il tradimento è esercizio di libertà in segreto.*


Ma è proprio così?
O è negazione e fuga da un impegno?


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra “Non che io sappia, abbiamo parlato alle volte per via di una coppia di amici che facendo scambio e avevano provato un approccio con noi ma mia moglie si è sempre negata a questo tipo di coppia è sempre stata diciamo normale...” ?
> Tutti abbiamo conosciuto coppie che facevano sesso con altri, tradendosi e no.
> Ho chiesto qual era il vostro patto di coppia che tu hai visto rotto, non solo dalla relazione, ma anche dal “tradimento“del compleanno.
> Io capisco che il matrimonio in sé è un patto esplicito, eppure conosciamo coppie che ne hanno altri diversi.
> ...


Si per me era sotto inteso evidentemente per lei no sennò non si spiega quello che ha fatto! La promessa di essere fedeli, in salute e malattia questo io intendo. Per me la nascita dei miei figli e la cosa più importante della mia vita è se avessi avuto una storia clandestina non penso che al giorno del compleanno avrei passato 10min con l’amante capisci? Ma è una questione che riguarda me a questo punto


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Allora la storia incomincia ad essere davvero pesante, mi ha contattato la moglie dell’amante, ha scoperto che lui ha sempre avuto storie extra contemporaneamente a mia moglie!!!!! Il problema è che lui ha tentato il suicidio è mi ha tirato in ballo a me per fermarlo ( andato in montagna e se non si presentava sua moglie si buttava giù) sono andato con suo padre e sua moglie a tirarlo giù da sta cazzo di montagna pure questo ho dovuto fare. Non ho già abbastanza problemi! Adesso l’hanno ricoverato. Sua moglie mi ha fatto vedere cosa ha scoperto lei sul suo tablet e telefono ed un puttanaio di roba, tipo con due donne, o con più uomini e una donna adesso quello che voglio capire se in tutta sta porcata ci sia finita dentro anche mia moglie!!!!!!! Suo padre una persona mia vista in vita mia di una umanità incredibile, non si aspettava di certo che avrei aiutato in prima persona, ma la vita ci mette davanti ad ostacoli che hanno sicuramente un significato che al momento non comprendo


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

se tua moglie con lui ha avuto rapporti solo in ufficio, dubito che sia finita in quel giro


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se tua moglie con lui ha avuto rapporti solo in ufficio, dubito che sia finita in quel giro


Lo spero vivamente


----------



## spleen (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora la storia incomincia ad essere davvero pesante, mi ha contattato la moglie dell’amante, ha scoperto che lui ha sempre avuto storie extra contemporaneamente a mia moglie!!!!! Il problema è che lui ha tentato il suicidio è mi ha tirato in ballo a me per fermarlo ( andato in montagna e se non si presentava sua moglie si buttava giù) sono andato con suo padre e sua moglie a tirarlo giù da sta cazzo di montagna pure questo ho dovuto fare. Non ho già abbastanza problemi! Adesso l’hanno ricoverato. Sua moglie mi ha fatto vedere cosa ha scoperto lei sul suo tablet e telefono ed un puttanaio di roba, tipo con due donne, o con più uomini e una donna adesso quello che voglio capire se in tutta sta porcata ci sia finita dentro anche mia moglie!!!!!!! Suo padre una persona mia vista in vita mia di una umanità incredibile, non si aspettava di certo che avrei aiutato in prima persona, ma la vita ci mette davanti ad ostacoli che hanno sicuramente un significato che al momento non comprendo


La realtà supera sempre la fantasia...


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> La realtà supera sempre la fantasia...


Si ma qua ci vuole un esorcista non ne esco più da sta storia


----------



## mistral (1 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Più che dalla sacralità del compleanno del figlio, o del senso del possesso (che fu prealessandrino ) credo che Dave si sia stupito dell' egoismo della moglie che antepone il piacere per se stessa persino in una giornata in cui si dovrebbe pensare ad altro.
> 
> Quanto il senso di "proprietà", avere una relazione presuppone il "dono" che noi facciamo di noi stessi ai nostri compagni reso speciale dalla esclusività. E' la frantumazione del senso di esclusiva che rende il dono da speciale a banale, perchè ne possono usufruire altri.


Spesso non è cattiveria o indifferenza agli eventi importanti .
È che si diventa adolescenti un po’ decerebrati in balia degli ormoni .
Si ritorna al dover dribblare il compagno come si faceva  con i genitori ,per poter vedersi con il fidanzato .
A me probabilmente fa più rabbia la regressione che in quel periodo ho visto in mio marito ,che tante cose probabilmente più  gravi di tutta la faccenda .
Se anche la moglie di Dave viveva la relazione extra in quei termini ,non faccio  fatica a pensare la botta che abbia preso quando la bolla è scoppiata ed ha sbattuto il cul@ a terra.
Ora soffre si come un cane perché era in un’altra galassia dove la razionalità e l’eventualità di schiantarsi,non era prevista.
A 40 anni non è mai sano tenere comportamenti da quindicenni perché con la botta ti risvegli a 40 anni ,mica a 15 e vedere quella roba lì con gli occhi di un adulto ti fa piangere tutte le lacrime, anche per la vergogna .
Spero che il cervello di mio marito abbia rimosso alcune scene imbarazzanti delle quali si era reso protagonista .
A volte per rendermi conto ,vado ancora a leggere alcune loro mail dell’epoca ,la differenza tra l’astuta ,avvezza e centrata sulla realtà  ,e lui,era abissale .Lui era un minchi@ne di 40 anni in modalità bigliettini che ci si lanciava alle elementari 

Roba da far cadere le gonadi al centro della terra  .


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> se avessi avuto una storia clandestina non penso che al giorno del compleanno avrei passato 10min con l’amante capisci?


Non è detto. Se avessi il tempo contato lo faresti.


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora la storia incomincia ad essere davvero pesante, mi ha contattato la moglie dell’amante, ha scoperto che lui ha sempre avuto storie extra contemporaneamente a mia moglie!!!!! Il problema è che lui ha tentato il suicidio è mi ha tirato in ballo a me per fermarlo ( andato in montagna e se non si presentava sua moglie si buttava giù) sono andato con suo padre e sua moglie a tirarlo giù da sta cazzo di montagna pure questo ho dovuto fare. Non ho già abbastanza problemi! Adesso l’hanno ricoverato. Sua moglie mi ha fatto vedere cosa ha scoperto lei sul suo tablet e telefono ed un puttanaio di roba, tipo con due donne, o con più uomini e una donna adesso quello che voglio capire se in tutta sta porcata ci sia finita dentro anche mia moglie!!!!!!! Suo padre una persona mia vista in vita mia di una umanità incredibile, non si aspettava di certo che avrei aiutato in prima persona, ma la vita ci mette davanti ad ostacoli che hanno sicuramente un significato che al momento non comprendo


Peggio di un film.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma è proprio così?
> O è negazione e fuga da un impegno?


Il segreto è il punto.
Infatti non si evita con il sesso libero di coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si per me era sotto inteso evidentemente per lei no sennò non si spiega quello che ha fatto! La promessa di essere fedeli, in salute e malattia questo io intendo. Per me la nascita dei miei figli e la cosa più importante della mia vita è se avessi avuto una storia clandestina non penso che al giorno del compleanno avrei passato 10min con l’amante capisci? Ma è una questione che riguarda me a questo punto


So benissimo che, nel tentativo di elaborare il tradimento, si trovano muri insuperabili. Ma sono sul percorso del tradimento.
Come dice @Nocciola , sono aggravanti.
Ma non sono la sostanza.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora la storia incomincia ad essere davvero pesante, mi ha contattato la moglie dell’amante, ha scoperto che lui ha sempre avuto storie extra contemporaneamente a mia moglie!!!!! Il problema è che lui ha tentato il suicidio è mi ha tirato in ballo a me per fermarlo ( andato in montagna e se non si presentava sua moglie si buttava giù) sono andato con suo padre e sua moglie a tirarlo giù da sta cazzo di montagna pure questo ho dovuto fare. Non ho già abbastanza problemi! Adesso l’hanno ricoverato. Sua moglie mi ha fatto vedere cosa ha scoperto lei sul suo tablet e telefono ed un puttanaio di roba, tipo con due donne, o con più uomini e una donna adesso quello che voglio capire se in tutta sta porcata ci sia finita dentro anche mia moglie!!!!!!! Suo padre una persona mia vista in vita mia di una umanità incredibile, non si aspettava di certo che avrei aiutato in prima persona, ma la vita ci mette davanti ad ostacoli che hanno sicuramente un significato che al momento non comprendo


Cos vuol dire “ha tentato il suicidio è mi ha tirato in ballo a me per fermarlo ( andato in montagna e se non si presentava sua moglie si buttava giù) sono andato con suo padre e sua moglie a tirarlo giù da sta cazzo di montagna”.
Capisco da un balcone, ma cosa vuol dire stare su una montagna e minacciare di buttarsi giù. Come sono fatte queste montagne?


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Qua stiamo rasentando la follia. Però si sta facendo più interessante della storia di Edo.


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos vuol dire “ha tentato il suicidio è mi ha tirato in ballo a me per fermarlo ( andato in montagna e se non si presentava sua moglie si buttava giù) sono andato con suo padre e sua moglie a tirarlo giù da sta cazzo di montagna”.
> Capisco da un balcone, ma cosa vuol dire stare su una montagna e minacciare di buttarsi giù. Come sono fatte queste montagne?


Lui aveva un posto chiamato capanna dove andava spesso con sua moglie dove c’è un balcone naturale sulla sponda della montagna, in poche parole dove hanno passato del tempo tra di loro, il marito gli ha lasciato un biglietto dicendo che se non veniva a tot ora lui si sarebbe buttato! Era in uno stato allucinante ho fatto parecchia fatica e ho avuto molto paura che saltasse giù ho perso 20 anni di vita


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Qua stiamo rasentando la follia. Però si sta facendo più interessante della storia di Edo.


Le vite delle persone non sono telenovele. 
Chi racconta la sua vita non sta scrivendo una sceneggiatura per il tuo spasso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Lui aveva un posto chiamato capanna dove andava spesso con sua moglie dove c’è un balcone naturale sulla sponda della montagna, in poche parole dove hanno passato del tempo tra di loro, il marito LE ha lasciato un biglietto dicendo che se non veniva a tot ora lui si sarebbe buttato! Era in uno stato allucinante ho fatto parecchia fatica e ho avuto molto paura che saltasse giù ho perso 20 anni di vita


Adesso è più chiaro.
Questo sarebbe avvenuto per ottenere il perdono dopo la scoperta delle sue orge?
Ma sei stato tu a informare la moglie, che poi ha fatto la ricerca sui dispositivi?


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso è più chiaro.
> Questo sarebbe avvenuto per ottenere il perdono dopo la scoperta delle sue orge?
> Ma sei stato tu a informare la moglie, che poi ha fatto la ricerca sui dispositivi?


Si abbiamo avuto un chiarimento a 4 e dopo è saltato fuori tutto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si abbiamo avuto un chiarimento a 4 e dopo è saltato fuori tutto


Quindi lui ha dato fuori di matto perché è stato scoperto?
Che persona equilibrata.


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi lui ha dato fuori di matto perché è stato scoperto?
> Che persona equilibrata.


E tutto fuor che equilibrato, completamente fuori di testa, adesso è ricoverato perché era ingestibile


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

ma si droga?


----------



## Venice30 (1 Giugno 2022)

Io mi auguro per te, che tua moglie con lui abbia usato precauzioni.
Altrimenti io un controllino  lo farei.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma si droga?


Per me sì.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Io mi auguro per te, che tua moglie con lui abbia usato precauzioni.
> Altrimenti io un controllino  lo farei.


Un controllo va sempre fatto in questi casi.


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le vite delle persone non sono telenovele.
> Chi racconta la sua vita non sta scrivendo una sceneggiatura per il tuo spasso.


No ma alcune storie sono quasi fuori dal normale.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No ma alcune storie sono quasi fuori dal normale.


Pensa alla tua.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora la storia incomincia ad essere davvero pesante, mi ha contattato la moglie dell’amante, ha scoperto che lui ha sempre avuto storie extra contemporaneamente a mia moglie!!!!! Il problema è che lui ha tentato il suicidio è mi ha tirato in ballo a me per fermarlo ( andato in montagna e se non si presentava sua moglie si buttava giù) sono andato con suo padre e sua moglie a tirarlo giù da sta cazzo di montagna pure questo ho dovuto fare. Non ho già abbastanza problemi! Adesso l’hanno ricoverato. Sua moglie mi ha fatto vedere cosa ha scoperto lei sul suo tablet e telefono ed un puttanaio di roba, tipo con due donne, o con più uomini e una donna adesso quello che voglio capire se in tutta sta porcata ci sia finita dentro anche mia moglie!!!!!!! Suo padre una persona mia vista in vita mia di una umanità incredibile, non si aspettava di certo che avrei aiutato in prima persona, ma la vita ci mette davanti ad ostacoli che hanno sicuramente un significato che al momento non comprendo


mi dispiace veramente molto per te.
Onestamente, al tuo posto, se confermato il convlgimento in altre storie, prenderei in seria considerazione di farmi un bel check up medico
e non solo quello....

in verità, ho sempre un piccolo dubbio che ci stai a prendere tutti per il culo.
Però, forse, più che dubbio, è una speranza...


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi dispiace veramente molto per te.
> Onestamente, al tuo posto, se confermato il convlgimento in altre storie, prenderei in seria considerazione di farmi un bel check up medico
> e non solo quello....
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace che pensi che possa prenderti o prendervi tutti per il culo, mi piacerebbe anche a me ma purtroppo è una storia vera purtroppo la sto vivendo io!


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi dispiace veramente molto per te.
> Onestamente, al tuo posto, se confermato il convlgimento in altre storie, prenderei in seria considerazione di farmi un bel check up medico
> e non solo quello....
> 
> ...


diciamo che l'escalation è un po' sospetta


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma si droga?


Non lo so al momento è ricoverato e sicuramente faranno dei controlli almeno spero


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> diciamo che l'escalation è un po' sospetta


Sarebbe bello se fosse una cazzata ma ripeto purtroppo è tutto vero


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello se fosse una cazzata ma ripeto purtroppo è tutto vero


guarda, veramente lo spero per te.
Sono situazioni che non fa piacere leggere per nessuno.

ribadisco comunque il mio suggerimento di controllare anche l'aspetto sanitario della cosa.
e questo a valle di una cruda e diretta domanda sul come lo si è fatto in quelle occasioni.
Credo tu le abbia chiesto di tutto quindi questa ulteriore domanda non sarà più inopportuna o imbarazzante delle altre.
Per quanto affidabile tu puoi ritenere la sua risposta, ma lo hai chiarito?

In una coppia ufficiale in genere si fa sesso non protetto.
Se lo stesso uno dei due fa al di fuori di questa, allora ci potrebbe essere un problemino.


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> guarda, veramente lo spero per te.
> Sono situazioni che non fa piacere leggere per nessuno.
> 
> ribadisco comunque il mio suggerimento di controllare anche l'aspetto sanitario della cosa.
> ...


Non ho nessun problema a parlare di questo, ca 4/5 mesi fa ho avuto un infezione, il mio medico aveva pensato che avevo fatto sesso non protetto e tramite antibiotico era passato, e da lì che ho incominciato ad avere qualche sospetto oltre al fatto che si vestiva più provocante ecc ecc ma la lampadina mi si è accesa in quel preciso istante! Abbiamo fatto controlli e per fortuna a livello di salute siamo ok! L’ultimo controllo l’abbiamo fatto prima che sono andato via il week scorso e i risultati sono negativi a tutte le malattie sessualmente trasmissibili


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> E tutto fuor che equilibrato, completamente fuori di testa, adesso è ricoverato perché era ingestibile


diciamo che tua moglie stavolta se lo è tolto dai coglioni definitivamente, quindi via un problema spero.


----------



## farmer (1 Giugno 2022)

Sta uscendo di tutto dici......mettici anche la lettera del collega per il regalo dell'intimo con richiesta di vederlo indossato, io qualche domanda me la farei. Io non mando a una qualsiasi, anche solo amica o collega, una richiesta del genere, c'è stato sicuramente qualcos'altro in precedenza per arrivare ad essere così intimi, ora ne esce che l'altro era invischiato in più relazioni e forse anche promiscue .......a questo punto io qualche domanda in più alla signora la farei .......altrimenti anche al Rocco siffredi quando esce dall'ospedale, te lo deve gli hai salvato la vita


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

Mamma mia che storia… tradire è ok (insomma) ma tutti sti risvolti fanno venire la pelle d’oca… sulla minaccia di suicidio uno se l’aspetta più dal tradito e non dal traditore… forse scoperto tutto ha realizzato lo schifo della cosa?


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> diciamo che tua moglie stavolta se lo è tolto dai coglioni definitivamente, quindi via un problema spero.


Già


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Sta uscendo di tutto dici......mettici anche la lettera del collega per il regalo dell'intimo con richiesta di vederlo indossato, io qualche domanda me la farei. Io non mando a una qualsiasi, anche solo amica o collega, una richiesta del genere, c'è stato sicuramente qualcos'altro in precedenza per arrivare ad essere così intimi, ora ne esce che l'altro era invischiato in più relazioni e forse anche promiscue .......a questo punto io qualche domanda in più alla signora la farei .......altrimenti anche al Rocco siffredi quando esce dall'ospedale, te lo deve gli hai salvato la vita


In questo momento non mi sembra il caso sicuramente quando sarà più lucido un chiacchierata a quattrocchi lamfaro sicuramente


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mamma mia che storia… tradire è ok (insomma) ma tutti sti risvolti fanno venire la pelle d’oca… sulla minaccia di suicidio uno se l’aspetta più dal tradito e non dal traditore… forse scoperto tutto ha realizzato lo schifo della cosa?


Penso anche io la stessa cosa


----------



## Warlock (1 Giugno 2022)

L'amante mi sembra un gran bravo manipolatore.
Dopo aver combinato innumerevoli e inenarrabili casini minaccia il suicidio x pararsi il culo... 
Mah, io sarei arrivato in montagna, sedia pieghevole, Peroni Famigliare ghiacciata, frittatona di cipolle e poi a godermi lo spettacolo del coglionazzo che si lanciava nel vuoto...


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> L'amante mi sembra un gran bravo manipolatore.
> Dopo aver combinato innumerevoli e inenarrabili casini minaccia il suicidio x pararsi il culo...
> Mah, io sarei arrivato in montagna, sedia pieghevole, Peroni Famigliare ghiacciata, frittatona di cipolle e poi a godermi lo spettacolo del coglionazzo che si lanciava nel vuoto...


uno deve nascere cattivo e la cattiveria non è nella indole di tutti... si vede lontano un miglio che Dave non lo è


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> uno deve nascere cattivo e la cattiveria non è nella indole di tutti... si vede lontano un miglio che Dave non lo è


vero, io però al suo posto avrei invitato la moglie di costui a chiamare i carabinieri e non lui per "salvarlo",  che se vogliamo vedere è anche  parte lesa e non poco!!! 
lui è stato troppo buono.


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> vero, io però al suo posto avrei invitato la moglie di costui a chiamare i carabinieri e non lui per "salvarlo",  che se vogliamo vedere è anche  parte lesa e non poco!!!
> lui è stato troppo buono.


si su questo hai ragione... però credimi, ci sono passata in una storia simile, ci sei dentro fino al collo, parte lesa o meno... e sarà un continuo di queste sceneggiate, finirà lui e inizierà la moglie... deve solo passare tempo (anche se dopo quasi 10 anni per mia mamma sto circo non è mai finito)


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> L'amante mi sembra un gran bravo manipolatore.
> Dopo aver combinato innumerevoli e inenarrabili casini minaccia il suicidio x pararsi il culo...
> Mah, io sarei arrivato in montagna, sedia pieghevole, Peroni Famigliare ghiacciata, frittatona di cipolle e poi a godermi lo spettacolo del coglionazzo che si lanciava nel vuoto...


Ma figurati se si sarebbe buttato. Tutte scene secondo me. Uno che vuole suicidarsi non lo annuncia.


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma figurati se si sarebbe buttato. Tutte scene secondo me. Uno che vuole suicidarsi non lo annuncia.


concordo stavolta


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho capito che quando ha parlato con la moglie di una coppia aperta, lei avesse detto che era contraria ad una cosa del genere, quindi lui ha pensato che questo significasse fedeltà da parte di lei


o magari semplicemente recitava


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che pensi che possa prenderti o prendervi tutti per il culo, mi piacerebbe anche a me ma purtroppo è una storia vera purtroppo la sto vivendo io!


hai un cugino più vecchio da parte di fava che si chiama Tommy?


----------



## ologramma (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Olo, qui sono tutti vecchi e bisogna spiegare tutto!


Meglio diversamente  giovani


----------



## farmer (1 Giugno 2022)

Comunque io una SANA chiacchierata con la moglie la farei, o ti dice tutto o minacci di parlare con il provetto suicida e anche il tipo dell'intimo, sicuramente messa alle strette e vedendo il casino che sta uscendo si scioglierà e racconterà di più. Lo devi fare per te e per i tuoi figli, devi sapere con certezza chi hai accanto e se vale la pena continuare.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Il problema è che lui ha tentato il suicidio è mi ha tirato in ballo a me per fermarlo ( andato in montagna e se non si presentava sua moglie si buttava giù) sono andato con suo padre e sua moglie a tirarlo giù da sta cazzo di montagna pure questo ho dovuto fare.


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai un cugino più vecchio da parte di fava che si chiama Tommy?


No mi spiace 🫤


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> L'amante mi sembra un gran bravo manipolatore.
> Dopo aver combinato innumerevoli e inenarrabili casini minaccia il suicidio x pararsi il culo...
> Mah, io sarei arrivato in montagna, sedia pieghevole, Peroni Famigliare ghiacciata, frittatona di cipolle e poi a godermi lo spettacolo del coglionazzo che si lanciava nel vuoto...


Non sono proprio il tipo, e sicuramente vivere tutte queste emozioni sono difficili anche da gestire e fino adesso non so come sia riuscito a fare questo


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> vero, io però al suo posto avrei invitato la moglie di costui a chiamare i carabinieri e non lui per "salvarlo",  che se vogliamo vedere è anche  parte lesa e non poco!!!
> lui è stato troppo buono.


Alla fine siamo stati costretti a chiamare per il ricovero era inevitabile


----------



## mistral (1 Giugno 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Sta uscendo di tutto dici......mettici anche la lettera del collega per il regalo dell'intimo con richiesta di vederlo indossato, io qualche domanda me la farei. Io non mando a una qualsiasi, anche solo amica o collega, una richiesta del genere, c'è stato sicuramente qualcos'altro in precedenza per arrivare ad essere così intimi, ora ne esce che l'altro era invischiato in più relazioni e forse anche promiscue .......a questo punto io qualche domanda in più alla signora la farei .......altrimenti anche al Rocco siffredi quando esce dall'ospedale, te lo deve gli hai salvato la vita


Mah.
Secondo me ci sta tutto  nel pacchetto modalità donna libera che lei stava vivendo .
Probabilmente era diventata anche più libera nell’affrontare certi discorsi in modo sboccacciato ,si sentiva attraente ,con un qualche potere sessuale in più  .
I colleghi magari ci vanno a nozze e per stare al gioco scadono in regali inopportuni  o allusioni ,magari la voce della relazione con il collega si era sparsa, il che non significa che lei ci stesse con tutti .
Faceva semplicemente la cretina adolescente lusingata dal fatto  che il puttaniere  le  avesse concesso  l’onore della fava. . Ricordo bene quel sentirsi gli unti del Signore perché un altro essere umano aveva concesso in prestito d’uso i propri genitali.
Che poi ad oggi si fa fatica a scansarli i genitali degli altri che ormai si lanciano come freesbee


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2022)

Che storia ...


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah.
> Secondo me ci sta tutto  nel pacchetto modalità donna libera che lei stava vivendo .
> Probabilmente era diventata anche più libera nell’affrontare certi discorsi in modo sboccacciato ,si sentiva attraente ,con un qualche potere sessuale in più  .
> I colleghi magari ci vanno a nozze e per stare al gioco scadono in regali inopportuni  o allusioni ,magari la voce della relazione con il collega si era sparsa, il che non significa che lei ci stesse con tutti .
> ...


Più o meno è quello che mi ha detto mia moglie con l’altro non ha mai avuto a che fare e sinceramente non ho mai trovato nulla di messaggi


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che storia ...


Si una brutta storia…..


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Più o meno è quello che mi ha detto mia moglie con l’altro non ha mai avuto a che fare e sinceramente non ho mai trovato nulla di messaggi


E ti fidi di quello che ti dice?


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No mi spiace 🫤


allora sappi che hai un cugino


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E ti fidi di quello che ti dice?


No xó non ho trovato nulla ne chat, messaggio, chiamate su quel numero


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma figurati se si sarebbe buttato. Tutte scene secondo me. Uno che vuole suicidarsi non lo annuncia.


È rassicurante pensare che chi poi si suicida segua schemi di comportamento, ma ognuno è diverso anche nel suicidio.


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora sappi che hai un cugino


Prendo nota grazie


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È rassicurante pensare che chi poi si suicida segua schemi di comportamento, ma ognuno è diverso anche nel suicidio.


certo, ma mediamente chi si vuole suicidare, lo fa, chi fa mille proclami e aspetta il pubblico per poi non suicidarsi più, spesso non aveva proprio idea di farlo ma solo di attirare l'attenzione


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No xó non ho trovato nulla ne chat, messaggio, chiamate su quel numero


Io sono una zappa con le app , ma "un amico" mi ha spiegato che lo stato di WhatsApp si può far vedere a una sola persona  e sparisce senza lasciare traccia , questo è uno dei tanti modi per comunicare , per non parlare di telegram .... 
Valuta bene


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io sono una zappa con le app , ma "un amico" mi ha spiegato che lo stato di WhatsApp si può far vedere a una sola persona  e sparisce senza lasciare traccia , questo è uno dei tanti modi per comunicare , per non parlare di telegram ....
> Valuta bene


e tu pensi che dopo 2000 messaggi con l'amante lei abbia pensato a usare un simile sistema con un altro?


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo non comporta necessariamente guadagno, ma speranza di guadagnare.
> Esistono influencer che tengono corsi su come creare un personaggio, individuare una nicchia di pubblico e trasformarsi in testimonial e guadagnare. Avviene normalmente su Instagram. Ne ho già parlato. Chi ha la pretesa di guadagnare da Instagram deve produrre “contenuti“ così interessanti da avere un seguito importante. Non bastano migliaia di follower. Chi ha “solo” migliaia di follower organizza viaggi, riunioni o vende consulenze o produce qualcosa in proprio.
> Non seguo TikTok, ma so che funziona con un sistema diverso, proprio per la brevità dei filmati. Comunque si viene retribuiti, se si presentano prodotti, in base alle visualizzazioni. Però la retribuzione è bassa in quanto le visualizzazioni non corrispondono necessariamente alle vendite.
> Ne avevano parlato a proposito di Khaby * che aveva milioni di follower, ma per guadagnare si è preso un social media manager e si è trasferito anche su Instagram e ha fatto pubblicità.
> ...


3 milioni di follower cieca 10.000 euro a post con placement publicitario


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e tu pensi che dopo 2000 messaggi con l'amante lei abbia pensato a usare un simile sistema con un altro?


Se l'altro lo pretende... Si...


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra “Non che io sappia, abbiamo parlato alle volte per via di una coppia di amici che facendo scambio e avevano provato un approccio con noi ma mia moglie si è sempre negata a questo tipo di coppia è sempre stata diciamo normale...” ?
> Tutti abbiamo conosciuto coppie che facevano sesso con altri, tradendosi e no.
> Ho chiesto qual era il vostro patto di coppia che tu hai visto rotto, non solo dalla relazione, ma anche dal “tradimento“del compleanno.
> Io capisco che il matrimonio in sé è un patto esplicito, eppure conosciamo coppie che ne hanno altri diversi.
> ...


Io non ho dato peso alla “sacralita’ dei corpi”.. ma ho sofferto il tradimento del patto di alleanza per un progetto comune dove credevo che comuni fossero gli intenti


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se l'altro lo pretende... Si...


mah, non mi sembrano così scafati


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io sono una zappa con le app , ma "un amico" mi ha spiegato che lo stato di WhatsApp si può far vedere a una sola persona  e sparisce senza lasciare traccia , questo è uno dei tanti modi per comunicare , per non parlare di telegram ....
> Valuta bene


mica esiste solo telegram, ci sono altre milioni di app con le stesse funzionalità... telegram lasciamolo a @bravagiulia75 ed @Ulisse


----------



## ologramma (1 Giugno 2022)

E io


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io sono una zappa con le app , ma "un amico" mi ha spiegato che lo stato di WhatsApp si può far vedere a una sola persona  e sparisce senza lasciare traccia , questo è uno dei tanti modi per comunicare , per non parlare di telegram ....
> Valuta bene


No no fidati sono riuscito con un app diciamo non sul mercato a recuperare tutto!!!!! Anche cose vecchie vecchie di anni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> mica esiste solo telegram, ci sono altre milioni di app con le stesse funzionalità... telegram lasciamolo a @bravagiulia75 ed @Ulisse


esatto...
E oltretutto telegram ha una bruttissima impostazione...puoi cancellare le chat...non solo per te ma anche per l altra persona ..
Una cosa che non tollero nella maniera più assoluta...
Come chi ti blocca su wa...

PS cmq con telegram si fanno delle belle conoscenze


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno si aspetta il tradimento. Nemmeno chi ha una coppia aperta. Sapere è una forma di controllo. Il tradimento è esercizio di libertà in segreto.


Esatto!


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo, ma mediamente chi si vuole suicidare, lo fa, chi fa mille proclami e aspetta il pubblico per poi non suicidarsi più, spesso non aveva proprio idea di farlo ma solo di attirare l'attenzione


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> mica esiste solo telegram, ci sono altre milioni di app con le stesse funzionalità... telegram lasciamolo a @bravagiulia75 ed @Ulisse


L'ho detto subito che con le app non ci vado d'accordo ,, dormo tranquillo


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mah, non mi sembrano così scafati


Lei no ...


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei no ...


ma neanche lui a mandare il cartaceo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo, ma mediamente chi si vuole suicidare, lo fa, chi fa mille proclami e aspetta il pubblico per poi non suicidarsi più, spesso non aveva proprio idea di farlo ma solo di attirare l'attenzione


Questo rassicura.
Ma non è così.
Conosco casi in cui il suicidio è stato annunciato e altri che era insospettabile.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> 3 milioni di follower cieca 10.000 euro a post con placement publicitario


3 milioni...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non ho dato peso alla “sacralita’ dei corpi”.. ma ho sofferto il tradimento del patto di alleanza per un progetto comune dove credevo che comuni fossero gli intenti


Questo è ciò che è più frequente nelle donne.
Gli uomini sono spesso territoriali. Il corpo della partner è territorio loro. Infatti alcuni preferiscono assistere a rapporti con altri perché  è comunque un riconoscimento di proprietà che può essere data in concessione, ma proprietà resta.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> mica esiste solo telegram, ci sono altre milioni di app con le stesse funzionalità... telegram lasciamolo a @bravagiulia75 ed @Ulisse





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E oltretutto telegram ha una bruttissima impostazione...puoi cancellare le chat...non solo per te ma anche per l altra persona ..


Telegram nasce dopo whatsapp ed ovviamente cerca di intercettare delle esigenze un poco diverse rispetto a quelle soddisfatte dal suo più noto predecessore.
E' sicuramente la classica mossa di marketing dell'ultimo arrivato sul mercato che scimmiotta o spudoratamente copia qualche feature del best in class ma cercando allo stesso tempo di colmare lacune o esigenze non soddisfatte nellla speranza di introdurre feature inmodo da ricoprire l'ambito ruolo di flagship killer.

Con le app di messaggistica, c'è però l'ulteriore difficoltà che non esiste in altre app..come quelle per monitorare lo sport o la lista della spesa al supermercato.
Convincere il singolo conta poco ma bisogna invogliare la sua comunity perchè, per esempio, essere il solo fra gli amici che hai  telegram non è che sia questo grande vantaggio.
Ti messaggi da solo e se sei anche scemo, ti rispondi pure 

Telegram ha puntato sulla riservatezza, disaccoppiamento dal numero di telefono (grande cosa per chi vuole tradire senza dare troppi riferimenti ) ed ovviamente, possibilità di poter cancellare unilateralmente messaggi, media a tempo ed altre cose (come il profilo aperto) che si muovono in quella direzione.

Quindi, per ritornare al commento di @bravagiulia75 , è una impostazione odiosa ma coerente con la mission, il target di persone, a cui Telegram cerca di erodere utenti agli altri suoi competitors.
Infatti, negli ultimi anni, entrambe le app stanno convergendo..pure Whatsapp introduce sempre più feature votate alla riservatezza (encryption end2end, messaggi a tempo,..)



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> PS cmq con telegram si fanno delle belle conoscenze


dipende 
se fossi omosessuale attivo, sicuramente.
anche da passivo qualcosa raccatterei,
Da etero, devo ammettere che ho incontrato poche persone e nemmeno equilibrate eh.
Qualcuno mi faceva notare che è la foto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Telegram nasce dopo whatsapp ed ovviamente cerca di intercettare delle esigenze un poco diverse rispetto a quelle soddisfatte dal suo più noto predecessore.
> E' sicuramente la classica mossa di marketing dell'ultimo arrivato sul mercato che scimmiotta o spudoratamente copia qualche feature del best in class ma cercando allo stesso tempo di colmare lacune o esigenze non soddisfatte nellla speranza di introdurre feature inmodo da ricoprire l'ambito ruolo di flagship killer.
> 
> Con le app di messaggistica, c'è però l'ulteriore difficoltà che non esiste in altre app..come quelle per monitorare lo sport o la lista della spesa al supermercato.
> ...


Io ti dicevo qualcosa sulla foto profilo...
Io per esempio ho su due selfie ...semplici semplici...
Ma dal poco che ho potuto verificare...sono fatti bene
Il problema è che il 99% di chi mi ha scritto è veramente fuori di testa...
Profilo chiuso...basta ricevere cazzi


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ti dicevo qualcosa sulla foto profilo...


ne ho parlato con un mio amico gay.
ha guardato attentamente la foto.
Non ha detto niente ma ha provato a baciarmi  

scherzo...è una persona serissima ed impegnata sentimentalmente da anni.




bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il problema è che il 99% di chi mi ha scritto è veramente fuori di testa...


ah si,
capito da come si presentano con il primo messaggio.
mai un accenno a conoscerci, qualche preliminare.....diretti. 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Profilo chiuso...basta ricevere cazzi


figurati io....


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È rassicurante pensare che chi poi si suicida segua schemi di comportamento, ma ognuno è diverso anche nel suicidio.


In certi casi ci sono schemi abbastanza uguali. In questo caso sembra più tutta scena e basta.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In certi casi ci sono schemi abbastanza uguali. In questo caso sembra più tutta scena e basta.


In questo caso il sospetto di messa in scena è forte.


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso il sospetto di messa in scena è forte.


Non saprei e la prima volta che mi capita una cosa del genere e viverla è stato uno shock per me!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non saprei e la prima volta che mi capita una cosa del genere e viverla è stato uno shock per me!


Comunque per mettere in scena un suicidio, un uomo non è a posto mentalmente.
Tutto il comportamento fa pensare a un uomo scisso.
In questo senso lo trovo “pericolo per sé e per gli altri“. Spero che in ospedale lo sappiano curare.


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque per mettere in scena un suicidio, un uomo non è a posto mentalmente.
> Tutto il comportamento fa pensare a un uomo scisso.
> In questo senso lo trovo “pericolo per sé e per gli altri“. Spero che in ospedale lo sappiano curare.


Sarebbe una bella scusa


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque per mettere in scena un suicidio, un uomo non è a posto mentalmente.


oppure è un grandissimo paraculo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> oppure è un grandissimo paraculo.


Come la maggior parte di quelli che fanno scene del genere.


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come la maggior parte di quelli che fanno scene del genere.


Tipo i drogati


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tipo i drogati


Non penso sia un drogato, nell’ambito del suo lavoro e una persona molto distinta è seria e non voglio prendere le sue difese sia chiaro. Sicuro ha qualche disturbo della personalità


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non penso sia un drogato, nell’ambito del suo lavoro e una persona molto distinta è seria e non voglio prendere le sue difese sia chiaro. Sicuro ha qualche disturbo della personalità


Più probabile che vada di coca


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque per mettere in scena un suicidio, *un uomo non è a posto mentalmente.*
> Tutto il comportamento fa pensare a un uomo scisso.
> In questo senso lo trovo “pericolo per sé e per gli altri“. Spero che in ospedale lo sappiano curare.


Ecco perché mamma ora prende esattamente 5 diverse pillole al giorno (2 solo metà) e gocce se necessario


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non penso sia un drogato, nell’ambito del suo lavoro e una persona molto distinta è seria e non voglio prendere le sue difese sia chiaro. Sicuro ha qualche disturbo della personalità


Sai quante persone distinte, con una buona posizione lavorativa, si drogano?


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Più probabile che vada di coca


Ecco esatto. Quello che volevo dire io sopra.


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sai quante persone distinte, con una buona posizione lavorativa, si drogano?


tante tante tante tante 
la coca gira piu dell'acqua naturale in parecchi ambienti


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> tante tante tante tante
> la coca gira piu dell'acqua naturale in parecchi ambienti


Assolutamente sì. Prima era la droga dei ricchi ma ora è accessissibile a tutti. Anche perché è super mega tagliata non so quante volte.


----------



## farmer (1 Giugno 2022)

Com'è lo stato di tua moglie ora? Anche dopo il tentato suicidio cosa dice, dovrebbe sentirsi un po' in colpa, in fondo in questo casino c'è in mezzo ed è anche una protagonista. Sicuramente anche lei non pensava che la situazione prendesse questa piega, è ora che dica tutta la verità su tutto se vuole pensare a un tentativo di ricostruzione, ripartire e non essere onesti con il patner non si arriva lontano.


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì. Prima era la droga dei ricchi ma ora è accessissibile a tutti. Anche perché è super mega tagliata non so quante volte.


esatto quella è merda la vera coca costa tanti piccioli e difficile da trovare ormai


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Com'è lo stato di tua moglie ora? Anche dopo il tentato suicidio cosa dice, dovrebbe sentirsi un po' in colpa, in fondo in questo casino c'è in mezzo ed è anche una protagonista. Sicuramente anche lei non pensava che la situazione prendesse questa piega, è ora che dica tutta la verità su tutto se vuole pensare a un tentativo di ricostruzione, ripartire e non essere onesti con il patner non si arriva lontano.


La situazione è molto complicata, non sta per niente bene la sua paura più grande e perdere la sua famiglia! Sta raccontando tutta la vicenda ma ha chiesto tempo, non c’è l’ha fa a dire tutto subito, cerco di non stressarla più di tanto e se vuole parlare io sono più che disponibile ho preso in aspettativa dal lavoro per stare vicino. Speriamo che riesca a buttar fuori tutto non è facile come qualcuno ha detto nei post precedenti. Anche lei chiaramente e abbastanza provata da quello che ha cercato di fare.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> tante tante tante tante
> la coca gira piu dell'acqua naturale in parecchi ambienti


vero!
ad una cena di lavoro tanti anni fa notai stranamente certi di loro, nostri ospiti, che stavano sempre a tirare su con il naso.
Ingenuamente dissi ad un mio collega se per caso ci fosse qualche puzza strana perchè io non l'avvertivo.
Quello mi rispose:
A Ulisse, ma che puzza  e puzza!
A questi se gli dai una banconota arrotolata si pippano pure l'intonaco del muro


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> La situazione è molto complicata, non sta per niente bene la sua paura più grande e perdere la sua famiglia!


io penso che la vecchia famiglia è bella che andata.
Se sarà possibile, per te, ne creerete un'altra. Diversa.



Dave800 ha detto:


> cerco di non stressarla più di tanto e se vuole parlare io sono più che disponibile ho preso in aspettativa dal lavoro per stare vicino


sei una brava persona.
da come lascia intendere tua moglie, c'è altro ancora e molti al tuo posto avrebbero già fatto la valigia.


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> vero!
> ad una cena di lavoro tanti anni fa notai stranamente certi di loro, nostri ospiti, che stavano sempre a tirare su con il naso.
> Ingenuamente dissi ad un mio collega se per caso ci fosse qualche puzza strana perchè io non l'avvertivo.
> Quello mi rispose:
> ...


  
una volta il mio capo (che portava i baffi) è uscito dall'ufficio con tutti i baffi bianchi  pieni  e io gentilmente gliel'ho fatto notare 
(o non era capace o era razione  abbondante )
comunque  è vero ce ne sono veramente tanti in giro


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> vero!
> ad una cena di lavoro tanti anni fa notai stranamente certi di loro, nostri ospiti, che stavano sempre a tirare su con il naso.
> Ingenuamente dissi ad un mio collega se per caso ci fosse qualche puzza strana perchè io non l'avvertivo.
> Quello mi rispose:
> ...


Tutti diabetici 


Tachipirina ha detto:


> una volta il mio capo (che portava i baffi) è uscito dall'ufficio con tutti i baffi bianchi  pieni  e io gentilmente gliel'ho fatto notare
> (o non era capace o era razione  abbondante )
> comunque  è vero ce ne sono veramente tanti in giro


Il marito di una mia cugina diventava agitato e rosso in viso


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tutti diabetici
> 
> Il marito di una mia cugina diventava agitato e rosso in viso


ci sono tanti differenti effetti
conati vomito, arsura, agitazione (ovvio), inappetenza temporanea ( durante l'uso, poi quando passa mangiano le gambe del tavolo) 
pupille dilatate, parlantina a 78giri
ho visto un po' di tutto  le volte che ci sono capitata.


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> esatto quella è merda la vera coca costa tanti piccioli e difficile da trovare ormai


Infatti. Praticamente si pippano il cemento.



Dave800 ha detto:


> La situazione è molto complicata, non sta per niente bene la sua paura più grande e perdere la sua famiglia! Sta raccontando tutta la vicenda ma ha chiesto tempo, non c’è l’ha fa a dire tutto subito, cerco di non stressarla più di tanto e se vuole parlare io sono più che disponibile ho preso in aspettativa dal lavoro per stare vicino. Speriamo che riesca a buttar fuori tutto non è facile come qualcuno ha detto nei post precedenti. Anche lei chiaramente e abbastanza provata da quello che ha cercato di fare.


Dave ma tu sei un santo. Ti ha cornificato per 2 anni, e nonostante ciò, sei così buono con lei. Non so come fai dicci il tuo segreto.



Ulisse ha detto:


> vero!
> ad una cena di lavoro tanti anni fa notai stranamente certi di loro, nostri ospiti, che stavano sempre a tirare su con il naso.
> Ingenuamente dissi ad un mio collega se per caso ci fosse qualche puzza strana perchè io non l'avvertivo.
> Quello mi rispose:
> ...


Della serie: Franchino e Morgan possono solo accompagnare. 



Ulisse ha detto:


> sei una brava persona.
> da come lascia intendere tua moglie, c'è altro ancora e *molti al tuo posto avrebbero già fatto la valigia.*


Esatto. È un santo.



Tachipirina ha detto:


> ci sono tanti differenti effetti
> conati vomito, arsura, agitazione (ovvio), inappetenza temporanea ( durante l'uso, poi quando passa mangiano le gambe del tavolo)
> pupille dilatate, parlantina a 78giri
> ho visto un po' di tutto  le volte che ci sono capitata.


E gola tappata dove la lasciamo?



Tachipirina ha detto:


> una volta il mio capo (che portava i baffi) è uscito dall'ufficio con tutti i baffi bianchi  pieni  e io gentilmente gliel'ho fatto notare
> (o non era capace o era razione  abbondante )
> comunque  è vero ce ne sono veramente tanti in giro


Mi sto immaginando la scena. Che ridere.


----------



## Dave800 (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dave ma tu sei un santo. Ti ha cornificato per 2 anni, e nonostante ciò, sei così buono con lei. Non so come fai dicci il tuo segreto.


Non lo so, forse è l’amore che provo per lei o forse sono un rincoglionito non so più chi sono


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non lo so, forse è l’amore che provo per lei o forse sono un rincoglionito non so più chi sono


Un rincoglionito innamorato.


----------



## farmer (2 Giugno 2022)

Scusa, ma non perdere mai di vista la questione principale, lei ti ha preso per il culo per due anni, capisco l'amore, ma stargli vicino e fare il comprensivo, anche no. Tutta questa mielosita' le fa capire che in fondo sei disposto a perdonare, dovresti essere duro invece, mandare il messaggio che ormai la frittata è fatta e per te è finita lì. Mi pare di ricordare che appena scoperto lei negava ed era abbastanza indifferente al tuo chiedere spiegazioni, non dimenticare questo, la signora fa la affranta per vedere di ricomporre il tutto senza tanti danni, io al tuo posto non so se agirei così, anche se poi decidi di continuare, deve riconquistarsi la fiducia con tanti tanti sacrifici, poi vedi tu,


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Telegram nasce dopo whatsapp ed ovviamente cerca di intercettare delle esigenze un poco diverse rispetto a quelle soddisfatte dal suo più noto predecessore.
> E' sicuramente la classica mossa di marketing dell'ultimo arrivato sul mercato che scimmiotta o spudoratamente copia qualche feature del best in class ma cercando allo stesso tempo di colmare lacune o esigenze non soddisfatte nellla speranza di introdurre feature inmodo da ricoprire l'ambito ruolo di flagship killer.
> 
> Con le app di messaggistica, c'è però l'ulteriore difficoltà che non esiste in altre app..come quelle per monitorare lo sport o la lista della spesa al supermercato.
> ...


Io la trovo molto utile. Certo non cancello per tutti le mie chat con gli amici (se non per errore) ma con chi mi è capitato di conoscere poco l’ho fatto


----------



## Anatoly79 (3 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non che io sappia, abbiamo parlato alle volte per via di una coppia di amici che facendo scambio e avevano provato un approccio con noi ma mia moglie si è sempre negata a questo tipo di coppia è sempre stata diciamo normale……


Ecco, cogli l'occasione, proponigli una cosa del genere o magari più estrema, se accetta allora vuol dire che è disposta a fare di tutto pur di non perderti, ovviamente gioca bene i tempi


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sai quante persone distinte, con una buona posizione lavorativa, si drogano?


Quante?


----------



## Anatoly79 (3 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Esatto non mi sarei mai aspettato che facesse altro


Riproponilo


----------



## Etta (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quante?


Era una domanda retorica.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Era una domanda retorica.


Ah pensavo alla Fonte Parchetto.


----------



## Anatoly79 (3 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non lo so, forse è l’amore che provo per lei o forse sono un rincoglionito non so più chi sono


Mah, in queste situazioni c'è solo da prendere tempo, almeno per avere un quadro chiaro di tutta la situazione, so che c'è la farai, poi solo quando avrai il quadro completo e sarai anche sbollito, potrai fare le tue scelte nella piena consapevolezza e qualunque scelta tu faccia saprai che è quella giusta.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Ecco, cogli l'occasione, proponigli una cosa del genere o magari più estrema, se accetta allora vuol dire che è disposta a fare di tutto pur di non perderti, ovviamente gioca bene i tempi


A parte che, essendo una donna, avresti dovuto scrivere “proponile”, mi domando come possa venirti in mente di proporre una cosa del genere a un uomo disperato perché tradito.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che, essendo una donna, avresti dovuto scrivere “proponile”, mi domando come possa venirti in mente di proporre una cosa del genere a un uomo disperato perché tradito.


Ma soprattutto e parlo ovviamente per esperienza personale, non è una cosa che si propone e si fa.
Le persone che conosco e che lo hanno proposto al coniuge erano le uniche non pronte a farlo davvero.


----------



## Anatoly79 (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che, essendo una donna, avresti dovuto scrivere “proponile”, mi domando come possa venirti in mente di proporre una cosa del genere a un uomo disperato perché tradito.


Scusa per la svista, tornado al cuore della questione, il post è MOLTO provocatorio. La risposta potrebbe non piacere e lo so, ma a volte portare un argomento ad un certo limite, hai modo di vedere le reazioni della persona che ti sta davanti, come dire alza la posta (non è detto che debba farlo seriamente).
Sulla disperazione a cui fai riferimento, sicuramente è "disperato" e anche "incaz....", e in questi casi lo sappiamo quali sono le strade che si percorrono, solo che c'è modo e modo di percorrerle (a mio modo di vedere) o ti metti in una posizione di vantaggio o in una posizione di svantaggio, in una situazione del genere "svuotare il sacco" credo che sia un punto essenziale se si vuole iniziare a ricostruire (di solito i traditi sanno che è devastante) cosa che ancora non è avvenuta, mi pare che gli sia stato detto "voglio raccontarti tutto ma non sono pronta...", non è una torta che vuole altri 10 min di cottura, ti siedi, parli e cerchi un dialogo, si analizza tutto punto per punto.
Poi devo dire una cosa, vale sempre la buona fede, ma l'amante che tenta il suicidio e  chiama in causa Dave o la moglie non l'ho capito bene o se ha chiamato la moglie di Dave ed è intervenuto lui, questa insomma lascia pensare, ma se fosse stato così e lo do per buono adesso, Dave che ha modo di interagire con la moglie dell'amante che ha un tablet "ricco" di spunti, dove probabilmente c'è qualcosa che riguarda anche la moglie, comincerè a comporre il puzzle senza la moglie che è decisamente peggio.
C'è da dire che, lui rimanendo a casa, dimostra una forza d'animo e di nervi non da poco, che a mio avviso non è da sottovalutare, solo che lui ancora non l'ha ancora capito o se l'ha capito fa finta di non capirla, poi quali siano le intenzioni se rimanere con sua moglie o lasciarla questo al suo cuore e la sua ragione.
Questo è un mio pensiero


----------



## Anatoly79 (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto e parlo ovviamente per esperienza personale, non è una cosa che si propone e si fa.
> Le persone che conosco e che lo hanno proposto al coniuge erano le uniche non pronte a farlo davvero.


Di do ragione, ma in questo "contesto" è un bleffare, in fondo mi pare che la moglie lo ha fatto per due anni, dire due parole per vedere una reazione non credo rischi l'ergastolo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Scusa per la svista, tornado al cuore della questione, il post è MOLTO provocatorio. La risposta potrebbe non piacere e lo so, ma a volte portare un argomento ad un certo limite, hai modo di vedere le reazioni della persona che ti sta davanti, come dire alza la posta (non è detto che debba farlo seriamente).
> Sulla disperazione a cui fai riferimento, sicuramente è "disperato" e anche "incaz....", e in questi casi lo sappiamo quali sono le strade che si percorrono, solo che c'è modo e modo di percorrerle (a mio modo di vedere) o ti metti in una posizione di vantaggio o in una posizione di svantaggio, in una situazione del genere "svuotare il sacco" credo che sia un punto essenziale se si vuole iniziare a ricostruire (di solito i traditi sanno che è devastante) cosa che ancora non è avvenuta, mi pare che gli sia stato detto "voglio raccontarti tutto ma non sono pronta...", non è una torta che vuole altri 10 min di cottura, ti siedi, parli e cerchi un dialogo, si analizza tutto punto per punto.
> Poi devo dire una cosa, vale sempre la buona fede, ma l'amante che tenta il suicidio e  chiama in causa Dave o la moglie non l'ho capito bene o se ha chiamato la moglie di Dave ed è intervenuto lui, questa insomma lascia pensare, ma se fosse stato così e lo do per buono adesso, Dave che ha modo di interagire con la moglie dell'amante che ha un tablet "ricco" di spunti, dove probabilmente c'è qualcosa che riguarda anche la moglie, comincerè a comporre il puzzle senza la moglie che è decisamente peggio.
> C'è da dire che, lui rimanendo a casa, dimostra una forza d'animo e di nervi non da poco, che a mio avviso non è da sottovalutare, solo che lui ancora non l'ha ancora capito o se l'ha capito fa finta di non capirla, poi quali siano le intenzioni se rimanere con sua moglie o lasciarla questo al suo cuore e la sua ragione.
> Questo è un mio pensiero


Io sono una tradita, so bene come ci si sente.
Ci si sente come dopo uno tsunami. Ti pare che si può anche solo pensare di proporre una nuotata?
Poi questa mania maschile di definire i confini sessuali del tradimento è proprio insensata.
I particolari sono insignificanti. La sostanza è perché non ha pensato al tradito.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono una tradita, so bene come ci si sente.
> Ci si sente come dopo uno tsunami. Ti pare che si può anche solo pensare di proporre una nuotata?
> Poi questa mania maschile di definire i confini sessuali del tradimento è proprio insensata.
> I particolari sono insignificanti. La sostanza è perché non ha pensato al tradito.


non è solo maschile la mania.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non è solo maschile la mania.


Non ho mai conosciuto una donna che chiedesse i particolari.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai conosciuto una donna che chiedesse i particolari.


Io si.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai conosciuto una donna che chiedesse i particolari.


I particolari non so ma sapere se ha voluto fare cose che con me non voleva fare sarebbe un aggravante per esempio


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non lo so, forse è l’amore che provo per lei o forse sono un rincoglionito non so più chi sono


sì sei rincoglionito


----------



## Dave800 (6 Giugno 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Scusa per la svista, tornado al cuore della questione, il post è MOLTO provocatorio. La risposta potrebbe non piacere e lo so, ma a volte portare un argomento ad un certo limite, hai modo di vedere le reazioni della persona che ti sta davanti, come dire alza la posta (non è detto che debba farlo seriamente).
> Sulla disperazione a cui fai riferimento, sicuramente è "disperato" e anche "incaz....", e in questi casi lo sappiamo quali sono le strade che si percorrono, solo che c'è modo e modo di percorrerle (a mio modo di vedere) o ti metti in una posizione di vantaggio o in una posizione di svantaggio, in una situazione del genere "svuotare il sacco" credo che sia un punto essenziale se si vuole iniziare a ricostruire (di solito i traditi sanno che è devastante) cosa che ancora non è avvenuta, mi pare che gli sia stato detto "voglio raccontarti tutto ma non sono pronta...", non è una torta che vuole altri 10 min di cottura, ti siedi, parli e cerchi un dialogo, si analizza tutto punto per punto.
> Poi devo dire una cosa, vale sempre la buona fede, ma l'amante che tenta il suicidio e  chiama in causa Dave o la moglie non l'ho capito bene o se ha chiamato la moglie di Dave ed è intervenuto lui, questa insomma lascia pensare, ma se fosse stato così e lo do per buono adesso, Dave che ha modo di interagire con la moglie dell'amante che ha un tablet "ricco" di spunti, dove probabilmente c'è qualcosa che riguarda anche la moglie, comincerè a comporre il puzzle senza la moglie che è decisamente peggio.
> C'è da dire che, lui rimanendo a casa, dimostra una forza d'animo e di nervi non da poco, che a mio avviso non è da sottovalutare, solo che lui ancora non l'ha ancora capito o se l'ha capito fa finta di non capirla, poi quali siano le intenzioni se rimanere con sua moglie o lasciarla questo al suo cuore e la sua ragione.
> Questo è un mio pensiero


Non è facile credimi, ho preso un po’ di tempo per elaborare il tutto sembra quasi che abbia subito un lutto è così che mi sento svuotato! Ma l’unica soluzione al momento è per il bene della famiglia e non me la sento di smembrare una famiglia e non potermi godere i miei figli non c’è la faccio.


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non è facile credimi, ho preso un po’ di tempo per elaborare il tutto sembra quasi che abbia subito un lutto è così che mi sento svuotato! Ma l’unica soluzione al momento è per il bene della famiglia e non me la sento di smembrare una famiglia e non potermi godere i miei figli non c’è la faccio.


I figli te li godi ugualmente anche se con lei ti lasci.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> I figli te li godi ugualmente anche se con lei ti lasci.


Beh insomma non sarebbe la stessa cosa! Devo ragionare bene e vedere pro e contro con molto calma.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non è facile credimi, ho preso un po’ di tempo per elaborare il tutto sembra quasi che abbia subito un lutto è così che mi sento svuotato! Ma l’unica soluzione al momento è per il bene della famiglia e non me la sento di smembrare una famiglia e non potermi godere i miei figli non c’è la faccio.


Quindi hai deciso.
A questo punto sapere TUTTO è inutile.
Devi sapere cosa vuole lei e cosa vuoi tu e stabilire un patto esplicito.


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Beh insomma non sarebbe la stessa cosa! Devo ragionare bene e vedere pro e contro con molto calma.


Certo ma non si rimane insieme per i figli.


----------



## Dave800 (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi hai deciso.
> A questo punto sapere TUTTO è inutile.
> Devi sapere cosa vuole lei e cosa vuoi tu e stabilire un patto esplicito.


Partiamo dal presupposto che chi ama non tradisce, non ti pugnala alle spalle! Detto questo un vaso rotto lo puoi riparare ma sempre rotto rimane e questo mi spaventa e non sono pronto per affrontare tutto questo, perderò i figli, la casa e l’attività perche il pirla (io) ha fatto la comunione dei beni e l’avvocato mi ha già detto cosa vado incontro. Perciò anche se dovessi andarmene alla fine quelli che perde tutto sono io tutti i sacrifici non sono serviti a niente! Lei ha fatto la sua scelta a tempo debito, lei a scelto un altro e non me, come qualcuno ha detto nei post precedenti non è che esci di casa e cadi sul primo pene (vagina) che incontri.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo ma non si rimane insieme per i figli.


Ti sbagli perché lo fanno in tanti pgnuno ha le sue motivazioni più o meno giuste, ma conosco tanti che restano insieme per i figli. Giusto o sbagliato lo fanno.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che chi ama non tradisce, non ti pugnala alle spalle! Detto questo un vaso rotto lo puoi riparare ma sempre rotto rimane e questo mi spaventa e non sono pronto per affrontare tutto questo, perderò i figli, la casa e l’attività perche il pirla (io) ha fatto la comunione dei beni e l’avvocato mi ha già detto cosa vado incontro. Perciò anche se dovessi andarmene alla fine quelli che perde tutto sono io tutti i sacrifici non sono serviti a niente! Lei ha fatto la sua scelta a tempo debito, lei a scelto un altro e non me, come qualcuno ha detto nei post precedenti non è che esci di casa e cadi sul primo pene (vagina) che incontri.


Allora non hai deciso?
Oppure hai deciso, ma vuoi che lei strisci chiedendo perdono?
Vuoi un nuovo patto in condizioni di vantaggio?


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che chi ama non tradisce, non ti pugnala alle spalle! Detto questo un vaso rotto lo puoi riparare ma sempre rotto rimane e questo mi spaventa e non sono pronto per affrontare tutto questo, perderò i figli, la casa e l’attività perche il pirla (io) ha fatto la comunione dei beni e l’avvocato mi ha già detto cosa vado incontro. Perciò anche se dovessi andarmene alla fine quelli che perde tutto sono io tutti i sacrifici non sono serviti a niente! Lei ha fatto la sua scelta a tempo debito, lei a scelto un altro e non me, come qualcuno ha detto nei post precedenti non è che esci di casa e cadi sul primo pene (vagina) che incontri.


Perché caxxarola avete fatto la comunione e non la divisione?


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ti sbagli perché lo fanno in tanti pgnuno ha le sue motivazioni più o meno giuste, ma conosco tanti che restano insieme per i figli. Giusto o sbagliato lo fanno.


Anche io ne conosco tanti, ma se posso dare un parere, non è una scelta giusta. I figli capiranno.


----------



## Dave800 (6 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché caxxarola avete fatto la comunione e non la divisione?


Perché quando sei giovane pensi che tutto andrà per il verso giusto, non ho mai pensato che mi potesse succedere una cosa del genere e pago le conseguenze


----------



## Dave800 (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora non hai deciso?
> Oppure hai deciso, ma vuoi che lei strisci chiedendo perdono?
> Vuoi un nuovo patto in condizioni di vantaggio?


Non c’è nessun patto di vantaggio! Purtroppo solo svantaggi


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non c’è nessun patto di vantaggio! Purtroppo solo svantaggi


Hai capito quello che ho scritto?


----------



## Dave800 (6 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai capito quello che ho scritto?


Si ho capito, non voglio che lei striscia da me lei ha fatto la sua scelta e per me va bene così non sono più io la sua priorità è non lo sono mai stato xcio alla fine ho solo svantaggi come si dice cornuto e mazziato


----------



## Ulisse (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Si ho capito, non voglio che lei striscia da me lei ha fatto la sua scelta e per me va bene così non sono più io la sua priorità è non lo sono mai stato xcio alla fine ho solo svantaggi come si dice cornuto e mazziato


Mi dispiace per te ma , con questi presupposti, ti stai sedondo su una polveriera con la sigaretta accesa in mano.


----------



## Dave800 (6 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te ma , con questi presupposti, ti stai sedondo su una polveriera con la sigaretta accesa in mano.


La polveriera si è già accesa…..


----------



## Ulisse (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> La polveriera si è già accesa…..


però 10 post prima hai parlato di non voler distruggere una famiglia, di voler andare avanti.
Ora mi sembra più il voler scegliere la soluzione a minor impatto sulla famiglia.
Scelta a cui ti adatta ma che non senti tua.
Che piuttosto subisci.


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> La polveriera si è già accesa…..


Mettiti al riparo ,scherzo analizza,parlate se c'è una nuova partenza bene se no meglio troncare .
Il tempo aggiusta tutto e di situazioni come la tua se leggi ne trovi molte ,tutte con un fine diverso per ognuno


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non è facile credimi, ho preso un po’ di tempo per elaborare il tutto sembra quasi che abbia subito un lutto è così che mi sento svuotato! Ma l’unica soluzione al momento è per il bene della famiglia e non me la sento di smembrare una famiglia e non potermi godere i miei figli non c’è la faccio.


insomma, quanti se ne è fatti alla fine?


----------



## Dave800 (6 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma, quanti se ne è fatti alla fine?


Solo 1 il minor dei mali


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2022)

e quello dei completini sexy?  solo seghe?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2022)

1)


Dave800 ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che chi ama non tradisce, non ti pugnala alle spalle! Detto questo un vaso rotto lo puoi riparare ma sempre rotto rimane e questo mi spaventa e non sono pronto per affrontare tutto questo, perderò i figli, la casa e l’attività perche il pirla (io) ha fatto la comunione dei beni e l’avvocato mi ha già detto cosa vado incontro. Perciò anche se dovessi andarmene alla fine quelli che perde tutto sono io tutti i sacrifici non sono serviti a niente! Lei ha fatto la sua scelta a tempo debito, lei a scelto un altro e non me, come qualcuno ha detto nei post precedenti non è che esci di casa e cadi sul primo pene (vagina) che incontri.


2)


Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora non hai deciso?
> Oppure hai deciso, ma vuoi che lei strisci chiedendo perdono?
> Vuoi un nuovo patto in condizioni di vantaggio?





Dave800 ha detto:


> Si ho capito, non voglio che lei striscia da me lei ha fatto la sua scelta e per me va bene così non sono più io la sua priorità è non lo sono mai stato xcio alla fine ho solo svantaggi come si dice cornuto e mazziato


Da un post precedente avevo dedotto, che per conservare la famiglia, non avresti potuto chiudere il matrimonio.
Ma poi hai scritto il post 1) a cui ho risposto con il 2) se volevi, coerentemente con la decisione di non distruggere la famiglia, usare il tradimento per evidenziare la tua superiorità e contrattare un nuovo patto.


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Perché quando sei giovane pensi che tutto andrà per il verso giusto, non ho mai pensato che mi potesse succedere una cosa del genere e pago le conseguenze


Dove vivevi? A Topolinia o a Paperopoli?


----------



## lolapal (6 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che chi ama non tradisce, non ti pugnala alle spalle! Detto questo un vaso rotto lo puoi riparare ma sempre rotto rimane e questo mi spaventa e non sono pronto per affrontare tutto questo, perderò i figli, la casa e l’attività perche il pirla (io) ha fatto la comunione dei beni e l’avvocato mi ha già detto cosa vado incontro. Perciò anche se dovessi andarmene alla fine quelli che perde tutto sono io tutti i sacrifici non sono serviti a niente! Lei ha fatto la sua scelta a tempo debito, lei a scelto un altro e non me, come qualcuno ha detto nei post precedenti non è che esci di casa e cadi sul primo pene (vagina) che incontri.


Conosci il Kintsugi? Letteralmente significa "riparare con l'oro", è un'antica pratica giapponese che consiste nel riparare oggetti in ceramica utilizzando l'oro per saldare insieme i frammenti. Per i giapponesi un vaso rotto può diventare ancora piu bello... Può essere vista anche come metafora delle fratture, delle crisi e dei cambiamenti che l’individuo può trovarsi ad affrontare durante la vita, le cui cicatrici possono rappresentare una rinascita... Questa potrebbe essere una prospettiva in più da cui guardare la situazione attuale, a prescindere dale decisioni che prenderete...


----------



## farmer (7 Giugno 2022)

Devi parlare con tua moglie, capire se per l'altro era amore o solo un diversivo, devi fargli sputare tutto il pregresso, sapere cosa vuole adesso, solo così potrai veramente capire chi è tua moglie, se è pentita, se sta fingendo, se fa l'opportunista. Non ho ancora capito il senso del tentato suicidio e aver chiamato te per convincerlo a desistere, lui è la concausa dei tuoi casini......mah. se decidi di separati non vedere tutto nero, con il tempo raggiungerai un'equilibrio anche tu, forse meglio che stare legato in una relazione che non vuoi e che ti fa stare male, se invece decidi di rimanere dovrete farlo in due, innanzitutto la sincerità e la conquista della fiducia deve partire da lei. Certo che due anni di tradimenti non sono solo  un'errore c'è tanta volontà e consapevolezza


----------



## Etta (7 Giugno 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Certo che due anni di tradimenti non sono solo  un'errore c'è tanta volontà e consapevolezza


Due anni di tradimenti NON sono un errore ma una SCELTA.


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ti sbagli perché lo fanno in tanti pgnuno ha le sue motivazioni più o meno giuste, ma conosco tanti che restano insieme per i figli. Giusto o sbagliato lo fanno.


Lui non ha detto che resta per i figli ma per non perdere il rapporto quotidiano con i figli, che è ben diverso

Per quello che riguarda la separazione dei beni, prima della separazione puoi sempre andare dal notaio e farla oppure in sede di separazione stabilire un accordo con tua moglie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Perché quando sei giovane pensi che tutto andrà per il verso giusto, non ho mai pensato che mi potesse succedere una cosa del genere e pago le conseguenze


A me e a mio marito il prete prima di sposarci ci ha sconsigliato la comunicazione dei beni...
Proprio perché nella vita non si sa mai...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

La comunione dei beni non significa mettere insieme i patrimoni, ma mettere in comune ciò che si produrrà durante il matrimonio. È una possibilità per chi sceglie una divisione tradizionale dei ruoli ed è prevalentemente per tutelare la moglie casalinga.
Quando un matrimonio funziona, anche se si è in regime di separazione, risulta spontaneo intestare a entrambi i beni, ad esempio la casa dove si vive, anche se acquistato con i soldi di uno solo dei due.
È quello che ho fatto io. Però al momento della separazione il mio ex ha riconosciuto questo fatto e ha fatto un documento con cui mi cedeva la sua parte. Cosa che è stata curata dallo stesso avvocato della separazione. Certamente avrei potuto provarlo, ma ha evitato il contenzioso.








						Comunione Legale - Consiglio Nazionale Del Notariato
					






					www.notariato.it


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La comunione dei beni non significa mettere insieme i patrimoni, ma mettere in comune ciò che si produrrà durante il matrimonio. È una possibilità per chi sceglie una divisione tradizionale dei ruoli ed è prevalentemente per tutelare la moglie casalinga.
> Quando un matrimonio funziona, anche se si è in regime di separazione, risulta spontaneo intestare a entrambi i beni, ad esempio la casa dove si vive, anche se acquistato con i soldi di uno solo dei due.
> È quello che ho fatto io. Però al momento della separazione il mio ex ha riconosciuto questo fatto e ha fatto un documento con cui mi cedeva la sua parte. Cosa che è stata curata dallo stesso avvocato della separazione. Certamente avrei potuto provarlo, ma ha evitato il contenzioso.
> 
> ...


Tuo marito probabilmente è una persona comprensiva.
Purtroppo quasi nessuno lo è.
Io comunque sono in regime di separazione, la casa dove siamo andati a vivere era già mia, come pure non entrano in regime di comunione dei beni eventuali eredità.
Il conto corrente, visto che entrambi contribuiamo in famiglia, chi più chi meno è comunque cointestato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Tuo marito probabilmente è una persona comprensiva.
> Purtroppo quasi nessuno lo è.
> Io comunque sono in regime di separazione, la casa dove siamo andati a vivere era già mia, come pure non entrano in regime di comunione dei beni eventuali eredità.
> Il conto corrente, visto che entrambi contribuiamo in famiglia, chi più chi meno è comunque cointestato.


Io avevo voluto la co-intestazione, ma i figli sapevano benissimo che i soldi erano miei. Non è stato comprensivo, non poteva fare anche la brutta figura di appropriarsi della casa, anche a scapito dei figli.


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo voluto la contestazione, ma i figli sapevano benissimo che i soldi erano miei. Non è stato comprensivo, non poteva fare anche la brutta figura di appropriarsi della casa, anche a scapito dei figli.


mia cugina, sposata in comunione dei beni, quando il marito (mentendo) le ha fatto la giudiziale, si è comprata casa, per poterla acquistare senza che entrasse in comunione dei beni ha dovuto aspettare la sentenza di separazione, che il marito, che voleva entrare nella casa, ha fatto di tutto per ritardare rischiando di farle perdere l'acquisto, quando si sono trovati davanti al giudice e sono stati spiattellati 16 anni di matrimonio sul tavolo, non ha alzato la testa dalle proprie scarpe per tutto l'incontro da quanto si vergognava di quello che stava uscendo fuori


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo voluto la co-intestazione, ma i figli sapevano benissimo che i soldi erano miei. Non è stato comprensivo, non poteva fare anche la brutta figura di appropriarsi della casa, anche a scapito dei figli.


Ah, ho capito.
Comunque credimi, c'è gente che non esita nemmeno di fronte ai figli.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito.
> Comunque credimi, c'è gente che non esita nemmeno di fronte ai figli.


Traditore stronzo sì, ma criminale non l’avrei sposato.


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Traditore stronzo sì, ma criminale non l’avrei sposato.


l'ex marito di mia cugina si è rivelato completamente diverso da quello che tutti pensavano, ed io lo conosco dal lontano 1998, ha avuto e ha dei comportamenti che non avrei mai immaginato
oltre al fatto che sostiene che io faccia il malocchio e gli abbia rovinato la vita


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'ex marito di mia cugina si è rivelato completamente diverso da quello che tutti pensavano, ed io lo conosco dal lontano 1998, ha avuto e ha dei comportamenti che non avrei mai immaginato
> oltre al fatto che sostiene che io faccia il malocchio e gli abbia rovinato la vita


Anche il mio ex era insospettabile. 
Ma il malocchio non spunta dal nulla.


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche il mio ex era insospettabile.
> Ma il malocchio non spunta dal nulla.


il malocchio è "merito" della madre, ma fino a qualche anno fa sosteneva fossero tutte cazzate, ora si compra i libri dei tarocchi 
poi avendo io la mamma meridionale, sono diventata la strega. io però. mia sorella no. i misteri
ah, manipolo anche mia cugina... alla quale nel 90% dei casi dico "fa come ti pare" e che nel 100% dei casi fa come le pare


----------



## Tachipirina (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il malocchio è "merito" della madre, ma fino a qualche anno fa sosteneva fossero tutte cazzate, ora si compra i libri dei tarocchi
> poi avendo io la mamma meridionale, sono diventata la strega. io però. mia sorella no. i misteri
> ah, manipolo anche mia cugina... alla quale nel 90% dei casi dico "fa come ti pare" e che nel 100% dei casi fa come le pare


Ma sei pericolosa...
Ho l'aglio al collo mentre scrivo
Si sa mai....


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ma sei pericolosa...
> Ho l'aglio al collo mentre scrivo
> Si sa mai....


magari      avessi certi poteri non li userei certo dietro a dei deficienti come lui e i suoi
questa cosa del malocchio l'ha detta anche a mia cognata, salvo poi negare dopo 5 minuti parlando con mio marito
fa che possa provarlo e lo denuncio per diffamazione, poi lo vede il malocchio


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il malocchio è "merito" della madre, ma fino a qualche anno fa sosteneva fossero tutte cazzate, ora si compra i libri dei tarocchi
> poi avendo io la mamma meridionale, sono diventata la strega. io però. mia sorella no. i misteri
> ah, manipolo anche mia cugina... alla quale nel 90% dei casi dico "fa come ti pare" e che nel 100% dei casi fa come le pare


A me sembra una forma leggera di paranoia.


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra una forma leggera di paranoia.


a me sembra una forma pesante di stupidità


----------



## Dave800 (7 Giugno 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Devi parlare con tua moglie, capire se per l'altro era amore o solo un diversivo, devi fargli sputare tutto il pregresso, sapere cosa vuole adesso, solo così potrai veramente capire chi è tua moglie, se è pentita, se sta fingendo, se fa l'opportunista. Non ho ancora capito il senso del tentato suicidio e aver chiamato te per convincerlo a desistere, lui è la concausa dei tuoi casini......mah. se decidi di separati non vedere tutto nero, con il tempo raggiungerai un'equilibrio anche tu, forse meglio che stare legato in una relazione che non vuoi e che ti fa stare male, se invece decidi di rimanere dovrete farlo in due, innanzitutto la sincerità e la conquista della fiducia deve partire da lei. Certo che due anni di tradimenti non sono solo  un'errore c'è tanta volontà e consapevolezza


Ho provato a parlare, racconta poco, si sente in colpa e non vuole ferirmi di più dice! Lei dice che mi ama e non vuole perdermi ma ci sono stati degli episodi anche in passato con la sua famiglia che ha nascosto delle cose importanti che sono uscite di recente, purtroppo quando è morta sua mamma il padre gli ha voltato le spalle e si è rifatta una famiglia! 
per quanto riguarda il suo amante ha tentato il suicidio, sua moglie ha chiamato me è io ho chiamato suo padre per impedirlo è una volta arrivato nel posto abbiamo chiamato i soccorsi e l’hanno ricoverato! Attualmente è seguito da uno specialista e la moglie la lasciato


----------



## Etta (7 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ho provato a parlare, racconta poco, si sente in colpa e non vuole ferirmi di più dice! Lei dice che mi ama e non vuole perdermi ma ci sono stati degli episodi anche in passato con la sua famiglia che ha nascosto delle cose importanti che sono uscite di recente, purtroppo quando è morta sua mamma il padre gli ha voltato le spalle e si è rifatta una famiglia!
> per quanto riguarda il suo amante ha tentato il suicidio, sua moglie ha chiamato me è io ho chiamato suo padre per impedirlo è una volta arrivato nel posto abbiamo chiamato i soccorsi e l’hanno ricoverato! *Attualmente è seguito da uno specialista e la moglie la lasciato*


In neretto le uniche cose sensate di tutta questa storia. Onore alla moglie che ha avuto la dignità di lasciarlo.


----------



## Dave800 (7 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In neretto le uniche cose sensate di tutta questa storia. Onore alla moglie che ha avuto la dignità di lasciarlo.


Già anche loro tanti anni passati insieme buttati nel cesso per un coglione che corre dietro ad ogni vagina


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ho provato a parlare, racconta poco, si sente in colpa e non vuole ferirmi di più dice! Lei dice che mi ama e non vuole perdermi ma ci sono stati degli episodi anche in passato con la sua famiglia che ha nascosto delle cose importanti che sono uscite di recente, purtroppo quando è morta sua mamma il padre gli ha voltato le spalle e si è rifatta una famiglia!
> per quanto riguarda il suo amante ha tentato il suicidio, sua moglie ha chiamato me è io ho chiamato suo padre per impedirlo è una volta arrivato nel posto abbiamo chiamato i soccorsi e l’hanno ricoverato! Attualmente è seguito da uno specialista e la moglie la lasciato


Perdonami ma hai un atteggiamento bizzarro. Per esempio non ascolti le esperienze degli altri ma comunichi solo la tua.  Ricordo che quando successe a me ero assetata di confrontarmi con chi aveva avuto esperienze simili alle mie per capire. Tu comunichi la tua e basta. 
non ti credo. Sta storia del suicidio poi…
sorry


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Conosci il Kintsugi? Letteralmente significa "riparare con l'oro", è un'antica pratica giapponese che consiste nel riparare oggetti in ceramica utilizzando l'oro per saldare insieme i frammenti. Per i giapponesi un vaso rotto può diventare ancora piu bello... Può essere vista anche come metafora delle fratture, delle crisi e dei cambiamenti che l’individuo può trovarsi ad affrontare durante la vita, le cui cicatrici possono rappresentare una rinascita... Questa potrebbe essere una prospettiva in più da cui guardare la situazione attuale, a prescindere dale decisioni che prenderete...


Si però devono volerlo tutti i cocci…non solo alcuni.


----------



## Etta (7 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Già anche loro tanti anni passati insieme buttati nel cesso per un coglione che corre dietro ad ogni vagina


C’est la vie. Trovera’ di meglio.


----------



## Dave800 (7 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perdonami ma hai un atteggiamento bizzarro. Per esempio non ascolti le esperienze degli altri ma comunichi solo la tua.  Ricordo che quando successe a me ero assetata di confrontarmi con chi aveva avuto esperienze simili alle mie per capire. Tu comunichi la tua e basta.
> non ti credo. Sta storia del suicidio poi…
> sorry


Sai mi sono trovato in questa storia è per me non è stato facile anzi….lo so che sembra assurdo ma purtroppo è la verità


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2022)

ok, sarà la verità, però la faccenda del tentato suicidio è veramente surreale.  almeno questo concedilo


----------



## Dave800 (7 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok, sarà la verità, però la faccenda del tentato suicidio è veramente surreale.  almeno questo concedilo


Non ho detto che non è surreale, ma purtroppo è successo, sono stato catapultato in questa situazione è non è stato facile credimi


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2022)

direi che essere coinvolto nel tentato suicidio dell'amante del coniuge rientra sicuramente tra le cose più strane lette qui sopra.  al posto tuo io rinfaccerei più questo a tua moglie delle corna


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi che essere coinvolto nel tentato suicidio dell'amante del coniuge rientra sicuramente tra le cose più strane lette qui sopra.  al posto tuo io rinfaccerei più questo a tua moglie delle corna


Non puoi dire che non sia un'esperienza entusiasmante però! Essú!


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non puoi dire che non sia un'esperienza entusiasmante però! Essú!


vuoi una risposta sincera?  io avrei spedito tutti a Singapore a tocchi tipo tranchi di orata al mercato del pesce.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi una risposta sincera?  io avrei spedito tutti a Singapore a tocchi tipo tranchi di orata al mercato del pesce.


Solo dopo averlo ritirato giù dalla terrazza però!


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo dopo averlo ritirato giù dalla terrazza però!


ovviamente.  con quello che pagano una coppia di reni sani, non posso permettermi di sprecare la merce


----------



## Dave800 (7 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi una risposta sincera?  io avrei spedito tutti a Singapore a tocchi tipo tranchi di orata al mercato del pesce.


Io di solito solito sono uno molto impulsivo e invece in tutta questa situazione non ho mai perso la testa, non ho mai perso il controllo e mi sono meravigliato di me stesso!!! Non so questa forza da dove arriva ma sono cambiato profondamente. La prima cosa che ki mi è passato per la testa quando ho scoperto il fatto è stato ammazzo tutti e invece.


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2022)

in verità, nessuno sa prima come reagirà di fronte a certe scoperte.  non sei il primo che si sorprende di se stesso.   però non trascurare l'ipotesi Singapore


----------



## Dave800 (7 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> in verità, nessuno sa prima come reagirà di fronte a certe scoperte.  non sei il primo che si sorprende di se stesso.   però non trascurare l'ipotesi Singapore


Può essere una buona idea


----------



## omicron (7 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi che essere coinvolto nel tentato suicidio dell'amante del coniuge rientra sicuramente tra le cose più strane lette qui sopra.  al posto tuo io rinfaccerei più questo a tua moglie delle corna


secondo me la moglie sperava che dave desse una spintina, non che lo salvasse, non a caso lo ha mollato (e spero che vada a farsi anche delle belle analisi del sangue)


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ho provato a parlare, racconta poco, si sente in colpa e non vuole ferirmi di più dice! Lei dice che mi ama e non vuole perdermi ma ci sono stati degli episodi anche in passato con la sua famiglia che ha nascosto delle cose importanti che sono uscite di recente, purtroppo quando è morta sua mamma il padre gli ha voltato le spalle e si è rifatta una famiglia!
> *per quanto riguarda il suo amante ha tentato il suicidio, sua moglie ha chiamato me è io ho chiamato suo padre per impedirlo *è una volta arrivato nel posto abbiamo chiamato i soccorsi e l’hanno ricoverato! Attualmente è seguito da uno specialista e la moglie la lasciato


Scusami, io mi sforzo di capire questa parte ma proprio non ci riesco. 
Cosa c'entri TU con questa famiglia, al di là della parentela forzatamente acquisita col tradimento di tua moglie? Questa gente non ha parenti carnali, fratelli, cugini, cognati? Un prete?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

Appena scoperto il tradimento, ero stravolta e l’ho detto a tutti.
Un’amica ha organizzato una cena con una sua amica che mi ha raccontato il tradimento subìto.
Il traditore, medico, scoperto ha lasciato l’amante. Questa ha tentato il suicidio. Allora lui ha chiesto alla moglie di assisterlo affinché non diventasse noto in ospedale. Perciò hanno fatto la lavanda gastrica in casa.  La “poveretta“ è stata male, vomito e diarrea. E la moglie l’ha lavata. Io ho detto che l’avrei fatto forse con la carta vetrata.


----------



## Dave800 (7 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Scusami, io mi sforzo di capire questa parte ma proprio non ci riesco.
> Cosa c'entri TU con questa famiglia, al di là della parentela forzatamente acquisita col tradimento di tua moglie? Questa gente non ha parenti carnali, fratelli, cugini, cognati? Un prete?


Nessun grado di parentela ovviamente, ma ho parlato con la moglie quando ho scoperto la mia che mi tradiva, abbiamo avuto diversi diciamo colloqui a 4 per capire. Poi è saltato fuori che lui non aveva una relazione con mia moglie ma ne aveva diverse tutte insieme! E quando lui a provato a fare quel gesto sua moglie ha chiamato me per aiutarla


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sai mi sono trovato in questa storia è per me non è stato facile anzi….lo so che sembra assurdo ma purtroppo è la verità


“Ciao sono nuovo”..e “utente di lunga data..” 
Prima di essere tradito perche’ bazzicavi da queste parti? 
se ti va di condividere …


----------



## Dave800 (7 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> “Ciao sono nuovo”..e “utente di lunga data..”
> Prima di essere tradito perche’ bazzicavi da queste parti?
> se ti va di condividere …


Non ho mai frequentato forum sul tradimento, l’ho scoperto cercando testimonianze su internet e ho provato a condividere la mia storia per avere delle risposte


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non ho mai frequentato forum sul tradimento, l’ho scoperto cercando testimonianze su internet e ho provato a condividere la mia storia per avere delle risposte


Sotto il tuo nome e’ indicato “utente di lunga data” .


----------



## Dave800 (7 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sotto il tuo nome e’ indicato “utente di lunga data” .


Non so cosa dirti io ho fatto l’iscrizione il giorno di questo post


----------



## Dave800 (8 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sotto il tuo nome e’ indicato “utente di lunga data” .


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sotto il tuo nome e’ indicato “utente di lunga data” .


Le diciture sono automatiche e “utente di lunga data” appare dopo un certo numero di messaggi. Non conosco il numero, ma non è altissimo. Credo che basti una ventina di messaggi per farla apparire.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le diciture sono automatiche e “utente di lunga data” appare dopo un certo numero di messaggi. Non conosco il numero, ma non è altissimo. Credo che basti una ventina di messaggi per farla apparire.


Sì, io ero già "utente di lunga data" dopo qualche giorno.


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2022)

tranquilli è solo un complotto comunista


----------



## lolapal (8 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si però devono volerlo tutti i cocci…non solo alcuni.


Ognuno riassembla i propri di cocci...


----------



## lolapal (8 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok, sarà la verità, però la faccenda del tentato suicidio è veramente surreale.  almeno questo concedilo





Dave800 ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non è surreale, ma purtroppo è successo, sono stato catapultato in questa situazione è non è stato facile credimi


Purtroppo capitano certe cose. Io stessa ho vissuto indirettamente a un episodio simile, anche se con dinamiche diverse...

Queste situazioni si guardano meglio in prospettiva, col tempo... Lo so @Dave800 che è una magra consolazione, ma c'è sempre una luce in fondo al tunnel...


----------



## Tiziana1970 (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sicuramente ma almeno direbbe la verità è questo che vorrei


nn sai come ti capisco ma io per avere la verità (dopo sei anni) mi devo accontentare del backup delle chat che ho trovato . Lui continua a negare .... Mi spiace ma rivedo nella tua la mia storia ormai i buoi sono scappati ... 
Penso che uno vorrebbe almeno un pò di sincerità dopo gli anni insieme, ma il mio nn ha le palle di ammettere, ha tenuto il piede in due scarpe approffittando del fatto che io da romanticona pensavo mi amasse ancora , è stato bravissimo a nascondere le prove e a illudermi che potessimo tornare insieme... oltre a farmi sentire in colpa per il ns matrimonio... (abuso psicologico)
Capisco sia difficile io sono ancora impantanata anche perchè avendo dei figli con lui nn è possibile chiudere completamente i rapporti.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> nn sai come ti capisco ma io per avere la verità (dopo sei anni) mi devo accontentare del backup delle chat che ho trovato . Lui continua a negare .... Mi spiace ma rivedo nella tua la mia storia ormai i buoi sono scappati ...
> Penso che uno vorrebbe almeno un pò di sincerità dopo gli anni insieme, ma il mio nn ha le palle di ammettere, ha tenuto il piede in due scarpe approffittando del fatto che io da romanticona pensavo mi amasse ancora , è stato bravissimo a nascondere le prove e a illudermi che potessimo tornare insieme... oltre a farmi sentire in colpa per il ns matrimonio... (abuso psicologico)
> Capisco sia difficile io sono ancora impantanata anche perchè avendo dei figli con lui nn è possibile chiudere completamente i rapporti.


Ma non ti eri separata?


----------



## Tiziana1970 (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non ti eri separata?


sì lui abita dai suoi ma continuiamo a vederci quasi tt i gg , e adesso nn mi faccio illusioni . Credo sia un periodo di transizione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> sì lui abita dai suoi ma continuiamo a vederci quasi tt i gg , e adesso nn mi faccio illusioni . Credo sia un periodo di transizione.


Vedersi per i figli non significa dover avere una relazione


----------



## Tiziana1970 (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedersi per i figli non significa dover avere una relazione


No infatti. Diciamo che è più difficile superare la separazione continuando ad esserci una quotidianità. Sapendo che da parte sua c'è affetto e niente di più. Prima o poi nn ci starò più male .


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> No infatti. Diciamo che è più difficile superare la separazione continuando ad esserci una quotidianità. Sapendo che da parte sua c'è affetto e niente di più. Prima o poi nn ci starò più male .



Creati interessi che possano farti conoscere altre persone.


----------



## Tiziana1970 (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Creati interessi che possano farti conoscere altre persone.


Lo sto facendo .. ci vorrà tempo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo .. ci vorrà tempo


Brava! Cerca di vederlo il minimo indispensabile.


----------



## Dave800 (9 Giugno 2022)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> nn sai come ti capisco ma io per avere la verità (dopo sei anni) mi devo accontentare del backup delle chat che ho trovato . Lui continua a negare .... Mi spiace ma rivedo nella tua la mia storia ormai i buoi sono scappati ...
> Penso che uno vorrebbe almeno un pò di sincerità dopo gli anni insieme, ma il mio nn ha le palle di ammettere, ha tenuto il piede in due scarpe approffittando del fatto che io da romanticona pensavo mi amasse ancora , è stato bravissimo a nascondere le prove e a illudermi che potessimo tornare insieme... oltre a farmi sentire in colpa per il ns matrimonio... (abuso psicologico)
> Capisco sia difficile io sono ancora impantanata anche perchè avendo dei figli con lui nn è possibile chiudere completamente i rapporti.


Quello che penso anche io almeno dovrebbe essere dovuto dopo tutto il tempo passato insieme, lei ogni tanto butta fuori qualcosa ma sempre con il conta goccia!!!!! Per il momento sono rimasto a casa solo per i figli ma con lei si parla solo per i figli e per la spesa tutto il resto è solo agonia


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Quello che penso anche io almeno dovrebbe essere dovuto dopo tutto il tempo passato insieme, lei ogni tanto butta fuori qualcosa ma sempre con il conta goccia!!!!! Per il momento sono rimasto a casa solo per i figli ma con lei si parla solo per i figli e per la spesa tutto il resto è solo agonia


Prendetevi del tempo per stare da soli e capire se lei è una persona, così come si è rivelata, che va bene per te.
Poi decidete. Si può stare insieme una vita come soci.


----------



## Dave800 (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendetevi del tempo per stare da soli e capire se lei è una persona, così come si è rivelata, che va bene per te.
> Poi decidete. Si può stare insieme una vita come soci.


Non voglio una vita come soci


----------



## Ulisse (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Quello che penso anche io almeno dovrebbe essere dovuto dopo tutto il tempo passato insieme, lei ogni tanto butta fuori qualcosa ma sempre con il conta goccia!!!!! Per il momento sono rimasto a casa solo per i figli ma con lei si parla solo per i figli e per la spesa tutto il resto è solo agonia


non dovresti accettare questo stillicidio.
questo a prescindere se sei orientato a ricostruire o troncare.
Non ti permette di svoltare dalla fase di acquisizione degli elementi a quella successiva, decisionale.
Si corre il serio rischio di restare per un tempo indefinito in questo limbo giusto per rimandare qualsiasi decisione da un lato e minimizzare l'accaduto dall'altro.


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non voglio una vita come soci


non si può neanche vivere di assoluti, mica sei un Sith


----------



## Etta (9 Giugno 2022)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> No infatti. Diciamo che è più difficile superare la separazione continuando ad esserci una quotidianità. Sapendo che da parte sua c'è affetto e niente di più. Prima o poi nn ci starò più male .


Ma sei innamorata te?


----------



## Dave800 (9 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non dovresti accettare questo stillicidio.
> questo a prescindere se sei orientato a ricostruire o troncare.
> Non ti permette di svoltare dalla fase di acquisizione degli elementi a quella successiva, decisionale.
> Si corre il serio rischio di restare per un tempo indefinito in questo limbo giusto per rimandare qualsiasi decisione da un lato e minimizzare l'accaduto dall'altro.


In questo preciso momento ho paura di andarmene ho paura di rimanere da solo e non mi vergogno a dirlo! Questa storia mi ha cambiato nel profondo ho perso tutti i miei punti di riferimento, non sono sicuro che potrò mai fidarmi di qualcuno tutto questo mi crea seri problemi!


----------



## Ulisse (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo preciso momento ho paura di andarmene ho paura di rimanere da solo e non mi vergogno a dirlo! Questa storia mi ha cambiato nel profondo ho perso tutti i miei punti di riferimento, non sono sicuro che potrò mai fidarmi di qualcuno tutto questo mi crea seri problemi!


non ti sto suggerendo di mollare.
Ti stavo solo consigliando di evitare la tortura della goccia cinese.
Di far capire a tua moglie che questo porta malessere aggiuntivo.
Capisco che possa sentire troppo pesante vuotare il sacco tutto in una volta ma non credo che sia lei a dover essere prima di tutti salvaguardata, assecondata, se questo comporta un ulteriore stress per te.
Almeno ora lei dovrebbe ribaltare la scala delle priorità visto che in questa situazione non ci siete finiti per tuo volere.


----------



## Tiziana1970 (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Non voglio una vita come soci


Guarda noi siamo andati avanti, se così si può dire per un bel pò, e facevamo i coinquilini (anzi lui si comportava da coinquilino) , e non è giusto soprattutto se da parte tua c'è ancora un sentimento . 
Per me è stato terribile anche perché lui nn è stato mai onesto con me nel dirmi è finita amo un'altra me ne sono dovuta andare per un'idea , perché il suo comportamento me lo ha fatto capire bene . 
E' un'agonia e oltretutto nn ti dà la possibilità di elaborare il lutto per la fine della relazione e andare avanti con la tua vita .

Questa è la mia esperienza spero che per te sia diverso .  Io ci ho sperato per anni e nel frattempo il tempo è passato... senza ritrovare la serenità . Adesso devo ancora rimettere insieme i pezzi , ma prima o poi mi sveglierò e sarò felice nn mi chiederò più perché e per come .



Etta ha detto:


> Ma sei innamorata te?


Sì ma amo qualcuno che nn esiste più o nn è mai esistito .



Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo preciso momento ho paura di andarmene ho paura di rimanere da solo e non mi vergogno a dirlo! Questa storia mi ha cambiato nel profondo ho perso tutti i miei punti di riferimento, non sono sicuro che potrò mai fidarmi di qualcuno tutto questo mi crea seri problemi!


Capisco anche questo provo anche io la stessa cosa , per me è diverso perché io continuerò a stare a casa con le mie figlie , quello che mi spaventa è dover affrontare tutto da sola , anche se lui dice che ci sarà sempre nn è la stessa cosa . Nn è come avere una famiglia. 
E' come se un mondo di certezze fosse crollato . 
Fa paura ma nn è impossibile.


----------



## Anatoly79 (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo preciso momento ho paura di andarmene ho paura di rimanere da solo e non mi vergogno a dirlo! Questa storia mi ha cambiato nel profondo ho perso tutti i miei punti di riferimento, non sono sicuro che potrò mai fidarmi di qualcuno tutto questo mi crea seri problemi!


Dave capisco e comprendo come ti senti, ma ti voglio dire una cosa, avere paura NON VUOL DIRE NON ESSERE UOMINI, ansi è più uomo un uomo che dice e afferma di aver paura di uno che dice si non averne.
Che ogni cosa che ci capita nella vita,  bella o brutta che sia ci cambia è assolutamente vero, ma ogni cosa ci porta a dei cambiamenti a delle evoluzioni e dobbiamo essere bravi noi a farli nostri, purtroppo mi accorgo che quando dobbiamo cambiare qualcosa siamo sempre restii o perchè non accettiamo il cambiamemto o perchè proprio come dici tu abbiamo paura.
Sulla fiducia dico anche la mia, allora che tua moglie ti abbia messo in una condizione di non aver più fiducia in Lei è comprensibilissimo, ma per come ti esprimi sembra che tu associ tutto il resto a tua moglie, ovvero al Suo compormaemto e che nessuno meriti fiducia, mi spiace ma non è così, il "fatto" di tua moglie è una cosa, la "vita" è un'altra cosa, forse se inizi a scindere bene le cose, da li potresti partire per fare un'analisi di precisa.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendetevi del tempo per stare da soli e capire se lei è una persona, così come si è rivelata, che va bene per te.
> Poi decidete. Si può stare insieme una vita come soci.





Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo preciso momento ho paura di andarmene ho paura di rimanere da solo e non mi vergogno a dirlo! Questa storia mi ha cambiato nel profondo ho perso tutti i miei punti di riferimento, non sono sicuro che potrò mai fidarmi di qualcuno tutto questo mi crea seri problemi!





Dave800 ha detto:


> Non voglio una vita come soci


Deciditi!


----------



## lolapal (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> In questo preciso momento ho paura di andarmene ho paura di rimanere da solo e non mi vergogno a dirlo! Questa storia mi ha cambiato nel profondo ho perso tutti i miei punti di riferimento, non sono sicuro che potrò mai fidarmi di qualcuno tutto questo mi crea seri problemi!


Io temo che se anche lei ti raccontasse tutto, tu non sarai mai sicuro che sarà tutto tutto. Temo che quello che si è rotto sia la visione che avevi del vostro matrimonio, e che ormai quella non potrà più essere ripristinata. Temo che fondamentalmente tu non ti fiderai più di lei, perché non la vedrai più come la vedevi prima.
Il punto è, secondo me, che adesso hai l'opportuità di vedere lei nella realtà, e di vedere anche te stesso nella realtà, e la vostra relazione nella realtà.
Mi rendo conto di dire sempre la stessa cosa: c'è bisogno di tempo, di vivere il momento presente...


----------



## bull63 (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> No cancellava tutto almeno pensava…..


Scusa qualìè l'app che recupera i msg cancellati?


----------



## Dave800 (9 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Scusa qualìè l'app che recupera i msg cancellati?


Ho fatto tutto tramite agenzia investigativa e la cosa non è legale


----------



## bull63 (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> È saltato fuori che anche un altro collega al suo compleanno gli ha regalato una carta regalo con la promessa che acquistava della biancheria intima per lui…..ma
> Che cazzo di donna ho avuto al mio fianco


Da quello che hai scritto ipotizzo che lei non si sia innamorata dell'altro/i ma semplicemente ama evadere, gode nel sentirsi desiderata da altri, vuole vivere momenti extra. Come i malati del gioca d'azzardo, rischiano di rovinare la  famiglia ma non riescono a resistere.


----------



## bull63 (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io per anni a ogni tradito postavo i sacchi della spazzatura condominiali, intendevo incoraggiare a buttare fuori chi aveva tradito, come avevo fatto io.
> Non era per avere conferma di avere agito giustamente, benché l’avessi fatto di impulso, ma perché mi sembrava impossibile potersi tenere in casa chi aveva tradito e che mi pareva un estraneo.
> Lui è uscito la prima mattina che siamo stati in casa (l’avevo scoperto un paio di giorni prima della partenza dal mare) e al mattino sono andata naturalmente a fare pipì, lui è entrato, come di solito, l’ho buttato fuori. Non potevo stare in bagno con un estraneo.
> Ma, dopo numerosi casi, ho capito che la maggioranza non aveva proprio alcuna intenzione di interrompere la convivenza.
> ...


Scusa l'indiscrezione, sei una psicologa?


----------



## Etta (9 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Ho fatto tutto tramite agenzia investigativa e la cosa non è legale


Però hai fatto bene.


----------



## Etta (9 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Da quello che hai scritto ipotizzo che lei non si sia innamorata dell'altro/i ma semplicemente ama evadere, gode nel sentirsi desiderata da altri, vuole vivere momenti extra. Come i malati del gioca d'azzardo, rischiano di rovinare la  famiglia ma non riescono a resistere.


Ma non è innamorata di nessuno dei due.


----------



## Dave800 (9 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Da quello che hai scritto ipotizzo che lei non si sia innamorata dell'altro/i ma semplicemente ama evadere, gode nel sentirsi desiderata da altri, vuole vivere momenti extra. Come i malati del gioca d'azzardo, rischiano di rovinare la  famiglia ma non riescono a resistere.


Più che rischiano ha distrutto tutto quello che c’era da distruggere è difficile da capire se non ti trovi nel mezzo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Scusa l'indiscrezione, sei una psicologa?


No.
Perché chiedermelo quotando un post dove riporto una esperienza?


----------



## bull63 (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Perché chiedermelo quotando un post dove riporto una esperienza?


Ho letto molti tuoi post e li ho trovati profondi, ho ipotizzato  di leggere una tua conoscenza professionale della psiche umana.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Ho letto molti tuoi post e li ho trovati profondi, ho ipotizzato  di leggere una tua conoscenza professionale della psiche umana.


Ho un interesse amatoriale


----------



## bull63 (15 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Più che rischiano ha distrutto tutto quello che c’era da distruggere è difficile da capire se non ti trovi nel mezzo


Purtroppo conosco quella sensazione, vedi il fallimento del tuo investimento sentimentale e la rabbia ti annebbia il cervello. Ci vuole tempo per rimarginare le ferite e lucidità per non compiere atti di cui pentirsi dopo.


a cumoli di macerie e


----------



## Lara3 (15 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Allora da quello che dice lei era solo sesso è solo in ufficio mi ha detto per al Max 15/20 min pausa caffè 30 min non poteva assentarsi di più! Ho fatto richiesta di avere i tabulati degli orari di entrambi è effettivamente non si sono mai assentati oltre l’orario di ufficio perciò rischi tutta la tua vita per 20 min di scopata????  Messaggi non c’è nulla di amarsi o di vivere insieme solo e ripeto scopare qui scopare così, facciamo questo facciamo quello ma tutte cose già fatte con me è quello che non comprendo non ha fatto nulla di così estremo! Non per vantarmi ma a livello di dimensioni o come usarlo sono fortunato xcio non c’entrano nulla forse lo usava meglio o era più presa a livello mentale, può essere che con la perdita della madre è scattato qualcosa in lei da decidere che poteva rischiare tutto?


Incredibile quanti uomini traditi trovano scusanti come la perdita della madre di lei !
Semmai al contrario una dopo una perdita così non pensa a tradire perché depressa. 
Secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Incredibile quanti uomini traditi trovano scusanti come la perdita della madre di lei !
> Semmai al contrario una dopo una perdita così non pensa a tradire perché depressa.
> Secondo me


In ogni tradimento vengono utilizzate motivazioni risibili.
La più assurda è “non avevamo tempo per la coppia”, ma il tempo per l’amante l’hanno trovato. Se davvero a casa non c’è tempo per scopare, pure i coniugi possono andare al motel. Chissà perché il tempo per l’amante si trova.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni tradimento vengono utilizzate motivazioni risibili.
> La più assurda è “non avevamo tempo per la coppia”, ma il tempo per l’amante l’hanno trovato. Se davvero a casa non c’è tempo per scopare, pure i coniugi possono andare al motel. Chissà perché il tempo per l’amante si trova.


Dipende se lo si vuole in due


----------



## Eagle72 (15 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Più che rischiano ha distrutto tutto quello che c’era da distruggere è difficile da capire se non ti trovi nel mezzo


Molti in questo forum sanno bene di cosa parli tranquillo. Poche cose sono certe. Se si resta insieme ci si può convivere ma la sensazione di coppia di sempre mai più tornerà. E ci vuole almeno 3/4 anni per tornare un po alla normalità con se stessi in primis. Questa è la mia esperienza ma anche di tanti.


----------



## Etta (15 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni tradimento vengono utilizzate motivazioni risibili.
> La più assurda è *“non avevamo tempo per la coppia”, ma il tempo per l’amante l’hanno trovato. Se davvero a casa non c’è tempo per scopare, pure i coniugi possono andare al motel. Chissà perché il tempo per l’amante si trova.*


Ma meno male.


----------



## Etta (15 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Incredibile quanti uomini traditi trovano scusanti come la perdita della madre di lei !
> Semmai al contrario una dopo una perdita così non pensa a tradire perché depressa.
> Secondo me


Non credo che possa c’entra qualcosa. Se uno tradisce tradisce a prescindere da questo.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Giugno 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Molti in questo forum sanno bene di cosa parli tranquillo. Poche cose sono certe. Se si resta insieme ci si può convivere ma la sensazione di coppia di sempre mai più tornerà. E ci vuole almeno 3/4 anni per tornare un po alla normalità con se stessi in primis. Questa è la mia esperienza ma anche di tanti.


pensa te che io l'ho avuta piu' dopo il tradimento che prima. Sara' forse che ho scoperto cose di lei e lei di me che non sapevamo. Poi siamo tornati alla normalita'


----------



## Tiziana1970 (16 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Incredibile quanti uomini traditi trovano scusanti come la perdita della madre di lei !
> Semmai al contrario una dopo una perdita così non pensa a tradire perché depressa.
> Secondo me


per me ci ha pensato lui è morta mia mamma e lui mi ha tradito


----------



## bull63 (16 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Più che rischiano ha distrutto tutto quello che c’era da distruggere è difficile da capire se non ti trovi nel mezzo


Purtroppo ti capisco, quando ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ex ho sofferto il dolore più grande della mia vita. Ebbi una reazione di cui mi vergogno ancora ora. Non ho mai bevuto superalcolici, al massimo mezzo calice di bollicine al ristorante, ma quella sera mi ubriacai scolando mezza bottiglia di whisky.
Mi frullavano in testa i pensieri più assurdi, per un attimo ipotizzai di ucciderla e poi di suicidarmi. Sono passati anni prima di lasciarmi  tutto alle spalle.  Nel tradimento noi maschi non vediamo solo la negazione della solenne promessa di fedeltà fatta durante il matrimonio ma vediamo profanato il corpo che ha concepito o dovrebbe concepire i nostri figli, gli eredi del nostro DNA. In molti popoli la tradizione, con l'aiuto delle religioni,  ha sempre cercato di contenere la sessualità della donna. In alcuni casi  addirittura con mutilazioni sessuali, in altri evitando  l'esposizione della bellezza femminile.  Attualmente nel mondo occidentale questi concezione primitiva è stata superata ma credo che nella psiche del maschio è insito  il concetto di proprietà del corpo della partner.


----------



## omicron (16 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ti capisco, quando ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ex ho sofferto il dolore più grande della mia vita. Ebbi una reazione di cui mi vergogno ancora ora. Non ho mai bevuto superalcolici, al massimo mezzo calice di bollicine al ristorante, ma quella sera mi ubriacai scolando mezza bottiglia di whisky.
> Mi frullavano in testa i pensieri più assurdi, per un attimo ipotizzai di ucciderla e poi di suicidarmi. Sono passati anni prima di lasciarmi  tutto alle spalle.  Nel tradimento noi maschi non vediamo solo la negazione della solenne promessa di fedeltà fatta durante il matrimonio ma vediamo profanato il corpo che ha concepito o dovrebbe concepire i nostri figli, gli eredi del nostro DNA. In molti popoli la tradizione, con l'aiuto delle religioni,  ha sempre cercato di contenere la sessualità della donna. In alcuni casi  addirittura con mutilazioni sessuali, in altri evitando  l'esposizione della bellezza femminile.  Attualmente nel mondo occidentale questi concezione primitiva è stata superata ma credo che nella psiche del maschio è insito  il concetto di proprietà del corpo della partner.


E tu cerchi donne sposate


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ti capisco, quando ho scoperto il tradimento della mia ex ho sofferto il dolore più grande della mia vita. Ebbi una reazione di cui mi vergogno ancora ora. Non ho mai bevuto superalcolici, al massimo mezzo calice di bollicine al ristorante, ma quella sera mi ubriacai scolando mezza bottiglia di whisky.
> Mi frullavano in testa i pensieri più assurdi, per un attimo ipotizzai di ucciderla e poi di suicidarmi. Sono passati anni prima di lasciarmi  tutto alle spalle.  Nel tradimento noi maschi non vediamo solo la negazione della solenne promessa di fedeltà fatta durante il matrimonio ma vediamo profanato il corpo che ha concepito o dovrebbe concepire i nostri figli, gli eredi del nostro DNA. In molti popoli la tradizione, con l'aiuto delle religioni,  ha sempre cercato di contenere la sessualità della donna. In alcuni casi  addirittura con mutilazioni sessuali, in altri evitando  l'esposizione della bellezza femminile.  Attualmente nel mondo occidentale questi concezione primitiva è stata superata ma credo che nella psiche del maschio è insito  il concetto di proprietà del corpo della partner.


Spero che tu abbia lavorato sulla tua identità, invece di limtarti a assumere un ruolo che ti fa sentire immune dal tradimento.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Nel tradimento noi maschi non vediamo solo la negazione della solenne promessa di fedeltà fatta durante il matrimonio ma vediamo profanato il corpo che ha concepito o dovrebbe concepire i nostri figli, gli eredi del nostro DNA.


Parla per te. Non parli per "noi uomini". P.s. la tua concezione della donna e' da uomo preistorico.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Giugno 2022)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> per me ci ha pensato lui è morta mia mamma e lui mi ha tradito


----------



## bull63 (16 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E tu cerchi donne sposate


Non mi sento in colpa, mi relaziono normalmente  con donne che non sono alla primo tradimento o comunque se non scegliessero me cadrebbero nell'errore con un altro. Per molti traditori, penso la maggioranza,  non è necessario l'innamoramento ma è sufficiente che l'altro/a ""piaccia" per vivere  l'adrenalina della trasgressione. Quando i traditori affermano: "è capitato", "un momento di debolezza", "mi sentivo incompreso/a da te", "mi pento è la prima volta, ricominciamo" penso siano frottole. Tradire, trasgredire piace a tutti poi ci sono le persone serie che rispettano gli impegni e soprattutto rispettano il partner. Prima del fallimento io rispettavo la mia ex, dopo la scoperta del tradimento indagai e constati che era una traditrice seriale


----------



## spleen (16 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Non mi sento in colpa, mi relaziono normalmente  con donne che non sono alla primo tradimento o comunque se non scegliessero me cadrebbero nell'errore con un altro. Per molti traditori, penso la maggioranza,  non è necessario l'innamoramento ma è sufficiente che l'altro/a ""piaccia" per vivere  l'adrenalina della trasgressione. Quando i traditori affermano: "è capitato", "un momento di debolezza", "mi sentivo incompreso/a da te", "mi pento è la prima volta, ricominciamo" penso siano frottole. Tradire, trasgredire piace a tutti poi ci sono le persone serie che rispettano gli impegni e soprattutto rispettano il partner. Prima del fallimento io rispettavo la mia ex, dopo la scoperta del tradimento indagai e constati che era una traditrice seriale


Insomma ti sei messo nella condizione di non soffrire più. E vale più di tutto il resto.


----------



## bull63 (16 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Insomma ti sei messo nella condizione di non soffrire più. E vale più di tutto il resto.


Si non sopporterei un altro tradimento, non voglio più rivivere quella sofferenza. Ammiro chi riesce a continuare dopo il tradimento, non riesco ad immaginare come ci riesca. Quando ascolto la notizia di un femminicidio o peggio l'uccisione della prole  provo a comprendere il dolore che ha generato la tragedia. Preciso comprendere il dolore non giustificare l'atto


----------



## bull63 (16 Giugno 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Parla per te. Non parli per "noi uomini". P.s. la tua concezione della donna e' da uomo preistorico.


Hai ragione, generalizzare è errato ed anche stupido. Comunque non penso che i maschi coscientemente si sentano proprietari del corpo della femmina ma credo che inconsciamente a  molti o pochi uomini, non lo so, capiti.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Si non sopporterei un altro tradimento, non voglio più rivivere quella sofferenza. Ammiro chi riesce a continuare dopo il tradimento, non riesco ad immaginare come ci riesca. Quando ascolto la notizia di un femminicidio o peggio l'uccisione della prole  provo a comprendere il dolore che ha generato la tragedia. Preciso comprendere il dolore non giustificare l'atto


Non ho capito se tu sei ancora sposato o ti sei separato. A volte scrivi ex, altre parli come se fossi sposato.
Dici che per non rivivere la sofferenza del tradimento che hai provato tradisci con altre donne (quindi sei sposato immagino), non serve tu ti innamori ne provi qualcosa di particolare, basta le trovi piacenti.
Dici che ti piace tradire, percui profanare il corpo di altre donne, proprietà di altri uomini, seguendo quanto hai esposto.
E' giusto?

Leggendoti mi viene da pensare che il tradimento che hai subito ha come distrutto la struttura in cui credevi potesse esistere una coppia.


----------



## bull63 (17 Giugno 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho capito se tu sei ancora sposato o ti sei separato. A volte scrivi ex, altre parli come se fossi sposato.
> Dici che per non rivivere la sofferenza del tradimento che hai provato tradisci con altre donne (quindi sei sposato immagino), non serve tu ti innamori ne provi qualcosa di particolare, basta le trovi piacenti.
> Dici che ti piace tradire, percui profanare il corpo di altre donne, proprietà di altri uomini, seguendo quanto hai esposto.
> E' giusto?
> ...


Divorziato da molti anni


----------



## MariLea (17 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Divorziato da molti anni


Chiaro che, non avendo fatto voto di castità, hai trovato il modo di fare sesso senza far male a nessuno, anzi facendo contenti moglie e marito... e senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali...


----------



## bull63 (17 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Chiaro che, non avendo fatto voto di castità, hai trovato il modo di fare sesso senza far male a nessuno, anzi facendo contenti moglie e marito... e senza coinvolgimenti sentimentali...


Non riuscirei a reggere un coinvolgimento sentimentale, la paura di un tradimento e della distruttiva  sofferenza diventerebbe   essa stessa sofferenza.


----------



## MariLea (17 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Non riuscirei a reggere un coinvolgimento sentimentale, la paura di un tradimento e della distruttiva  sofferenza diventerebbe   essa stessa sofferenza.


I traumi vogliono tempo per guarire ed a volte non c'è tempo che basti...
l'importante è scegliere quel che ci fa stare bene.

Ricordo che ai tempi dell'università c'erano parecchi ragazzi che lo facevano ed a volte gli capitavano donne veramente belle... che col cavolo se le sarebbero potute cuccare in situazioni quotidiane...


----------



## Dave800 (20 Giugno 2022)

Buongiorno a tutti scusate per la lunga pausa ma in queste settimane mi sono preso del tempo passandolo con i miei figli, abbiamo viaggiato e ho avuto modo di schiarirmi un po’ le idee!!! La mia storia ormai più o meno la conoscete ho deciso di andarmene ho preparato le valigie e sono andato via! Sono abbastanza sicuro che stiamo soffrendo tutti e soprattutto i figli ma era l’unica soluzione se manca la fiducia (parlo per me) non si può fare nulla pensare di vivere con una persona che ogni volta che esce o risponde ad un messaggio penso che mi tradisca. Sono chiaramente distrutto per tutto quello che ho subito e scioccato per quello che ho scoperto ma credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta.


----------



## lolapal (20 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti scusate per la lunga pausa ma in queste settimane mi sono preso del tempo passandolo con i miei figli, abbiamo viaggiato e ho avuto modo di schiarirmi un po’ le idee!!! La mia storia ormai più o meno la conoscete ho deciso di andarmene ho preparato le valigie e sono andato via! Sono abbastanza sicuro che stiamo soffrendo tutti e soprattutto i figli ma era l’unica soluzione se manca la fiducia (parlo per me) non si può fare nulla pensare di vivere con una persona che ogni volta che esce o risponde ad un messaggio penso che mi tradisca. Sono chiaramente distrutto per tutto quello che ho subito e scioccato per quello che ho scoperto ma credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta.


@Dave800 mi dispiace, ma penso che sia una buona cosa che tu abbia fatto una scelta. Piano piano capirai come si evolveranno le relazioni, soprattutto quella con i tuoi figli, e non è detto che sarà peggiore o mancante rispetto a prima. Le ferite si rimarginano, anche se lo so che ora è una magra consolazione... un passo alla volta... nessuna scelta è comunque definitiva, la vita è un continuo evolversi e modificarsi...


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti scusate per la lunga pausa ma in queste settimane mi sono preso del tempo passandolo con i miei figli, abbiamo viaggiato e ho avuto modo di schiarirmi un po’ le idee!!! La mia storia ormai più o meno la conoscete ho deciso di andarmene ho preparato le valigie e sono andato via! Sono abbastanza sicuro che stiamo soffrendo tutti e soprattutto i figli ma era l’unica soluzione se manca la fiducia (parlo per me) non si può fare nulla pensare di vivere con una persona che ogni volta che esce o risponde ad un messaggio penso che mi tradisca. Sono chiaramente distrutto per tutto quello che ho subito e scioccato per quello che ho scoperto ma credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta.


Credo tua abbia fatto la scelta giusta.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti scusate per la lunga pausa ma in queste settimane mi sono preso del tempo passandolo con i miei figli, abbiamo viaggiato e ho avuto modo di schiarirmi un po’ le idee!!! La mia storia ormai più o meno la conoscete ho deciso di andarmene ho preparato le valigie e sono andato via! Sono abbastanza sicuro che stiamo soffrendo tutti e soprattutto i figli ma era l’unica soluzione se manca la fiducia (parlo per me) non si può fare nulla pensare di vivere con una persona che ogni volta che esce o risponde ad un messaggio penso che mi tradisca. Sono chiaramente distrutto per tutto quello che ho subito e scioccato per quello che ho scoperto ma credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta.


I figli soffrono, ma imparano che si sta insieme solo se si sta bene con onestà verso se stessi.


----------



## Warlock (20 Giugno 2022)

@Dave800 sei andato via definitivamente o solo per un po di tempo per staccare e metabolizzare?


----------



## farmer (20 Giugno 2022)

Lei come si è comportata nei tuoi confronti in questi giorni? Al di là della tua scelta, che considero sensata, vedi in lei segnali di pentimento o di riavvicinamento? Comunque sia  un'allontanamento è utile per schiarirti le idee e, forse, per far capire a lei la gravità del suo gesto


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti scusate per la lunga pausa ma in queste settimane mi sono preso del tempo passandolo con i miei figli, abbiamo viaggiato e ho avuto modo di schiarirmi un po’ le idee!!! La mia storia ormai più o meno la conoscete ho deciso di andarmene ho preparato le valigie e sono andato via! Sono abbastanza sicuro che stiamo soffrendo tutti e soprattutto i figli ma era l’unica soluzione se manca la fiducia (parlo per me) non si può fare nulla pensare di vivere con una persona che ogni volta che esce o risponde ad un messaggio penso che mi tradisca. Sono chiaramente distrutto per tutto quello che ho subito e scioccato per quello che ho scoperto ma credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta.


immagino il sospiro di sollievo di tua moglie


----------



## Dave800 (20 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> @Dave800 sei andato via definitivamente o solo per un po di tempo per staccare e metabolizzare?


Definitivamente


----------



## Dave800 (20 Giugno 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Lei come si è comportata nei tuoi confronti in questi giorni? Al di là della tua scelta, che considero sensata, vedi in lei segnali di pentimento o di riavvicinamento? Comunque sia  un'allontanamento è utile per schiarirti le idee e, forse, per far capire a lei la gravità del suo gesto


Sembra davvero distrutta, non ha mai minimamente pensato che sarei andato via, abbiamo parlato a lungo e la mia decisione al momento è questa. Non so come sarà fra un anno o due, devo prendere in mano la mia vita


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> *Sembra davvero distrutta, non ha mai minimamente pensato che sarei andato via, *abbiamo parlato a lungo e la mia decisione al momento è questa. Non so come sarà fra un anno o due, devo prendere in mano la mia vita


Facile non pensare alle conseguenze.


----------



## Ulisse (20 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Sembra davvero distrutta


Beh
Sono quei momenti in cui metabolizzi la reale dimensione del  danno che hai creato.
Essere causa dello smantellamento di una famiglia è un bel pugno allo stomaco.


----------



## Warlock (21 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Definitivamente


Ok ora la decisione l'hai presa.
Ora inizia la parte difficile, la separazione, gli avvocati, la casa e soprattutto i figli.
Loro, visto che sono adolescenti, come l'hanno presa?


----------



## Dave800 (21 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ok ora la decisione l'hai presa.
> Ora inizia la parte difficile, la separazione, gli avvocati, la casa e soprattutto i figli.
> Loro, visto che sono adolescenti, come l'hanno presa?


Beh diciamo che non l’hanno presa benissimo! Però abbiamo parlato e cercato di far capire Purtroppo le persone adulte alle volte succede che non si amano più o i sentimenti cambiano, ma i sentimenti per loro non cambieranno mai come genitori siamo stati sempre presenti e lo saremo per sempre! Non sarà facile ma c’è la faremo


----------



## bull63 (21 Giugno 2022)

Dave800 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti scusate per la lunga pausa ma in queste settimane mi sono preso del tempo passandolo con i miei figli, abbiamo viaggiato e ho avuto modo di schiarirmi un po’ le idee!!! La mia storia ormai più o meno la conoscete ho deciso di andarmene ho preparato le valigie e sono andato via! Sono abbastanza sicuro che stiamo soffrendo tutti e soprattutto i figli ma era l’unica soluzione se manca la fiducia (parlo per me) non si può fare nulla pensare di vivere con una persona che ogni volta che esce o risponde ad un messaggio penso che mi tradisca. Sono chiaramente distrutto per tutto quello che ho subito e scioccato per quello che ho scoperto ma credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta.


Dopo la scoperta del tradimento e la relativa separazioni ero completamente distrutto. Dormivo pochissimo e non riuscivo a liberarmi del dolore. Ho iniziato a provare meno dolore con la catarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Dopo la scoperta del tradimento e la relativa separazioni ero completamente distrutto. Dormivo pochissimo e non riuscivo a liberarmi del dolore. Ho iniziato a provare meno dolore con la *catarsi*.


?


----------



## bull63 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ?


Mi sono concentrato sul tradimento e sul dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Mi sono concentrato sul tradimento e sul dolore.


Ho chiesto il senso di catarsi.


----------



## bull63 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho chiesto il senso di catarsi.


Per molto tempo ho provato a non pensare al tradimento e mantenere la mente occupata da altri pensieri. Mi sono Impegnato moltissimo nel lavoro, con scarsi risultati, cercavo di divertirmi ed uscire quasi tutte le sere ma era tutto inutile, il dolore non mi lasciava. Su consiglio di un amico ho affrontato il problema  accettando il dolore e concentrandomi su i pensieri che maggiormente generavano dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Per molto tempo ho provato a non pensare al tradimento e mantenere la mente occupata da altri pensieri. Mi sono Impegnato moltissimo nel lavoro, con scarsi risultati, cercavo di divertirmi ed uscire quasi tutte le sere ma era tutto inutile, il dolore non mi lasciava. Su consiglio di un amico ho affrontato il problema  accettando il dolore e concentrandomi su i pensieri che maggiormente generavano dolore.


Grazie della risposta.


----------

